# [HOW TO ROOT]Tinji I9300



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## elessartk (Aug 22, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
> But i want root this for make many task
> So how can make this root please ?
> thanks

Click to collapse



I have the same phone and i also need to root the phone, any help?


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

elessartk said:


> I have the same phone and i also need to root the phone, any help?

Click to collapse



Send me a PM please i have questions


----------



## hardi75 (Aug 22, 2012)

This Tinji I9300 looks similar to the Star GT-i9300 MT6577 from cect-shop.com. I bought the CECT version and rootet it with a modified boot.img. 
I attached a screenshot of my system-info. If you think we have the same phones i can upload my boot.img.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1276083&stc=1&d=13456611160


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

hardi75 said:


> This Tinji I9300 looks similar to the Star GT-i9300 MT6577 from cect-shop.com. I bought the CECT version and rootet it with a modified boot.img.
> I attached a screenshot of my system-info. If you think we have the same phones i can upload my boot.img.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1276083&stc=1&d=13456611160

Click to collapse



yes it is all same like this. have root the phone ? have good rom for this, becasue just 512ram is verry little ?
thanks


----------



## rickyko (Aug 23, 2012)

hardi75 said:


> This Tinji I9300 looks similar to the Star GT-i9300 MT6577 from cect-shop.com. I bought the CECT version and rootet it with a modified boot.img.
> I attached a screenshot of my system-info. If you think we have the same phones i can upload my boot.img.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1276083&stc=1&d=13456611160

Click to collapse



Can you also send me the file?


----------



## hardi75 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi,

i used a modified boot.img to root the phone.
I did it on my own for the phone i've bought at cect-shop.com (see above) so i'm not sure that it will work on other i9300s too.

I recommend to save your own boot.img first using the readback function from the flashtool with startadress:0x0000000000f88000 and lenght 0x00600000.

You are using this file on your own risk, good luck !


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 23, 2012)

hardi75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i used a modified boot.img to root the phone.
> I did it on my own for the phone i've bought at cect-shop.com (see above) so i'm not sure that it will work on other i9300s too.
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks but have you guide for save boot im and root ?


----------



## hardi75 (Aug 23, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> thanks but have you guide for save boot im and root ?

Click to collapse



Take a look into ColonelZaps blog : http://colonelzap.blogspot.de/2012/07/star-note-ii-n9770-mt6577-dual-core.html

It's the same way, just use the i9300 boot.img instead of the one from the blog.
How to read your boot.img per readback should be clear if you play around a bit with the flashtool.


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 23, 2012)

*re*

i make all of step but, i change the n9770root.zip by the boot of your boot.img ? how can i save my boot img of the no root phone ?
thanks


----------



## hardi75 (Aug 23, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> i make all of step but, i change the n9770root.zip by the boot of your boot.img ? how can i save my boot img of the no root phone ?
> thanks

Click to collapse



n9770root.zip includes all what you need, drivers (maybe the most difficult part), flashtool and a boot.img. This boot.img must be swapped with my file. You can do this by doubleclicking the boot.img in the flashttool after loading the scatterfile. Try it out, you can't harm anything as long as the phone is not connected.

When you opend the flastool you will find a button labeled with 'readback'. Click it, than press 'add' and enter the adresse and length. if you finished that press readback and the tool will read your boot.img to your harddisc.


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 23, 2012)

hardi75 said:


> n9770root.zip includes all what you need, drivers (maybe the most difficult part), flashtool and a boot.img. This boot.img must be swapped with my file. You can do this by doubleclicking the boot.img in the flashttool after loading the scatterfile. Try it out, you can't harm anything as long as the phone is not connected.
> 
> When you opend the flastool you will find a button labeled with 'readback'. Click it, than press 'add' and enter the adresse and length. if you finished that press readback and the tool will read your boot.img to your harddisc.

Click to collapse



i can't arrieved to download, i clik on yes and after the download don't begining.
and for save my boot.img, i don't understand, i can't connect my phone ? i make just the adress and leght you have post ? and sure it is the same like my phone ?


----------



## hardi75 (Aug 23, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> i can't arrieved to download, i clik on yes and after the download don't begining.
> and for save my boot.img, i don't understand, i can't connect my phone ? i make just the adress and leght you have post ? and sure it is the same like my phone ?

Click to collapse



You have to load the scatterfile, change the boot.img,then first press 'download' before you connect your phone which have to be off. 
The download should start automaticly, if not or if an error-window appears the driver is not installed correctly.

I wasn't able to install the driver on 2 Windows 7 PCs. I reactivated my old Windows XP PC and was succesfull. It seems to be a bit difficult to install the driver.

The adresse and length should be the same on every MTK6577 phone, you had to connect your phone as the last step. Doesn't matter if you want to download or readback.

I know no other way to root a MTK6577 phone than flashing a rootet boot.img, it was easier on MTK6575 phones.


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 23, 2012)

if i understand, i open flashtool, i make all like you say (boot img, scartet fil...), i click on download, i click on yes and i connect my phone (with or without batterie) ?
and i don't understand for save my boot ?
thx, and sorry, im noob in android


----------



## inamie (Aug 23, 2012)

*Phone white screen*

Help, my phone show white screen after flash the boot.img... How to revert that...

---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 AM ----------




inamie said:


> Help, my phone show white screen after flash the boot.img... How to revert that...

Click to collapse



Ohh.. figure out copy the wrong file.. Now everything works fine..TQ


----------



## hardi75 (Aug 23, 2012)

inamie said:


> Help, my phone show white screen after flash the boot.img... How to revert that...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your phone is rootet ? What phone do you have ? Tinji i9300 ?
I just would like to know for which phones the modified boot.img can be used.

---------- Post added at 08:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------




flavien317 said:


> if i understand, i open flashtool, i make all like you say (boot img, scartet fil...), i click on download, i click on yes and i connect my phone (with or without batterie) ?
> and i don't understand for save my boot ?
> thx, and sorry, im noob in android

Click to collapse



Yes, connecting the phone should be the last step. Take the battery out for a second to reset the phone and put it back before connecting it.

As you say you are an android noob i would urgently recommend to make a backup first.

Start the flash-tool -> load the scatter-file -> click on 'Read back' -> click on 'Add' -> doubleclick the new entry -> give a name for your backup -> enter start-adress and length -> click ok -> click on readback button -> connect your phone.

If the driver is correctly installed the tool starts automaticly. The result should be a file with a bit more than 6MB.


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 23, 2012)

thx very much, i have root the phone. But have you rom for this ?
thanks


----------



## hardi75 (Aug 23, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> thx very much, i have root the phone.

Click to collapse



:highfive:




flavien317 said:


> But have you rom for this ?

Click to collapse



No, found no rom yet. Here is someone saying that he have a rom for the i9300 but i got no response so far.


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 23, 2012)

hardi75 said:


> :highfive:
> No, found no rom yet. Here is someone saying that he have a rom for the i9300 but i got no response so far.

Click to collapse



ok, rom is speciality for tinji/star i9300 ?


----------



## hardi75 (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't know, just found this per google.

can anybody please make a readback from the recovery-file (0x0000000001588000 / 0x00600000) ?

I damaged mine while playing around, even though i'm not sure that the phone had a working recovery before.


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## inamie (Aug 24, 2012)

After root... start to backup & remove all chinese app.. 
No problem to Swap memory SD as phone memory... any solution to swap internal memory 500MB ---> 2GB?

but the "TAG LOG" keep annoying me.. how to remove that:
1. Mobile log service status
2. Network log service status

Still playing with the system..:angel:


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 24, 2012)

inamie said:


> After root... start to backup & remove all chinese app..
> No problem to Swap memory SD as phone memory... any solution to swap internal memory 500MB ---> 2GB?
> 
> but the "TAG LOG" keep annoying me.. how to remove that:
> ...

Click to collapse



hi, you have the tinji i9300 ? can you send me the file for swap 2 to sd card ?
thanks, i have ma ke a **** and i havn't see the sd and intrenal :'(


----------



## inamie (Aug 24, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> hi, you have the tinji i9300 ? can you send me the file for swap 2 to sd card ?
> thanks, i have ma ke a **** and i havn't see the sd and intrenal :'(

Click to collapse



normal mode just edit the vold.stab file

"Mounts the first usable partition of the specified devicedev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard2 [email protected] /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_hostdev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.1/mmc_host"

copy modified file vold.stab in folder /system/etc and restart the phone

C = 500Mb
phone storage = your SD card
Sd card = 2GB

My tinji i9300 comes with android boot logo.. when rename the bootanimation2.zip & shutanimation2.zip  to bootanimation.zip & shutanimation.zip in system/media then you can get the samsung boot animations.


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 24, 2012)

inamie said:


> normal mode just edit the vold.stab file
> 
> "Mounts the first usable partition of the specified devicedev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard2 [email protected] /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_hostdev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.1/mmc_host"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can you upload your vold file pls ?
thx


----------



## inamie (Aug 24, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> can you upload your vold file pls ?
> thx

Click to collapse



Browse with ROOT EXPLORER system/etc and open the vold.fstab file with text editor.. then edit..as simple as that..

*Ori:*
Mounts the first usable partition of the specified device
dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard [email protected] /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_host
dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard2 auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.1/mmc_host


*Become:*
Mounts the first usable partition of the specified devicedev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard2 [email protected] /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_hostdev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.1/mmc_host


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 24, 2012)

inamie said:


> Browse with ROOT EXPLORER system/etc and open the vold.fstab file with text editor.. then edit..as simple as that..

Click to collapse



thx, the samsung logo work but not the sd card


----------



## Xpr0o (Aug 24, 2012)

hardi75 said:


> Take a look into ColonelZaps blog :
> It's the same way, just use the i9300 boot.img instead of the one from the blog.
> How to read your boot.img per readback should be clear if you play around a bit with the flashtool.

Click to collapse



Thaks guy, I'll try it this night!!:good:


----------



## inamie (Aug 24, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> i understand, but what i remplce ?
> up take few minute.
> and how you make for have samsung logo ?
> 
> edite:thx and for samsung logo ?

Click to collapse



Browse with ROOT EXPLORER.. 
System/Media
Rename Bootanimation2.zip ----> Bootanimation.zip
Rename Shutanimation2.zip----->Shutanimation.zip

Try to reboot ur device... :victory:


----------



## yancute (Aug 24, 2012)

*Urgent need Tinji i9300 Original boot.img*

Hey, Genius!


Can someone post the Original Tinji i9300 boot.img here?

I've lost it and just want to flash it. The rooted version just cause my phone to black screen when calling...

Thanks!


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 24, 2012)

inamie said:


> Browse with ROOT EXPLORER..
> System/Media
> Rename Bootanimation2.zip ----> Bootanimation.zip
> Rename Shutanimation2.zip----->Shutanimation.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



thx, samsung worj but not the sd card.


----------



## hardi75 (Aug 24, 2012)

yancute said:


> Hey, Genius!
> 
> 
> Can someone post the Original Tinji i9300 boot.img here?
> ...

Click to collapse



What exactly do you mean ? Screen is getting black when you make a call ? It stays black after the call ?

I have no Tinji but if someone make a readback from the original boot.img please also do so for the recovery.img, thanx.


----------



## yancute (Aug 24, 2012)

*Urgent need Original Tinji i9300 boot.img*

Yes, exactly what you say.

If I use headphone, the screen remains on thr. out the call.

Thanks!


----------



## inamie (Aug 24, 2012)

Blank screen during call also happen on other device like N8000.. i think its firmware problem..


----------



## hardi75 (Aug 24, 2012)

Black screen DURING a call is a part of the android system. The proximity sensor detects your head and turn the display off to avoid an inadvertently touch. But the screen must come back if you take the phone away from the ear.

Your screen keeps black even when you hanged up ?


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 24, 2012)

i have change the file for move sd card to intern and inverse, but don't work, a poaple can upload this file for me pls ?
thx


----------



## hardi75 (Aug 24, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> thx, samsung worj but not the sd card.

Click to collapse



In this example the cards are already swapped. Compare it to your one.
There are two vold.fstab. One in 'etc' and one in 'system/etc'. You had to change the one in system...



> ## Example of a standard sdcard mount for the emulator / Dream
> # Mounts the first usable partition of the specified device
> dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard2 [email protected] /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_host
> dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.1/mmc_host
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 24, 2012)

hardi75 said:


> In this example the cards are already swapped. Compare it to your one.
> There are two vold.fstab. One in 'etc' and one in 'system/etc'. You had to change the one in system...

Click to collapse



yes, i change the vlod in system/ect/ and i paste the change file here ?


----------



## hardi75 (Aug 24, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> yes, i change the vlod in system/ect/ and i paste the change file here ?

Click to collapse



In an unmodified vold.fstab the first row includes SDCARD and the second row SDCARD2. You just has to move the '2' from the second row to the first, save the file and reboot. Be sure you activated the root in your filebrowser.


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 24, 2012)

hardi75 said:


> In an unmodified vold.fstab the first row includes SDCARD and the second row SDCARD2. You just has to move the '2' from the second row to the first, save the file and reboot. Be sure you activated the root in your filebrowser.

Click to collapse



yes i have made thos modification but don't work. upload the file pls


----------



## hardi75 (Aug 24, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> yes i have made thos modification but don't work. upload the file pls

Click to collapse



You should backup your vold.fstab before you replace it. And could you make a readback from your recovery ? 
Had anybody managed it to boot into recovery ? 
Either by pressing buttons during boot or with tools (zopotool, mobileuncle).


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 24, 2012)

hardi75 said:


> You should backup your vold.fstab before you replace it. And could you make a readback from your recovery ?
> Had anybody managed it to boot into recovery ?
> Either by pressing buttons during boot or with tools (zopotool, mobileuncle).

Click to collapse



reedback with root ?
thx, sdcard work


----------



## yancute (Aug 25, 2012)

*Urgent Need Original Tinji i9300 Boot.img (MTK6577)*

:silly:

Well, b4 I flash the rooted Boot.img, my phone is NO black screen problem during calls.

It just happens after flashing the Rooted Boot.img. The problem persists after Clear emmc and Restore Factory defaults.

Therefore, I want to flash back the Original Boot.img.

Can someone just ReadBack and post for me?


Thanks!


----------



## hardi75 (Aug 25, 2012)

yancute said:


> :silly:
> 
> Well, b4 I flash the rooted Boot.img, my phone is NO black screen problem during calls.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I still do not really understand the problem. Is your screen black DURING calls or also AFTER calls, means it comes not back after hang up.

You can try the app 'KeepScreen' from the market to force the screen keeping on during calls, you also can boot in the testmenue (phone off, press and hold vol+ and power button) and recalibrate your proximity sensor.

---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 AM ----------




flavien317 said:


> reedback with root ?
> thx, sdcard work

Click to collapse



Readback using the flashtool.







Same precedure like readback the boot.img but with these adresses : recovery-file (0x0000000001588000 / 0x00600000)

Did you perform a readback from you boot.img before flashing the root-file ? I gave a short 'howto' in Post 16.


----------



## yancute (Aug 25, 2012)

*Urgent need Original Tinji i9300 boot.img*



Hi folks,


  Yes, my Phone just Black Screen when in-calls and resume Normal when hang-up.

  Actually, I've already tried most app like Call light, Proximity Off, etc. but all of them just no help.

  There are item Testing in boot menu of (Vol+ & Power button) but I can't find Any calibration of sensors.


Thanks!


----------



## hardi75 (Aug 25, 2012)

yancute said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> 
> Yes, my Phone just Black Screen when in-calls and resume Normal when hang-up.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, i see. In Testmode you can only calibrate the G-Sensor, not the PS.

But the black screen during call is normal if phones come with a proximity sensor. Thats what the sensor is for. If the screens comes back when you take the phone away from your head everything is fine.

You can test the function in the Testmenue (Alps/PS) and you can look in the market for a proximity calibration tool.


----------



## hcotuk (Aug 25, 2012)

*Imei repair*

Hi guys,

I got my Tinji i9300 yesterday. After loading boot image my imei numbers are lost. I did not take backup before flashing. How can i repair them? Zopo imei apk does not work. Is there any other working method? 

By the way, it has jelly bean 4.1.1 and MTK6577 chipset. 

Thanks


----------



## hardi75 (Aug 25, 2012)

hcotuk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my Tinji i9300 yesterday. After loading boot image my imei numbers are lost. I did not take backup before flashing. How can i repair them? Zopo imei apk does not work. Is there any other working method?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You find a button in ZopoIMEI labled with 'set dataport', if i press this a superuser request appears. After that i was always able to put the IMEIs back with that tool.


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 25, 2012)

i have delet my boot img you want it ?


----------



## hardi75 (Aug 25, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> i have delet my boot img you want it ?

Click to collapse



I want your recovery.img


----------



## inamie (Aug 25, 2012)

Return my set to supplier.. Battery fast drain, poor internet & wifi reception, poor quality camera & cannot hear voice call.. revert back to N8000/i9220..:crying:


----------



## hardi75 (Aug 26, 2012)

Custom Recovery and ROM : http://products.mobileuncle.com/thread-180838-1-1.html

I flashed the Recovery, works fine. ROM not tested.


----------



## ckethan (Aug 26, 2012)

hcotuk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my Tinji i9300 yesterday. After loading boot image my imei numbers are lost. I did not take backup before flashing. How can i repair them? Zopo imei apk does not work. Is there any other working method?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



impossible it cant be jellybean...so do you have google now etc?....check with android system info app....?

---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------




hardi75 said:


> :highfive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey sorry it was me there said...

here is the link ...


H640_77v01.01b04.tmp (50MB, 2012年09月17日 08:31 到期)
进入下载页面：http://mail.qq.com/cgi-bin/ftnExs_d...4b435511625f&code=78abb99e&t=exs_ftn_download

H640_77v01.01b04.rar (194MB, 2012年09月17日 09:39 到期)
进入下载页面：http://mail.qq.com/cgi-bin/ftnExs_d...4f1454423709&code=f507446a&t=exs_ftn_download

H640_77v01.01b04.tmp (50MB, 2012年09月17日 09:59 到期)
进入下载页面：http://mail.qq.com/cgi-bin/ftnExs_d...1b125f41355f&code=f215b865&t=exs_ftn_download


----------



## hcotuk (Aug 26, 2012)

*Imei repair*



hardi75 said:


> You find a button in ZopoIMEI labled with 'set dataport', if i press this a superuser request appears. After that i was always able to put the IMEIs back with that tool.

Click to collapse



I know, when i press this 'set dataport' button, it asks for a super user permission, i grant, but it fails. 

Any other idea?

By the way, i backup my whole phone and i have every file you want. Please pm me if you need.

Thanks


----------



## hardi75 (Aug 26, 2012)

hcotuk said:


> I know, when i press this 'set dataport' button, it asks for a super user permission, i grant, but it fails.
> 
> Any other idea?

Click to collapse



No, i never made it a different way then with zopotool. But i have sometimes trouble with superuser, maybe try this.

Here someone created a script to restore IMEIs (german), i've not tested it.

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------




ckethan said:


> hey sorry it was me there said...
> 
> here is the link ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you, whats this tmp file good for ?


----------



## hcotuk (Aug 26, 2012)

*Imei repair*



hardi75 said:


> No, i never made it a different way then with zopotool. But i have sometimes trouble with superuser, maybe try this.
> 
> Here someone created a script to restore IMEIs (german), i've not tested it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man, but no luck. I tried to use this method but at the last step it says "maybe wrong modem database".

Does anyone have modem and ap database for Tijin i9300?

I used
"BPLGUInfoCustomAppSrcP_MT6577_S00_MAUI_11AMD_W12_ 22_SP_V1" as modem database and
"APDB_MT6577_S01_MAIN2.1_W10.24" as AP database from Star N9770 thread. The files were in the firmware directory. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## ckethan (Aug 26, 2012)

hardi75 said:


> :highfive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





hardi75 said:


> No, i never made it a different way then with zopotool. But i have sometimes trouble with superuser, maybe try this.
> 
> Here someone created a script to restore IMEIs (german), i've not tested it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 i am really not sure...the seller gave me as such...


----------



## hcotuk (Aug 26, 2012)

*Imei solved*



hcotuk said:


> Thanks man, but no luck. I tried to use this method but at the last step it says "maybe wrong modem database".
> 
> Does anyone have modem and ap database for Tijin i9300?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I solved the problem with the previously mentioned method. But the german file did not work for me. I used this one to create MP0B_001 file. 

For future work, i decided to tell this. 

Thanks everybody


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 26, 2012)

*hello*

hello
anyone have a copy of the original rom pls?
i installed cmw....all ok
i do a factory reset before take a backup 
and now the phone does not open anymore....
i can enter in to recovery mode but every time that i reboot the phone...is not work...only black screen.
heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp!!

thank you!!


----------



## hardi75 (Aug 26, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> hello
> anyone have a copy of the original rom pls?

Click to collapse



Take a look at post 52.


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 26, 2012)

hardi75 said:


> Take a look at post 52.

Click to collapse



is this the original?
i must copy the zip file to sd card and then install it with recovery?
pls help


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## hardi75 (Aug 26, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> is this the original?
> i must copy the zip file to sd card and then install it with recovery?
> pls help

Click to collapse



I don't know wether its original or not. User ckethan posted it as Stock ROM. But you have to flash it with the Flash-Tool via PC.
If you want to flash from recovery menue then try the taiwan101 ROM from post 51.

Which CWM Recovery did you flashed ? Also the taiwan101 version ?


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 26, 2012)

hardi75 said:


> I don't know wether its original or not. User ckethan posted it as Stock ROM. But you have to flash it with the Flash-Tool via PC.
> If you want to flash from recovery menue then try the taiwan101 ROM from post 51.
> 
> Which CWM Recovery did you flashed ? Also the taiwan101 version ?

Click to collapse



yes..i use the taiwan101 version and its ok....
now i must see what i can do for the rom


----------



## pplu18207332 (Aug 27, 2012)

it must have be rooted,


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 27, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> yes..i use the taiwan101 version and its ok....
> now i must see what i can do for the rom

Click to collapse



i install the 101 version rom from sdcard with cwm.....everything ok....
i think that this rom its much better from the original....conclude the vold.fstab files for recognize the sdcard....no IMEI problem....camera know goes to 8MP...wifi a little bit stronger..a lot of useful apps...

if anybody want to ask somethink....i am here!

---------- Post added at 01:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------




pplu18207332 said:


> it must have be rooted,

Click to collapse



that its easy

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1834811&page=2  post 14 +15


----------



## hardi75 (Aug 27, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> ...wifi a little bit stronger..

Click to collapse



Thats too good to be true .
Though I'm a bit afraid of tons of chinese apps i had to try this because wifi is very weak at the moment.


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 27, 2012)

hardi75 said:


> Thats too good to be true .
> Though I'm a bit afraid of tons of chinese apps i had to try this because wifi is very weak at the moment.

Click to collapse



try a tell me your opinion..anyway the original rom have more chinise apps respect the 101


----------



## boonheng84 (Aug 27, 2012)

*tinji i9300 rooting and  and custom rom  procedure..*



jimmykar said:


> i install the 101 version rom from sdcard with cwm.....everything ok....
> i think that this rom its much better from the original....conclude the vold.fstab files for recognize the sdcard....no IMEI problem....camera know goes to 8MP...wifi a little bit stronger..a lot of useful apps...
> 
> if anybody want to ask somethink....i am here!
> ...

Click to collapse





Jimmy can u make a guide for the noobs here.....???? I got one tinji buy my camera is not working.. i m not sure it is software or hardware problem.. please help..


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 27, 2012)

boonheng84 said:


> Jimmy can u make a guide for the noobs here.....???? I got one tinji buy my camera is not working.. i m not sure it is software or hardware problem.. please help..

Click to collapse



just tell me what you want to do...roor?...flash?....what?
and give me a link to show your phone


----------



## ckethan (Aug 27, 2012)

Its not jellybean guys 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 27, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Its not jellybean guys
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



which one have you try?
its 4.0 or 4.1?


----------



## hardi75 (Aug 27, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Its not jellybean guys

Click to collapse



No, it isn't. CECT-Shop went back to 4.0 in their product description meanwhile. As i ordered the phone there was 4.1 written.

I flashed the taiwan101 version now. Cam shows indeed 8MP, before it was 5MP. First thing to do was to swap this boot_logo. :laugh:
But i don't think that the wifi is improved now. Its exactly the same kernel as my stock version. I think there is only one stock out there yet and this is also the base for taiwan101. But at least nothing got damaged.


----------



## idoasis (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi,

I didnt manage to understand,
Will the tinji Rom and Custom recovery fit any i9300 mtk6577 phone?

for example this one,
http://www.aliexpress.com/product-g...titouch-screen-MTK6577-8-0MP-wholesalers.html

One more thing, the tinji Rom is odex,
It must be deodex before any change in the Rom .

Does anyone know how to deodex it?


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 27, 2012)

idoasis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I didnt manage to understand,
> Will the tinji Rom and Custom recovery fit any i9300 mtk6577 phone?
> ...

Click to collapse



i look the picture of the phone of the site that u send...mine is the black one with the 3 sensors in the left and the front camera in right...in this phone i try yesterday the 101 recovery and rom....and its ok...there ara some bugs...but its better that the original rom.

one of the problems is that when the battery is full charge..and i disconected...its goning down at the moment...in 10min from 100%,goes to 80%....
anyone has an idea how to fix that bug?...its seems that the battery meter has some problems!!


----------



## idoasis (Aug 27, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> i look the picture of the phone of the site that u send...mine is the black one with the 3 sensors in the left and the front camera in right...in this phone i try yesterday the 101 recovery and rom....and its ok...there ara some bugs...but its better that the original rom.

Click to collapse




Like this one?

http://www.aliexpress.com/product-f...WIFI-8-0MP-camera-smartphone-wholesalers.html

What about deodexing the tinji Rom?


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 27, 2012)

idoasis said:


> Like this one?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/product-f...WIFI-8-0MP-camera-smartphone-wholesalers.html
> 
> What about deodexing the tinji Rom?

Click to collapse



exactly...
deodexing wahts is mean?....root?
sorry but i dont know this world means....can you explain?


----------



## idoasis (Aug 27, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> exactly...
> deodexing wahts is mean?....root?
> sorry but i dont know this world means....can you explain?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=709630

About the battery, try to find another meter in google store.
Does your battery meter show the same % as in the settings?


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 27, 2012)

ckethan said:


> impossible it cant be jellybean...so do you have google now etc?....check with android system info app....?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no one of this links are working...
is there another pls?

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------




idoasis said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=709630
> 
> About the battery, try to find another meter in google store.
> Does your battery meter show the same % as in the settings?

Click to collapse



yes..all the meters that i have shows the same value....what esle can be the problem?any idea?


----------



## idoasis (Aug 28, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> no one of this links are working...
> is there another pls?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



This problem was present in the original Rom?
Did you try to replace the battery?


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 28, 2012)

idoasis said:


> This problem was present in the original Rom?
> Did you try to replace the battery?

Click to collapse



yes my friend....also original rom had this problem...
i ll try the other battery this afternoon
....i want to ask you....is there a way to modificate the file that is responsible for the low battery led warning?
because the battery is going down soon to 15%..and then the led is flashing with red color!can we change that?

thank you very much!!

now i am trying the second battery...with the first one i try calibration...i try wipe battery state from cwm....nothing!
think that i charge the battery to 100%...i reboot the phone,and when the screen is on,all the battery meters show 83%...its loose the 17%,just in one reboot!
something goes wrong here!


----------



## boonheng84 (Aug 28, 2012)

*i9300*



jimmykar said:


> just tell me what you want to do...roor?...flash?....what?
> and give me a link to show your phone

Click to collapse



i wan to root and flash new working rom tat  does not have chinese apps like the stock rom have..i m new to andriod


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 28, 2012)

boonheng84 said:


> i wan to root and flash new working rom tat  does not have chinese apps like the stock rom have..i m new to andriod

Click to collapse



ok...begin with the easy part...for root  http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...1834811&page=2   post 14 +15 
do this first...and then we procced!


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 28, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> yes my friend....also original rom had this problem...
> i ll try the other battery this afternoon
> ....i want to ask you....is there a way to modificate the file that is responsible for the low battery led warning?
> because the battery is going down soon to 15%..and then the led is flashing with red color!can we change that?
> ...

Click to collapse



the second battery does the some thing.......i dont think that this one is bad battery too...


----------



## consulyap (Aug 29, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> i install the 101 version rom from sdcard with cwm.....everything ok....
> i think that this rom its much better from the original....conclude the vold.fstab files for recognize the sdcard....no IMEI problem....camera know goes to 8MP...wifi a little bit stronger..a lot of useful apps...
> 
> if anybody want to ask somethink....i am here!
> ...

Click to collapse





The rooting steps works!! tnx

But I can't get CWM running.... please help


----------



## idoasis (Aug 29, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> yes my friend....also original rom had this problem...
> i ll try the other battery this afternoon
> ....i want to ask you....is there a way to modificate the file that is responsible for the low battery led warning?
> because the battery is going down soon to 15%..and then the led is flashing with red color!can we change that?
> ...

Click to collapse



Does this battery last longer?
Do you think After the led is flashing, the battery is still full?


----------



## ckethan (Aug 29, 2012)

Original ROM!!

system.img (294.58M, 2012年09月12日 12:29 到期)
进入下载页面：http://mail.qq.com/cgi-bin/ftnExs_d...1b085c526272&t=exs_ftn_download&code=5b4905a1

boot.img,recovery etc
http://www.4shared.com/rar/B3btptAz/H640_77v0101b04.html?refurl=d1url


and yes...if use any indian sim the mobile is not working no network singnal....should i change the baseband version or something??..pls help me...


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 29, 2012)

consulyap said:


> The rooting steps works!! tnx
> 
> But I can't get CWM running.... please help

Click to collapse



download this one 


 1} http://www.4shared.com/rar/ZxCXTf-f/...v3120601.html?

its a zip file....unzip it...open the folder...there is a programa "flash_tool.exe"....it is the program that you need!!

2} http://www.4shared.com/rar/xfwkGY9n...设备网络服务平台(www.mobileUncle.com) ，详细出处参考:http://

its the recovery file..unzip it

3} http://www.4shared.com/zip/pijcoVBz...设备网络服务平台(www.mobileUncle.com) ，详细出处参考:http://

its the rom...DONT UNZIP IT!!

whats this video....5-10 times.....   http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Zhds67Cehtg
when you have all the tools and files and you are ready....tell me!!

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------




idoasis said:


> Does this battery last longer?
> Do you think After the led is flashing, the battery is still full?

Click to collapse



no..the second battery does exactly the same problem...its not  problem of battery
the phone full charge..lose the 17% of battery just with one reboot!
the led is flashing when the battery arrive at 15%....but....from 15% until the end,the battery is during for hours.


----------



## ckethan (Aug 29, 2012)

@jimmy have you got the link??...pls download it fast or they will remove it...pls use some download managers for speed download...


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 29, 2012)

ckethan said:


> @jimmy have you got the link??...pls download it fast or they will remove it...pls use some download managers for speed download...

Click to collapse



i am downloading rifht now but the speed is low...i need an hour about.
i want to ask you...the recovery is the original or the cwm?
and one more thing...after instal recovery with the flash tool,the other file,"system.img",how i must instal it into the phone?

thank you very much!!!!


----------



## ckethan (Aug 29, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> i am downloading rifht now but the speed is low...i need an hour about.
> i want to ask you...the recovery is the original or the cwm?
> and one more thing...after instal recovery with the flash tool,the other file,"system.img",how i must instal it into the phone?
> 
> thank you very much!!!!

Click to collapse



hi please use flashget or something to download FAST!!....i am not sure about the recovery now only the seller gave me these files..so need to TEST it....

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------

can anyone try this IMEI tool to test whether it works or not...
http://www.4shared.com/android/SHJMZ3EI/ZOPO_IMEI131.html?refurl=d1url


----------



## idoasis (Aug 29, 2012)

> no..the second battery does exactly the same problem...its not problem of battery
> the phone full charge..lose the 17% of battery just with one reboot!
> the led is flashing when the battery arrive at 15%....but....from 15% until the end,the battery is during for hours.

Click to collapse



Where did you buy it from?
Have you tried to contact the seller?


----------



## boonheng84 (Aug 29, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> ok...begin with the easy part...for root  http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...1834811&page=2   post 14 +15
> do this first...and then we procced!

Click to collapse




Jimmy this link don work
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...1834811&page=2


----------



## consulyap (Aug 29, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> download this one
> 
> 
> 1}
> ...

Click to collapse




I did those steps even before you posted the guide 
but thanks for the support! 

everyone who have the same problem I had, those steps will definitely work for you guys!

Goodluck


----------



## consulyap (Aug 29, 2012)

after I install the taiwan101 rom... the IMEI is missing...

how to restore the IMEI guys?

please help :angel:


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 29, 2012)

boonheng84 said:


> Jimmy this link don work
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...1834811&page=2

Click to collapse





http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1834811&page=2

---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------




consulyap said:


> after I install the taiwan101 rom... the IMEI is missing...
> 
> how to restore the IMEI guys?
> 
> please help :angel:

Click to collapse



unfortunatly i dont know anything about how to restore imei...
but how its happen?
i install the 101 from cwm and my imei was ok......
have u did something else?


----------



## consulyap (Aug 29, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> ---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OMG!! I BRICKED my phone.. any help please???:crying:


----------



## idoasis (Aug 29, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Original ROM!!
> 
> system.img (294.58M, 2012年09月12日 12:29 到期)
> 进入下载页面：http://mail.qq.com/cgi-bin/ftnExs_d...1b085c526272&t=exs_ftn_download&code=5b4905a1
> ...

Click to collapse



I have checked this Rom with a Rom kitchen and its deodex, thanks a lot!

Is it the tinji Rom or other i9300 mtk6577 phone?


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 29, 2012)

consulyap said:


> OMG!! I BRICKED my phone.. any help please???:crying:

Click to collapse



what did u mean bricked?can u enter in recovery mode or not?
if not try to flash again the recovery taiwan 101 with flash tools but select only recovery box e not the other 3!


----------



## ckethan (Aug 29, 2012)

idoasis said:


> I have checked this Rom with a Rom kitchen and its deodex, thanks a lot!
> 
> Is it the tinji Rom or other i9300 mtk6577 phone?

Click to collapse



It is tinji rom 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------

@jimmy ..  downloaded?  Did u try it? 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 29, 2012)

ckethan said:


> It is tinji rom
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i download the rom and the recovery also...
but i am afraid a little to try it because my phone is refered like galaxy s3 clone...and not as tinji...if you want have a look at the site 
http://www.chinaecarts.com/samsung-...nch-mtk6577-android-41-16gb-phone-p-3095.html
this is the site that i bought the phone but they send me a black one with the sensors and the led in the left side and not in the right.
the ram is not 1gb but 512....
.......i dont know what the hell is goning on with this phones....
i try the recovery 101 with the flash tool but i instal only the recovery and not the boot.img....
and then i instal ftom cwm recovery the 101 rom zip file.....
......but know i am afraid to try the other files because if i loose the imei,i dont know how to brink them back and i am waitting a help from a friend more expert


----------



## ckethan (Aug 29, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> i download the rom and the recovery also...
> but i am afraid a little to try it because my phone is refered like galaxy s3 clone...and not as tinji...if you want have a look at the site
> http://www.chinaecarts.com/samsung-...nch-mtk6577-android-41-16gb-phone-p-3095.html
> this is the site that i bought the phone but they send me a black one with the sensors and the led in the left side and not in the right.
> ...

Click to collapse



did u try the imei tool i gave...?


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## consulyap (Aug 29, 2012)

ckethan said:


> hi please use flashget or something to download FAST!!....i am not sure about the recovery now only the seller gave me these files..so need to TEST it....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this doesn't work on lost IMEI...

please help


----------



## hardi75 (Aug 29, 2012)

consulyap said:


> this doesn't work on lost IMEI...
> 
> please help

Click to collapse



Worked fine several times for me. Please be sure you are using ZopoIMEI Tool, not ZopoTool.
Start it press on 'SetDataPort', a superuser request must appear. Then enter your IMEIs and your IMEIs should be written back.


----------



## consulyap (Aug 29, 2012)

hardi75 said:


> Worked fine several times for me. Please be sure you are using
> Start it press on 'SetDataPort', a superuser request must appear. Then enter your IMEIs and your IMEIs should be written back.

Click to collapse



It did not work for me.. tried it many times..

here's what I did.. I recreated the "MP0B_001" with imei_mtk6515 tool (it works with mtk6577)..
I removed my old MP0B_001, and replaced it with the generated one from imei.exe
rebooted the phone.. and I'm back to normal...


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 29, 2012)

consulyap said:


> It did not work for me.. tried it many times..
> 
> here's what I did.. I recreated the "MP0B_001" with imei_mtk6515 tool (it works with mtk6577)..
> I removed my old MP0B_001, and replaced it with the generated one from imei.exe
> rebooted the phone.. and I'm back to normal...

Click to collapse





is there any tool that we can backup the imei so if we lost them with another rom,at least to have a back up??

thank you

pls if you can explain how do you create the MP0B file

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------




consulyap said:


> It did not work for me.. tried it many times..
> 
> here's what I did.. I recreated the "MP0B_001" with imei_mtk6515 tool (it works with mtk6577)..
> I removed my old MP0B_001, and replaced it with the generated one from imei.exe
> rebooted the phone.. and I'm back to normal...

Click to collapse



i run the imei.exe file under windows 7 64bit but nothing happens...
in the folder there is a file named  MP0B_001 new.....
is this the new imei file??
thank you!

---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------




jimmykar said:


> is there any tool that we can backup the imei so if we lost them with another rom,at least to have a back up??
> 
> thank you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





pls if you can explain how do you create the MP0B file?
thank y


----------



## consulyap (Aug 30, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> i run the imei.exe file under windows 7 64bit but nothing happens...
> in the folder there is a file named  MP0B_001 new.....
> is this the new imei file??
> thank you!
> ...

Click to collapse




Extract the imei_mtk6515.....
on the extracted folder, SHIFT + RIGHT-CLICK on an empty space then click "Open command window here"

on the cmd prompt....

type:

imei "your IMEI1" "your IMEI2"

then enter.. NOTE: Do not include DOUBLE-QUOTATIONS...

look at the folder you'll see a file named: "MP0B_001_NEW"

renamed it to "MP0B_001", then replace your old MP0B_001 with the newly generated one....

reboot your phone... then your back to normal


----------



## ckethan (Aug 30, 2012)

Guys help me installing mt6577 drivers for win7 ... I tried many methods none working 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## consulyap (Aug 30, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Guys help me installing mt6577 drivers for win7 ... I tried many methods none working
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I feel for you man... I tried many things before too but nothing works...

download the attachment and make sure to install the right driver for your OS (32bit or 64bit)...

It worked for me, I'm using Windows7 64bit.....

I hope it works for you

Good Luck!


----------



## ckethan (Aug 30, 2012)

consulyap said:


> I feel for you man... I tried many things before too but nothing works...
> 
> download the attachment and make sure to install the right driver for your OS (32bit or 64bit)...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes friend I even tried this method it installed but when using sp tool to flash it is giving some com errors 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## consulyap (Aug 30, 2012)

In regards with battery issue of Tinji i9300...

I really believe it's on the Android ISSUE..... I don't believe it's with the battery...

We know that this OS is not the real Jelly Bean (and it's really impossible)...
may be it has the real base of 4.0.3, because 4.0.3 has battery issues, you can even see that issue in wikipedia or search it on google...

If someone finds a fix regarding "fast battery draining"...

please post it here..

thank you guys!


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 30, 2012)

consulyap said:


> Extract the imei_mtk6515.....
> on the extracted folder, SHIFT + RIGHT-CLICK on an empty space then click "Open command window here"
> 
> on the cmd prompt....
> ...

Click to collapse




now yes!!!!!!
this is guide my friend!!
 thank you very much!!!:good:

---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------




consulyap said:


> In regards with battery issue of Tinji i9300...
> 
> I really believe it's on the Android ISSUE..... I don't believe it's with the battery...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you have the same problem with me...
i think also that is softaware and not hardware problem...
i hope that somebody find a solution


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 30, 2012)

here is the battery drain without sim card inside...take a look!!


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 30, 2012)

*hi*



ckethan said:


> It is tinji rom
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this is the information of my phone...refered like galaxy s3 mtk6577..after flashing the recovery 101(but only the recovery,not the other files)
and then from cwm i flash the taiwan 101 rom.zip

what did you think guys??...is it the same phone with the tinji???


----------



## idoasis (Aug 30, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> here is the battery drain without sim card inside...take a look!!

Click to collapse



Try to see if your phone goes into deep sleep.

http://www.transformerforums.com/fo...easy-fix-post-ics-battery-drain-tf-101-a.html

http://www.transformerforums.com/fo.../17664-solution-dock-battery-drain-issue.html


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 30, 2012)

idoasis said:


> Try to see if your phone goes into deep sleep.
> 
> http://www.transformerforums.com/fo...easy-fix-post-ics-battery-drain-tf-101-a.html
> 
> http://www.transformerforums.com/fo.../17664-solution-dock-battery-drain-issue.html

Click to collapse



i try it....and the phone goes in depp sleep normaly!
like i said...its not the battery...and not even cpu....
probably its rom problem that does not "read" right,the level of battery.

thank you about your answer!:good:


----------



## idoasis (Aug 30, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> i try it....and the phone goes in depp sleep normaly!
> like i said...its not the battery...and not even cpu....
> probably its rom problem that does not "read" right,the level of battery.
> 
> thank you about your answer!:good:

Click to collapse



How long does your battery last?
Have you tried cpu spy to see if the cpu goes
Into deep sleep?


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 30, 2012)

idoasis said:


> How long does your battery last?
> Have you tried cpu spy to see if the cpu goes
> Into deep sleep?

Click to collapse



look..after 11h and 10m of use with wifi open,3g open,no gps..normal call and 40-50 sms,its in 15%....
but i supose that the 15% its not real.....i let you know later and we see how many hours can resist!

i try cpu spy....it tells me......1001mz  11%
                                             834mz     0%
                                              750         0%
                                               667        0%
                                              500         0%
                                              250         4%

                                           deep sleep   82%

i think thats its ok....pls let me know!


----------



## Jequan (Aug 30, 2012)

*same issue*

Exactly the same batery behaviour on my Tinji 9300.
From 15% onwards it goes very slowly (several hours battery life) meaning it doesn't read out the correct values.
A fix would be great.

I didn't wanna root my device but if it would help fixing it i will pursue that effort.


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 30, 2012)

Jequan said:


> Exactly the same batery behaviour on my Tinji 9300.
> From 15% onwards it goes very slowly (several hours battery life) meaning it doesn't read out the correct values.
> A fix would be great.
> 
> I didn't wanna root my device but if it would help fixing it i will pursue that effort.

Click to collapse



no solution yet my friend!
we must wait for a new rom
and personaly i dont know how to make it!
we hope that somebody expert,make a new one!


----------



## testtuner (Aug 30, 2012)

i have a tinji i9300 and it never goes into sleep mode ive tried everything closing all the apps i can but most of the time they reopen cpu spy shows 81% of the time in 1000 mhz and 15% of the time in 250mhz and a tiny bit of the time in the others but never in sleep? can anyone help with this ?the phone has been rooted and then put back on stock rom as i couldnt connect to the network with rooted rom, but the phone is still rooted.


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 30, 2012)

testtuner said:


> i have a tinji i9300 and it never goes into sleep mode ive tried everything closing all the apps i can but most of the time they reopen cpu spy shows 81% of the time in 1000 mhz and 15% of the time in 250mhz and a tiny bit of the time in the others but never in sleep? can anyone help with this ?the phone has been rooted and then put back on stock rom as i couldnt connect to the network with rooted rom, but the phone is still rooted.

Click to collapse



try the micro cpu monitor from market
its free
there is a small bar in the top of your phone that shows the cpu % online
remember that the wallpaper samsung manteins cpu high for all the time that you are in main screen

hane you a link with original rom?
thank you!


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## testtuner (Aug 30, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> try the micro cpu monitor from market
> its free
> there is a small bar in the top of your phone that shows the cpu % online
> remember that the wallpaper samsung manteins cpu high for all the time that you are in main screen
> ...

Click to collapse



it always between 2 and 10% at idle with no active wallpapers the battery went from 100% to 49% in 10 mins of use also wifi is pretty poor doesnt get a very good signal and I'm only 3 meters from the hub I was hoping it would be a software fix to improve it does anyone else have wifi issues?

I have uploaded and original tinji boot image.


----------



## idoasis (Aug 30, 2012)

Maybe you guys should approach Bruno Martins.
He is a Rom Cocker, I know he fixed the battery problem in hd7 (mtk6573).

http://www.eten-users.eu/index.php?/topic/21447-hd7-3g-mt6573-hd7-3gs-mt6573-support-thread/

He is also a member in XDA.


----------



## ckethan (Aug 31, 2012)

Guys pls pls help me I have two tinji mobile if I insert any sim it says no network always what should I do help me pls... I found imei was not the problem 
I am from india 
Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idoasis (Aug 31, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Guys pls pls help me I have two tinji mobile if I insert any sim it says no network always what should I do help me pls... I found imei was not the problem
> I am from india
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Have you tried to manually select a network?
On what frequencies your network works?


----------



## ckethan (Aug 31, 2012)

idoasis said:


> Have you tried to manually select a network?
> On what frequencies your network works?

Click to collapse



900/1800mhz

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 AM ----------




idoasis said:


> Have you tried to manually select a network?
> On what frequencies your network works?

Click to collapse



Hey but I have hd7 mt6573 and w007 mt6575 it works without network issue! 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------

Anyone there to help me please?? 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hcotuk (Aug 31, 2012)

*GPS Problem*

Hi guys,

I have a GPS problem with my Tinji i9300. I tried both original and taiwan101 boot&system. In GPS Test app, i can see 10-12 satellites in view, but none of them is in use. All the satellites are in gray color in GPS test. I think it is a GPS lock problem. None of the roms solved the problem. 

Does anyone has the same problem? I do not think it is a hardware problem, because GPS Test can see satellites, but can not use any of them. I think it is a firmware problem. 

Can anybody help me?

Regards,

Huseyin


----------



## hcotuk (Aug 31, 2012)

hcotuk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a GPS problem with my Tinji i9300. I tried both original and taiwan101 boot&system. In GPS Test app, i can see 10-12 satellites in view, but none of them is in use. All the satellites are in gray color in GPS test. I think it is a GPS lock problem. None of the roms solved the problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In this forum, they are talking about the same GPS problem. If somebody finds a solution, please share with us.


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 31, 2012)

hcotuk said:


> In this forum, they are talking about the same GPS problem. If somebody finds a solution, please share with us.

Click to collapse



try with gps status
its inside the taiwan 101 rom or free from market
..go in to open place...but open from all sides....open gps status with data enable,wifi or gprs...and stay there for at least 10min


----------



## pinotuning (Aug 31, 2012)

*thatsndm 1412*



jimmykar said:


> this is the information of my phone...refered like galaxy s3 mtk6577..after flashing the recovery 101(but only the recovery,not the other files)
> and then from cwm i flash the taiwan 101 rom.zip
> 
> what did you think guys??...is it the same phone with the tinji???

Click to collapse



dear friend you bought from chinaecarts.com?
they are dishonest! say that this phone has 1GB of ram! instead is 512 mb
if you bought black is a tinji
Go on youtube....
the tinji exists exactly two colors black and white
other Chinese brands are white and others blue


----------



## Jequan (Aug 31, 2012)

Is there a confirmed safe way to flash the tinji to gain root access without Imei trouble? If yes, wich firmware? I read the thread but i am confused.

Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda premium


----------



## pinotuning (Aug 31, 2012)

Jequan said:


> Is there a confirmed safe way to flash the tinji to gain root access without Imei trouble? If yes, wich firmware? I read the thread but i am confused.
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



you can get root with original rom, if you do this you do not lose imei
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1834811&page=2
post 14 -15
If you really want or you can change recovery.img with flash tool
and then you can upload new rom (taiwan 101) from sd card
first make backup of your phone
recovery mod at this link : http://products.mobileuncle.com/thread-180838-1-1.html
I suggest you flash with flash tool only recovery.img file ! let it be another 3 files
sorry for my english


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 31, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> dear friend you bought from chinaecarts.com?
> they are dishonest! say that this phone has 1GB of ram! instead is 512 mb
> if you bought black is a tinji
> Go on youtube....
> ...

Click to collapse



i  bought from chinaecarts.com..
and yes you are right my friend!!...but know its late!
at least i know what type my phone is :silly:

thank you very much!!


----------



## Jequan (Aug 31, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> you can get root with original rom, if you do this you do not lose imei
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1834811&page=2
> post 14 -15
> If you really want or you can change recovery.img with flash tool
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much! I just successfully rooted my phone. Now i can try a battery calibration program that needs root access!

Edit: I did not install that separate win 7 driver btw. I used the one that came with the PDA package and it worked. 
I am using Windows 7 x64 Ultimate.


----------



## pinotuning (Aug 31, 2012)

Jequan said:


> Thank you very much! I just successfully rooted my phone. Now i can try a battery calibration program that needs root access!
> 
> Edit: I did not install that separate win 7 driver btw. I used the one that came with the PDA package and it worked.
> I am using Windows 7 x64 Ultimate.

Click to collapse



I am happy that you have rooted your phone ! 
this apk to calibrate battery works ??


----------



## ckethan (Aug 31, 2012)

Guys pls pls help me I have two tinji i9300 mt6577 mobile if I insert any sim it says no network always what should I do help me pls... I found imei was not the problem 
I am from india 

And if i use mtkdroidtools to root...i always get this error only : "* --- ERROR : failed on '/data/local/tmp' - Permission denied*"

and this my log file:

31/08/12 21:02:58 -----------Start------------ v2.2.5
31/08/12 21:03:06 Part_Name	Size	StartAddr	Type	MapTo
31/08/12 21:03:06 preloader    0x0000000000040000   0x0000000000000000   2   /dev/misc-sd
31/08/12 21:03:06 dsp_bl       0x00000000005c0000   0x0000000000040000   2   /dev/misc-sd
31/08/12 21:03:06 mbr          0x0000000000004000   0x0000000000000000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0
31/08/12 21:03:06 ebr1         0x0000000000004000   0x0000000000004000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0p1
31/08/12 21:03:06 pmt          0x0000000000400000   0x0000000000008000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0
31/08/12 21:03:06 nvram        0x0000000000500000   0x0000000000408000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0
31/08/12 21:03:06 seccfg       0x0000000000020000   0x0000000000908000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0
31/08/12 21:03:06 uboot        0x0000000000060000   0x0000000000928000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0
31/08/12 21:03:06 bootimg      0x0000000000600000   0x0000000000988000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0
31/08/12 21:03:06 recovery     0x0000000000600000   0x0000000000f88000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0
31/08/12 21:03:06 sec_ro       0x0000000000600000   0x0000000001588000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0p2
31/08/12 21:03:06 misc         0x0000000000060000   0x0000000001b88000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0
31/08/12 21:03:06 logo         0x0000000000300000   0x0000000001be8000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0
31/08/12 21:03:06 expdb        0x0000000000200000   0x0000000001ee8000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0
31/08/12 21:03:06 android      0x0000000020100000   0x00000000020e8000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0p3
31/08/12 21:03:06 cache        0x0000000020100000   0x00000000221e8000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0p4
31/08/12 21:03:06 usrdata      0x0000000020100000   0x00000000422e8000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0p5
31/08/12 21:03:06 fat          0x0000000083118000   0x00000000623e8000   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0p6
31/08/12 21:03:06 bmtpool      0x0000000001500000   0x00000000ff9f00a8   2   /dev/block/mmcblk0
31/08/12 21:03:06 Part_Nameartition name you should open;
31/08/12 21:03:06 Size:size of partition
31/08/12 21:03:06 StartAddr:Start Address of partition;
31/08/12 21:03:06 Type:Type of partition(MTD=1,EMMC=2)
31/08/12 21:03:06 MapTo:actual device you operate
31/08/12 21:03:06 Hardware : MT6577
31/08/12 21:03:06 Model : GT-i9300
31/08/12 21:03:06 Build number : i9300_Quad-Core_1.4G_1GRAM
31/08/12 21:03:06 Build date UTC : 20120820-081231
31/08/12 21:03:06 Android  v : 4.1.1
31/08/12 21:03:07 Kernel v : 3.0.13 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.4.3 (GCC) ) #1 SMP  Mon Aug 20 16:10:50 CST 2012
31/08/12 21:03:07 Uboot build v : ----- should be  root shell
31/08/12 21:03:07 LCD Driver IC : ----- should be  root shell
31/08/12 21:03:07 Baseband v: MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V5, 2012/07/12 19:45
31/08/12 21:03:22 failed on '/data/local/tmp' - Permission denied
31/08/12 21:03:22 link failed File exists
31/08/12 21:03:22  --- ERROR : failed on '/data/local/tmp' - Permission denied



PLEASE PLEASE help me   ....


----------



## pinotuning (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi, but which rom you loaded ??
this does not seem to original tinji rom !
 I see different system kernel


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 31, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Guys pls pls help me I have two tinji i9300 mt6577 mobile if I insert any sim it says no network always what should I do help me pls... I found imei was not the problem
> I am from india
> 
> And if i use mtkdroidtools to root...i always get this error only : "* --- ERROR : failed on '/data/local/tmp' - Permission denied*"
> ...

Click to collapse




go here http://products.mobileuncle.com/thread-180838-1-1.html


copy one of the two http adress that you find to your browser.....for example
http://www.4shared.com/rar/xfwkGY9n/Taiwan101-tinji-recovery.html
look in the right side on the page....there is a rar file  H640_77v01.01b05.rar
download this file(u must registrate)
unrur the file in your desktop...
and then with the sp flash tool,flash this rom!(all boxes checked)
its the original rom of our phone...
and let us know


----------



## Jequan (Aug 31, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> I am happy that you have rooted your phone !
> this apk to calibrate battery works ??

Click to collapse



Will take some time since you have to fully charge it first. Basically it just sets the right values in the system wich is only possible with root access.

I will report if it worked once i've done it and saw a full battery cycle.


----------



## ckethan (Aug 31, 2012)

@jimmykar...

no friend i also tried SP flash tool....when i flash anything it always show this ERROR !

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-YKy_P8YB5Uc/UEDij3RdIjI/AAAAAAAAAtg/bWSiSXYzF9g/s816/SP_ERROR.png


I cant do anything NOW !!..i am very WORRIED   pls pls help me....god...

---------- Post added at 09:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------




pinotuning said:


> Hi, but which rom you loaded ??
> this does not seem to original tinji rom !
> I see different system kernel

Click to collapse



I dint flash any rom yet..this was the ROM i got on the phone i bought....i dint put anything friend,,,can anyone help me or can anyone Remote desktop my computer to solve it !!


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 31, 2012)

ckethan said:


> @jimmykar...
> 
> no friend i also tried SP flash tool....when i flash anything it always show this ERROR !
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



calm my friend....
this is an error of sp flash because you cant conect your phone for flashing!
first of all be sure that you have instal the mtk 65xx drivers for your system
ok?


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## ckethan (Aug 31, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> calm my friend....
> this is an error of sp flash because you cant conect your phone for flashing!
> first of all be sure that you have instal the mtk 65xx drivers for your system
> ok?

Click to collapse



yes friend i installed pdanet etc...it installed drivers like "Android adb interface"...
how do i check whether mt65xx driver is installed or not...if you dont mind can you do remote desktop ??...pls...


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 31, 2012)

ckethan said:


> yes friend i installed pdanet etc...it installed drivers like "Android adb interface"...
> how do i check whether mt65xx driver is installed or not...if you dont mind can you do remote desktop ??...pls...

Click to collapse



come on...delete that you have and instal this one!!
y know how to do it???


----------



## ckethan (Aug 31, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> come on...delete that you have and instal this one!!
> y know how to do it???

Click to collapse



can you install this driver in my system by remote desktop ... i tried everything


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 31, 2012)

ckethan said:


> can you install this driver in my system by remote desktop ... i tried everything

Click to collapse



sorry my friend but i dont know to use it...
if you look here you found the way to instal it...
try this for now...
go to the device manager..
delete all the drivers for your phone
go in the voice "ports"...open it...u must see "comunications port (com1).....leave it open
turn off your phone...unplug the battery...
and know without battery and the phone turned off....put it to usb cable!!
look the device manager..under the voice comunications port,is know anything else???it will be appear for 3-4sec
let me know!


----------



## ckethan (Aug 31, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> sorry my friend but i dont know to use it...
> if you look here you found the way to instal it...
> try this for now...
> go to the device manager..
> ...

Click to collapse



it appeared PRELOADER....something it went off soon....then download....i get the same error....https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-YKy_P8YB5Uc/UEDij3RdIjI/AAAAAAAAAtg/bWSiSXYzF9g/s816/SP_ERROR.png

ammyy admin is very very easy to use...just install and connect my pc with the ip that is all friend...


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 31, 2012)

ckethan said:


> it appeared PRELOADER....something it went off soon....then download....i get the same error....https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-YKy_P8YB5Uc/UEDij3RdIjI/AAAAAAAAAtg/bWSiSXYzF9g/s816/SP_ERROR.png
> 
> ammyy admin is very very easy to use...just install and connect my pc with the ip that is all friend...

Click to collapse



you download what?have u instal the drivers first?if not,its normal that you have the same error!
go to device manager...action...add legacy hardware..next...instal the hardware that i manualy select..next...show all devices..next
have disk...next,,,browse..(go on the folder with the drivers that i send you...select that for your system)...press ok.....then select the 
mediatek preloader usb vcom port...and instal it..try it!!


----------



## ckethan (Aug 31, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> you download what?have u instal the drivers first?if not,its normal that you have the same error!
> go to device manager...action...add legacy hardware..next...instal the hardware that i manualy select..next...show all devices..next
> have disk...next,,,browse..(go on the folder with the drivers that i send you...select that for your system)...press ok.....then select the
> mediatek preloader usb vcom port...and instal it..try it!!

Click to collapse



i tried this also not working....still the same error again and again...may be i should change the system...


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 31, 2012)

ckethan said:


> i tried this also not working....still the same error again and again...may be i should change the system...

Click to collapse



waaaaait
if the drivers are ok....
now you do this...turn off the phone...
unplug battery...
open sp flash tools...select the scatter file from the rom folder..
press download and..quickly put your phone in usb cable and then quickly put the battery on the phone....but you myst be fast...and wait to see the red bar of sp flash,to go to 100%...then wait for the yellow bar...
try...and try...and try....
i had to try 20 time to do it!


----------



## ckethan (Aug 31, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> waaaaait
> if the drivers are ok....
> now you do this...turn off the phone...
> unplug battery...
> ...

Click to collapse



i tried this also now several times not WORKING,,,,previously i flashed hd7 mt6573 without any problem with sp tool....


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 31, 2012)

ckethan said:


> i tried this also now several times not WORKING,,,,previously i flashed hd7 mt6573 without any problem with sp tool....

Click to collapse



sorry my friend but i cant thnik anything else...i lost a lot of time to understand when i must plug the phone and the battery for start flashing...
and i can tell you that at least in this pc that i use,its different the time that u must do it,in the original rom,end diferent time when then you want to flash recovery 101 taiwan


----------



## pinotuning (Aug 31, 2012)

ckethan said:


> i tried this also now several times not WORKING,,,,previously i flashed hd7 mt6573 without any problem with sp tool....

Click to collapse



which version you are using flash tool?


----------



## ckethan (Aug 31, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> which version you are using flash tool?

Click to collapse



now latest SP Flash Tool v3.1222.00


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 31, 2012)

ckethan said:


> now latest SP Flash Tool v3.1222.00

Click to collapse



i use this one 

SP Flash Tool v3.1216.05


----------



## ckethan (Aug 31, 2012)

@pinotuning

can you at least remote desktop my system to find what is the error ???

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------

Can i do anything with the android stock recovery...?? flash original rom from stock recovery ?

---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------

or shall i post the log files of sp flash tool ??


----------



## pinotuning (Aug 31, 2012)

you've uploaded the file recovery.img with flash  tool ??
if you have the original recovery.img, download this recovery mod :http://www.4shared.com/rar/AEhIw8-Q/recovery_mod.html
use flash tool to load this  recovery mod
after you load the rom taiwan 101 from sd card 
sorry for my english


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 31, 2012)

*for russian friends*

i know that some russian friends read this forum,like us read their....but because i dont understand russian its most easy write here in english
well....for the guy that looking for the code to enter in enginner menu and increase the volume of the speaker this is the code
*#*#1478963#*#*....have fun.i just did
if you want help....goes to audio...normal mode...in second line select sph...in third line select level 6...and input value 158..press set...done
if you want to increase the sound of touch screen(are very week)....

goes to audio...normal mode...in second line select media....third line select level six...value 250..press set.....
enjoy it!!!!
(dont touch anything else if you dont know what are u doing...there be a problem!!!))

for gps problems....the main problem is that the gps.conf file that is locate in system/etc/......is programming for taiwan satelites...thats why u have problem with the satelite lock!!

here is a thread that you guide how to do it  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1200089


----------



## beetlejuice303 (Aug 31, 2012)

Okay,

I tried to root my Tinji i9300 but it didn't work. I got the following:

failed on '/data/local/tmp' - Permission denied
link failed File exists
ÅÑÓÑºáúÓÒªáÑ¼ (1/3)
/system/bin/sh: cannot create /data/local.prop: Permission denied
ÅÑÓÑºáúÓÒªáÑ¼ (2/3)
remount failed: Operation not permitted
failed to copy 'su' to '/system/xbin/su': Read-only file system
Unable to chmod /system/xbin/su: No such file or directory
Unable to chmod /system/xbin/su: No such file or directory
failed to copy 'busybox' to '/system/xbin/busybox': Read-only file system
Unable to chmod /system/xbin/busybox: No such file or directory
Unable to chmod /system/xbin/busybox: No such file or directory
failed to copy 'Superuser.apk' to '/system/app/Superuser.apk': Read-only file sy
stem
Unable to chmod /system/app/Superuser.apk: No such file or directory
Unable to chmod /system/app/Superuser.apk: No such file or directory
/system/bin/sh: cannot create /system/xbin/install_bb: Read-only file system
/system/bin/sh: cannot create /system/xbin/install_bb: Read-only file system
/system/bin/sh: cannot create /system/xbin/install_bb: Read-only file system
/system/bin/sh: cannot create /system/xbin/install_bb: Read-only file system
sh: /system/xbin/install_bb: No such file or directory
rm failed for /system/xbin/install_bb, No such file or directory
rm failed for /data/local.prop, No such file or directory
rm failed for /data/local/tmp, Permission denied
failed on '/data/local/tmp.bak' - No such file or directory
ÅÑÓÑºáúÓÒªáÑ¼ (3/3)
éßÑ ú«Ô«ó«!!!

What is wrong?

Thanks


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 31, 2012)

beetlejuice303 said:


> Okay,
> 
> I tried to root my Tinji i9300 but it didn't work. I got the following:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



with what u try to root it?
what program?


----------



## beetlejuice303 (Aug 31, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> with what u try to root it?
> what program?

Click to collapse



with the adb root files from this forum.

seems like it didnt work for me. 
I have win xp, might this be the problem?


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 31, 2012)

*gps.conf*

this is my gps conf file....i live in greece and i make for greece locations....
u can edit it with notepad...
the phone must be root...with root explorer u move the original gps.conf from system/etc  in a safe position(u never know)
and then u move the modificate one,in the same position that was the original...end then u must set the permission to rw-r--r--

reboot and have fun


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 31, 2012)

*...*



jimmykar said:


> this is my gps conf file....i live in greece and i make for greece locations....
> u can edit it with notepad...
> the phone must be root...with root explorer u move the original gps.conf from system/etc  in a safe position(u never know)
> and then u move the modificate one,in the same position that was the original...end then u must set the permission to rw-r--r--
> ...

Click to collapse



......


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 31, 2012)

beetlejuice303 said:


> with the adb root files from this forum.
> 
> seems like it didnt work for me.
> I have win xp, might this be the problem?

Click to collapse





http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1834811&page=2  post 14 +15
try it!
with windows 7 work for all of us!


----------



## beetlejuice303 (Aug 31, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1834811&page=2  post 14 +15
> try it!
> with windows 7 work for all of us!

Click to collapse



This is exactly what I meant and did! It didnt work for my phone  

And I have Win XP so might this be the problem??


----------



## jimmykar (Aug 31, 2012)

beetlejuice303 said:


> This is exactly what I meant and did! It didnt work for my phone
> 
> And I have Win XP so might this be the problem??

Click to collapse



probably yes because no one had problem with that program...its very easy to use
now u must try to another pc or laptop with windows 7


----------



## ckethan (Sep 1, 2012)

beetlejuice303 said:


> Okay,
> 
> I tried to root my Tinji i9300 but it didn't work. I got the following:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaa it too have the same exact problem lol

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ckethan (Sep 1, 2012)

@beetlejuice303 

hey may be because we have the latest kernel verion : 3.0.13 ... "SMP PREEMPT MON AUG 20"

can you check beetlejuice303 what kernel verison you have ??


*Do anyone have AUG 20 kernel version and got ROOTED ???*


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 1, 2012)

ckethan said:


> @beetlejuice303
> 
> hey may be because we have the latest kernel verion : 3.0.13 ... "SMP PREEMPT MON AUG 20"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




i rooted normaly


----------



## beetlejuice303 (Sep 1, 2012)

ckethan said:


> @beetlejuice303
> 
> hey may be because we have the latest kernel verion : 3.0.13 ... "SMP PREEMPT MON AUG 20"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, this is exactly my kernel version.... 

So it seems like with Win XP this Kernel is not rootable on that way. or?


----------



## ckethan (Sep 1, 2012)

Finally I rooted but still unable to use any sim .... no network always what should I do? 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idoasis (Sep 1, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> look..after 11h and 10m of use with wifi open,3g open,no gps..normal call and 40-50 sms,its in 15%....
> but i supose that the 15% its not real.....i let you know later and we see how many hours can resist!

Click to collapse



So, how long did your battery last?


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 1, 2012)

idoasis said:


> So, how long did your battery last?

Click to collapse



from the 15%...its was last at least 5-7 hours....
until now i can say that with intensive use(my use),it can resist for one day...from the morning until goes to bed...
its not bad for a smarthone with this size of screen
but we must find a way to fix that insue with the battery % reader


----------



## beetlejuice303 (Sep 1, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Finally I rooted but still unable to use any sim .... no network always what should I do?
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



then I think I shouldn't root the phone. Until now both SIM cards are running good! :cyclops:


----------



## ckethan (Sep 1, 2012)

beetlejuice303 said:


> then I think I shouldn't root the phone. Until now both SIM cards are running good! :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Hey no no from start itself was not working even before and after flashing rom

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beetlejuice303 (Sep 1, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Hey no no from start itself was not working even before and after flashing rom
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Okay finally I made it. 
I was flashing the phone first with the Taiwan101-tinji-recovery. 
Then I saw that the Kernel version was thrown back to 13 Aug.... 
Then I started the root process again, and it worked 

Happy to have no chinese apps anymore on the phone :laugh:


----------



## ckethan (Sep 1, 2012)

hey guys after using this Taiwan rom i feel the wifi signal is not GOOD??..has anyone felt like that ?


----------



## consulyap (Sep 1, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Original ROM!!
> 
> system.img (294.58M, 2012年09月12日 12:29 到期)
> 进入下载页面：
> ...

Click to collapse



The *system.img * link doesn't work anymore... please re-upload.. tnx


----------



## beetlejuice303 (Sep 1, 2012)

ckethan said:


> hey guys after using this Taiwan rom i feel the wifi signal is not GOOD??..has anyone felt like that ?

Click to collapse



I feel that it is as bad as before... no enhancement on that with the taiwan rom!


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 1, 2012)

beetlejuice303 said:


> I feel that it is as bad as before... no enhancement on that with the taiwan rom!

Click to collapse



no my friend...the wifi reception is no good...
the only good this thing with the 101 is that have increase the wifi time searching...
but this of course consume more bat


----------



## Jequan (Sep 1, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> no my friend...the wifi reception is no good...
> the only good this thing with the 101 is that have increase the wifi time searching...
> but this of course consume more bat

Click to collapse



Any advantages to the taiwan ROM?  Better batterylife would be good. Other then that i am quite happy now.
I deleted the chinese apps with titanium backup.


----------



## idoasis (Sep 1, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> no my friend...the wifi reception is no good...
> the only good this thing with the 101 is that have increase the wifi time searching...
> but this of course consume more bat

Click to collapse



What do you mean?
If you connect the wifi inside your house, doesnt it connect to the internet?


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## humpty_dumpty_empty (Sep 1, 2012)

*No network - tinji i9300 s3 6577*

Hi,

I bouight a tinji i9300 s3 6577 from alibaba.. I'm facing the same no network issue and am unable to make calls or sms. Request you to plz guide me on the resolution if any. 

Sorry, am totally new to android - had to divorce symbian as my new girl android looks more attractive .. Request your help here..

Regards,
- Humpty


----------



## DarkwingHB (Sep 2, 2012)

Anyone has the Stock ROM? Or a working Link ??
I flashed my tinji9300 with H640_77v01.01b04, then flashed in Custom Recovery Taiwan101_TinJi-i9300_ICS_V.02-2, and now, it doesn´t turn on.
When i try to flash the H640_77v01.01b04 again, this works. But the Phone doesn´t start up like before. 
So i like to try the Original Stock ROM.
Thank you!


----------



## ckethan (Sep 2, 2012)

humpty_dumpty_empty said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bouight a tinji i9300 s3 6577 from alibaba.. I'm facing the same no network issue and am unable to make calls or sms. Request you to plz guide me on the resolution if any.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey just relax I too had that problem I solved by changing the imei... 
Which country? 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------




DarkwingHB said:


> Anyone has the Stock ROM? Or a working Link ??
> I flashed my tinji9300 with H640_77v01.01b04, then flashed in Custom Recovery Taiwan101_TinJi-i9300_ICS_V.02-2, and now, it doesn´t turn on.
> When i try to flash the H640_77v01.01b04 again, this works. But the Phone doesn´t start up like before.
> So i like to try the Original Stock ROM.
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



Look previous pages u will find 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## humpty_dumpty_empty (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello Ckethan,

Thanks for your tip.. Am from India and am using vodafone India regular gsm service (no 3g).. Sorry to request again..could you plz guide me on how to change the IMEI? I went through the thread but found it a bit confusing... I've winXP at my end and no other drivers (phone or android related). 

Request your help again plz.. Also, how do I get valid IMEI to change to make the cell work. Thanks.

regards,
- Humpty


----------



## ckethan (Sep 2, 2012)

humpty_dumpty_empty said:


> Hello Ckethan,
> 
> Thanks for your tip.. Am from India and am using vodafone India regular gsm service (no 3g).. Sorry to request again..could you plz guide me on how to change the IMEI? I went through the thread but found it a bit confusing... I've winXP at my end and no other drivers (phone or android related).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



first pls root the phone...and use the imei tool...me too from india...


----------



## DarkwingHB (Sep 2, 2012)

I already found these Links:
H640_77v01.01b04.tmp (50MB, 2012年09月17日 08:31 到期)
进入下载页面：http://mail.qq.com/cgi-bin/ftnExs_d...4b435511625f&code=78abb99e&t=exs_ftn_download

H640_77v01.01b04.rar (194MB, 2012年09月17日 09:39 到期)
进入下载页面：http://mail.qq.com/cgi-bin/ftnExs_d...4f1454423709&code=f507446a&t=exs_ftn_download

H640_77v01.01b04.tmp (50MB, 2012年09月17日 09:59 到期)
进入下载页面：http://mail.qq.com/cgi-bin/ftnExs_d...1b125f41355f&code=f215b865&t=exs_ftn_download

But i have no Idea how to download from them. There is no Link to click on it.


----------



## ckethan (Sep 2, 2012)

DarkwingHB said:


> I already found these Links:
> H640_77v01.01b04.tmp (50MB, 2012年09月17日 08:31 到期)
> 进入下载页面：http://mail.qq.com/cgi-bin/ftnExs_d...4b435511625f&code=78abb99e&t=exs_ftn_download
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oh its been removed...

use this http://www.4shared.com/rar/xfwkGY9n/Taiwan101-tinji-recovery.html


----------



## DarkwingHB (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you, but this is only the Recovery File...


----------



## ckethan (Sep 2, 2012)

ckethan said:


> oh its been removed...
> 
> use this http://www.4shared.com/rar/xfwkGY9n/Taiwan101-tinji-recovery.html

Click to collapse



pls see at the RIGHT !!!


----------



## DarkwingHB (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanx alot ! !


----------



## humpty_dumpty_empty (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks sure..will do..

I've winxp.. hope that should not be a problem.. could u plz guide me with the process plz for rooting? single liners steps would do..Thanks.


----------



## consulyap (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh my God..

after RESTORE FACTORY DEFAULT...

I noticed the mid "HOME" button is not function/responding anymore...

anyone here knows a fix how to make this work again?

Even tried the 'item test' with in Engineering mode...

whew!

any help please!! tnx


----------



## humpty_dumpty_empty (Sep 2, 2012)

*Rooted successfully - Few obs*

Ckethan,

Thanks for your tip.. I did root the phone..Thanks to Hardi and Jimmycar too whose threads helped. At one point of time I was clueless as after rooting I only could see a blank white screen but Hardi's boot.img helped. Thanks to all but the no network service problem is still there..

Few other observations - 

1. After rooting the phone has gone definitely slow.. wonder what the problem could be..
2. am still struggling to install the root explorer without andriod market..

Finally, request your help in guiding on how do I change the IMEi plz.. Thank you.


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 2, 2012)

idoasis said:


> What do you mean?
> If you connect the wifi inside your house, doesnt it connect to the internet?

Click to collapse



hello again.
i mean that my house is 100m2....and it does not have signal when i am far away from modem...for example N9000 pad,with the mtk6575 have signal in all house...
so at least respect other phones,we have problem.i dont know if is something in rom or hardware weakness!
exept that also the sim signal is not to strong respect other phones...this weeked i try it in one place with poor gsm signal and i sow the diference
its not to much...but there is!
another problem is sygic gps program that is not run correct...of course thats its softaware problem
co pilot is the best navigation program to run in this phone!
the gps accurate arrives in open place in 15meters...its not but for chinese phone
and the battery is good...but as we already said,there is this bug with the meters.
the sound of the speaker if its to low,it can be adjust from engineer menu
thats all for now


----------



## testtuner (Sep 2, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> this is my gps conf file....i live in greece and i make for greece locations....
> u can edit it with notepad...
> the phone must be root...with root explorer u move the original gps.conf from system/etc  in a safe position(u never know)
> and then u move the modificate one,in the same position that was the original...end then u must set the permission to rw-r--r--
> ...

Click to collapse



this is what i have in my file for gps in the uk but i still cant connect can someone check it ?


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 2, 2012)

testtuner said:


> this is what i have in my file for gps in the uk but i still cant connect can someone check it ?

Click to collapse



 i think that is same as mine but check it line by line...if is ok,r u sure that you have put the right permissions?....this is important.
if r u s sure for the right permissions do this
rebbot your phone...go into a place totaly opened...
find a wifi or enable data from your phone....
open gps status...let the program download the data...and stay there....it must work!


----------



## testtuner (Sep 2, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> i think that is same as mine but check it line by line...if is ok,r u sure that you have put the right permissions?....this is important.
> if r u s sure for the right permissions do this
> rebbot your phone...go into a place totaly opened...
> find a wifi or enable data from your phone....
> open gps status...let the program download the data...and stay there....it must work!

Click to collapse



yes permissions are rw r r

i have downloaded the gps status software and installed it but im not sure its the right one what do you mean by let it download the data?


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 2, 2012)

testtuner said:


> yes permissions are rw r r
> 
> i have downloaded the gps status software and installed it but im not sure its the right one what do you mean by let it download the data?

Click to collapse



gps status is only one in the market... https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.eclipsim.gpsstatus2&hl=el

when u use it for first time and the data is enable,its download the data from the server...
but u can do this....
with the program open,go to tools...manage agps state..reset....do this operation 2 times and then close the program....
reopen it and then go to tools...manage agps state...download....and wait!

be sure that in settings of the phone...location services...you have enable gps EPO assistance..and AGPS...and in EPO settings,you have download the EPO file!


----------



## testtuner (Sep 2, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> gps status is only one in the market...
> 
> when u use it for first time and the data is enable,its download the data from the server...
> but u can do this....
> ...

Click to collapse



yes done all this it takes 4-5 mins to connect to satellites but also only works when there is wifi or phone reception the gps doesnt work otherwise. looks like a updated rom is all that will make sat nav work properly


----------



## Jequan (Sep 3, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> hello again.
> 
> the sound of the speaker if its to low,it can be adjust from engineer menu
> thats all for now

Click to collapse



I think the internal speaker (the one you are using when talking to people) is very quiet. Where can i make it louder. I could not find that setting.


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 3, 2012)

Jequan said:


> I think the internal speaker (the one you are using when talking to people) is very quiet. Where can i make it louder. I could not find that setting.

Click to collapse



look the post 156
BUT REMEMBER THAT u must know what are u doing!enginner mode can brick your phone!
so....be careful


----------



## Jequan (Sep 3, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> look the post 156
> BUT REMEMBER THAT u must know what are u doing!enginner mode can brick your phone!
> so....be careful

Click to collapse



Thank you so much! This was the only thing that really annoyed me about this phone so far.
Now i have a perfectly functioning andriod phone for very little money.
Couldn't be happier.
:good:


----------



## ckethan (Sep 3, 2012)

humpty_dumpty_empty said:


> Ckethan,
> 
> Thanks for your tip.. I did root the phone..Thanks to Hardi and Jimmycar too whose threads helped. At one point of time I was clueless as after rooting I only could see a blank white screen but Hardi's boot.img helped. Thanks to all but the no network service problem is still there..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



good to know you rooted...tell me your email-id?


----------



## humpty_dumpty_empty (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks. Its humpty_dumpty_empty @ yahoo.com (no spaces).. 

Also, I tried changing the IMEI using zopoiemi and here are the below observations - 

1. pre-imei always remains blank and is uneditable. 
2. some Error - set_datapost_permission failed
3. I tried reinstalling the app and now the error is no IMEI1 error - Wite IMEI1 failed.


Could you plz guide on how do I edit IMEI1 to reflect the value in it (btw when I do *#06# it shows both IMEI values which am sure are fake)

Also, I tried using other method but could no find any EFS folder anywhere on the phone or SD card and hence, no nv_data.bin and nv_data.bin.md5 files either. 

Could someone share these files please. Thank you.


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 4, 2012)

this is original rom for tinji i9300 : http://www.4shared.com/rar/IAkoq9Z5/H640_77v0101b05.html


----------



## rikky_c_a (Sep 4, 2012)

HOW TO ENTER RECOVERY MODE...TO FLASH ROM FROM SDCARD..STEPS PLEASE

Hello, after following steps provided here i was able to root my tinji and deleted chineese apps..
i had issues on gps that coudnt detect any sattelites so i did factory reset
but after that disasster!! my phone was bricked..
power on only makes a blank screen..
if i charge the  phone when it's off...the battery bar meter indicator still turns on
but now im having difficulty how to enter recovery mode..while powering on, i tried holding volume +, volume -, home button, no response
help please...thx


----------



## rikky_c_a (Sep 4, 2012)

now my phone is really dead...cant power on, cant charge...help please?


----------



## ckethan (Sep 4, 2012)

rikky_c_a said:


> now my phone is really dead...cant power on, cant charge...help please?

Click to collapse



dont worry you can flash rom using SP flash tool....see above for ROM


----------



## rikky_c_a (Sep 4, 2012)

I already flashed my phone several times, the process is successful but still dead phone..what buttons do you press to enter recovery mode to flash the rom?

can you provide me steps to flash the boot and rom?

I did a memory test using sptool but no nand was detected


----------



## DarkwingHB (Sep 4, 2012)

What ROM are you exactly Flashing ??


----------



## rikky_c_a (Sep 4, 2012)

DarkwingHB said:


> What ROM are you exactly Flashing ??

Click to collapse



the taiwan 101 tinji recovery

can you provide me steps to unbrick? thx very much

memory test using sp flash tool says that no nand is detected

I did flashing using the rom profided ini the page before, unsuccessful, it said that

BROM ERROR: S_DA_UPDATE_BOOTLODER_EXIST_MAGIC_NOT_MATCHED (3140)

DA DSP_BL check exist error

Hint: 
there is no DSP_BL ini previous load on target, please use full set erase and download again


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 4, 2012)

*Root this device..*

I want root on this device, but :

"failed on '/data/local/tmp' - Permission denied
link failed File exists
ÅÑÓÑºáúÓÒªáÑ¼ (1/3)
/system/bin/sh: cannot create /data/local.prop: Permission denied
ÅÑÓÑºáúÓÒªáÑ¼ (2/3)
remount failed: Operation not permitted
failed to copy 'su' to '/system/xbin/su': Read-only file system
Unable to chmod /system/xbin/su: No such file or directory................"

I have installed driver, i try on 3 PC (2 XP, 1 W7) but nothing!

I want to fix GPS problem but without root is impossible.. Ther is a apk that work on this device? (i try Z4ROOT but don't work)

Plese help me!!


----------



## rikky_c_a (Sep 4, 2012)

finally unbricked...nand formatted first then flashed the original rom....on again..thanx all


----------



## DarkwingHB (Sep 4, 2012)

nand format is not necassary. Only flash Stock ROM and everything is fine!
-The Taiwan ROM didn´t work for me also!
I used the Stock ROM, rooted with flashing another boot.img (no script).
The "root-boot.img" i used (didn´t know where i have it from) is 4.626 kbyte big (4.737.024 Bytes).

For other Users: the Phone has relativly bad WIFI Quality. Others also ?


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 4, 2012)

DarkwingHB said:


> nand format is not necassary. Only flash Stock ROM and everything is fine!
> -The Taiwan ROM didn´t work for me also!
> I used the Stock ROM, rooted with flashing another boot.img (no script).
> The "root-boot.img" i used (didn´t know where i have it from) is 4.626 kbyte big (4.737.024 Bytes).
> ...

Click to collapse



what problems have u with 101 tiwan rom?
original is better?
pls if you can explain the diference that you note

thank you!


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 4, 2012)

DarkwingHB said:


> nand format is not necassary. Only flash Stock ROM and everything is fine!
> -The Taiwan ROM didn´t work for me also!
> I used the Stock ROM, rooted with flashing another boot.img (no script).
> The "root-boot.img" i used (didn´t know where i have it from) is 4.626 kbyte big (4.737.024 Bytes).
> ...

Click to collapse



Where can i found The "root-boot.img"?
Whit STOK rom, if i change boot with The "root-boot.img" a must repalce IMEI? (i'm in europe.. have to fix GPS..)
Can post a mini tutorial ?

Thanx


----------



## consulyap (Sep 4, 2012)

I called my supplier last night.. and they said they are currently working on the 'battery fix', they are very admitted that it's an OS bug... once it's finished, they will send it to my email...

then I will upload that fix here so that everyone will be HAPPY...

Hopefully they finish the fix soon...


----------



## DarkwingHB (Sep 4, 2012)

When i flash my tinji9300 with the taiwan ROM, my Phone cant start anymore. No Idea why...
And no, IMEIs are not deleted when flashed with Stock ROM H640_77v01.01b05.

Here is the rooted boot.img: http://netload.in/dateiiKwtE27Yg5/root-boot.rar.htm

Tutorial: Fire up sp Flash Util, load the Scatter from the Stock ROM, disable all except the one from boot.img. Klick on boot.img and selevt the root-boot.img instead. Flash! Ready!


----------



## consulyap (Sep 4, 2012)

DarkwingHB said:


> When i flash my tinji9300 with the taiwan ROM, my Phone cant start anymore. No Idea why...
> And no, IMEIs are not deleted when flashed with Stock ROM H640_77v01.01b05.
> 
> Here is the rooted boot.img: http://netload.in/dateiiKwtE27Yg5/root-boot.rar.htm
> ...

Click to collapse




could you upload it please on 4shared?

that file hosting you provided is kinda slow.. tnx


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 4, 2012)

DarkwingHB said:


> When i flash my tinji9300 with the taiwan ROM, my Phone cant start anymore. No Idea why...
> And no, IMEIs are not deleted when flashed with Stock ROM H640_77v01.01b05.
> 
> Here is the rooted boot.img: removed [/url]
> ...

Click to collapse



>Fire up sp Flash Util >>  SP Flash Tool V3.1222.00 Right?
>load the Scatter from the Stock ROM >> Where can i found Stock ROM to extract Scatter? (is a TXT, Right?) or only Scatter?
EDIT: Founded in n9770root.zip    (MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt), right?
>disable all except the one from boot.img.>> OK
>Klick on boot.img and selevt the root-boot.img instead. >>OK
>Flash! Ready!


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## ckethan (Sep 4, 2012)

v3rcingetorige said:


> I want root on this device, but :
> 
> "failed on '/data/local/tmp' - Permission denied
> link failed File exists
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have aug 20 kernel version u will get this error .. so use sp tool

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 4, 2012)

v3rcingetorige said:


> >Fire up sp Flash Util >>  SP Flash Tool V3.1222.00 Right?
> >load the Scatter from the Stock ROM >> Where can i found Stock ROM to extract Scatter? (is a TXT, Right?) or only Scatter?
> EDIT: Founded in n9770root.zip    (MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt), right?
> >disable all except the one from boot.img.>> OK
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, rooted!
Now i want to fix GPS NTP time server problem, but gps.conf posted at post #161 don't work.. (set the permission to rw-r--r--  ...)
I try to edit original file with europe.pool.ntp.org at first line... Nothing..
Some ideas?

Bye!


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 4, 2012)

if you have the original kernel of August 20 your phone is not tinji !!
is another model !!!!! boys do not confuse !!!!!


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 4, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> if you have the original kernel of August 20 your phone is not tinji !!
> is another model !!!!! boys do not confuse !!!!!

Click to collapse



My Kernel Version:
3.0.13 Mon Aug 13 17:24:45


----------



## rikky_c_a (Sep 4, 2012)

*noise on mic*

managed to recover my phone after  being dead...corrected the missing imeis, now when calling others cant hardly hear my voice...so small and full of noise.. tried to enter Engineer Mode,-> audio ->normal mode --> type mic.....changed some parameters....no change..anyone expert in engineer mode?


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 4, 2012)

*[Semi OT] Google Talk on tinji GT-i9300*

I use Google talk on other devices, but on this STOCK rom is not installed.
I try some talk.apk but they don't work..
Someone has a 4.1.1 google talk.apk?

Thanx


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 4, 2012)

rikky_c_a said:


> managed to recover my phone after  being dead...corrected the missing imeis, now when calling others cant hardly hear my voice...so small and full of noise.. tried to enter Engineer Mode,-> audio ->normal mode --> type mic.....changed some parameters....no change..anyone expert in engineer mode?

Click to collapse



audio ->normal mode --> type mic.....fir 0....level 6.....put 160 and then press set
that is mine...and they hear me good


----------



## rikky_c_a (Sep 4, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> audio ->normal mode --> type mic.....fir 0....level 6.....put 160 and then press set
> that is mine...and they hear me good

Click to collapse



but i cant save the settings..every time reboot..it goes back to the previous parameters

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------

anyone can tell me how to flash the tinji 101 ROM from SD Card?


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 4, 2012)

rikky_c_a said:


> but i cant save the settings..every time reboot..it goes back to the previous parameters
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------
> 
> anyone can tell me how to flash the tinji 101 ROM from SD Card?

Click to collapse



that is not normal....


----------



## ckethan (Sep 4, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> if you have the original kernel of August 20 your phone is not tinji !!
> is another model !!!!! boys do not confuse !!!!!

Click to collapse



hey no its not like that originally i had aug 20 only...now i changed it to aug 13...

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------

@all

Has anyone felt some flickering in the phone??...while calls or auto brightness?


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 4, 2012)

ckethan said:


> hey no its not like that originally i had aug 20 only...now i changed it to aug 13...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes...its another bug my friend...
when u put the display in low or automatic and the battery is down,the screen flicker...if u put the brightness to medium or high...its dissapear

can u confirm?


----------



## ckethan (Sep 4, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> yes...its another bug my friend...
> when u put the display in low or automatic and the battery is down,the screen flicker...if u put the brightness to medium or high...its dissapear
> 
> can u confirm?

Click to collapse



yes same thing  ...

and i think i had the latest kernel version .... aug 20...i removed it,,,may be the rom my seller gave was latest and solved many problems...oh i changed to taiwan101 rom 

using taiwan101 rom i get antutu 5231...

and see the below video with aug 20 ..anutut 5800...
here also see the kernel version in the video..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcajK3Vz7i4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 4, 2012)

ckethan said:


> yes same thing  ...
> 
> and i think i had the latest kernel version .... aug 20...i removed it,,,may be the rom my seller gave was latest and solved many problems...oh i changed to taiwan101 rom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



before I was told on the phone with kernel August 20 is another model!
the tinji does not have the hole (back cover) for speaker
that of the video is  i9300 mtk6577 but is not tinji
which model you have? hole in the cover or not?


----------



## ckethan (Sep 4, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> before I was told on the phone with kernel August 20 is another model!
> the tinji does not have the hole (back cover) for speaker
> that of the video is  i9300 mtk6577 but is not tinji
> which model you have? hole in the cover or not?

Click to collapse



no hole in the cover...you?


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 4, 2012)

ckethan said:


> no hole in the cover...you?

Click to collapse



no hole in my phone !


----------



## ckethan (Sep 4, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> no hole in my phone !

Click to collapse



so it means we both have tinji?...and i had aug 20 kernel ...


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 4, 2012)

ckethan said:


> so it means we both have tinji?...and i had aug 20 kernel ...

Click to collapse



if your not the hole is the tinji! with updated kernel!
but that the video is another model


----------



## ckethan (Sep 4, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> if your not the hole is the tinji! with updated kernel!
> but that the video is another model

Click to collapse



yes i had updated kernel...kernel file is in boot.img right?...i can upload if u want?..

may be in that video is another model..


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 4, 2012)

ok you upload


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 4, 2012)

ckethan said:


> yes i had updated kernel...kernel file is in boot.img right?...i can upload if u want?..
> 
> may be in that video is another model..

Click to collapse



my model is black...with the hole microphone in the left size of usb and the 3 sensors(2 sensors + 1led) one the left of speaker....the back cover has no hole
i dont know what the hell is.
all i know is that it has the 3.0.13 kernel mon aug 13

is any new kernel for this?
can i update it?
its better or not?
and how i can do it?

thanks for the help guys!


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## ckethan (Sep 4, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> ok you upload

Click to collapse



here is my original boot.img


----------



## ckethan (Sep 4, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> my model is black...with the hole in the left size of usb and the 3 sensors(2 sensors + 1led) one the left of speaker....
> i dont know what the hell is.
> all i know is that it has the 3.0.13 kernel mon aug 13
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



may be you can flash my boot.img...nothing will happen to your mobile...try if there is any improvement?


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 4, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> my model is black...with the hole microphone in the left size of usb and the 3 sensors(2 sensors + 1led) one the left of speaker....the back cover has no hole
> i dont know what the hell is.
> all i know is that it has the 3.0.13 kernel mon aug 13
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you have is tinji! Forget the kernel! expect a new rom
hoping to improve this model


----------



## ckethan (Sep 4, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> you have is tinji! Forget the kernel! expect a new rom
> hoping to improve this model

Click to collapse



Yes may be we need to keep checking mobileuncle for updates! 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 4, 2012)

ckethan said:


> here is my original boot.img

Click to collapse



i flash your file...but nothing
the same kernel 3.0.13....
am i doing something wrong?


----------



## ckethan (Sep 4, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> i flash your file...but nothing
> the same kernel 3.0.13....
> am i doing something wrong?

Click to collapse



You need restart twice ... 
Pls check the date?  Aug 20? 
And is it still rooted? 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 4, 2012)

ckethan said:


> You need restart twice ...
> Pls check the date?  Aug 20?
> And is it still rooted?
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



did it...the date is still 13 aug!
and the phone is rooted


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 4, 2012)

you have root your phone with adb.exe? or with boot.img


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 4, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> you have root your phone with adb.exe? or with boot.img

Click to collapse



it was already rooted from the 101 taiwan rom that i have


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 4, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> it was already rooted from the 101 taiwan rom that i have

Click to collapse



you have loaded the recovery mod and after you
loaded taiwan rom? in this way you have rooted your phone


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 4, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> you have loaded the recovery mod and after you
> loaded taiwan rom? in this way you have rooted your phone

Click to collapse



when i had the original rom i root the phone from the program mkroot.cmd
its does 3 reboot to the phone and its ready...very simple

then when i instal the 101 recovery ,i instal the 101 taiwan rom.this rom is already rooted...you dont have to do anything else!


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 4, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> when i had the original rom i root the phone from the program mkroot.cmd
> its does 3 reboot to the phone and its ready...very simple
> 
> then when i instal the 101 recovery ,i instal the 101 taiwan rom.this rom is already rooted...you dont have to do anything else!

Click to collapse



you have root your phone with adb.exe !!
mkroot.cmd = adb.exe :good:


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 4, 2012)

*bug*

another bug with the 101taiwan rom....
the fm radio is not working 

*and another...when u have instal both recovery and taiwain 101 rom,and you make a back up from recovey,if you need it and u restored from the recovery,the phone does not boot
thats mean that backup is...useless
*
---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------




pinotuning said:


> you have root your phone with adb.exe !!
> mkroot.cmd = adb.exe :good:

Click to collapse



i wan to ask u this..
if i instal the original rom...and i root the phone is there any way that the phone can recognize the sdcard that i have insert,like phone storage?
because 101 rom does that.
and...is there any script to increase application storage?

thank you!


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 4, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> another bug with the 101taiwan rom....
> the fm radio is not working
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



on some phones many have worked to make this
they put the PATCH for this, but I do not know yet
for this model phone

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------

if you want I can pass a patch! but at your own risk
I have not tested his work on this model


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 4, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> on some phones many have worked to make this
> they put the PATCH for this, but I do not know yet
> for this model phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nothing to loose....if u can pass it


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 4, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> nothing to loose....if u can pass it

Click to collapse



http://www.4shared.com/zip............s patch is installed to sd card with recovery


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 4, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> http://www.4shared.com/zip/KNO7XYnr/2GStore.html
> Before you put the patch you need to remove super user
> because when you put the patch also installs super user!
> this patch is installed to sd card with recovery

Click to collapse





you need to remove super user...how i do this?

this patch is installed to sd card with recovery......what is this mean?

thank you


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 4, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> you need to remove super user...how i do this?
> 
> this patch is installed to sd card with recovery......what is this mean?
> 
> thank you

Click to collapse



Go to root explorer and delete super user.apk
put the patch in the sd card
then turn off the phone and go into recovery: power button and volume +


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 4, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> Go to root explorer and delete super user.apk
> put the patch in the sd card
> then turn off the phone and go into recovery: power button and volume +

Click to collapse



we speak for the normal recovery or the 101 cwm recovery?


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 4, 2012)

cwm recovery course
you installed the cwm recovery on your phone?

put the zip file (2Gstore) in the sd card in your phone
and run the recovery power button and volume +


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 4, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> cwm recovery course
> you installed the cwm recovery on your phone?

Click to collapse



i do right know...its not a problem

ok...now i ready for your zip....lets see


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 4, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> i do right know...its not a problem

Click to collapse



At the end of the reboot if you go into your phone settings and then memory, you will notice the presence of the 2 GB of internal memory compared to the previous 500 Mb!


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 4, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> At the end of the reboot if you go into your phone settings and then memory, you will notice the presence of the 2 GB of internal memory compared to the previous 500 Mb!

Click to collapse



did it...instal zip from sdcard..zip instaled normaly...and the phone,DOES NOT BOOT
when i re enter into recovery in the end of the page its is writting that E:/cant mount....blah...blah...

its ok....i know the way,re flash again


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 4, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> did it...instal zip from sdcard..zip instaled normaly...and the phone,DOES NOT BOOT
> when i re enter into recovery in the end of the page its is writting that E:/cant mount....blah...blah...
> 
> its ok....i know the way,re flash again

Click to collapse



I'm sorry I had said it was not tested


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 4, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> I'm sorry I had said it was not tested

Click to collapse



i already flash it....dont worry....if you dont play,u dont learn:good::laugh:


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 4, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> i already flash it....dont worry....if you dont play,u dont learn:good::laugh:

Click to collapse



ok you are great

---------- Post added 5th September 2012 at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was 4th September 2012 at 11:49 PM ----------

Now for all explain how not to lose codes IMEI
before of flashing an original rom or custom rom you should always make backup IMEI
to backup imei you make root the phone and then go with root explorer
in this location :/ data/nvram/md/NVRAM/NVD_IMEI/MP0B_001
save to sd card or on pc the folder NVD_IMEI that contains the file MP0B_001 ( your imei )
all phones mtk65xx have this folder imei 
good job :laugh:


----------



## ckethan (Sep 5, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> did it...the date is still 13 aug!
> and the phone is rooted

Click to collapse



Oh I thought kernel resides in boot.img... do anyone where the kernel file will be ..

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------




ckethan said:


> Oh I thought kernel resides in boot.img... do anyone where the kernel file will be ..
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1477845


Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 5, 2012)

*UP!!*



v3rcingetorige said:


> I use Google talk on other devices, but on this STOCK rom is not installed.
> I try some talk.apk but they don't work..
> Someone has a 4.1.1 google talk.apk?
> 
> Thanx

Click to collapse



UP!!


----------



## ckethan (Sep 5, 2012)

guys i have CWM in my phone....i can go through only mobile uncle tools or mtkdroidtools....i cant do with power + volume + ?...what about others?


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 5, 2012)

ckethan said:


> guys i have CWM in my phone....i can go through only mobile uncle tools or mtkdroidtools....i cant do with power + volume + ?...what about others?

Click to collapse



hahaha....another bug
do this my friend
turn off the phone
put in in usb cable...pc or charger
wait until the image with the battery on charge is disapear
then go with volume+ and power........and u r in cwm  (always with the usb cable connect,if not u go to test menu)

try it

---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------




ckethan said:


> Oh I thought kernel resides in boot.img... do anyone where the kernel file will be ..
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



its too complicate for me :silly:


----------



## ckethan (Sep 5, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> hahaha....another bug
> do this my friend
> turn off the phone
> put in in usb cable...pc or charger
> ...

Click to collapse



So u also connect in that way? 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 5, 2012)

ckethan said:


> So u also connect in that way?
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yes...with the usb cable insert to the phone
u see that if u try without,u will going to test menu


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 5, 2012)

*GTalk!!*



v3rcingetorige said:


> UP!!

Click to collapse



There is a way to extract files from system.img ?
Il taiwan stock img have google talk installed?? Can someone send me the file?

Thanx


----------



## vasanthurking (Sep 5, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Finally I rooted but still unable to use any sim .... no network always what should I do?
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How did you root ur phone, I am from India, i have the same problem kernel WED AUG 29
 any sim no network, please help


----------



## ckethan (Sep 5, 2012)

vasanthurking said:


> How did you root ur phone, I am from India, i have the same problem kernel WED AUG 29
> any sim no network, please help

Click to collapse



hello..just use sp flash tool and recovery files etc from previous pages...and use imei tool also give on before pages...

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------

@all

guys i think there are 2 models...one i9300 s3 which is costlier than tinji s3... don't know what are other differences other than price??...anyone knows?


----------



## idoasis (Sep 5, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> i know that some russian friends read this forum,like us read their....but because i dont understand russian its most easy write here in english
> well....for the guy that looking for the code to enter in enginner menu and increase the volume of the speaker this is the code
> *#*#1478963#*#*....have fun.i just did
> if you want help....goes to audio...normal mode...in second line select sph...in third line select level 6...and input value 158..press set...done
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot!
 Can I choose higher than 140?

I havent intalled nothing yet, I know there are applications like this.
 I have cheked in my old h7300 phone, if I shake it, the call also become silent,
 but it must be shaked harder.

This phone just needs to be touched and the voice call ringtone turn off.


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 5, 2012)

*#*#1478963#*#*   
goes to audio...headset mode..in second line select sph...in third line select level 6...and input value 140...set

the other problem that u have its reminds me an application that do this....shake and the ring stops...maby u have instal something like this
check it


----------



## idoasis (Sep 5, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> *#*#1478963#*#*
> goes to audio...headset mode..in second line select sph...in third line select level 6...and input value 140...set
> 
> the other problem that u have its reminds me an application that do this....shake and the ring stops...maby u have instal something like this
> check it

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot!
Can I choose higher than 140?

I havent intalled nothing yet, I know there are applications like this.
I have cheked in my old h7300 phone, if I shake it, the call also become silent,
but it must be shaked harder.

This phone just needs to be touched and the voice call ringtone turn off.


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 5, 2012)

guys I have a problem when the battery is empty the phone
tells me error application UI and the phone looks crazy, I removed all applications Chinese and even  battery application that was cinese
you have an idea for this error ?

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------




idoasis said:


> Thanks a lot!
> Can I choose higher than 140?
> 
> I havent intalled nothing yet, I know there are applications like this.
> ...

Click to collapse



I set to 150 in my tinji, instead I put in my star x18 to 160


----------



## beetlejuice303 (Sep 5, 2012)

Why are there so many different problems for the same phone?

Since ihave it rooted I do not have any errors.

Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 5, 2012)

beetlejuice303 said:


> Why are there so many different problems for the same phone?
> 
> Since ihave it rooted I do not have any errors.
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



no my friend, I did root the phone and is ok
after I removed Chinese and applications apk battery
later when the battery is discharged the phone looks crazy


----------



## GT35pro (Sep 6, 2012)

v3rcingetorige said:


> UP!!

Click to collapse



This version is a fake 4.1.1. It is a customized version of 4.0 ice cream sandwich. To check, go to settings, android version and touch that many times quickly. The ice cream sandwich robot icon appears. In Jellybean, colourful beans will appear when you do that.


----------



## humpty_dumpty_empty (Sep 6, 2012)

*New ROM*

Hi,

Thanks to all for your help.. IMEI solved.. now still 2 new issues:

1. Speaker volume is low (read it somewhere earlier and will try and follow it)
2. Not sure how to solve this - my phone screen goes blank and does not respond when making or receiving calls .. Am not sure what the problem is but looks to be software issue for sure..

Also, can we install this ROM - *[ROM][AOSP][JB][4.1.1][STABLE] SuperNexus - I9300 - BUILD 3 (expected to be released on Saturday the 08/09)?? Plz give a search with the above text and this looks to be a too cool ROM for now 

REquest your inputs plz.. 

Thanks.*


----------



## ckethan (Sep 6, 2012)

humpty_dumpty_empty said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks to all for your help.. IMEI solved.. now still 2 new issues:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


*

Hi how did you solve your imei problem? 

Hey that rom is not for mt6577 I guess

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2*


----------



## vasanthurking (Sep 6, 2012)

ckethan said:


> hello..just use sp flash tool and recovery files etc from previous pages...and use imei tool also give on before pages...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When i use the SP flash tool I cannot load any scatter file, It shows "error initializing scatterfile Please check theck the name of the scatterfile which you load is legal"

Help me here friend


----------



## beetlejuice303 (Sep 6, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> no my friend, I did root the phone and is ok
> after I removed Chinese and applications apk battery
> later when the battery is discharged the phone looks crazy

Click to collapse



I never had this problem, but I have to admit, that I never let the battery fully down. 
I installed Easy Battery Saver running on intelligent mode.

GPS I have corrected with the App Faster Fix from the market.

So until now, no problems except the bad wifi signal....


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 6, 2012)

GT35pro said:


> This version is a fake 4.1.1. It is a customized version of 4.0 ice cream sandwich. To check, go to settings, android version and touch that many times quickly. The ice cream sandwich robot icon appears. In Jellybean, colourful beans will appear when you do that.

Click to collapse



YES! it is... The ice cream sandwich robot icon appears..

But the problem isn't the real version.. Is too many problem on this ROM..
There is other ROM to try?

Bye!


----------



## DarkwingHB (Sep 6, 2012)

I think the only Thing is, that your Mobile has a Damage!

My tinji9300 has Firmware from 5. July, is rooted and is workig perfectly!


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 6, 2012)

hcotuk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a GPS problem with my Tinji i9300. I tried both original and taiwan101 boot&system. In GPS Test app, i can see 10-12 satellites in view, but none of them is in use. All the satellites are in gray color in GPS test. I think it is a GPS lock problem. None of the roms solved the problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same problem.. Modified the gps.conf no sat in view and no in use....
HELP!


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 6, 2012)

v3rcingetorige said:


> Same problem.. Modified the gps.conf no sat in view and no in use....
> HELP!

Click to collapse



go to post 195-6-7-8 and read it

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------

hi
anyone knows which is the file that control the led blinkhing when the battery arrives at 15%?
we must find a way to turn it off because its annoying to see that red led flashing while the battery can resist at least 6-8 hours under the 15%
atleast until someone fix the problem with the battery meter!!

thank you!


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 6, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> go to post 195-6-7-8 and read it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry my friend, you can pass me the cinese apk and odex file battery?
I removed these 2 files with root explore and hours when the battery is low the phone looks crazy, you have sound when the battery is low?
thanks :silly:


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 6, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> sorry my friend, you can pass me the cinese apk and odex file battery?
> I removed these 2 files with root explore and hours when the battery is low the phone looks crazy, you have sound when the battery is low?
> thanks :silly:

Click to collapse



i hane only the 101 taiwan rom...if u can tell me the name of the files so i can send to u
but i have not the original files
my phone is not going crazy when the battery goes down...and i dont use this application for the battery
r u sure that u have not delete something else?maybe u must try a hard reset


----------



## alexlatino (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi
i need help
i have modified the vold.fstab files
according to your guida and the telephone doesn't read the mmc now
i have tried to restore the original but not working please help


----------



## humpty_dumpty_empty (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi,

Use BSNL or MTNL cards .. used prepaid one..


----------



## idoasis (Sep 6, 2012)

Guys, to root a phone there is a easier way- superoneclick.
http://www.multiupload.nl/9AJDSU1Q11

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------




jimmykar said:


> go to post 195-6-7-8 and read it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In order to make changes in system apk you must deodex the ROM!
I have seen the original is deodex, the taiwan 101 is not odex not deodex!


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 6, 2012)

idoasis said:


> Guys, to root a phone there is a easier way- superoneclick.
> http://www.multiupload.nl/9AJDSU1Q11
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



are u sure that the file that control the led is in system/app?
if its in another pplace,maybe with a text editor ,we can change the value of this 15% to a smaller number


----------



## alexlatino (Sep 6, 2012)

alexlatino said:


> Hi
> i need help
> i have modified the vold.fstab files
> according to your guida and the telephone doesn't read the mmc now
> i have tried to restore the original but not working please help

Click to collapse



quote


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 6, 2012)

alexlatino said:


> Hi
> i need help
> i have modified the vold.fstab files
> according to your guida and the telephone doesn't read the mmc now
> i have tried to restore the original but not working please help

Click to collapse



 tried the file vold.fstab and had no problems, but the memory from 2 gb
I can not use! so I!! put the original file vold.fstab !!
you hane original rom ?


----------



## flavien317 (Sep 6, 2012)

anybody have custum rom for make fastest this i9300 clone ?


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 6, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> i hane only the 101 taiwan rom...if u can tell me the name of the files so i can send to u
> but i have not the original files
> my phone is not going crazy when the battery goes down...and i dont use this application for the battery
> r u sure that u have not delete something else?maybe u must try a hard reset

Click to collapse



I do not know, I think I took the exact files!
I found the name of the application! is called batterydoctor! I try to install
and wait until the battery is discharged
sorry for my english


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## flavien317 (Sep 6, 2012)

alexlatino said:


> Hi
> i need help
> i have modified the vold.fstab files
> according to your guida and the telephone doesn't read the mmc now
> i have tried to restore the original but not working please help

Click to collapse



i have the same probleme, but when i have make original, work. sur is original ?


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 6, 2012)

I put the original and is back to normal


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 6, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> I do not know, I think I took the exact files!
> I found the name of the application! is called batterydoctor! I try to install
> and wait until the battery is discharged
> sorry for my english

Click to collapse



ok..wait to discharge the battery and then if you stil have the same problem try reflash the rom...some times its the only solution
....u can try to put the second battery to see if the problem is the battery or something in rom


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 6, 2012)

but you work on the flash player ??  on my phone does not work


----------



## flavien317 (Sep 6, 2012)

my browser of phone don't work, so i uninstall adobe and i can't instal so i don't know if work on my phone. i need rom beacuse this phone is big ****


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 6, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> ok..wait to discharge the battery and then if you stil have the same problem try reflash the rom...some times its the only solution
> ....u can try to put the second battery to see if the problem is the battery or something in rom

Click to collapse



ok thanks, I feel when the battery is low! I have not tried the second battery

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------




flavien317 said:


> my browser of phone don't work, so i uninstall adobe and i can't instal so i don't know if work on my phone. i need rom beacuse this phone is big ****

Click to collapse



I removed the original browser and I put the stock browser samsung i9300 
work well :laugh:


----------



## flavien317 (Sep 6, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> ok thanks, I feel when the battery is low! I have not tried the second battery
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stock browser ?
have link ?


----------



## idoasis (Sep 6, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> are u sure that the file that control the led is in system/app?
> if its in another pplace,maybe with a text editor ,we can change the value of this 15% to a smaller number

Click to collapse



I dont know.


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 6, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> Stock browser ?
> have link ?

Click to collapse



yes this is my link : http://www.4shared.com/rar/epPoJsMn/Browser.html


----------



## flavien317 (Sep 6, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> yes this is my link : http://www.4shared.com/rar/epPoJsMn/Browser.html

Click to collapse



thx, but in my phone i have many popup with "[Tap log] please input tag" how can i remouve it ?


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 6, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> thx, but in my phone i have many popup with "[Tap log] please input tag" how can i remouve it ?

Click to collapse



download from the PC and then install


----------



## flavien317 (Sep 6, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> download from the PC and then install

Click to collapse



yes im not noob. but when i play, i surf or listen music i have this pop up, how i can remove it ?

Have custom rom and original please ?


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 6, 2012)

I do not understand what you mean


----------



## flavien317 (Sep 6, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> yes im not noob. but when i play, i surf or listen music i have this pop up, how i can remove it ?
> 
> Have custom rom and original please ?

Click to collapse





pinotuning said:


> I do not understand what you mean

Click to collapse



i want instal custom rom on this phone, so have this custome rom and original if don't work ?


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 6, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> i want instal custom rom on this phone, so have this custome rom and original if don't work ?

Click to collapse



you want to install custom rom? I have original rom on my phone
I only put recovery custom and root-boot.img


----------



## flavien317 (Sep 6, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> you want to install custom rom? I have original rom on my phone
> I only put recovery custom and root-boot.img

Click to collapse



can you send me your original rom please ? i go to bed


----------



## alexlatino (Sep 6, 2012)

alexlatino said:


> Hi
> i need help
> i have modified the vold.fstab files
> according to your guida and the telephone doesn't read the mmc now
> i have tried to restore the original but not working please help

Click to collapse



I have room original tinjii s3 i9300 with root of your procedure (post 7) I have saved lines original vold.fstab in mnt/sd2 and I have modified with root explorer and tex editor (post 36) the lines etc/vold.fstab 
Is it now system/etc/vold.fstab my telephone it doesn't recognize sd card as I make restoration if I cannot copy the lines in mnt/sd2? And if I don't have sd card as I install cmw? To install taywan 101?


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 6, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> can you send me your original rom please ? i go to bed

Click to collapse



I do not have backup original rom!
I put a link to the original rom in post 205
this is the link: http://www.4shared.com/rar/IAkoq9Z5/...7v0101b05.html

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------




alexlatino said:


> I have room original tinjii s3 i9300 with root of your procedure (post 7) I have saved lines original vold.fstab in mnt/sd2 and I have modified with root explorer and tex editor (post 36) the lines etc/vold.fstab
> Is it now system/etc/vold.fstab my telephone it doesn't recognize sd card as I make restoration if I cannot copy the lines in mnt/sd2? And if I don't have sd card as I install cmw? To install taywan 101?

Click to collapse



you have root explorer on your phone?
if you have enter into root explorer click "install R / W" at the top right and restore the original file vold.fstab


----------



## alexlatino (Sep 6, 2012)

sd card result empty and root explorer say the sd card is not currently mounted


----------



## rikky_c_a (Sep 7, 2012)

*A Dummeis Hardware Mod to Incerase Tinji i9300 GPS Signal Reception*

I found a way to increase the poor GPS reception on my Tinji i9300, the original GPS antenna seems to be to small to receive adequate signal, so what I did is add a thin wire to the antenna that exits outside the phone's casing:

Steps:
1. open the back cover
2. take a thin but stiff wire about 10 cm (mines I got form a broken PC hard disk data cable), make a small hook on one side..
3. hook the wire to the GPS antenna
4. fixate it by tape or under the original antenna tape
5. exit the wire out of the phone
6. close the back cover

Where is the GPS antenna:
if you're looking at the back side of the phone, the GPS antenna is on the right side, near the flash led, the left one is WIFI i think and the bottom is the gsm antenna..CMIIW

Where to hook the wire:
there is a rectangular hole in the right side of the phone, in the hole you can see 2 antenna connectors...hook the top antenna connector, (I tried hooking both but no signal increase detected)

maybe this trick also can be used to increase other WIFI and GSM reception (not tested yet)

Now I can easily fix to satellites even indoors and almost never loose GPS signal on the road. I used GPS test app to compare the results..find it on play store, its free

Hope this works with others.

here are photos:


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## singsingwong2 (Sep 7, 2012)

Does any one know the "real" model of tinji 9300 battery?


----------



## alexlatino (Sep 7, 2012)

Please help me pos:t; 318 and 319


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 7, 2012)

then you say that the gps works poor because the antenna? also wifi works poor , gsm works well I have no problems!
I would think if there is a new rom these problems remain so is the ardware the phone is not good


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 7, 2012)

alexlatino said:


> Please help me pos:t; 318 and 319

Click to collapse



this is my file vold.fstab original, try this


----------



## alexlatino (Sep 7, 2012)

The problem is how i can paste the file in etc/ end in system/etc if i can't paste it in sd card because the sd resoult dont mount

---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------

I have the copy of the original fle in to sd but i don't paste it because the cell don' read the sd card


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 7, 2012)

alexlatino said:


> The problem is how i can paste the file in etc/ end in system/etc if i can't paste it in sd card because the sd resoult dont mount
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------
> 
> I have the copy of the original fle in to sd but i don't paste it because the cell don' read the sd card

Click to collapse



copy them in internal memory..
or try another sdcard...
if not work at all....reflash your phone....its easy...read the forum


----------



## alexlatino (Sep 7, 2012)

When i copi it in internal memory?
Please help me for reflash procedure: 'm noob
Sorry for my english
Thank you


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 7, 2012)

alexlatino said:


> When i copi it in internal memory?
> Please help me for reflash procedure: 'm noob
> Sorry for my english
> Thank you

Click to collapse



conect your phone with the pc...usb cable
then from pc copy the files in the internal memory...
then from the internal memory with root explorer copy them to the system/etc


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 7, 2012)

rikky_c_a said:


> I found a way to increase the poor GPS reception on my Tinji i9300, the original GPS antenna seems to be to small to receive adequate signal, so what I did is add a thin wire to the antenna that exits outside the phone's casing:
> 
> Steps:
> 1. open the back cover
> ...

Click to collapse



Very GOOD! I think to an inductive antenna... sticked to the bottom cover.. ASAP i try with a wire (and ADHESIVE TAPE)
Bye!


----------



## musicworld (Sep 7, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> ok...begin with the easy part...for root  http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...1834811&page=2   post 14 +15
> do this first...and then we procced!

Click to collapse



hi i have completed this steps but i am unable to flash with custom recovery i have install rom manager, fastboot can someone post a detailed description of how to do it. my original rom camera says cant connect to camera. i want to solve it so want to update to custom rom. if someone knows how to fix the camera please post it. i am new to android before had iphone so not sure.


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 7, 2012)

*GPS, Sat, NMEA and hooked antennas*



v3rcingetorige said:


> Very GOOD! I think to an inductive antenna... sticked to the bottom cover.. ASAP i try with a wire (and ADHESIVE TAPE)
> Bye!

Click to collapse



I have make some tests..

My phone, with or without "Hooked" antenna don't change sat signal (without is best..)
Whit z-device i take a look at NMEA code... i think that NMEA code is not properly decoded by nav/gpt test software...
I think....

Bye!


----------



## alexlatino (Sep 7, 2012)

hi i resolved vith the file posted to pinotuning (post 324) and android commander witc pc thank you To everybody 
Thanks thousand now sd work correctly
you have saved my phone


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 7, 2012)

rikky_c_a said:


> I found a way to increase the poor GPS reception on my Tinji i9300, the original GPS antenna seems to be to small to receive adequate signal, so what I did is add a thin wire to the antenna that exits outside the phone's casing:
> 
> Steps:
> 1. open the back cover
> ...

Click to collapse



hello, I put the wire, the signal is increased very slightly, 
before taking 1 satellite, but now 2 ! how come it takes only two satellites?
I did other tests, you're right the wifi antenna is on the left, I put the wire touching both contacts wifi increases
but you have to put the wire just below the contact


----------



## rikky_c_a (Sep 8, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> hello, I put the wire, the signal is increased very slightly,
> before taking 1 satellite, but now 2 ! how come it takes only two satellites?
> I did other tests, you're right the wifi antenna is on the left, I put the wire touching both contacts wifi increases
> but you have to put the wire just below the contact

Click to collapse



yes, right. you have to put the wire below the contact...I tried it on the wifi antenna ..and also the reception is better..


----------



## DarkwingHB (Sep 8, 2012)

Anyone know what Device Drivers the Phone uses ??
I mean the Driver we can set in SP_MDT. Because my tinji9300 can not Autofocus anymore. Yesterday i try tho make some Snapshots, but the Cam doesn´t autofocus.
Some Days before, the Cam works well, as it should.

I already flashed the new STOCK (it was on the Phone before also), but no Change...

But this Autofocus is only Software based, right?? There could´nt be a Hardware defect!??!

Now i like to try to flash with SP_MDT and set the Correct Drivers for Display an Cam. 
btw: If i turn to Front Camera, the Front is sharp!


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 8, 2012)

*hello*

hi guys..
any new custom rom?....someone must do something about our phone
i  tried to fix the battery meter but i didnt...no luck:silly:


----------



## beetlejuice303 (Sep 8, 2012)

what comes on top with the wlan problem is the screen flickering. 
anybody else having these problems with the flickering screen?


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 8, 2012)

beetlejuice303 said:


> what comes on top with the wlan problem is the screen flickering.
> anybody else having these problems with the flickering screen?

Click to collapse



that happens when you have the brightness to automatic and the battery is low...
if u try to put in no automatic mode,the flickering is stop....at least at mine
all this problems are from the rom...and i think even the wifi...its the meter and not the hardware


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 8, 2012)

I think that this phone has big problems ardware ! :crying:
if it will release a new rom, these problems will remain forever!
I send the phone to the vendor and model change
what do you think?

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------




beetlejuice303 said:


> what comes on top with the wlan problem is the screen flickering.
> anybody else having these problems with the flickering screen?

Click to collapse



my screen flickers with brightness' low,  gps poor, wifi poor
when I install apk sometimes disappear from the desktop of the phone, and the battery runs out easily then the phone goes crazy


----------



## g227vam (Sep 8, 2012)

hi all ,

I also just received the tinji i9300.....

and ALL WE HAVE SAME PROBLEMS......

- very poor gps signal
- weak wireless
- bugged battery counter
- sometimes screen flickering

all we need to have a very well cooked rom ..... maybe johnny from taiwan taiwan101  is working on that !!
or a new stock rom need to be produced from manufacture....

do someone now if actualtaiwan rom solve some of this issue? and where I can download it?

G


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 8, 2012)

g227vam said:


> hi all ,
> 
> I also just received the tinji i9300.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i have download the new original rom that gave me my seller
this rom is the kernel of August 29 ! but the wifi remained poor and even gps
the battery problem is remained 
has not changed anything for this phone! I think that this phone has
big problems ardware


----------



## DarkwingHB (Sep 8, 2012)

Can You give us a Link to that File ??


----------



## Max202k (Sep 8, 2012)

*No Service / No networks detected.*

Hello, I have a problem, buy my Tinji I9300 a week ago, and I read every post, and like ckethan, insert two different operators sim's and none of them work, I said No Service.

Originally had the rom August 20, now has the August 13.

The cell already has "Taiwan101-tinji-recovery" and "Taiwan101_TinJi-i9300_ICS_V.02-2".

Now replace the MP0B_001 file generated with "MT6516 IMEI Wiederherstellen", "imei_mtk6515" and "IMEI_windows", just need to try "ZOPO_IMEI1.3.1.apk" and "zopoimei_zopomobileshop.apk" but do not understand why they are in another language.

 I tried the sim's work on 850 and 1900 Mhz.

 When I insert the sim, the phone detects if a magnifying glass appears in the icon of the signal, but ends up saying No Service.

 When I search for networks, sends me an error, just happens to me when I choose to select automatically.

 I read that you should be an EFS folder, which contains information from the IMEI, but can not find it, even before flashing.

 I've tried deleting the file MP0B_001, and when I restart the phone, this is rebuilt with the same IMEI factory.

 The IMEI are the same as are the rear of the cell.

 Already tried with another IMEI using "IMEI_windows", and if recognized, however still the same problem of No Service.

 I need your help, and not to do

 I add some screenshots for reference.


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 8, 2012)

Max202k said:


> Hello, I have a problem, buy my Tinji I9300 a week ago, and I read every post, and like ckethan, insert two different operators sim's and none of them work, I said No Service.
> 
> Originally had the rom August 20, now has the August 13.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



of this model with mtk processor EFS folder does not exist!
you make confusion with other phones like Samsung and other manufacturers


----------



## Max202k (Sep 8, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> of this model with mtk processor EFS folder does not exist!
> you make confusion with other phones like Samsung and other manufacturers

Click to collapse



Ok, then saves the IMEI somewhere because MP0B_001 deleting file and restart the phone, this is generated again with the same IMEI.


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 8, 2012)

This is because the system automatically creates a backup of the file and regenerated when restart the phone


----------



## ckethan (Sep 8, 2012)

@Max202k

hey for the IMEI dont use the same phones IMEI try some different IMEI ... you can easily donwload IMEI Generator tool from online and use...you need root explorer to see that files from "/"


----------



## Max202k (Sep 8, 2012)

ckethan said:


> @Max202k
> 
> hey for the IMEI dont use the same phones IMEI try some different IMEI ... you can easily donwload IMEI Generator tool from online and use...you need root explorer to see that files from "/"

Click to collapse



I have found an application called Universal IMEI Generator v2, however already tried several times with other IMEI and still does not work: No Service

Any other ideas?


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 9, 2012)

*gps and wifi fix!!!very simple*

first of all look the pics....
all that u need is aluminuim(that they use our mothers in the kitchen)
open the phone like in the pic...
in your left (speaker position) is the wifi
in your right(flash position is gps)
lets start from wifi...first of all download from the market wififofum...is free.open it..dont enable gps if its ask for it...
go to wifi....u see your network and the signal bars...press menu bottom and ask to show RSSI....
go to config and put scanning frequence to 0 sec
go back to wifi
now u see the number that is change rapidly...smallest the number indicate better signal.
(if you have another phone u can do the same so u can use it side to side with our phone for see the diference)
go to a place in your house that the signal is week...or there is no signal.
take a piece of alluminium like mine in the pics and with your finger,press it and hold it to the speaker....
check the number of the signal from the wififofum....u must see a change...i show at least 10db
be careful...the foil of aluminium must not touch the metal of memory card that is near in this area...
must touch the speaker...but not another metal....

now for gps do exactly the same thing....
u must cover with the foil of aluminim the conectors from gps antena...but not touch them..and especialy with the gps foil u must not touch neither the external of the phone....if the foil touch anything...gps does not lock at all....

i dont use more aluminium because it block the gsm signal....just try to cover the button of the phone and u see your gsm signal to disapeare...

it cost nothing to try....u can not damage your phone...maybe u lost a bit of time...

let me know!!


and dont woory about the speaker that u cover....in out device the sound comes from the button of the phone....check it


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 9, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> first of all look the pics....
> all that u need is aluminuim(that they use our mothers in the kitchen)
> open the phone like in the pic...
> in your left (speaker position) is the wifi
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi dear friend !!  I have done this job a few days past
I tried using aluminum cooking but poor results


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 9, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> Hi dear friend !!  I have done this job a few days past
> I tried using aluminum cooking but poor results

Click to collapse



r u sure?i notice a big diference
u must be sure that the aluminum DOES NOT touch nothing...but only the plastic


----------



## ckethan (Sep 9, 2012)

@all
Hello everyone use this tool to backup any MTK based phone ROMS...now no need to beg sellers for the rom or other phone owners lol !!...

http://narod.ru/disk/60481546001.d2c9acfdb92b294cb9643bed52d81d0e/MTKdroidTools_v226.exe

i used this tool...it works GREAT!!


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 9, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> r u sure?i notice a big diference
> u must be sure that the aluminum DOES NOT touch nothing...but only the plastic

Click to collapse



ok works now in my room I have 2 notches with 70 dB signal!
before I had zero signal :crying
:2 days ago I put a  aluminum for even cooking and a wire but ever with little signal !
now have removed the wire and put aluminum with adhesive 2 sides
work very well


----------



## thejase (Sep 9, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
> But i want root this for make many task
> So how can make this root please ?
> thanks

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 9, 2012)

ckethan said:


> @all
> Hello everyone use this tool to backup any MTK based phone ROMS...now no need to beg sellers for the rom or other phone owners lol !!...
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/60481546001.d2c9acfdb92b294cb9643bed52d81d0e/MTKdroidTools_v226.exe
> ...

Click to collapse



this is virus trojan for nod 32


----------



## vasanthurking (Sep 9, 2012)

Max202k said:


> I have found an application called Universal IMEI Generator v2, however already tried several times with other IMEI and still does not work: No Service
> 
> Any other ideas?

Click to collapse



verify the imei using this site and then use it. http://imei-number.com/imei-validation-check/

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------




ckethan said:


> @all
> Hello everyone use this tool to backup any MTK based phone ROMS...now no need to beg sellers for the rom or other phone owners lol !!...
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/60481546001.d2c9acfdb92b294cb9643bed52d81d0e/MTKdroidTools_v226.exe
> ...

Click to collapse



 Thank you Kethan I solved the network problem. :highfive:


----------



## garyo (Sep 9, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> first of all look the pics....
> all that u need is aluminuim(that they use our mothers in the kitchen)
> open the phone like in the pic...
> in your left (speaker position) is the wifi
> ...

Click to collapse



This is a great idea and definitely works!  

I modified it by using a strip of aluminum foil.  Insert one end of it into the slot to contact the Wi-fi antenna.  Then just feed it along the top as in my pic.  This way the phone still looks normal after replacing the back cover.

Before doing this the Wi-fi reception was weak and it would drop the signal when at the other end of the house.  It now receives a very strong signal all over the house.  Even picks up the signal from the neighbors house 200m away!


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 9, 2012)

*VERY GOOD!*



jimmykar said:


> first of all look the pics....
> all that u need is aluminuim(that they use our mothers in the kitchen)
> open the phone like in the pic...
> in your left (speaker position) is the wifi
> ...

Click to collapse



WiFi: was -75 dB, now -45dB !! (my huawei sonic, a very good phone, -55dB same distance from access point..)
GPS: indoor now view sat. Little bit good!
type of tape.. See pic..


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 9, 2012)

v3rcingetorige said:


> WiFi: was -75 dB, now -45dB !! (mi huawei sonic, a very good phone, -55dB same distance from access point..)
> GPS: indoor now view sat. Little bit good!
> type of tape.. See pic..

Click to collapse



yeah...this is good.
i try tomorow to see if i can find this kind of tape
because like this u can open easily the phone and the aluminum does not movE

for better gps signal have u try to put the tape over the gps antena?...to cover the hole?
let me know!!

good try!!!!

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------




ckethan said:


> @all
> Hello everyone use this tool to backup any MTK based phone ROMS...now no need to beg sellers for the rom or other phone owners lol !!...
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/60481546001.d2c9acfdb92b294cb9643bed52d81d0e/MTKdroidTools_v226.exe
> ...

Click to collapse



hello my friend...
is possible to upload the file in some place and make a simple guide?

thank you very much!!!!!!!!!!!:good:


----------



## DarkwingHB (Sep 9, 2012)

You mean MTKdroidTools.exe ??
It is already uploaded on narod.ru,didn´t understand what you mean??
And i think its self-explaining.


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 9, 2012)

DarkwingHB said:


> You mean MTKdroidTools.exe ??
> It is already uploaded on narod.ru,didn´t understand what you mean??
> And i think its self-explaining.

Click to collapse



ok...i did it
but we need a guide
can you help??
and pls if you can make it a little bit detailed...:silly:


----------



## arnaudboub (Sep 9, 2012)

Il can't dl it. 

Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DarkwingHB (Sep 9, 2012)

Enter Captcha, klick green Button.
In the Orange Area there is a Glas with a InternetExplorer on its Top. There is a Checkbox with a Flag. Remove the Flag and klick the upper Link.
Download starts automaticly.
SIMPLE !


----------



## wakwaw (Sep 9, 2012)

ckethan said:


> @all
> Hello everyone use this tool to backup any MTK based phone ROMS...now no need to beg sellers for the rom or other phone owners lol !!...
> 
> h**p://narod.ru/disk/60481546001.d2c9acfdb92b294cb9643bed52d81d0e/MTKdroidTools_v226.exe
> ...

Click to collapse





jimmykar said:


> hello my friend...
> is possible to upload the file in some place and make a simple guide?
> 
> thank you very much!!!!!!!!!!!:good:

Click to collapse



I'll second this.. a simple guide will very helpful


----------



## arnaudboub (Sep 9, 2012)

DarkwingHB said:


> Enter Captcha, klick green Button.
> In the Orange Area there is a Glas with a InternetExplorer on its Top. There is a Checkbox with a Flag. Remove the Flag and klick the upper Link.
> Download starts automaticly.
> SIMPLE !

Click to collapse



Right. 

Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## idoasis (Sep 9, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> i know that some russian friends read this forum,like us read their....but because i dont understand russian its most easy write here in english
> well....for the guy that looking for the code to enter in enginner menu and increase the volume of the speaker this is the code
> *#*#1478963#*#*....have fun.i just did
> if you want help....goes to audio...normal mode...in second line select sph...in third line select level 6...and input value 158..press set...done
> ...

Click to collapse




Where can I find the engineer menu?
I have only developer options.

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------




jimmykar said:


> ok...i did it
> but we need a guide
> can you help??
> and pls if you can make it a little bit detailed...:silly:

Click to collapse




Here is another link, I think for an older version,
http://narod.ru/disk/56269689001.4b54afcea227264f6c47a16db5fe9302/MTKdroidTools_v211.exe.html


----------



## g227vam (Sep 10, 2012)

hi all ,

think that the wifi and gps signal are definitively solved with stripes of aluminium...!!!

now have someone the solution for the battery % counter ?

have someone a link for new stock or custom rom?

G


----------



## bobo31 (Sep 10, 2012)

*help*



flavien317 said:


> i make all of step but, i change the n9770root.zip by the boot of your boot.img ? how can i save my boot img of the no root phone ?
> thanks

Click to collapse



Hi i havthe new i9877 Android 4.0.4 3G Smartphone with 6.0 inch WVGA Screen Dual SIM MTK6577 Dual Core 1GHz 8MP Camera GPS WiFi (Black). do anyone have any clue how to root this thing yet?? iv rooted few other phones but this little diff. thank you:rolleyes


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 10, 2012)

idoasis said:


> Where can I find the engineer menu?
> I have only developer options.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



my friend if you digit this code that i write the phone must enter to engineer menu
if it does not,something goes wrong with your device
let me know

---------- Post added at 07:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 AM ----------




g227vam said:


> hi all ,
> 
> think that the wifi and gps signal are definitively solved with stripes of aluminium...!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no new rom yet.
all of us here we wait for this...or for somebody that can fix this problem with the battery counter and the screnn flick in automatic brihtness


----------



## idoasis (Sep 10, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> my friend if you digit this code that i write the phone must enter to engineer menu
> if it does not,something goes wrong with your device
> let me know
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But where do I enter the engineer mode?
Is it automaticlly after I enter the code?
After I enter it, nothing appends.


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 10, 2012)

idoasis said:


> But where do I enter the engineer mode?
> Is it automaticlly after I enter the code?
> After I enter it, nothing appends.

Click to collapse



its automaticlly after u enter the code

r u sure that u have this device?tinji


----------



## ckethan (Sep 10, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> ok...i did it
> but we need a guide
> can you help??
> and pls if you can make it a little bit detailed...:silly:

Click to collapse




here is the DETAILED guide ! lol...


Connect your phone with usb debugging check to you pc....open the tool...and click BACKUP !...it will create scatter file etc... that is it...OVER !!!

---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------




jimmykar said:


> its automaticlly after u enter the code
> 
> r u sure that u have this device?tinji

Click to collapse



that STUPID code also dint help me...so just use mobileuncle apk to go ENGINEER MENU!


----------



## g227vam (Sep 10, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> my friend if you digit this code that i write the phone must enter to engineer menu
> if it does not,something goes wrong with your device
> let me know
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok jimmikar ,

please keep in touch..... do you think that the new rom will solve also gps poor signal problems , the aluminium stripe is a goog idea but hope not for forever!
G


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 10, 2012)

g227vam said:


> ok jimmikar ,
> 
> please keep in touch..... do you think that the new rom will solve also gps poor signal problems , the aluminium stripe is a goog idea but hope not for forever!
> G

Click to collapse



i think that gps and wifi is a question of hardware...antena problem...u can improve gps if u edit the gps.conf file.....if u look the forum from the begging i have a post for it
for wifi u must open the phone and add some wire in wifi antena....but i dont want to risk yet  aluminium is ok
the new rom atleast must solve battery problem..and screen flicking...realease a little ram...and if is possible(they did it in other chinese phones)
increase the app store,from 503mb to 1,5-2gb

but i am not a developer...i dont know how to cook rom :silly:


----------



## g227vam (Sep 10, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> i think that gps and wifi is a question of hardware...antena problem...u can improve gps if u edit the gps.conf file.....if u look the forum from the begging i have a post for it
> for wifi u must open the phone and add some wire in wifi antena....but i dont want to risk yet  aluminium is ok
> the new rom atleast must solve battery problem..and screen flicking...realease a little ram...and if is possible(they did it in other chinese phones)
> increase the app store,from 503mb to 1,5-2gb
> ...

Click to collapse



I am wondering why the manufacturer is no doin nosthing!!!
G


----------



## DarkwingHB (Sep 10, 2012)

Just enter: *#*#1478963#*#* and you are in Engineer Menu.


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 10, 2012)

ckethan said:


> here is the DETAILED guide ! lol...
> 
> 
> Connect your phone with usb debugging check to you pc....open the tool...and click BACKUP !...it will create scatter file etc... that is it...OVER !!!
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Max202k (Sep 10, 2012)

vasanthurking said:


> verify the imei using this site and then use it. imei- number_com/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried some and are valid IMEI's, any other ideas?

When I enter the phone menu *#*#4636#*#* in the "Phone information", the radio appears off and I can not turn on. anyone have any idea as to force turn on the radio, I think this is the problem.


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 10, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> i think that gps and wifi is a question of hardware...antena problem...u can improve gps if u edit the gps.conf file.....if u look the forum from the begging i have a post for it
> for wifi u must open the phone and add some wire in wifi antena....but i dont want to risk yet  aluminium is ok
> the new rom atleast must solve battery problem..and screen flicking...realease a little ram...and if is possible(they did it in other chinese phones)
> increase the app store,from 503mb to 1,5-2gb
> ...

Click to collapse



my friend I opened the phone and put the wire antenna wifi
but this thread works well with phone open, but just reassemble the wifi works bad! instead with only aluminum wireless works best


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 10, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> my friend I opened the phone and put the wire antenna wifi
> but this thread works well with phone open, but just reassemble the wifi works bad! instead with only aluminum wireless works best

Click to collapse



maybe the wire that u put is not the right one?
i am not an electronic but i know that the antennas use a spesific type of wire...
but at least the aluminium do the job good

i wan to ask u another thing
have u ever tryied to modificate the some file from system/usr/keylayout.....for make the central button to power the phone?
because only the power button can do it and it is not commod always?

thank you!!


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## ckethan (Sep 10, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> ckethan said:
> 
> 
> > here is the DETAILED guide ! lol...
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 10, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> maybe the wire that u put is not the right one?
> i am not an electronic but i know that the antennas use a spesific type of wire...
> but at least the aluminium do the job good
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




    Open root explorer  and go into path: /system/user/keylayout    ( you make a backup of the file mtk-kpd.kl )
    Push on "button" "install R/W"
    Click and hold click on the file mtk-kpd.kl and choose “open with” command
    Choose “text editor”
    A window opens
    You must be go into code 172 line that is HOME default command and to change
     text “HOME” into “POWER” and insert “WAKE_DROPPED” string  : 
    Save  changes (Root explorer automatically saves a backup copy )
    Now change file permission: flag all voices  slot into “amministrator”, “group” and “others” and push “OK”
    Reboot the smartphone
    Now HOME key is same POWER key function
   :good:


----------



## ckethan (Sep 10, 2012)

@pino how about long press home key .. multitasking? 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idoasis (Sep 10, 2012)

ckethan said:


> here is the DETAILED guide ! lol...
> 
> 
> Connect your phone with usb debugging check to you pc....open the tool...and click BACKUP !...it will create scatter file etc... that is it...OVER !!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! work great!


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 10, 2012)

pinotuning said:


> Open root explorer  and go into path: /system/user/keylayout    ( you make a backup of the file mtk-kpd.kl )
> Push on "button" "install R/W"
> Click and hold click on the file mtk-kpd.kl and choose “open with” command
> Choose “text editor”
> ...

Click to collapse



pino thanks a lot about your answer
i want to ask u something more complicate if it can be done!
home key is tha same now as power...and when i press it to return to home menu,the phone is turning off
i want to ask you if you can find a command that the home key can turn on the phone when the screen is black, BUT,when the screen is on,to have the properties of the normal menu key!!

thanks a lot again!!

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------




ckethan said:


> jimmykar said:
> 
> 
> > ckethan said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 10, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> pino thanks a lot about your answer
> i want to ask u something more complicate if it can be done!
> home key is tha same now as power...and when i press it to return to home menu,the phone is turning off
> i want to ask you if you can find a command that the home key can turn on the phone when the screen is black, BUT,when the screen is on,to have the properties of the normal menu key!!
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Rayyden (Sep 10, 2012)

Can anyone help me plz. My phone is dead after flashing a rom(and i don't remember which one). The phone doesn't turn on and can't enter to recovery mode whith power on and volume up.
I have tried many times to flash stock rom or also taiwan tinji recovery but nothing happens. when i insert usb cable nothing happens, even no charging light on... Pc doesnt recognize anymore the phone,with or without battery...:crying:


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 10, 2012)

Rayyden said:


> Can anyone help me plz. My phone is dead after flashing a rom(and i don't remember which one). The phone doesn't turn on and can't enter to recovery mode whith power on and volume up.
> I have tried many times to flash stock rom or also taiwan tinji recovery but nothing happens. when i insert usb cable nothing happens, even no charging light on... Pc doesnt recognize anymore the phone,with or without battery...:crying:

Click to collapse



check the drivers my friend....
if u can not connect the phone with the sp flash tool i cant help u.
is the only way that i know for flash rom with out the recovery

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




pinotuning said:


> jimmykar said:
> 
> 
> > pino thanks a lot about your answer
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Max202k (Sep 11, 2012)

*No Signal/ Network Error*



ckethan said:


> Original ROM!!
> 
> system.img (294.58M, 2012年09月12日 12:29 到期)
> 进入下载页面：
> ...

Click to collapse



Could re-upload the file system.img as the link does not work. I will try to restore the phone, but I think the problem (no service) is the baseband.

Anyone know if the baseband MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V5.2012/07/12.19.45 works in Mexico (America)


----------



## ckethan (Sep 11, 2012)

Max202k said:


> Could re-upload the file system.img as the link does not work. I will try to restore the phone, but I think the problem (no service) is the baseband.
> 
> Anyone know if the baseband MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V5.2012/07/12.19.45 works in Mexico (America)

Click to collapse



Hi friend thanks I solved by just changing imei it works now .. its quadband will work all over the world! 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 AM ----------




idoasis said:


> Thanks! work great!

Click to collapse



What works great? 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## singsingwong2 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Does it hurt?*

I cover the whole upper area of the phone. The WiFi increase significantly and GPS is also better. But my concern is....will the radiation to my brain be also increased significantly? 



jimmykar said:


> first of all look the pics....
> all that u need is aluminuim(that they use our mothers in the kitchen)
> open the phone like in the pic...
> in your left (speaker position) is the wifi
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 11, 2012)

singsingwong2 said:


> I cover the whole upper area of the phone. The WiFi increase significantly and GPS is also better. But my concern is....will the radiation to my brain be also increased significantly?

Click to collapse



well my friend...think this:if u had a phone with better wifi and gps reception,the radiation in your brain it would be increased?

personaly i dont see a problem...i am a Dr of radiologist,and i pass the day near to X-ray computed tomography...that is radiation


----------



## ckethan (Sep 11, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> well my friend...think this:if u had a phone with better wifi and gps reception,the radiation in your brain it would be increased?
> 
> personaly i dont see a problem...i am a Dr of radiologist,and i pass the day near to X-ray computed tomography...that is radiation

Click to collapse



Oh my god .. we have a doctor here wow! 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## singsingwong2 (Sep 11, 2012)

I just not sure if aluminium will reflect phone radiation or absorb it. If it will reflect it, the radiation go out from the back will reflect to my brain......nevermind, correct me if my concept is wrong.



jimmykar said:


> well my friend...think this:if u had a phone with better wifi and gps reception,the radiation in your brain it would be increased?
> 
> personaly i dont see a problem...i am a Dr of radiologist,and i pass the day near to X-ray computed tomography...that is radiation

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 03:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------

No one knows?

I just tear off the paper on the battery and find some words inside:

455658A-1700mAH.

I don't care it is fake battery and has less capacity. I just want to see if there is better replacement. I have tried to measure the current of the battery while charging and find that it is extremely unstable. So, I want to get a replacement to see if the weird battery level and the LCD flickering is caused by that. 



singsingwong2 said:


> Does any one know the "real" model of tinji 9300 battery?

Click to collapse


----------



## ShTrAuS (Sep 11, 2012)

who ever tried to use a compass? I have it not work ... device has ami306 magnetic sensor, but the data is not read from it.


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 11, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Oh my god .. we have a doctor here wow!
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



why my friend?is it weidr?:laugh:


----------



## ckethan (Sep 11, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> why my friend?is it weidr?:laugh:

Click to collapse



No I feel proud for you being techy as well a doctor! 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 11, 2012)

ckethan said:


> No I feel proud for you being techy as well a doctor!
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



u must teech me some secret about android....especialy to cook a rom :laugh: :laugh:
u r much better than me ckethan:good:


----------



## ckethan (Sep 11, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> u must teech me some secret about android....especialy to cook a rom :laugh: :laugh:
> u r much better than me ckethan:good:

Click to collapse



Ok I will give u some guide to cook rom .. happy cooking! 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ckethan (Sep 11, 2012)

*Custom ROM creation !*

The android kitchen software to do the basic functions to my ROM like adding root access and such.
The easiest way to do this is to build a Linux VM but the kitchen can also be run from windows using cygwin.



custom-rom-creator-studio
http://code.google.com/p/custom-rom-creator-studio/
Video : http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rc...VVrNeZ2yrcUC3G50A&sig2=tpGwvLGn4owjCZc6mnSHWQ



Check this post here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=633246
It has a download for the kitchen software as well as detailed guides of how to use it in the third post.

From clockworkmod perform a nandroid backup of your phone and then copy the system.img and boot.img files into the kitchens original_update folder and then create your working folder from that.
(If you go through the guide on the kitchen thread you'll understand what I mean)
After you have your working folder ready you can go through the various kitchen options to add root, superuser & busybox, deodex all your apps, etc, etc.
You will then want to go through your /system/app folder and remove any apps you don't want and also move and add apps to /data/app for ones that you can run from the user partition (do not move the market out of /system/app).
There are several guides around of what the system apps do and be carfeul what you remove as some are very important for functionality.
Check this thread for some basic steps of the things you will want to do to start with.

If you want to make some modifications of apps and functionality you will need to get a bit deeper into things.
You can use tools like apkmanager to decompile the apk files so that you can edit them and recompile.
To change the interfaces and such you will want to do this to files such as /system/framework/framework-res.apk and /system/app/SystemUI.apk.
The interfaces are basically made up of a series or xml files that define where everything is and the images that are being displayed.

There is also a website called UOT Kitchen that can be used to modifiy the interface for you.
You just need to upload your framework-res.apk and SystemUI.apk and choose the look you like and it will alter them for you.
I used it to modify the interfaces I used but unfortunately it doesn't work on our phones too well because the dual sim features use different images and relations and the kitchen can't modify them properly. They also don't look so good with the colored sim backgrounds our phones use so I had to modify the images and recreate the interfaces manually for most things but it should work pretty well for any other phone type.

To go further into coding changes you will need to learn how to use smali/baksmali to dissasemble the dex files that are stored in the apps.
When you use baksmali to dissasemble a file it will be a plain text representation of the dalvik code which is kind of a cross between assembly code and java.
As an example of how to work with that see this guide of how to modify your boot menu options.

Depending on what you want to do to your ROM depends on how much you want to delve and learn but luckily there is plenty of information out there since it is an open source platform.
http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
http://www.kandroid.org/online-pdk/guide/index.html


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## flavien317 (Sep 11, 2012)

post here all of your custom rom, because the taiwain rom is not good, the batterie take 9h and phone power off


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 12, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> post here all of your custom rom, because the taiwain rom is not good, the batterie take 9h and phone power off

Click to collapse



I try CPU tuner (root phone only..), good!

Bye!


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 12, 2012)

ckethan said:


> The android kitchen software to do the basic functions to my ROM like adding root access and such.
> The easiest way to do this is to build a Linux VM but the kitchen can also be run from windows using cygwin.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank y!!!!!!!!!!!:good:


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 12, 2012)

*new taiwan rom*

http://products.mobileuncle.com/thread-180838-1-1.html

go to tinji folder and there is a vip folder...its a new rom


----------



## garyo (Sep 13, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> go to tinji folder and there is a vip folder...its a new rom

Click to collapse



How about a link direct to that file?  Not all of us can read chinese to navigate to that folder. Thanks.


----------



## hcotuk (Sep 13, 2012)

*New Rom*



jimmykar said:


> http://products.mobileuncle.com/thread-180838-1-1.html
> 
> go to tinji folder and there is a vip folder...its a new rom

Click to collapse



Did you try this? Is there any improvement? I am looking forward to hearing from you.

Best Regards

---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------




garyo said:


> How about a link direct to that file?  Not all of us can read chinese to navigate to that folder. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Try this : 

http://dc464.4shared.com/download/t...-i9300_ICS_.zip?tsid=20120913-092353-4f9e9da4


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 13, 2012)

hcotuk said:


> Did you try this? Is there any improvement? I am looking forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i try it...there is always the bug di fm turner....does not work...
in the zip file i replace the folder app under /system,with another folder app,bassed in original rom
i left the other folders like thay was...and i flash from cwm
the problem of battery meter is not resolt
the flick of screen i dont test it yet...i wait to have low battery
but.....there is another improvment...
the phone recognizw the sdcard like phone stogare and there is no voice "sdcard"
all the internal space of the phone,the 2GB,are transformed in app storage,and u can see this with root explorer under voice of /data/data
notice there that know the are about 2gb of space
THIS IS GOOD!:good:

I forgot.....    
after power off or reboot the phone goes to meeting profile....
I don;t know why .... 
Is there a way to change this?


there is still the screen flicking


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 13, 2012)

*!!*

where r u guys??
i feel alone


----------



## ckethan (Sep 14, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> where r u guys??
> i feel alone

Click to collapse



Hey what about screen flickering?  Any other improvement u noticed? 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 14, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> i try it...there is always the bug di fm turner....does not work...
> in the zip file i replace the folder app under /system,with another folder app,bassed in original rom
> i left the other folders like thay was...and i flash from cwm
> the problem of battery meter is not resolt
> ...

Click to collapse



There is GTalk on new ROM?
In your system/app ( i replace the folder app under /system...) ?
Im looking for GTalk !!! I use it a lot, but a try 12 version of GTALK.apk but no one works... ((((

Bye!


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 14, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Hey what about screen flickering?  Any other improvement u noticed?
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



there is still the flick
improvement is that the apps storage is increased to 2gb from 503mb


----------



## flavien317 (Sep 14, 2012)

ok so the vip rom is bad ?


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 14, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> ok so the vip rom is bad ?

Click to collapse



i said...
there is still the screen flick....thats bad
the meter battery still does not mesure good....thats bad
the app storage has been increased from 503 to 1,85GB,,,,thats good!


----------



## vasanthurking (Sep 15, 2012)

there is some improvement in the vip rom.  In the old rom after full charge when i disconnect the charger it goes to 96 %. but not in this rom. 
After 3  hours now it is 78 %. In old rom after 3 hours my battery showed 25 to 30 %. There is some  improvement but not totally rectified:good:


----------



## ckethan (Sep 15, 2012)

vasanthurking said:


> there is some improvement in the vip rom.  In the old rom after full charge when i disconnect the charger it goes to 96 %. but not in this rom.
> After 3  hours now it is 78 %. In old rom after 3 hours my battery showed 25 to 30 %. There is some  improvement but not totally rectified:good:

Click to collapse



Great any other improvements you noticed? 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ckethan (Sep 15, 2012)

@all 
New firmware aug 27 H640_77v01.01b06 ...

http://5198.ru/files/H640_77v01.01b06.rar (pls use some download manager to download FAST ! )

Anyone tried this?

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------

@all
Latest MTKDroidTools V2.2.7

http://narod.ru/disk/60897986001.91d1f8fd1e9dc10a689baaf27e9fb354/MTKdroidTools_v227.exe


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 15, 2012)

ckethan said:


> @all
> New firmware aug 27 H640_77v01.01b06 ...
> 
> http://5198.ru/files/H640_77v01.01b06.rar (pls use some download manager to download FAST ! )
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont see any diference...the same chinese applications...the same problem with battery meter....
i lost 1 hour to flash it and then return to my prefer configuration....
recovery tinji
tinji rom vip with my applications...
at least i have 2gb of app storage


----------



## ckethan (Sep 15, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> i dont see any diference...the same chinese applications...the same problem with battery meter....
> i lost 1 hour to flash it and then return to my prefer configuration....
> recovery tinji
> tinji rom vip with my applications...
> at least i have 2gb of app storage

Click to collapse



hey no friend its FACTORY stock firmware...latest aug 27...not a custom rom...


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 15, 2012)

An INFO..
In stock or in vip rom, there is Google Talk installed?

Please..


----------



## ckethan (Sep 15, 2012)

v3rcingetorige said:


> An INFO..
> In stock or in vip rom, there is Google Talk installed?
> 
> Please..

Click to collapse



hi can you try this...
http://www.gogi.in/dwnload/Talk.apk
or this 
https://www.box.com/shared/6bbf163e230089c8a6aa
or this
copy to sd card, recovery mode, install from zip....
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?meqci90hacq5056


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 15, 2012)

ckethan said:


> hey no friend its FACTORY stock firmware...latest aug 27...not a custom rom...

Click to collapse



yes my friend...i know that is stock and not custom...
but not resolve no one from the problems...that is what i see atleast


----------



## flavien317 (Sep 15, 2012)

so it is good to wait a little update of rom for no change rom every week ?


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 15, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> so it is good to wait a little update of rom for no change rom every week ?

Click to collapse



i lost an hour my friend....for nothing
for me we must wait for something better than this


----------



## flavien317 (Sep 15, 2012)

ok, because the first taiwain rom is sit, beacuse the battery descharge in 8hours so i search another rom 
What you search for have update of this rom ?


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 15, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> ok, because the first taiwain rom is sit, beacuse the battery descharge in 8hours so i search another rom
> What you search for have update of this rom ?

Click to collapse



in new original rom i did see anything exept the kernel that was 29(i think) august....
but nothing else...the same chinese apps...and with the battery charged at 100%,after the first reboot goes to 83%.....
thanks but it does not for me
at least with the taiwan rom with the app folder made by me,i have the samsung logo on boot..i am root...i have about 2 gb apps storage...
my gps show until 13 sattelites...
...yes there are problems....but its not too bad


----------



## tanoobx (Sep 15, 2012)

*I did, but the memory disappear...*



jimmykar said:


> in new original rom i did see anything exept the kernel that was 29(i think) august....
> but nothing else...the same chinese apps...and with the battery charged at 100%,after the first reboot goes to 83%.....
> thanks but it does not for me
> at least with the taiwan rom with the app folder made by me,i have the samsung logo on boot..i am root...i have about 2 gb apps storage...
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Jimmy;

I flash this rom, but i don't have 2Gb of Ram; only 512Mb and the others disappears... what do you think where is gone this 1,5 Gb? let me know and thanks for your cooperation... i'm going slightly mad with this phone...


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 16, 2012)

tanoobx said:


> Hi Jimmy;
> 
> I flash this rom, but i don't have 2Gb of Ram; only 512Mb and the others disappears... what do you think where is gone this 1,5 Gb? let me know and thanks for your cooperation... i'm going slightly mad with this phone...

Click to collapse



well its easy to see...
open root explorer and go to /data/data....in the top left on the screen check the number....

if the 2gb of the phone are dissapear,you will find it there
u must must know that in u check the setting...storage...there the apps space remain the same.....its not change,but this is not true
and u understant this when u beggin to install application....i have install ta least 3 navigation programs...and other 30 apps and my space is 485:laugh:

and remember...i said 2gb of space....not ram!!the ram does not change!!!


----------



## Jequan (Sep 16, 2012)

garyo said:


> This is a great idea and definitely works!
> 
> I modified it by using a strip of aluminum foil.  Insert one end of it into the slot to contact the Wi-fi antenna.  Then just feed it along the top as in my pic.  This way the phone still looks normal after replacing the back cover.
> 
> Before doing this the Wi-fi reception was weak and it would drop the signal when at the other end of the house.  It now receives a very strong signal all over the house.  Even picks up the signal from the neighbors house 200m away!

Click to collapse



Just did this and the results are pretty spectacular. Reception is now on the level of my iphone 4! I'll put my wifi repeater on evay.


----------



## tanoobx (Sep 16, 2012)

*Right men!!!*



jimmykar said:


> well its easy to see...
> open root explorer and go to /data/data....in the top left on the screen check the number....
> 
> if the 2gb of the phone are dissapear,you will find it there
> ...

Click to collapse



You're right!!!  :highfive: i see it and it's true... Thanks a lot!!

Another question... what do you think it's possible to do for this f****** GPS? Have a good idea? Cooking Alluminum does nothing:crying: or may be i don't use it well....

Thanks again for your time...


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 16, 2012)

tanoobx said:


> You're right!!!  :highfive: i see it and it's true... Thanks a lot!!
> 
> Another question... what do you think it's possible to do for this f****** GPS? Have a good idea? Cooking Alluminum does nothing:crying: or may be i don't use it well....
> 
> Thanks again for your time...

Click to collapse



well done!!
for gps i am sure that u must test it better with tthe aluminium.....all of us shows a big diference
i notice that the reception is musc stronger when the foil touch the speaker..try it!!


----------



## ckethan (Sep 16, 2012)

ckethan said:


> hi can you try this...
> http://www.gogi.in/dwnload/Talk.apk
> or this
> https://www.box.com/shared/6bbf163e230089c8a6aa
> ...

Click to collapse



Did that gtalk WORK or not ?


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 16, 2012)

I try only talk.apk copied to system/app end edit to rw-rw-rw- the file... (no recovery mode, install from zip...i try ASAP)
But it start, and after few seconds gtalk crash.. It's a big problem for me, because i use it a lot...

P.S. I haven't CWM installed, i can recover the zip? (i have fashed root-boot.img, now if a press VOL+ and Power buttons, it goes in FACTORY MODE, no recovery... why?)

Thanx.

P.P.S.S. WHY remove google talk from stock rom???? ...and WHY remove talk from the market (play store...) ????? ok QQ in China is a must...BUT.....


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 17, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> there is still the flick
> improvement is that the apps storage is increased to 2gb from 503mb

Click to collapse



No google talk on this rom?

Thanx


----------



## ckethan (Sep 17, 2012)

v3rcingetorige said:


> No google talk on this rom?
> 
> Thanx

Click to collapse



Pls goto recovery mode and flash gtalk ... connect usb and try recovery 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 17, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Pls goto recovery mode and flash gtalk ... connect usb and try recovery
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ok, i try recovery but the signature in no good.. I will try with CWM.. (I use ROM Manager, in the menu reboot in recovery...)
How can i boot in native recovery???


Bye


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 17, 2012)

*Instal CWM*

How install CWM on tinji?

Bye!


----------



## ckethan (Sep 17, 2012)

v3rcingetorige said:


> How install CWM on tinji?
> 
> Bye!

Click to collapse



Just flash tinji recovery see previous pages! 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GT35pro (Sep 18, 2012)

Google talk is now included in the gapps package. You will need to find a ICS gapps package and flash it in recovery.


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 18, 2012)

GT35pro said:


> Google talk is now included in the gapps package. You will need to find a ICS gapps package and flash it in recovery.

Click to collapse



Ok, i find : gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip
But the problem is that i can't enter in recovery mode...
If i press vol- and power the phone start factory mode (only tests..)
I must install cwm, but with rom manager the phone is not supported..

Bye..


----------



## Catane (Sep 18, 2012)

yancute said:


> Yes, my Phone just Black Screen when in-calls and resume Normal when hang-up.
> 
> Actually, I've already tried most app like Call light, Proximity Off, etc. but all of them just no help.

Click to collapse



Hi!

I wanted to ask you, if you already found a solution to this problem, as I am having the same issue with my Tinji i9300.

I got it just yesterday and just cant figure out how to fix that problem. Aditionally, the buttons aren't working neither when I make or receive calls. When the call is done everything goes back to normal. I tried various of those Light-on apps but nothing works. 

As this is my first Android and first chinaphone I need help, like something like a "How to" for Dummies  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 18, 2012)

v3rcingetorige said:


> Ok, i find : gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip
> But the problem is that i can't enter in recovery mode...
> If i press vol- and power the phone start factory mode (only tests..)
> I must install cwm, but with rom manager the phone is not supported..
> ...

Click to collapse



turn off your phone
conect the usb cable to your phone and to your pc!!
the battery indicator appears...after 3 sec its disappear
now..press volume+ and power button and wait....
you are into recovery


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 18, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> turn off your phone
> conect the usb cable to your phone and to your pc!!
> the battery indicator appears...after 3 sec its disappear
> now..press volume+ and power button and wait....
> you are into recovery

Click to collapse



THANX! I try to install GAPPS gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip but:

"apply update from sdcard" -->

-- Install /sdcard ...
Error: Invalid OTA package, missin scatter
Update.zip is not correct
Installation aborted.


----------



## ckethan (Sep 18, 2012)

v3rcingetorige said:


> THANX! I try to install GAPPS gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip but:
> 
> "apply update from sdcard" -->
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pls use the gtalk I gave and flash it 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 18, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Pls use the gtalk I gave and flash it
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



onlyone_talk.zip -->

-- Install /sdcard ...
E:signature verification failed
Signature verification failed
Installation aborted.


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 18, 2012)

*Victory!*

GTalk.. OK! History...
Flashed root-boot.rar with SP flash tool --> rooted
Flashed tinji i9300_recovery_mod.rar with SP flash tool --> CWM OK!
Flashed Taiwan101_VIP_TinJi-i9300_ICS_V.03-1.zip with CWM --> new rom
Start in CWM recovery, installed gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip, reboot and NOW GTalk work! work with video too !!

:victory::victory::victory:
Thanx to all!

P.S. Now... Battery, compass, and some minor bugs..


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 18, 2012)

:





v3rcingetorige said:


> GTalk.. OK! History...
> Flashed root-boot.rar with SP flash tool --> rooted
> Flashed tinji i9300_recovery_mod.rar with SP flash tool --> CWM OK!
> Flashed Taiwan101_VIP_TinJi-i9300_ICS_V.03-1.zip with CWM --> new rom
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 18, 2012)

*never ending...*

:good::good:

yes!... Now another problem.. :crying::crying::crying:
Now the pc ask for driver... 
CDC serial and MT65xx Android Phone...   :crying:


----------



## arnaudboub (Sep 18, 2012)

v3rcingetorige said:


> :good::good:
> 
> yes!... Now another problem.. :crying::crying::crying:
> Now the pc ask for driver...
> CDC serial and MT65xx Android Phone...   :crying:

Click to collapse




CDC is on KIES (Samsung driver)
and for MT65xx, google is your friend.


----------



## flavien317 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi, you have rom without pb like the first ? Have link ?


----------



## vesztergom (Sep 18, 2012)

I have this phone too, and I've also realized this above smaller mistakes that you wrote before in the forum. _(battery%, low wifi signal, sometimes flickering screen)_

And I realized that the camera's autofocus is not the best... Autofocus is working, but not well... --> If I make picture from a near object, the picture is sharp and contrasted, but if I shot a photo from a mid- & far- object the photo is a bit unclear. *Are there anybody who observed this issue too? How to set the focus correctly?* _(I've checked the engineer menu, but I can't find any parameter for it.)_

And an other thing: I'd like to set the menu language to hungarian, but there is no hungarian language in the phone's menu... How can I set up the language? Maybe there are hidden languagas which depends on the phone's localisation? _(Unfortunately the morelocale app can't solve my problem.)_

*Any help would be highly appreciated! *Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jequan (Sep 18, 2012)

Taiwan v03 fixed my Akku problem. I think it's even holding out a bit longer now. Pretty happy so far. My 32Gb Sd card is usable now too. My GPS is not working at all though. 

Sent from my China GT-i9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 18, 2012)

Jequan said:


> Taiwan v03 fixed my Akku problem. I think it's even holding out a bit longer now. Pretty happy so far. My 32Gb Sd card is usable now too. My GPS is not working at all though.
> 
> Sent from my China GT-i9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



what do u mean akku problem?
gps does not work?....try to see if its software or hardware problem
turn off your phone....unplug usb cable(if its pluged)
enter to test menu....volume+ and power button
go to item test.....go to gps...go to cold start....and wait atleast 15min to see if lock sattelite...if not,u have hardware problem

but before doing all this...go in to a place totaly opened


----------



## GT35pro (Sep 19, 2012)

vesztergom said:


> I have this phone too, and I've also realized this above smaller mistakes that you wrote before in the forum. _(battery%, low wifi signal, sometimes flickering screen)_
> 
> And I realized that the camera's autofocus is not the best... Autofocus is working, but not well... --> If I make picture from a near object, the picture is sharp and contrasted, but if I shot a photo from a mid- & far- object the photo is a bit unclear. *Are there anybody who observed this issue too? How to set the focus correctly?* _(I've checked the engineer menu, but I can't find any parameter for it.)_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Autofocus is crap. Always use infinity mode or landscape mode. If white balance is wrong in landscape mode, just use sports mode.


----------



## garyo (Sep 19, 2012)

*v2 Wish-List*



Jequan said:


> Just did this and the results are pretty spectacular. Reception is now on the level of my iphone 4! I'll put my wifi repeater on evay.

Click to collapse



Good to hear it worked for you..  That is an easy mod that gives good results.  Hopefully when Tinji make v2 of this phone they beef-up those antennas so the wifi & gps reception is good out of the box...  Hopefully v2 will also have the upcoming quad-core 6588 cpu, 1gb ram, jelly bean, and the 4.8" 1280x720 screen.


----------



## Benz83 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi guys, im daniele from italy, this model have a little problem of ram, for example the cellphone is in stanby and after like 20 minutes or more if you can try to use the phone is very slow ....if you see the ram is full. What can i do? and another question, if i post the ROM of this mtk6575 i9300 someone can fix or modify the system inside for do a better system?.....maybe i can have also the i9300 with the mtk6577 rom


----------



## superstream (Sep 19, 2012)

rikky_c_a said:


> I found a way to increase the poor GPS reception on my Tinji i9300, the original GPS antenna seems to be to small to receive adequate signal, so what I did is add a thin wire to the antenna that exits outside the phone's casing:
> 
> Steps:
> 1. open the back cover
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi all....for my phone this is the ONLY solution that works with GPS..no aluminum or strip..nothing..I tested in all position and nothing..
I noticed that the back cover is "non-conducting":

With it=signal is very weak..
With it + aluminum=weak
With it + aluminum=not so weak as before..
Without + aluminum=sufficient..
Without + wire antenna=VERY GOOD! But it is normal that the navigation is not so much accurate? Sometimes Copilot says that I'm on the road near me..

But the wire antenna is not so much nice to see..what we can do? An update can resolve the weak amplification of that antenna?

Any solution for battery indicator? Thanks


----------



## Jequan (Sep 19, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> what do u mean akku problem?
> gps does not work?....try to see if its software or hardware problem
> turn off your phone....unplug usb cable(if its pluged)
> enter to test menu....volume+ and power button
> ...

Click to collapse



Akku: Before with the old ROM my akku went to 75% within minutes and to 15% after a couple hours. Then i had like 6 to 8 hours until it was empty.
Since i flashed the taiwan v03 this is much improved. Right after i unplug i loose 2% in 10 minutes but then it is quite good.
For example it is showing 78% and i unplugged it 8,5 hours ago. Usually it would be down to like 30% by now.
It is more linear now.

GPS i i will test like you suggested after work. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 19, 2012)

*gps*

..


----------



## superstream (Sep 19, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> for the gps trick with the aluminium,TRY TO COVER the speaker with it...its work much better with stronger signal
> this speaker is not used by our device so dont worry about the sound!
> and when u put the back cover the aluminium is expost to external...so its not covered by the plastic....try it

Click to collapse



It works for wifi..but not for my gps..signal is weak or unstable..with wire antenna, on the road, after a tunnel it takes only 5 seconds to fix..without...1 minute...(example..)


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 19, 2012)

superstream said:


> It works for wifi..but not for my gps..signal is weak or unstable..with wire antenna, on the road, after a tunnel it takes only 5 seconds to fix..without...1 minute...(example..)

Click to collapse



u r right...i was wrong...that was for the wifi....
for gps i notice that the aluminum must not touch any other part of the phone...exept the plastic
if it touch the metal of the phone...or a screw of it,the gps signal it losted
try to cut a piece of foil like a packet of cigaretes...
pull out the plastic cover of your phone....
put the foil on the top of the gps antena and push it lightly with your finger...
with the gps status open and data,check your signal until find the right position....
if you see diference then cut the foil...put it..and then put the cover


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## superstream (Sep 19, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> u r right...i was wrong...that was for the wifi....
> for gps i notice that the aluminum must not touch any other part of the phone...exept the plastic
> if it touch the metal of the phone...or a screw of it,the gps signal it losted
> try to cut a piece of foil like a packet of cigaretes...
> ...

Click to collapse



"for gps i notice that the aluminum must not touch any other part of the phone...exept the plastic
if it touch the metal of the phone...or a screw of it,the gps signal it losted" *TRIED without result*

"try to cut a piece of foil like a packet of cigaretes" not aluminum?

the big big problem is..without the cover but with aluminum, or only my finger, signal is decent..when i put the cover BOOM! WEAK signal..like: 31/32db without cover...22/24db with cover! What has the cover? It's like a wall...reinforced concrete


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 19, 2012)

superstream said:


> "for gps i notice that the aluminum must not touch any other part of the phone...exept the plastic
> if it touch the metal of the phone...or a screw of it,the gps signal it losted" *TRIED without result*
> 
> "try to cut a piece of foil like a packet of cigaretes" not aluminum?
> ...

Click to collapse




try to cut a piece of foil like a packet of cigaretes".....aluminium of course ,just to see the improvment...
if u see this......u can cut a smaller piece and put it on the top of gps antena...
r u sure that when put the cover, the foil does not touch any part of the phone?


----------



## superstream (Sep 19, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> try to cut a piece of foil like a packet of cigaretes".....aluminium of course ,just to see the improvment...
> if u see this......u can cut a smaller piece and put it on the top of gps antena...
> r u sure that when put the cover, the foil does not touch any part of the phone?

Click to collapse



yes because i have the adhesive tape (aluminum) and i put it only on the gps antenna..


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 20, 2012)

I have changed the boot animation..
How can i change the ..... taipei splash screen ?

Thanx!


----------



## superstream (Sep 20, 2012)

news? new rom?...i'm thinking to change this phone..:crying:


----------



## Benz83 (Sep 20, 2012)

superstream said:


> news? new rom?...i'm thinking to change this phone..:crying:

Click to collapse



Hi, i have the rom , for mtk6575 and mtk6577 can i give you the link on post?


----------



## superstream (Sep 20, 2012)

Benz83 said:


> Hi, i have the rom , for mtk6575 and mtk6577 can i give you the link on post?

Click to collapse



Oh yes..:victory: improvements? battery indicator will be ok after the upgrade?


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 20, 2012)

Benz83 said:


> Hi, i have the rom , for mtk6575 and mtk6577 can i give you the link on post?

Click to collapse





(Magari!)

---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------




v3rcingetorige said:


> :good::good:
> 
> yes!... Now another problem.. :crying::crying::crying:
> Now the pc ask for driver...
> CDC serial and MT65xx Android Phone...   :crying:

Click to collapse



One PC (old and with 1000 programs on it..) no problem.
The new, installed KIES but, CDC serial and MT65xx Android Phone drivers are not founded on it when Tinji is plug in...

:silly:


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 20, 2012)

superstream said:


> news? new rom?...i'm thinking to change this phone..:crying:

Click to collapse



maybe your gps is hardware problem...
if you tried and the test menu for gps and you can not lock satelite,there is no other explanation...

i am ok with the phone...the only problem that i have is the batery meter,for the rest everything works fine


----------



## superstream (Sep 20, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> maybe your gps is hardware problem...
> if you tried and the test menu for gps and you can not lock satelite,there is no other explanation...
> 
> i am ok with the phone...the only problem that i have is the batery meter,for the rest everything works fine

Click to collapse




yes i can lock satellites but with weak snr...original phone (without any trick) shows 17/20db and it takes 3-5 minutes to fix 3-4 satellites..(accuracy 80mt)..without cover 22/24/28db..fix in 2 minutes 5-6  satellites..without cover and "magical antenna" 34/38db and it takes all satellites..fix in 30-50 seconds!(accuracy 10mt!)


----------



## Benz83 (Sep 20, 2012)

i need to write ten messages before post a link to download. however   superstream have this problem with gps....another people can make the same test to compare the "problem"?


----------



## superstream (Sep 20, 2012)

rikky_c_a said:


> I found a way to increase the poor GPS reception on my Tinji i9300, the original GPS antenna seems to be to small to receive adequate signal, so what I did is add a thin wire to the antenna that exits outside the phone's casing:
> 
> Steps:
> 1. open the back cover
> ...

Click to collapse



SAME SITUATION..but it's not so nice to see this "antenna"..


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 20, 2012)

superstream said:


> yes i can lock satellites but with weak snr...original phone (without any trick) shows 17/20db and it takes 3-5 minutes to fix 3-4 satellites..(accuracy 80mt)..without cover 22/24/28db..fix in 2 minutes 5-6  satellites..without cover and "magical antenna" 34/38db and it takes all satellites..fix in 30-50 seconds!(accuracy 10mt!)

Click to collapse



accurancy 10mt i dont have....usualy 20mt....but
u must test all this in the road with a gps navigation program in the car....
i use copilot...or navigon....with the other programs the navigation is not accurate....
first i open gps status and wait until the phone lock the first 4 satelites....then i open navigon....and then i test it on the road!

dont wait with a chinese phone to get the accuracy of a sony ericsson for example...

and u can edit your gps.conf file,in base at wich country u live!!
i live in greece and i have edit the gps.conf especcialy for my country
so when u open data the agps find the possition of sattelites quickly....

i have posted how to do this in this forum....in the first pages...have a look


----------



## Benz83 (Sep 20, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> accurancy 10mt i dont have....usualy 20mt....but
> u must test all this in the road with a gps navigation program in the car....
> i use copilot...or navigon....with the other programs the navigation is not accurate....
> first i open gps status and wait until the phone lock the first 4 satelites....then i open navigon....and then i test it on the road!
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you post the file gps.conf? the software for satellite fix solve this problem?


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 20, 2012)

Benz83 said:


> Can you post the file gps.conf? the software for satellite fix solve this problem?

Click to collapse



search the forum my friend...is there...
now i can not post it...i m not at home


----------



## superstream (Sep 20, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> accurancy 10mt i dont have....usualy 20mt....but
> u must test all this in the road with a gps navigation program in the car....
> i use copilot...or navigon....with the other programs the navigation is not accurate....
> first i open gps status and wait until the phone lock the first 4 satelites....then i open navigon....and then i test it on the road!
> ...

Click to collapse



tested already in car..with copilot, waze (i have a problem with it..screen shut down during navigation!) and google navigator...
I have edit gps.conf for my country..italy..i see 13 satellites..the problem is that the signal is weak..with 20db is not so much accurate..with "antenna" 38db, top accuracy and after a 1km tunnel on the road gps refixed satellite in 7 seconds..without 1-2 minutes...

maybe chinese phones aren't for me...


----------



## lobobdn (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello , i have this mobile and is nice 5100 antutu. But i have a question, such as that with the game features three works really slow nova?.
 there any room to work around (camera, wifi, gps ...) and have overclock? 
and finally there is a way to amplify the wifi? very weak.
 I'm with root and sd card mounted. Thanks in advance for the answers and sorry for my English translated by google.


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 20, 2012)

lobobdn said:


> Hello , i have this mobile and is nice 5100 antutu. But i have a question, such as that with the game features three works really slow nova?.
> there any room to work around (camera, wifi, gps ...) and have overclock?
> and finally there is a way to amplify the wifi? very weak.
> I'm with root and sd card mounted. Thanks in advance for the answers and sorry for my English translated by google.

Click to collapse



read the forum...there are solution for your questions.....not for overclock


----------



## lobobdn (Sep 20, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> read the forum...there are solution for your questions.....not for overclock

Click to collapse




sorry my English is very bad and can not find where it says something about wifi or amplify the power play well with Nova 3. Could you tell me where it is please?


----------



## Benz83 (Sep 20, 2012)

Also, i wanna ask if possibile more information about the configuration of Bluetooth ...its possibile for example change some parameters? 
I would like make it powerfull.


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 20, 2012)

lobobdn said:


> sorry my English is very bad and can not find where it says something about wifi or amplify the power play well with Nova 3. Could you tell me where it is please?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846999&page=16     post 156

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846999&page=35     349      :good:


----------



## garyo (Sep 20, 2012)

superstream said:


> tested already in car..with copilot, waze (i have a problem with it..screen shut down during navigation!) and google navigator...
> I have edit gps.conf for my country..italy..i see 13 satellites..the problem is that the signal is weak..with 20db is not so much accurate..with "antenna" 38db, top accuracy and after a 1km tunnel on the road gps refixed satellite in 7 seconds..without 1-2 minutes...
> 
> maybe chinese phones aren't for me...

Click to collapse



Primarily it is a phone and not a gps.  Personally I prefer a dedicated gps unit in the car.  They have larger screens and over phones I have found they pickup stronger signals, so perform much better.  About the only time I would bother with a phone gps is maybe if I got lost walking in a different city.


----------



## vesztergom (Sep 20, 2012)

GT35pro said:


> Autofocus is crap. Always use infinity mode or landscape mode. If white balance is wrong in landscape mode, just use sports mode.

Click to collapse



Thank you! It seems that it's working... 

May I aks your help about the language setting that I described above?! 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## superstream (Sep 20, 2012)

garyo said:


> Primarily it is a phone and not a gps.  Personally I prefer a dedicated gps unit in the car.  They have larger screens and over phones I have found they pickup stronger signals, so perform much better.  About the only time I would bother with a phone gps is maybe if I got lost walking in a different city.

Click to collapse



Yes, I know..but for example iPhone 3gs is very good in navigation..I know that isn't the same "target" of product..150/200€ vs 700€...but...
It's a shame, for example, that if i press antenna with my finger signal is too much better...with 26db..without 20.....in the same position!
With the external antenna i can fix in my house, without it takes 5 minutes to fix on the road!


----------



## Benz83 (Sep 20, 2012)

For you superstream the problem of antenna is only hardware or for example the quality of material? or need to change the position of antenna inside the phone? i think on the market is possibile buy something for have a better and powerful signal....

its compatible with external gps antenna bluetooth?


----------



## superstream (Sep 20, 2012)

Benz83 said:


> For you superstream the problem of antenna is only hardware or for example the quality of material? or need to change the position of antenna inside the phone? i think on the market is possibile buy something for have a better and powerful signal....
> 
> its compatible with external gps antenna bluetooth?

Click to collapse



I don't know if it's compatible with external gps...

The problem is the same for all we have tinji..probably gps has different behavior in different areas..in the city it takes lot of time to fix..on the road (highways...) is ok or decent..


----------



## Benz83 (Sep 20, 2012)

in the city when you walk (or when you are in car) with houses is a big problem


----------



## superstream (Sep 20, 2012)

Benz83 said:


> in the city when you walk (or when you are in car) with houses is a big problem

Click to collapse



ok..but for example with iphone is another history (as i said before i know that is different from a 200€ phone..)...30 seconds and tomtom is ok..what i want to know is the problem with the tinji is the antenna (not excellent...) or with software (if an update can boost signal..)


----------



## lobobdn (Sep 20, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846999&page=16     post 156
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846999&page=35     349      :good:

Click to collapse



 very thanksss!!!!!! wifi is best now. but post 156 is for sound. i dont understand  i like run game n.o.v.a 3 well , this go slow. thank and other time.


----------



## garyo (Sep 20, 2012)

superstream said:


> ..what i want to know is the problem with the tinji is the antenna (not excellent...) or with software (if an update can boost signal..)

Click to collapse



The problem is most likely with the antenna.  There is prove of it too when you say the signal strength increases when you touch it.  This would be boosted by the conductivity in your body..  I have had very good results modifying the Wifi with an aluminum strip, but haven't bothered to experiment with the gps since I hardly ever use it...  What I could suggest is looking at 'rikky_c_a' post on page 32.  That would probably receive a stronger signal than aluminum.  The idea could be refined from the way he has it with using a very fine wire (maybe copper) and channeling it around the entire inside body frame (without touching metal)  You would need to use adhesive tape to secure it in place first making sure the cover still fits ok.  It would be a bit fiddly to do however would give a long antenna so should be a much stronger reception signal.  Maybe worth a try?


----------



## superstream (Sep 20, 2012)

garyo said:


> The problem is most likely with the antenna.  There is prove of it too when you say the signal strength increases when you touch it.  This would be boosted by the conductivity in your body..  I have had very good results modifying the Wifi with an aluminum strip, but haven't bothered to experiment with the gps since I hardly ever use it...  What I could suggest is looking at 'rikky_c_a' post on page 32.  That would probably receive a stronger signal than aluminum.  The idea could be refined from the way he has it with using a very fine wire (maybe copper) and channeling it around the entire inside body frame (without touching metal)  You would need to use adhesive tape to secure it in place first making sure the cover still fits ok.  It would be a bit fiddly to do however would give a long antenna so should be a much stronger reception signal.  Maybe worth a try?

Click to collapse



I tried channeling copper from the antenna to the surface of the battery..it's OK without cover..but when i put the cover...signal very weak..yesterday i used it without the cover on the road and it was fine..with the cover..oh my god...


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 21, 2012)

*boot_image, bootaudio.mp3, bootanimation, shutanimation..*

In system/media i have removed: boot_image, bootaudio.mp3, bootanimation, shutanimation..
Now the phone start without sound, taipei by night, and an unsuitable samsung s3 bootanimation..

:good:


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 21, 2012)

*Shopping..*

Where can i found a back cover with flip cover for Tinji i9300 ?

Thanx


----------



## garyo (Sep 21, 2012)

superstream said:


> I tried channeling copper from the antenna to the surface of the battery..it's OK without cover..but when i put the cover...signal very weak..yesterday i used it without the cover on the road and it was fine..with the cover..oh my god...

Click to collapse



It is only a plastic cover so that shouldn't hinder the signal at all.  Are you sure the cover is not crimping the wire and causing it to lose its contact with the antenna?  Or possibly pushing the wire in contact with a screw?  Maybe also you could try adhesive tape over the top of the wire and then test that with the cover on.


----------



## superstream (Sep 21, 2012)

garyo said:


> It is only a plastic cover so that shouldn't hinder the signal at all.  Are you sure the cover is not crimping the wire and causing it to lose its contact with the antenna?  Or possibly pushing the wire in contact with a screw?  Maybe also you could try adhesive tape over the top of the wire and then test that with the cover on.

Click to collapse



tried all you say...:crying:..i decided to change the phone...thanks anyway..:good:


----------



## garyo (Sep 21, 2012)

superstream said:


> tried all you say...:crying:..i decided to change the phone...thanks anyway..:good:

Click to collapse



Ok, sorry it didn't work out for you...  Hopefully when they bring out v2 of this phone these issues will be solved.  Here's hoping!


----------



## Benz83 (Sep 21, 2012)

superstream you change the phone for gps?? but you can ask the spare part for fix


----------



## superstream (Sep 21, 2012)

Benz83 said:


> superstream you change the phone for gps?? but you can ask the spare part for fix

Click to collapse



for gps, battery indicator, ram overload after 20 min in standby, weak wifi (ok we can fix with aluminum.....)..


----------



## mrfrustrated (Sep 22, 2012)

*No service - Mobile network not available.*

Here is what I have for a phone:


Here is how I rooted it, successfully:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=30580751&postcount=14

Both of the IMEI numbers are vaild.

I do not have service!  The drop down says no service and when go to make a call, I get the message, Mobile network not available.  

 Could someone help me fix this so I have service?  

Thank you.


----------



## garyo (Sep 22, 2012)

mrfrustrated said:


> Here is what I have for a phone:
> View attachment 1344670
> 
> Here is how I rooted it, successfully:
> ...

Click to collapse



Are your IMEI numbers valid or invalid ??


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## Benz83 (Sep 22, 2012)

There is a tool for fix the problem of IMEI, i cant give you the link


----------



## Krishcoolrocks (Sep 22, 2012)

plss help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1899806


----------



## Benz83 (Sep 22, 2012)

Please , can you explain me the difference of the two rom?


----------



## flavien317 (Sep 22, 2012)

*rp*



superstream said:


> tried all you say...:crying:..i decided to change the phone...thanks anyway..:good:

Click to collapse



you have sell your tinji phone ?
what you buy now ?


----------



## Benz83 (Sep 22, 2012)

@mrfrustrated for the problem of IMEI i think you can use this link http://kingshopforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=276&sid=52e4f5c64a07b989e330050b42f3f14b

and now the roms. attention the rom of I9300 MTK6577 is little and i dont know why (maybe is incomplete?)

however...

ROM FOR I9300 MTK6565 DOWNLOAD MEDIAFIRE (2 FILES) http://www.mediafire.com/?xmyhe3ahv2etcjt , http://www.mediafire.com/?ojmzrdarb0gh72q

ROM FOR I9300 MTK6577 DOWNLOAD MEDIAFIRE (1 FILE) http://www.mediafire.com/?0idd881kxz0id7w

I hope someone can cook these rom and fix some problem 

Thanks in advanced


----------



## xdial (Sep 22, 2012)

i9300 Plus S3 4.8inch Capacitive Screen 1Ghz MTK6575 Android 4.0 3G GPS WIFI 8.0 Pixel Camera Phone 
this model rom have


----------



## Benz83 (Sep 22, 2012)

The link i posted now work. @xdial can you compare the rom i have posted if is the same?


----------



## thierry311 (Sep 22, 2012)

*tinji i9300*



flavien317 said:


> Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
> But i want root this for make many task
> So how can make this root please ?
> thanks

Click to collapse



pourquoi rooter ce téléphone?


----------



## xdial (Sep 22, 2012)

i9300 Plus S3 4.8inch Capacitive Screen 1Ghz MTK6575 Android 4.0 3G GPS WIFI 8.0 Pixel Camera Phone 
this model rom have


----------



## thierry311 (Sep 22, 2012)

*New rom!!!!*

//66.228.126.56/~rom/download/rom/Phone/ avec http avant

Avez vous essayé cette romm que j'ai trouvé sur le net pour le tinji I9300?

a vous de voir

Bon courage


----------



## mrfrustrated (Sep 23, 2012)

garyo said:


> Are your IMEI numbers valid or invalid ??

Click to collapse



Yes, I checked both IMEI's with the IMEI checker on this forum a few post back.  The IMEI checker said they were vaild.

---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

I tired the IMEI program and loaded the apk on my phone and the program is giving me an error and can not read my IMEI numbers.  

Why do I have to update the ROM? 

Thanks

---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------

I have a Tinji i9300, i have rooted the phone, I put my sim card in and it is recgonized, but the drop down says "no service" and when I go to make a call it give me the message "Mobile network not available".  Do I have to unlock this phone?  It there an unlocking tool for this phone?  

Thank you!


----------



## flavien317 (Sep 23, 2012)

On a aucune info sur la new rom que ta mise. Tu la essayer ?


----------



## superstream (Sep 23, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> you have sell your tinji phone ?
> what you buy now ?

Click to collapse



Yes..
Now i'm thinking to buy the "acer gallant duo"..yes is a mtk6575 but in internet users say that is very good..and for now the only problem was that ringtones went to default randomly...bug corrected in 1 week by acer..and..most important thing..2 years warranty..


----------



## garyo (Sep 23, 2012)

mrfrustrated said:


> [/COLOR]I tired the IMEI program and loaded the apk on my phone and the program is giving me an error and can not read my IMEI numbers.
> 
> Why do I have to update the ROM?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I recall reading a few weeks ago in this thread where people had the same problem.  From memory it was with phones with a kernel dated 12 Aug and then after they were rooted had IMEI issues.  My kernel was 20 Aug out of the box.  I then updated it with H640_77v01.01b06 which gave me 29 Aug.  I then rooted it and had no problems apart from the normal weak wifi/gps, which are easy to fix with a mod...  If you want to try H640_77v01.01b06 you can find the link to it on earlier pages.  Other guys here have used the Taiwan101 VIP v3 rom and that seemed to work well for them too.  Hope this helps..


----------



## mrfrustrated (Sep 23, 2012)

garyo said:


> I recall reading a few weeks ago in this thread where people had the same problem.  From memory it was with phones with a kernel dated 12 Aug and then after they were rooted had IMEI issues.  My kernel was 20 Aug out of the box.  I then updated it with H640_77v01.01b06 which gave me 29 Aug.  I then rooted it and had no problems apart from the normal weak wifi/gps, which are easy to fix with a mod...  If you want to try H640_77v01.01b06 you can find the link to it on earlier pages.  Other guys here have used the Taiwan101 VIP v3 rom and that seemed to work well for them too.  Hope this helps..

Click to collapse



I flashed Taiwan101 VIP v3 rom and now when I turn the phone on, instead of seeing SAMSUNG, it is a black screen and will not load.  How do I fix this?  Thank you.


----------



## garyo (Sep 23, 2012)

mrfrustrated said:


> I flashed Taiwan101 VIP v3 rom and now when I turn the phone on, instead of seeing SAMSUNG, it is a black screen and will not load.  How do I fix this?  Thank you.

Click to collapse



Have you tried resetting it by taking the battery out?  If still no-go then d/l H640_77v01.01b06 and flash your rom with that.  Will need SP Flash Tool (also on here) for that one.


----------



## pinotuning (Sep 23, 2012)

v3rcingetorige said:


> Where can i found a back cover with flip cover for Tinji i9300 ?
> 
> Thanx

Click to collapse



http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...inch-i9300-MTK6577-phone-black/616866380.html
:good:

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------




Benz83 said:


> @mrfrustrated for the problem of IMEI i think you can use this link http://kingshopforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=276&sid=52e4f5c64a07b989e330050b42f3f14b
> 
> and now the roms. attention the rom of I9300 MTK6577 is little and i dont know why (maybe is incomplete?)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




do not load rom link for other phone models !!!
danger to lock your phone with this rom !!!
We speak of phone model i9300 tinji


----------



## mrfrustrated (Sep 23, 2012)

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------

[/COLOR]


do not load rom link for other phone models !!!
danger to lock your phone with this rom !!![/QUOTE]

I did not follow those instructions!  :angel:


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 23, 2012)

garyo said:


> I recall reading a few weeks ago in this thread where people had the same problem.  From memory it was with phones with a kernel dated 12 Aug and then after they were rooted had IMEI issues.  My kernel was 20 Aug out of the box.  I then updated it with H640_77v01.01b06 which gave me 29 Aug.  I then rooted it and had no problems apart from the normal weak wifi/gps, which are easy to fix with a mod...  If you want to try H640_77v01.01b06 you can find the link to it on earlier pages.  Other guys here have used the Taiwan101 VIP v3 rom and that seemed to work well for them too.  Hope this helps..

Click to collapse





until now the best solution for me after i test all the roms was...
flash the H640_77v01.01b06 with sp flash tools....
flash the taiwan recovery with sp flash again.....
flash the taiwan vip rom from cwm
and then reflash the H640_77v01.01b06 but this time without select the android..recovery...and boot.img

the phone is stable...the batery meters is improved(not perfectly) snf yjr screen flick is present in auto brightness but only when the battery is weak...
and i have 1.85gb space for applications...


----------



## garyo (Sep 23, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> until now the best solution for me after i test all the roms was...
> flash the H640_77v01.01b06 with sp flash tools....
> flash the taiwan recovery with sp flash again.....
> flash the taiwan vip rom from cwm
> ...

Click to collapse



After updating with H640_77v01.01b06 I just rooted it manually with a script, then used the recovery mod to give me CWM.  Essentially left running with the same rom as you...  However wonder why you have 1.85Gb on the phone storage?  Mine is 2.05Gb.  Strange there is 200Mb difference with the same rom.


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 24, 2012)

garyo said:


> After updating with H640_77v01.01b06 I just rooted it manually with a script, then used the recovery mod to give me CWM.  Essentially left running with the same rom as you...  However wonder why you have 1.85Gb on the phone storage?  Mine is 2.05Gb.  Strange there is 200Mb difference with the same rom.

Click to collapse



no...no....u dont get it my friend
i mean that i have i.85gb for apps storage....not phone storage....dont confuse this

the vip taiwan rom it trasform the 2gb from phone storage(i dont need them,i have 8gb sdcard 8class),in 1.85gb for applications storage,that normaly in your phone must be 503mb!

 and that means that u can install .......all market play in your phone :fingers-crossed:


----------



## garyo (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> no...no....u dont get it my friend
> i mean that i have i.85gb for apps storage....not phone storage....dont confuse this
> 
> the vip taiwan rom it trasform the 2gb from phone storage(i dont need them,i have 8gb sdcard 8class),in 1.85gb for applications storage,that normaly in your phone must be 503mb!
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok IC..  I just set the preferred location for apps  to phone storage.  This gives me 2.05Gb for apps I install.  The 503Mb internal storage is pretty much empty apart from the necessary system apps.  Then I have a 16Gb SD card for all other big stuff like music, movies and pictures.


----------



## mrfrustrated (Sep 24, 2012)

garyo said:


> Have you tried resetting it by taking the battery out?  If still no-go then d/l H640_77v01.01b06 and flash your rom with that.  Will need SP Flash Tool (also on here) for that one.

Click to collapse



That worked thank you.  Still have the problem of no service... I have read in this forum, to change my IMEI, I have downloaded programs to do it, but what do I change the IMEI number to? 

**but I checked my IMEI with a website that was posted on this forum and the site said my IMEI was vaild, so I am not sure about changing my IMEI number...

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------




humpty_dumpty_empty said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks to all for your help.. IMEI solved.. now still 2 new issues:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


*

Hey Humpty,

How did you fix you IMEI problem?  What did you change your IMEI's to?  

Thanks a bunch!*


----------



## Jequan (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> no...no....u dont get it my friend
> i mean that i have i.85gb for apps storage....not phone storage....dont confuse this
> 
> the vip taiwan rom it trasform the 2gb from phone storage(i dont need them,i have 8gb sdcard 8class),in 1.85gb for applications storage,that normaly in your phone must be 503mb!
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what i like so much about this ROM. I have a 32 GB SD card and with this ROM there is the 500 mb phone memory and all the rest is available for installing apps and other stuff. No need for App2SD and messy moving files around. 
I read that you could fix it to be like that with other ROMs but with this you simply flash it and it works.


----------



## sauliuskli (Sep 24, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> until now the best solution for me after i test all the roms was...
> flash the H640_77v01.01b06 with sp flash tools....
> flash the taiwan recovery with sp flash again.....
> flash the taiwan vip rom from cwm
> ...

Click to collapse



if you can please consistently write how it's done
I think it will be helpful to many


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 24, 2012)

v3rcingetorige said:


> (Magari!)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



MT65xx driver now OK, but CDC serial NO..
Installed Kies, MTK USB Driver_v1.0845... No way!

HELP!


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 24, 2012)

*for the experts*

hello guys
i want to ask u if.....is it possible to make a back up of the original rom of the device with some program like sp flash tools?
and if yes,can you tell me how?
we supposed that the phone is not yet rooted and with no custom recovery....its the original device!

it will be useful for me to know that if something goes wrong,we can at least save it from bricked!

thank you very much!!!


----------



## codigoman (Sep 25, 2012)

*Root and Battery problem solved, for me*

Hi people all around the wordl ! Good morning fron Basque country !

I have this Tinji i9300 phone.







I don´t know if was because of incorrect installed drivers i was not able to
root my mobile with the methods in this post.

But finally i got it. First I uninstall all the drivers, install ADB sofware, download from it 
USB drivers and use the method explained in this link:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460


And not only that ! You know that this mobile 4.1.1 false android version drains the battery in very few hours,
after searching all internet i finally find the solution, you have to disable screen auto-rotation and the battery 
consumption return to normal. This is because auto-rotation don´t let the phone to enter in deep sleep mode
and always have a high use of cpu. :victory:


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 25, 2012)

codigoman said:


> Hi people all around the wordl ! Good morning fron Basque country !
> 
> I have this Tinji i9300 phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good!
My phone, rooted, with Antutu CPU Master Pro for 24h is on..
Bye!


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 25, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> hello guys
> i want to ask u if.....is it possible to make a back up of the original rom of the device with some program like sp flash tools?
> and if yes,can you tell me how?
> we supposed that the phone is not yet rooted and with no custom recovery....its the original device!
> ...

Click to collapse



any solutions??come on guys


----------



## GT35pro (Sep 25, 2012)

By the way, I bought the new HDC Galaxy Note 2 clone from fastcardtech.com. It arrived fast and I already made a review on youtube. The phone is very good quality, much better than the tinji that I have. Check out the videos. I wish someone can make a rooted firmware for this gem of a phone.

part 1 here: http://youtu.be/fizWeA04Wr0
Part 2 here: http://youtu.be/KMQ0rLNghfM


----------



## Mykester (Sep 25, 2012)

*Unable to connect to Internet using Mobile netwrok 3G*

Hi Everyone,

I have managed successfully root my Tinji I9300 following the process share on this post.

I have an issue/question around Mobile networking.

I manage to connected to the 3G network for calls and SMS , MMS but I am unable to connected to the internet using the 3G connection.

Did anyone experienced this issue? Is there any trick or specific setting outside of the normal Andoid config?
Data connection using 3G never worked out of the box even before root the Mobile.

The same Sim in a different Phone and same APN setting works fine.

I have tried the same setting I use on my Android Tablet and no luck.

Thanks for any possible assistance

Myke


----------



## ckethan (Sep 25, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> any solutions??come on guys

Click to collapse



Try the latest sp flash tool its the best to backup

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrfrustrated (Sep 25, 2012)

*No Service - Anyone help?*


---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------

[/COLOR]I have a Tinji i9300, i have rooted the phone, I put my sim card in and it is recgonized, but the drop down says "no service" and when I go to make a call it give me the message "Mobile network not available".  Do I have to unlock this phone?  It there an unlocking tool for this phone?  

Thank you! 

[/QUOTE]

---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------

In "engineer mode" what is "SIMMeLock"?  What happened if I put my SIM card in my phone, goto SIMMeLock, click any of the eg. Network Persinlization, and then I Unlock permanently????


----------



## mrfrustrated (Sep 25, 2012)

*Currently have no service.. online IMEI checker for my Tinji i9300 this is my results*

Information about your phone


Model: SPV M5000

Brand: HTC

IMEI: TAC: 355195 FAC: 64 SNR: 004215 CD: 5
Informacje:
Design:
Flip
Release date:
 2005 r.
GSM:
  900 1800 1900 
UMTS:
  2100 
Dimensions (h/w/d):
 127 x 81 x 25 mm, obj. 257 cm³ 
Screen:
 TFT Color (65K) 640x480px (3.6") 
Touch screen:

Weight:
 285 g 
GSM time (talk/stand-by):
 8 / 250 godz. (10.4d) 
Battery:
 Li-Ion 1620 mAh 
Internal memory:

Memory card:
 MMC 
Operating system:
 Windows Mobile 6.1 Professional 
Processor:
 Intel Bulverde 
Processor clock:
 520.0 MHz 
QWERTY keyboard:

**** is this because my IMEI is invalid?  If so, how do I get a valid IMEI?


----------



## garyo (Sep 25, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> hello guys
> i want to ask u if.....is it possible to make a back up of the original rom of the device with some program like sp flash tools?
> and if yes,can you tell me how?
> we supposed that the phone is not yet rooted and with no custom recovery....its the original device!
> ...

Click to collapse



It is easy with SP Flash Tools using the read-back function.  I did it when I first got my phone to backup the original rom.  Have done it again since then to backup my customized rom.  This guy has written a very concise account of how it is done;

http://bm-smartphone-reviews.blogspot.pt/2012/04/creating-rom-dump-of-your-mt65x3-device.html


----------



## garyo (Sep 26, 2012)

GT35pro said:


> By the way, I bought the new HDC Galaxy Note 2 clone from fastcardtech.com. It arrived fast and I already made a review on youtube. The phone is very good quality, much better than the tinji that I have. Check out the videos. I wish someone can make a rooted firmware for this gem of a phone.
> 
> part 1 here: http://youtu.be/fizWeA04Wr0
> Part 2 here: http://youtu.be/KMQ0rLNghfM

Click to collapse



Very good review, and looks like a good phone. I am not keen on the Note. Personally I think it is too big for a phone. However I do like HDC's upcoming S3 clone with the MTK6588 chipset, 1Gb Ram, 720p screen etc. I'll probably purchase that when it comes out.... Why wait for someone to make a rooted rom for your phone? Be easy enough to write a script and use ADB to root it that way.


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 26, 2012)

*Poor quality of call*

Sometime the audio of calling is very bad, i don't undestud some word..
Anyone have the same problem?

:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Benz83 (Sep 26, 2012)

Guys, i posted the roms, someone can manipulate them?


----------



## pitoxman (Sep 26, 2012)

*Need some help please...*

Hello there,

     I am not sure to post in the proper section but i really need some help. I have a Tinji I9300 with the following problem : 

               - Phone switch off and plugged onto a charger -> the screen display the battery
               - When i try to switch on, the screen stay black and nothing happen

      So i tried different things to get my phone alive again without success. With SPF, I am able to make  read back from boot.img and recovery.img. So i think that my phone is not totally dead but when i make a memory test it's said that SPF is not able to find the NAND flash.

      Is someone has an idea? If so can you PM me?

      Thanks in advance.


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## garyo (Sep 26, 2012)

pitoxman said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am not sure to post in the proper section but i really need some help. I have a Tinji I9300 with the following problem :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried removing the battery to reset the phone?


----------



## thierry311 (Sep 26, 2012)

*tinji i9300*

j'attends le mien d'ici quelques jours ça fait 15 jours que j'attends
mais tu devrais trouver sur le forum 
il ya forecément une manip que tu dois rater!!!

tu l'as rooter?

a plus


----------



## idoasis (Sep 26, 2012)

For some reason Mtkdroid  tools doesnt recognize my phone.
Does anyone knows what could be the problem?

EDIT: Succeeded


----------



## hitman0570 (Sep 26, 2012)

*How change the IMEI?*



ckethan said:


> Hi friend thanks I solved by just changing imei it works now .. its quadband will work all over the world!
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



.

Hello ckethan,
How did you change the IMEI?,
what apps that you use?


----------



## GT35pro (Sep 27, 2012)

garyo said:


> Very good review, and looks like a good phone. I am not keen on the Note. Personally I think it is too big for a phone. However I do like HDC's upcoming S3 clone with the MTK6588 chipset, 1Gb Ram, 720p screen etc. I'll probably purchase that when it comes out.... Why wait for someone to make a rooted rom for your phone? Be easy enough to write a script and use ADB to root it that way.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your compliment. The mtk6588 phone looks really good but I think it will only be released end of this year or early next year and I will buy it too. You are right about the note being too big but I travel a lot so dual sim and a bigger screen works for me as I don't have to bring my Asus transformer 10 inch or a laptop with me. 
I haven't had experience with scripting and ADB so I rather not do it myself. By the way, I found a rooted rom for the phone. I am using a Zopo ZP900s rom and it works great. I am currently doing the camera review. Will post it after I upload it.


----------



## mrfrustrated (Sep 27, 2012)

*Unlocking Tinji i9300 for United States... HELP*

Can anyone help???

Here is my phone info (click picture)



The phone is rooted.  I put my sim card into the phone and I have no service.  I had tried to change the IMEI using IMEI generator and using the IMEI from my current working phone and this did not work. I have tried various unlocking tools, even if they were not for my actual model, most of them did not recognize my phone.  

I am assuming I have to unlock the phone to have service.  Any suggestions?  

What is the issues with my phone?  example:  Are my IMEI's not vaild in my country?  

*Can anyone guide me in the correct direction?  *


----------



## vesztergom (Sep 27, 2012)

GT35pro said:


> Autofocus is crap. Always use infinity mode or landscape mode. If white balance is wrong in landscape mode, just use sports mode.

Click to collapse



*I've asked more times, but maybe nobody knows the solution for this:*

I'd like to set the menu language to hungarian, but there is no hungarian language in the phone's menu... How can I set up the language? 
Maybe there are hidden languagas which depends on the phone's localisation? (Unfortunately the morelocale app can't solve my problem.)

Any help would be highly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## ckethan (Sep 28, 2012)

vesztergom said:


> *I've asked more times, but maybe nobody knows the solution for this:*
> 
> I'd like to set the menu language to hungarian, but there is no hungarian language in the phone's menu... How can I set up the language?
> Maybe there are hidden languagas which depends on the phone's localisation? (Unfortunately the morelocale app can't solve my problem.)
> ...

Click to collapse



We can add languages 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 AM ----------




mrfrustrated said:


> Can anyone help???
> 
> Here is my phone info (click picture)
> View attachment 1358778
> ...

Click to collapse



Changing to valid imei it should work .. tell how did u put imei? 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------




hitman0570 said:


> .
> 
> Hello ckethan,
> How did you change the IMEI?,
> what apps that you use?

Click to collapse



Pls look at old posts u will find ALL the answers 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 28, 2012)

*Only my phone??*



v3rcingetorige said:


> Sometime the audio of calling is very bad, i don't undestud some word..
> Anyone have the same problem?
> 
> :crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



No one have this problem?

Bye!


----------



## jimmykar (Sep 28, 2012)

v3rcingetorige said:


> No one have this problem?
> 
> Bye!

Click to collapse



go to engineer menu....and change with attention the values....
if you read the forum u find the guide


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Sep 28, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> go to engineer menu....and change with attention the values....
> if you read the forum u find the guide

Click to collapse



Is not a volume problem, it is like a gsm signal problem, the voice of caller is distorted... i recall and is perfect.. 

By the way: i9300 is too big for me, i'm looking for an alternative phone, with:

Screen 4" (amoled?)
Android 4.0.x (without problem.. please...)
Front camera and 5mp or 8mp back camera
Flash led
dual sim
wi-fi/BT/GPS
512mb ram

The ALARM work when the phone is turned off (like tinji)

Some ideas?


----------



## mrfrustrated (Sep 28, 2012)

mrfrustrated said:


> Can anyone help???
> 
> Here is my phone info (click picture)
> View attachment 1358778
> ...

Click to collapse





ckethan said:


> We can add languages
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## garyo (Sep 28, 2012)

mrfrustrated said:


> Can anyone help???
> 
> The phone is rooted.  I put my sim card into the phone and I have no service.  I had tried to change the IMEI using IMEI generator and using the IMEI from my current working phone and this did not work. I have tried various unlocking tools, even if they were not for my actual model, most of them did not recognize my phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The phone is already unlocked so is ready to go out of the box..  Did you actually try the phone before rooting it? Is it possible you have a faulty sim?  

I notice your kernel is dated 13 Aug.  Very early in this thread others were having IMEI issues after rooting their phones using a certain method with that particular kernel. 

You could always update to the latest stock rom as I suggested a while back.  That would certainly clean the slate, giving you a fresh start and also with any improvements the latest contains.  Maybe worth a try dude, save any more frustration


----------



## mrfrustrated (Sep 28, 2012)

garyo said:


> The phone is already unlocked so is ready to go out of the box..  Did you actually try the phone before rooting it? Is it possible you have a faulty sim?
> 
> I notice your kernel is dated 13 Aug.  Very early in this thread others were having IMEI issues after rooting their phones using a certain method with that particular kernel.
> 
> You could always update to the latest stock rom as I suggested a while back.  That would certainly clean the slate, giving you a fresh start and also with any improvements the latest contains.  Maybe worth a try dude, save any more frustration

Click to collapse



Cool, one less option off the table... the phone is unlocked. I did try to put my SIM card in before I rooted.  I do not think I have a faulty SIM, it works in my current HTC Touch Pro 2 and in my Blackberry.  OK... I Flashed with H640_77v01.01b06, that is what I have been running, I thought this was a stock rom?  If this is incorrect, I hate to bother you and make you look back, but just so I am clear, what rom am I looking for? 

I hope something works, this has been a week of frustration, I have purchased phones from China before and they worked, not sure what to do about this one... I'm about to make it a mini tablet for surfing the web... LOL.  Thanks for all your suggestions!!!


----------



## garyo (Sep 29, 2012)

mrfrustrated said:


> Cool, one less option off the table... the phone is unlocked. I did try to put my SIM card in before I rooted.  I do not think I have a faulty SIM, it works in my current HTC Touch Pro 2 and in my Blackberry.  OK... I Flashed with H640_77v01.01b06, that is what I have been running, I thought this was a stock rom?  If this is incorrect, I hate to bother you and make you look back, but just so I am clear, what rom am I looking for?
> 
> I hope something works, this has been a week of frustration, I have purchased phones from China before and they worked, not sure what to do about this one... I'm about to make it a mini tablet for surfing the web... LOL.  Thanks for all your suggestions!!!

Click to collapse



No-worries mate....   Yes H640_77v01.01b06 is the stock rom I was referring to.  However it is curious you have a kernel dated 13 Aug when that rom updates it to 29 Aug.  That earlier kernel gave others IMEI issues.  I'm guessing, but maybe when you rooted it you used a customised boot img with the older kernel in it.  My suggestion would be to apply the boot.img from the H640_77v01.01b06 package.  

Lets see if that sorts the problem and end your week of frustration


----------



## mrfrustrated (Sep 29, 2012)

garyo said:


> No-worries mate....   Yes H640_77v01.01b06 is the stock rom I was referring to.  However it is curious you have a kernel dated 13 Aug when that rom updates it to 29 Aug.  That earlier kernel gave others IMEI issues.  I'm guessing, but maybe when you rooted it you used a customised boot img with the older kernel in it.  My suggestion would be to apply the boot.img from the H640_77v01.01b06 package.
> 
> Lets see if that sorts the problem and end your week of frustration

Click to collapse



Downloaded a fresh copy of H640_77v01.01b06 from this post, SP Flash Tool, stock rom on phone... no service.    Kernel is still Aug 13.

Anything thoughts?  Should I clear anything out???  Like something in memory?  

Thank again buddy!  Finally someone who will, at the least, give me some guidance!


----------



## garyo (Sep 29, 2012)

mrfrustrated said:


> Downloaded a fresh copy of H640_77v01.01b06 from this post, SP Flash Tool, stock rom on phone... no service.    Kernel is still Aug 13.
> 
> Anything thoughts?  Should I clear anything out???  Like something in memory?
> 
> Thank again buddy!  Finally someone who will, at the least, give me some guidance!

Click to collapse



Have you tried resetting the phone to factory defaults in Settings/Backup & reset ?  First take the battery out to be real thorough that memory caches have been flushed. 

Very strange you still have the old kernel.  You using flash tool v3.1222 ??  You get the little Ok window with the green circle after flashing it?  Did you also remove the battery and USB cable from the phone before  flashing it?  Then connect it all up when flash tool begins "searching"   Ya probably already know all that part but just covering all bases here.  

Hope it helps..


----------



## garyo (Sep 29, 2012)

GT35pro said:


> Thanks for your compliment. The mtk6588 phone looks really good but I think it will only be released end of this year or early next year and I will buy it too. You are right about the note being too big but I travel a lot so dual sim and a bigger screen works for me as I don't have to bring my Asus transformer 10 inch or a laptop with me.
> I haven't had experience with scripting and ADB so I rather not do it myself. By the way, I found a rooted rom for the phone. I am using a Zopo ZP900s rom and it works great. I am currently doing the camera review. Will post it after I upload it.

Click to collapse



Yes it may be a few months before the 6588 comes out.  In time for Xmas I hope!    I see that MediaTek have announced an 8-core 6599 chip.  However it won't be out for another year..  Anyway, great things on the horizon with mobile devices! 

Let us know when you post your camera review.  Be interesting to see how that looks in comparison to this one.  Noticed in your last review that you had good gps and phone signals.  I guess the larger size helps a bit but maybe also HDC did a better job with the receivers.


----------



## yuda90 (Sep 29, 2012)

anyone have rom for tinji GT-I9220? 

plis help me


----------



## flavien317 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi, have folder of tinji i9300 rom, recovery... because in 4shared all deltet ? have new rom ?
thx


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## vesztergom (Sep 29, 2012)

ckethan said:


> We can add languages
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 AM ----------

Click to collapse



How can you add the languages? (Hungarian)
Wolud you be so kind to help me?


----------



## idoasis (Sep 30, 2012)

idoasis said:


> For some reason Mtkdroid  tools doesnt recognize my phone.
> Does anyone knows what could be the problem?
> 
> EDIT: Succeeded

Click to collapse



Again, does not recognize the phone,
What could be the problem?


----------



## garyo (Sep 30, 2012)

idoasis said:


> Again, does not recognize the phone,
> What could be the problem?

Click to collapse



I tried mtk when I first got my phone and it didn't work.  Check the date of your kernel.  Mine was 20 Aug and it seemed to have a problem with that.  I found the root-boot mod worked with that kernel.


----------



## ckethan (Sep 30, 2012)

idoasis said:


> Again, does not recognize the phone,
> What could be the problem?

Click to collapse



Pls look in task manager of windows whether some app is using the android daemon and select usb debugging in ur phone 
Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------




vesztergom said:


> How can you add the languages? (Hungarian)
> Wolud you be so kind to help me?

Click to collapse



Give me your framework-res.apk from system/framework.

Or see this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=31989122


Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GT35pro (Sep 30, 2012)

garyo said:


> Yes it may be a few months before the 6588 comes out.  In time for Xmas I hope!    I see that MediaTek have announced an 8-core 6599 chip.  However it won't be out for another year..  Anyway, great things on the horizon with mobile devices!
> 
> Let us know when you post your camera review.  Be interesting to see how that looks in comparison to this one.  Noticed in your last review that you had good gps and phone signals.  I guess the larger size helps a bit but maybe also HDC did a better job with the receivers.

Click to collapse



Here is the camera test. The phone has got a very good real 8mp camera. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkowVN_HQtY&sns=em


----------



## g4govind87 (Sep 30, 2012)

*phone bricked.*



rikky_c_a said:


> finally unbricked...nand formatted first then flashed the original rom....on again..thanx all

Click to collapse



please tell me, how you flashed rom using sp tool.
there are so many files required. from where to get them ????


----------



## mrfrustrated (Sep 30, 2012)

garyo said:


> Have you tried resetting the phone to factory defaults in Settings/Backup & reset ?  First take the battery out to be real thorough that memory caches have been flushed.
> 
> Very strange you still have the old kernel.  You using flash tool v3.1222 ??  You get the little Ok window with the green circle after flashing it?  Did you also remove the battery and USB cable from the phone before  flashing it?  Then connect it all up when flash tool begins "searching"   Ya probably already know all that part but just covering all bases here.
> 
> Hope it helps..

Click to collapse



Hey Gary,

Ok... thank you for trying to cover every option.  Yes, I am flashing correctly. Yes I am using v3.1222.  Here is what I have done so far:

1. Flashed with only the stock software H640_77v01.01b06, Kernel Aug 29, Sim in [no service], rooted with mkroot_adb and got error [http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=30968622&postcount=158], rooted with root-boot and Kernel back to Aug 13, Sim in [no service], used IMEI_windows to change the IMEI, Still [no service]

2. Flashed only stock H640_77v01.01b05, Kernel Aug 20, Sim in [no service], rooted with mkroot_adb and got the same error as above, rooted with root-boot and Kernel back to Aug 13, Sim in [no service]

3. Then I flashed H640_77v01.01b06 and H640_77v01.01b05 with the tinji i9300_recovery_mod and Taiwan101-tinji-recovery... nothing, [no service]

4. Then I went a little more crazy.  I did a bunch of combination of both stock rom over again and used different recoveries and boot.img.

5. Then I did H640_77v01.01b05 , rooted, changed the IMEI, [no service]

6.  The I found H640_77v01.01b06.moded.v0.3, this is already rooted, flashed it, and it was rooted with Aug 29 still!  But... [no service] 

Few side note:
-I put my sim card in, not rooted or rooted and it knows my network provider, but never gives me service.
-I have wiped out the Preloader, DA. and Android ADB Interface off my device manager and reinstalled drivers.  
-I don't know where to go from here.

Sorry to take up so much of your time.  I am just frustrated because this is now not making sense.

Once again, any thoughts?

Thank a million!

If this helps... this is the phone I have:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJNSwT6z3RQ&feature=related


----------



## idoasis (Sep 30, 2012)

garyo said:


> I tried mtk when I first got my phone and it didn't work.  Check the date of your kernel.  Mine was 20 Aug and it seemed to have a problem with that.  I found the root-boot mod worked with that kernel.

Click to collapse



What is root boot mod?

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------




ckethan said:


> Pls look in task manager of windows whether some app is using the android daemon and select usb debugging in ur phone
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No application is using android daemon (as far as I know).
The thing is, it worked, and now it doesnt.

Edit:Turning off and on the debugging mode for several times fix it.


----------



## garyo (Sep 30, 2012)

mrfrustrated said:


> Few side note:
> -I put my sim card in, not rooted or rooted and it knows my network provider, but never gives me service.
> -I have wiped out the Preloader, DA. and Android ADB Interface off my device manager and reinstalled drivers.
> -I don't know where to go from here.
> ...

Click to collapse



Mate, you need to change ya name from Mr Frustrated to Mr Patience!!  You have the patience of a saint to go through all that :angel:

Well I think you have covered it all.  Those stock roms you installed would have cleaned the slate and taken it back to the factory state.  

You mention that it recognises your network provider so that illuminates a faulty sim card.  Are you in a fringe reception area ?   Maybe the signal is just too weak for this phone were you live?  Also, have you tried the sim card in the other sim slot?  Can you try a sim card from another phone to see if that works?  Lastly, check on the net to see what frequency your provider operates at.  Maybe it is outside the range of this phone, but I wouldn't imagine it is.

Yes my phone is the same as in that vid, except mine has a crack in the screen now


----------



## g4govind87 (Oct 1, 2012)

*phone bricked : somebody help*

@all : please help me ... my phone got bricked. earlier it was with no network. i root it with binary and chage the tinji recovey and taiwan101 rom.
but still no network.
then again i want to update the new taiwan101 ver 3 rom. so made a data wipe in CWM.
after that its not starting up.

i am using SP tool. i understand that we can flash full rom trough it but there are so many files and i dont have all like dsp , sec////
plz help me to get out of that


----------



## garyo (Oct 1, 2012)

g4govind87 said:


> @all : please help me ... my phone got bricked. earlier it was with no network. i root it with binary and chage the tinji recovey and taiwan101 rom.
> but still no network.
> then again i want to update the new taiwan101 ver 3 rom. so made a data wipe in CWM.
> after that its not starting up.

Click to collapse



First, take the battery out for at least 10sec.  This will reset the phone.  Then put it back in and now see if it will startup.


----------



## g4govind87 (Oct 1, 2012)

garyo said:


> First, take the battery out for at least 10sec.  This will reset the phone.  Then put it back in and now see if it will startup.

Click to collapse



i did the same. but no luck. if i am trying to put boot.img through sp tool its working.


----------



## garyo (Oct 1, 2012)

GT35pro said:


> Here is the camera test. The phone has got a very good real 8mp camera. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkowVN_HQtY&sns=em

Click to collapse



Another good review :good:  Good to see the pics side by side for a direct comparison.  
Wish you didn't show the food pic.  Looked so nice, and made me feel hungry!


----------



## KetilRein (Oct 1, 2012)

*Norwegian Language*

Is it possible to add ( Norwegian language ) or multi language to Tinji GT-i9300 ?

KetilRein


----------



## alexaglob (Oct 1, 2012)

*My experience with Tinji i9300*

Hello guys,

First i want to thank you all, i got many ideas and solutions from this thread.
My phone was bought as HD|C i9300+ but came as Tinji i9300 which finally was for good as i found this thread.

I rooted the phone using Taiwan recovery and mkroot script that were mentioned earlier in this thread.

Thanks for the wifi solution ideas, finally i did the aluminum tape mod and the results are fantastic, at location that i didn't had any signal i now have three lines. I tested also the wire solution but the signal was getting very low when i had the phone in hand.

For the gps the only solution that worked very good for me was the wire, but is not a handy solution and the gps is not so important for me, so i don't care.

Initially i was disappointed cause the phone was almost unusable as phone, either very low volume or interference noise while in call.
I tested some ROMs (Taiwan/Stock) but my voice problems were not ending.
Finally i found a link at a German forum at chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?31647-Star-GT-i9300-MT6577/page13 see post 249
This solved my voice problems, also there are no Chinese apps.
Flashed the same way as Taiwan ROM, then flashed recovery and then rooted it with the mkroot batch script.
One thing to mention for the root process to start is to install the Android Composite device drivers in windows if the phone is not recognized by the system, i used the android sdk google usb driver.
Another is that the HOME key was not working after flashing this ROM but the solution is provided at the same thread posts 272 till 296.
I don't speak German but Google is our friend, not perfect translation to English but i was able to understand, a big thanks.

The Bluetooth worked for file transferring but not with sound. I found the solution in this thread forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1899592 (Thank you), is the "test fix for Bluetooth problem". 
I downloaded the signed_BJMOD_fix_BT_test2.zip and installed it with CWM recovery, the Bluetooth sound after reboot was perfect.

Anyway, this was my experience and i decided to share it as may also help other people.
This is my first post so i avoided the http prefix at the links.

Thank you all.


----------



## vesztergom (Oct 1, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Pls look in task manager of windows whether some app is using the android daemon and select usb debugging in ur phone
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse




If I know well andrion 4.0 supports more than 40 languages, including the Hungarian. I think this ROM's that mine ones on different phone modells are just limited. Maybe if I can change the homologization of the phone (for eg. to EU instead of ASIA) the hidden languages would come up...


----------



## dani_x0264 (Oct 1, 2012)

*White Screen*

Hi,
I have follow the steps to root and after, the mobile doesn´t load.
I turn it on and it keep in white screen. 
What can I do? How can I go back or solve this problem?
Thanks in advance


----------



## g4govind87 (Oct 2, 2012)

dani_x0264 said:


> Hi,
> I have follow the steps to root and after, the mobile doesn´t load.
> I turn it on and it keep in white screen.
> What can I do? How can I go back or solve this problem?
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse




how you tried to root ???
if using SP tools than use different boot.img

---------- Post added at 07:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 AM ----------




alexaglob said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> First i want to thank you all, i got many ideas and solutions from this thread.
> My phone was bought as HD|C i9300+ but came as Tinji i9300 which finally was for good as i found this thread.
> ...

Click to collapse




thanks for such a wonderful  post.

please help me ... my phone got bricked. earlier it was with no network. i root it with binary and chage the tinji recovey and taiwan101 rom.
but still no network.
then again i want to update the new taiwan101 ver 3 rom. so made a data wipe in CWM.
after that its not starting up.

i am using SP tool. i understand that we can flash full rom trough it but there are so many files and i dont have all like dsp , sec////
plz help me to get out of that.

---------- Post added at 07:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 AM ----------




g4govind87 said:


> please tell me, how you flashed rom using sp tool.
> there are so many files required. from where to get them ????

Click to collapse



hey friend , please reply . if possible plz give me the files what you have used for updating the rom.


----------



## ckethan (Oct 2, 2012)

@govinda

Pls use the scatter file from taiwan v3 rom it will load all .. 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dani_x0264 (Oct 2, 2012)

g4govind87 said:


> how you tried to root ???
> if using SP tools than use different boot.img
> 
> I used SP tools.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## dani_x0264 (Oct 2, 2012)

dani_x0264 said:


> g4govind87 said:
> 
> 
> > how you tried to root ???
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Oct 2, 2012)

alexaglob said:


> Initially i was disappointed cause the phone was almost unusable as phone, either very low volume or interference noise while in call.
> I tested some ROMs (Taiwan/Stock) but my voice problems were not ending.
> Finally i found a link at a German forum at chinamobiles.org/showthread.php?31647-Star-GT-i9300-MT6577/page13 see post 249
> This solved my voice problems, also there are no Chinese apps.

Click to collapse



I have same problem with "interference noise while in call"..
Your solution is the German ROM? Right?

Thanx


----------



## alexaglob (Oct 2, 2012)

g4govind87 said:


> how you tried to root ???
> if using SP tools than use different boot.img
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, i think you should flash a complete rom first.
You can try the one i used from the german forum, at download.cect-shop.com/firmware/Firmware_Flashtool_GT-i9300.rar.
It also includes the flashing tool.

1) Download the rom, unzip it in your hard disk.
2) Run the flash tool provided with that, just to be sure, i also used other flash tool i downloaded earlier.
3) The phone is powered off and battery is off
4) Load the scatter file of that rom, leave everything checked
5) Press download
6) Put the battery in the phone
7) Connect the usb, (i suppose you already have the drivers installed), in couple of seconds the pc will recognize the phone and will start flashing the rom
8) Is finished when you get the popup with the green circle
9) Get the battery and usb cable off the phone
10) load the Taiwan recovery scatter file, no need to close the flash tool
11) leave checked only the boot and recovery
12) Press download and do the same steps from 6 through 9, now you are with the new flashed rom and the CWM recovery
13) Put the battery, if you wish also the usb cable to support power juice, and boot the phone normaly. 
You have to setup the phone again, no need to unlock the sim and connect to wifi for now, choose to skip signining in a google account you can do it later from Settings/Accounts&Sync.
14) Go to Settings/Developer Options and enable Usb Debugging and Allow mock locations
15) At Settings/Security check Unknown Sources
16) See at your pc the Device Manager if there is Android Phone or Android Tablet device, this means your phone can be recognized by ADB manager. If not you need the Android Composite Device driver.
17) Run mkroot.cmd, it will do 3 reboots and the phone is rooted.
18) After that you can connect to wifi, sign in to your google account and further setup the phone.
19) You have also to enable HOME key by editing the file at /system/usr/keylayout/mtk-kpd.kl the final text must be like at chinamobiles.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=22253&d=1347963907 , i am using the Rom Toolbox app, it provides many tools and a root explorer and text editor.

mkroot.cmd and windows drivers can be found at the link that jimmykar gave at his post in this thread, post #64

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------




v3rcingetorige said:


> I have same problem with "interference noise while in call"..
> Your solution is the German ROM? Right?
> 
> Thanx

Click to collapse



Yes, seems it worked for me. The mic volume is not perfect but at least other people can hear me now 
After applying the bluetooth fix i use a bluetooth headset. If you have also a bluetooth media headset the sound is very good.

The cable headset in all roms behave strange, i have better sound if i press the mic button on the headset.

The values for mic in Engineer menu have strange values but i dont want to mess more now, i'm also waiting for the HDC note 2 maybe if that behaves better i can get an idea of the values from there.


----------



## Micke.T.E (Oct 3, 2012)

*Back to basics..*

Hello to you helpful peoples 

I bought a Tinji i9300 wich I wanted to have Eng or Swe language inserted into,
After hours of reading this is the place I find the most useful to me.

Okay, problem: I totally faceplanted when using SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1222.00 and formatted entire nand (internal) memory, NO backup what so ever..

Downloaded usb driver bundle kies, uninstalled kies but left the usb driver installed, installed a usbdriver from samsung, also manually forced in usb2ser_win7.inf (this may or may not be relevant as the SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1222.00 actually works to flash/format my phone.)

I have 'successfully' flashed the stockrom provided from earlier pages, Taiwan101-tinji-recovery.rar
Whole, loaded scatter and flashed it, tried with boot.img alone (unticked the other options)

Nothing happens when I try to power phone up, I've tried these combos with/without battery, with/without charger: 
vol+ > home > power
vol- > home > power
vol+ > power
vol- > power

I think I'm missing something..

Would appriciate 'little' help, as I'm booth a n00b and a bit old, please bare with me


----------



## ckethan (Oct 3, 2012)

Micke.T.E said:


> Hello to you helpful peoples
> 
> I bought a Tinji i9300 wich I wanted to have Eng or Swe language inserted into,
> After hours of reading this is the place I find the most useful to me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey power off your phone .. connect usb wait battery charge to disappear .. now try vol up + power

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Micke.T.E (Oct 3, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Hey power off your phone .. connect usb wait battery charge to disappear .. now try vol up + power
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Would if I could, I don't have the battery charge image, my phone dosn't show that either.
power on/off isn't possible as it wont respond to the power button at all at this time.

I beleave I have formatted the internal sd-card (nand) and therefor cannot even power the phone up, not even to battery icon/image.


----------



## jimmykar (Oct 3, 2012)

alexaglob said:


> Hi, i think you should flash a complete rom first.
> You can try the one i used from the german forum, at download.cect-shop.com/firmware/Firmware_Flashtool_GT-i9300.rar.
> It also includes the flashing tool.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





nice post my friend
i want to ask u...
with this rom there is still screen flickering when battery goes down and the brightness is on automatic?because in all other roms there is that problem
can u find a way to use from the taiwan vip rom(that i have in the phone) the way to increase the app space from 502 to 1.8gb?this is useful

thank u!!

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------




alexaglob said:


> Hi, i think you should flash a complete rom first.
> You can try the one i used from the german forum, at download.cect-shop.com/firmware/Firmware_Flashtool_GT-i9300.rar.
> It also includes the flashing tool.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nice post my friend
i want to ask u...
with this rom there is still screen flickering when battery goes down and the brightness is on automatic?because in all other roms there is that problem
can u find a way to use from the taiwan vip rom(that i have in the phone) the way to increase the app space from 502 to 1.8gb?this is useful

thank u!!


----------



## ckethan (Oct 3, 2012)

@all
What is this after editing /system/usr/keylayout/mtk-kpd.kl this file....the home key sometimes help to wake but sometimes no...
Anyone faced the same problem???????

or i think we need to edit both *key 172 and key 102* ... ??


----------



## jimmykar (Oct 3, 2012)

alexaglob said:


> Hi, i think you should flash a complete rom first.
> You can try the one i used from the german forum, at download.cect-shop.com/firmware/Firmware_Flashtool_GT-i9300.rar.
> It also includes the flashing tool.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





ckethan said:


> @all
> What is this after editing /system/usr/keylayout/mtk-kpd.kl this file....the home key sometimes help to wake but sometimes no...
> Anyone faced the same problem???????
> 
> or i think we need to edit both *key 172 and key 102* ... ??

Click to collapse



i ll try to edit both but i can not have the result that i need...to wake up the phone
like u,sometimes works...sometimes not!!:silly:


----------



## ckethan (Oct 3, 2012)

@jimmykar

hey by just editing key 172 HOME to WAKE ... does it work properly always ??

---------- Post added at 12:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------

@All

And guys if i use 3g the battery lasts only 30mins...then power off...anyone tried using 3g data ??


----------



## Micke.T.E (Oct 3, 2012)

Post #583

Solved it all!

I have pushed the Thanks buttons, now I thank you people from the bottom of my heart, Thank you!

alexaglob
ckethan
jimmykar
and all other who have helped with your effort, good stuff, keep modding! =D

modding might be rooting 

Anyway, again: Thanks!


----------



## flavien317 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi, all archive on 4shared is offline. Have another link ???
Thanks


----------



## jimmykar (Oct 3, 2012)

ckethan said:


> @jimmykar
> 
> hey by just editing key 172 HOME to WAKE ... does it work properly always ??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




nope..even if i change that,does not work...and with the right permissions..644

now about 3g enabled,of course the battery is consuming faster but not in 30 mins....
at least some hours for me


----------



## delightone (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello everybody this is my first post on this board.


I bought my wife a tinji i9300  she loves the phone.
The only thing that sucks is the battery it drains very fast does anybody have a solution.
After reading the forum i know i'm on a fake 4.1.1 firmware.

Is there any thing i can do about it?


----------



## GT35pro (Oct 4, 2012)

ckethan said:


> @all
> What is this after editing /system/usr/keylayout/mtk-kpd.kl this file....the home key sometimes help to wake but sometimes no...
> Anyone faced the same problem???????
> 
> or i think we need to edit both *key 172 and key 102* ... ??

Click to collapse



The home button will never work. I think it is because of the firmware. It only works when you power button to sleep and press home button within 1 second. It also works when phone is charging. But will not work when you pull out the USB charging cable.

---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 AM ----------




delightone said:


> Hello everybody this is my first post on this board.
> 
> 
> I bought my wife a tinji i9300  she loves the phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Disable auto rotate.


----------



## garyo (Oct 4, 2012)

delightone said:


> Hello everybody this is my first post on this board.
> 
> I bought my wife a tinji i9300  she loves the phone.
> The only thing that sucks is the battery it drains very fast does anybody have a solution.
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome to this forum   Yes it is fake 4.1.1.  It is actually ICS.

Try the following tips to get more battery life...  Turn off GPS, Bluetooth and Auto Rotation.  These can be found in the drop-down bar.  Very easy to turn them back on when you need them.  I found with my phone this more than doubled my battery life.


----------



## padwal (Oct 4, 2012)

inamie said:


> Browse with ROOT EXPLORER..
> System/Media
> Rename Bootanimation2.zip ----> Bootanimation.zip
> Rename Shutanimation2.zip----->Shutanimation.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



When I try to rename the files it is stateing as cannot rename as the files are read only. please help


----------



## ckethan (Oct 4, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> nope..even if i change that,does not work...and with the right permissions..644
> 
> now about 3g enabled,of course the battery is consuming faster but not in 30 mins....
> at least some hours for me

Click to collapse



Hey I think we should change in generic.kl file ..

How many hours it lasts in 3g friend? 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------




padwal said:


> When I try to rename the files it is stateing as cannot rename as the files are read only. please help

Click to collapse



Look for mount as r/w button 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jequan (Oct 4, 2012)

GT35pro said:


> The home button will never work. I think it is because of the firmware. It only works when you power button to sleep and press home button within 1 second. It also works when phone is charging. But will not work when you pull out the USB charging cable.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had this problem. Switched over to the taiwan Rom V03. No problems since then and with auto-rotate on.
The battery is not the best but it lasts a whole day and then some and i plug my smartphones in over night anyways.


----------



## KetilRein (Oct 4, 2012)

*Dead Tinji I9300*

Hi !
Tried yesterday to root my phone with Taywan rom. No contakt with phone with SP Flash Tool now,and no light in phone when charging,and the phone will not start.
Need som help what to do


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## Micke.T.E (Oct 4, 2012)

KetilRein said:


> Hi !
> Tried yesterday to root my phone with Taywan rom. No contakt with phone with SP Flash Tool now,and no light in phone when charging,and the phone will not start.
> Need som help what to do

Click to collapse



Follow the guide on post #583

Worked for me.

---------- Post added at 08:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 AM ----------

I would like to have a firmware for Nordic regions onto my Tinji i9300.

I see people asking for Norwegian, I would like Swedish, the Nordic roms comes with multi language, both languages will be in a Nordic 'boot'.

I would like to have a link to such a boot.img if possible, else a little help on howto install thru other means.

:fingers-crossed:

Oh yes, I can't connect to internet/google app store.
I have Halebop 3g card.. again somthing is missing =P


----------



## delightone (Oct 4, 2012)

Jequan said:


> I had this problem. Switched over to the taiwan Rom V03. No problems since then and with auto-rotate on.
> The battery is not the best but it lasts a whole day and then some and i plug my smartphones in over night anyways.

Click to collapse



is there a tutorial somewhere where i can find A "HOW TO" root and load the taiwan rom v3 on it.
 Because i was a apple fanboy, and trying to educate myself on android so practicly i'm an noob.

I want to thank you guys for helping


----------



## jimmykar (Oct 4, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Hey I think we should change in generic.kl file ..
> 
> How many hours it lasts in 3g friend?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



atleast 10-12 hours....with 3g enable
of course it depends from what r u doing with 3g..if u serf in web its another discussion

have u edit the other file for the home button?
any solution?


----------



## KetilRein (Oct 4, 2012)

*Dead I9300*

Have managed to kill my GT-I9300 Tinji, used SP Flash Tool, I think I have the wrong room, black screen, no light indicators, no response when charging phones, and no contact with SP Flash Tool.
Anyone know what needs to be done?

Ketil Rein


----------



## Micke.T.E (Oct 4, 2012)

*Black screen*

I have black screen when you are in a call?
Screen comes back after call is ended tho.

I want the screen on, so I can use the keyboard while in call.
It's good for when calling f.ex your bank, and they have this "press 1 to do this, press 2 to do that or press 3 to go to a real person and talk to him/her"

Annoying not beeing able to use the keyboard when in call.


----------



## mouhdz (Oct 4, 2012)

padwal said:


> When I try to rename the files it is stateing as cannot rename as the files are read only. please help

Click to collapse



i have the same problem my phone is rooted but i con not delete Chinese app it shows the files are read only



ckethan said:


> Look for mount as r/w button
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i don't understand can you explain pleas

---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------




mouhdz said:


> i have the same problem my phone is rooted but i con not delete Chinese app it shows the files are read only
> 
> 
> i don't understand can you explain pleas

Click to collapse



thank you so much ckethan i did it


----------



## GT35pro (Oct 4, 2012)

Jequan said:


> I had this problem. Switched over to the taiwan Rom V03. No problems since then and with auto-rotate on.
> The battery is not the best but it lasts a whole day and then some and i plug my smartphones in over night anyways.

Click to collapse



I tried the Taiwan v3 ROM before but it still shows v01 in the 'about phone'. What does yours show? V03? I am not sure if I have the correct rom version.


----------



## lobobdn (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi , i have this mobile tinji i9300 but this need overclock for play game( n.o.v.a 3 ,batman....) 

 anyone know how we could do overclock? there any kernel compatible?

Thank you for the attention!


----------



## alexaglob (Oct 4, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> nice post my friend
> i want to ask u...
> with this rom there is still screen flickering when battery goes down and the brightness is on automatic?because in all other roms there is that problem
> can u find a way to use from the taiwan vip rom(that i have in the phone) the way to increase the app space from 502 to 1.8gb?this is useful
> ...

Click to collapse



hi, thanks

Yes the flickering is there when battery is low.
I have not tested the taiwan way to increase space yet.

The joy stopped for 24 hours, i did a big mistake to flash a rom from another phone, was curious to see if that android version works.
The mistake was that i flashed all the rom, i finaly understood why they have the preloader and dsp with red color in flash tool when loading the scatter file.
The phone became a brick directly, not even the red led was working when connected to usb, pure darkness.
I found the way to restore it but needed to get all its guts out, i will do a post of the case with photos and directions for anyone that will face the same condition.
The phone can be unbricked in any case even if preloader is messed and ofcourse in this case flash tool dont see any device.
Unless the phone is burned or thrown in the water 
Got the principle of the way from this post  forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?p=730752  :good:
Not good translation from google but i understood the method
Went back some years when i unbricked my linksys router the hardware way.

Not much time available now, i will be back with instructions for unbricking the device.


----------



## elnino1 (Oct 4, 2012)

sorry for my English but I'm Spanish and this is google translator

 Hi, I received this phone yesterday and I managed to do root following your steps, my phone has a problem with some lines that seem interference on the screen I'll put pictures, someone has this happened or happens? Is there any solution?
 Can you tell me last rom link case is solved?

 Thanks to all


----------



## Micke.T.E (Oct 4, 2012)

*Rock on!*

No info post.

This is a Thank YOU post! :good:

flavien317
hardi75 
inamie
yancute
ckethan
jimmykar
boonheng84
consulyap
testtuner
idoasis
hcotuk
pinotuning
Jequan
beetlejuice303
humpty_dumpty_empty
rikky_c_a
v3rcingetorige
DarkwingHB
vasanthurking
alexlatino
g227vam
thejase
garyo
Max202k
singsingwong2
GT35pro
Benz83
superstream
lobobdn
mrfrustrated
pitoxman
g4govind87
KetilRein
alexaglob
vesztergom
dani_x0264



(Sorry, you are limited to 8 thanks per day) <-- Gonna spam that one more often from now on..


To one and all for inputs, ideas and pushing on.
For everything I have used/tested and succeded with in this thread.
Lastly for all the other n00bs out there with questions asked (and answered) for me to read and pick up on!


Adding while I can ..
I now run my phone on 3G - Halebop, still get black screen in calls..
Can connect to internet with phone, also via PDA Net.
Charged phone up to 99% (dosnt want to goto 100%) just to test and see how long the battery takes to drain when in 3G mode.

Just to clarify, my issues I've previously mentioned are now solved (except for the black screen when in a call and not using headphones)


----------



## jimmykar (Oct 4, 2012)

GT35pro said:


> I tried the Taiwan v3 ROM before but it still shows v01 in the 'about phone'. What does yours show? V03? I am not sure if I have the correct rom version.

Click to collapse



also mine is reported as v01 but its ok...its only one the vip rom until now....
check if your phone with this rom have 1,8gb of app storage


----------



## padwal (Oct 5, 2012)

*R/W*



ckethan said:


> Hey I think we should change in generic.kl file ..
> 
> How many hours it lasts in 3g friend?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



R/W BUTTON WHEN CLICKED DOES NOT CHANGE TO R/O


----------



## ckethan (Oct 5, 2012)

padwal said:


> R/W BUTTON WHEN CLICKED DOES NOT CHANGE TO R/O

Click to collapse



That means mobiles is not rooted .. 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Micke.T.E (Oct 5, 2012)

*this about 3g*

Did you people have short battery time when you have 3g on?

Mine lasts a full day with 3g on..

Not surfing tho ;$

or did I miss somthing?


----------



## alexaglob (Oct 5, 2012)

*Unbricking Tinji the hard way when no other solution*

Hi guys,

A good lesson learned after rewriting PRELOADER and  DSP_BL with another phone's.
The phone was dead, no led when connected to usb and of course no activity on flash tool as the usb port was not activating.
Basically as i understand the critical blocks are the first 5, PRELOADER and DSP_BL (that's why flash tool has them with red text) and also MBR, EBR1 and UBOOT.

Anyway after having the phone in this condition i was searching for unbricking methods and i found this good thread in the Russian site forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?p=730752
I understood the principle although the translation was not good, i searched with the multimeter for points that with connected the usb cable will have a voltage near the battery voltage as was suggested at that post. Finaly i found the two points that are shown in the second picture (points 1 and 2).

Without battery, connected the usb cable to the pc and opened the device manager.
I turned the multimeter to the location that acts like jumper, using the multimeter cables was very handy for that.
I touched it some times, nothing was happening and decided to keep it alittle more, the list moved in device manager but nothing special.
So i decided to keep it more than 5 seconds, the device manager recognized Mediatek USB port, that was. The drivers were there installed from previous attempts. I also had installed manually as legacy devices some extra from the mediatek driver list. 

I started flash tool, loaded the scatter file of the ROM i use for this phone and selected only the first 5 blocks and pressed download.
I connected the two points and kept them like that till flashing finished.
I placed the battery and pushed it to touch the pins (cause without the back frame don't fits ok) and the red led was working now.
Assembled it back, loaded again the flash tool but now with all the blocks selected and did the flashing now using the usual way with the battery. 
That's it after flashing finished the phone booted ok and started the setup.

I had a complete backup that i did with the MTKdroidTools and got back the phone as it was exactly before flashing the wrong rom.

For anyone that has the phone in same bad condition and wants to try this method of course as usual i must say is done AT YOUR OWN RISK
If there is a possibility to have the phone replaced do it.


----------



## Micke.T.E (Oct 5, 2012)

alexaglob said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A good lesson learned after rewriting PRELOADER and  DSP_BL with another phone's.
> The phone was dead, no led when connected to usb and of course no activity on flash tool as the usb port was not activating.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wicked!
Thanks, will keep this in mind if/when all else fails :good:


----------



## ckethan (Oct 5, 2012)

@all 
Latest mobile uncle tool 

Mobile uncle Toolbox V2.4.0-0909.zip


----------



## ckethan (Oct 5, 2012)

@All 

Custom rom from *ZBEAR* Credits to him

https://rapidshare.com/#!download|21p8|4201313751|ZBear - Tinji i9300 v.1.10.zip|241992|0|0

*Changes (translated by google)*
Partly in Italian
Eliminate all APP in China
Integrate various utilities in ITA
Wifi Analyzer
Barcode Scanner
Battery spy (in English, curve battery consumption)
BS Player FREE (video player)
Dolphin Browser (excellent, also emulates desktop browser)
Flash Player 11.1
GPS Test
PdaNet (English)
RootExplorer
Sipdroid
Super manager
SYGIC (Great Navigator ....)
And more.
Launcher: on departure asks whether to use the standard or GO LAUNCHER EX, which can be uninstalled if you do not like (actually noticeably slows the cello, but provides a wealth of other interesting software, gadgets and applets). To uninstall use Super Manager can also uninstall app system.
GADGET RECOMMENDED: GO POWER MASTER - allows good use of the battery.
GO SMS PRO
ROOT and SUPERUSER


Reversing the SDCard, as activating the external SDCard system (so that you enter yourself) and how SDCard2 the inside.
For the "partition fix" to 2.5 Gb I have not yet found one that goes. As soon as I understand how it is organized, if you can not find it, I go inside myself.

From the tests I've done the rom is stable and fairly fast.

Remember that the consumption of the mobile is SHOWN IN UNEXPECTED WAY THE SYSTEM: actually if they state the 15% is actually 50% of consumption!


KNOWN FAULTS:
the reader of the battery charger is crazy.
I'm 'trying to see why: the feeling is that the reading software is totally not calibrated, because it indicates 80% when the battery is disconnected ASAP.
Do not worry: MINIMALLY not affect battery life. It 's just a bug on the DISPLAY of the charge itself, and stop.


----------



## elnino1 (Oct 5, 2012)

elnino1 said:


> sorry for my English but I'm Spanish and this is google translator
> 
> Hi, I received this phone yesterday and I managed to do root following your steps, my phone has a problem with some lines that seem interference on the screen I'll put pictures, someone has this happened or happens? Is there any solution?
> Can you tell me last rom link case is solved?
> ...

Click to collapse



nobody knows anything?


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## jimmykar (Oct 5, 2012)

ckethan said:


> @All
> 
> Custom rom from *ZBEAR* Credits to him
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




have u tried it?


----------



## ckethan (Oct 5, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> have u tried it?

Click to collapse



No friend I sold both the mobiles a week ago ...

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 AM ----------

@elnino1

It happens to all 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elnino1 (Oct 6, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> have u tried it?

Click to collapse



I've tried and quite, I am left with the vip v3


----------



## ckethan (Oct 6, 2012)

elnino1 said:


> I've tried and quite, I am left with the vip v3

Click to collapse



how is it?...any difference ?


----------



## garyo (Oct 6, 2012)

alexaglob said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> For anyone that has the phone in same bad condition and wants to try this method of course as usual i must say is done AT YOUR OWN RISK
> If there is a possibility to have the phone replaced do it.

Click to collapse



Excellent post, very informative.  Thanks so much for writing it.  Would be very helpful if any of us face the same situation.


----------



## KetilRein (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi !
Anyone have the orginal firmware to  Tinji I9300 ?
Forgot to take backup


----------



## flavien317 (Oct 6, 2012)

have link of original and vip v3 rom ?


----------



## Benz83 (Oct 6, 2012)

Guys, anyone can tell me how many roms there are for this kind o phone^?


----------



## flepp4ever (Oct 6, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> have u tried it?

Click to collapse



Keep away from this rom... It bricked my phone. Thankfully i brought it back to life with the post 583


----------



## padwal (Oct 6, 2012)

*GPS update for India*



jimmykar said:


> have u tried it?

Click to collapse



is there any GPS update for this phone in India. My GPS is not receiving any signal


----------



## KetilRein (Oct 6, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> have link of original and vip v3 rom ?

Click to collapse



Tanks,kan you give the link for for the roms ?


----------



## DarkwingHB (Oct 6, 2012)

Found a ROM in Italian Forum:
https://rapidshare.com/#!download|21p2|4201313751|ZBear - Tinji i9300 v.1.10.zip|241992|0|0

http://forum.chinafonini.it/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=12516&start=90&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

Any1 already tested it??


----------



## flepp4ever (Oct 6, 2012)

DarkwingHB said:


> Found a ROM in Italian Forum:
> https://rapidshare.com/#!download|21p2|4201313751|ZBear - Tinji i9300 v.1.10.zip|241992|0|0
> 
> http://forum.chinafonini.it/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=12516&start=90&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
> ...

Click to collapse



Forget this rom...
It bricked my phone. I managed to get it back to life with the instructions of post 583


----------



## sarkolata (Oct 6, 2012)

DarkwingHB said:


> Found a ROM in Italian Forum:
> 
> 
> Any1 already tested it??

Click to collapse



This rom is posted few pages ago.. It's not good as people say...

I bought tinji i9300 few days ago... I readed all pages of this thread, I could have root it and change the imei succesfully. Thanks to jimmykar, ckethan and all others, their posts were really useful 

What currently I think:
- The battery indicator makes me crazy 
- Screen flickering sometimes go really much which makes me crazy as well
- I can't delete the homepages (there is 5, I use only 2) (I'm using stock rom)

So what do u think... Is taiwan V3 is or the stock rom is better guys? (my stock rom built on 29aug)


----------



## flepp4ever (Oct 6, 2012)

sarkolata said:


> This rom is posted few pages ago.. It's not good as people say...
> 
> I bought tinji i9300 few days ago... I readed all pages of this thread, I could have root it and change the imei succesfully. Thanks to jimmykar, ckethan and all others, their posts were really useful
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can you post links to both files please?


----------



## sarkolata (Oct 6, 2012)

flepp4ever said:


> can you post links to both files please?

Click to collapse



You want links for stock rom and taiwan v3?

If yes, i don't know link for stock rom, it was already installed when i bought the device
if you want taiwan v3, go back few pages.


----------



## garyo (Oct 7, 2012)

*Screen*

Has anyone cracked their screen yet?  I dropped my phone a couple of weeks ago.  It fell about 1.5m onto hard concrete.  It landed face down and hit real hard.  I expected the screen to be totally munted.  However it just had a crack about 20mm in the top corner.  Just the outer glass is cracked, the inner screen still works perfect.  Since then that crack has grown in length to over twice the size.  Just like the way a crack in the windscreen of a car grows longer over time. 

I believe this glass is supposed to be amoled.  I don't know how that compares directly to gorilla glass, but I have to say that for the walloping it took, it didn't do too bad! ....  I better be careful from now on though.  It might not withstand another drop like this :fingers-crossed:


----------



## sarkolata (Oct 7, 2012)

I wonder what will happen if i setup a real s3 rom on this? Can anyone tell?

Sent from my GT-i9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DarkwingHB (Oct 7, 2012)

And how would you do this ???
Think about: What kind of Hardware is exact the same in both Devices??? None?? Then you know the Answer!


----------



## Lianen (Oct 7, 2012)

*Summary of available recovery and firmware roms*

Hi,

I have been following this thread, and I really think it would be nice if someone could summarize what is not available for our phone, the Tinji I9300. This to help everybody in possession of this phone the best way.

What recoveries are available, and what custom/stock roms are available? 

If links to where these can be downloaded from this would be nice!

Keep up the good work that you are all doing and thank you for all the effort you put into this topic


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## sarkolata (Oct 7, 2012)

DarkwingHB said:


> And how would you do this ???
> Think about: What kind of Hardware is exact the same in both Devices??? None?? Then you know the Answer!

Click to collapse



Well, this device runs the 4.0 version of android, so maybe it can run the jelly bean as well???


----------



## KetilRein (Oct 7, 2012)

alexaglob said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A good lesson learned after rewriting PRELOADER and  DSP_BL with another phone's.
> The phone was dead, no led when connected to usb and of course no activity on flash tool as the usb port was not activating.
> ...

Click to collapse



i got unbricked the phone, but it stopped in yellow around 75%-85% when loading the scatter file. I dont know what to do, can somebody help?
I took a NAND test and this is the result:

===============	Memory Detection Report	 ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x00020000 (128KB)

External RAM:

	Type = DRAM

	Size = 0x20000000 (512MB/4096Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

EMMC :

	 EMMC_PART_BOOT1 	Size = 0x0000000200200000(8592031744MB)
	 EMMC_PART_BOOT2 	Size = 0x0000000200200000(0MB)
	 EMMC_PART_RPMB 	Size = 0x0000000000000000(0MB)
	 EMMC_PART_GP1 	Size = 0x0000000000000000(3875536896MB)
	 EMMC_PART_GP2 	Size = 0x0000000000000E70(255891944MB)
	 EMMC_PART_GP3 	Size = 0x11D2F98800000004(27438347036838711MB)
	 EMMC_PART_GP4 	Size = 0x000000BC11D2F898(9743150319052802792MB)
	 EMMC_PART_USER 	Size = 0x11D2F8F000000001(1474141882MB)

============		 NAND Test		 ============

SKIP! NAND Flash was not detected!


----------



## KetilRein (Oct 7, 2012)

i got unbricked the phone with Firmware H640_77v01.01b05(stand H640_77v01.01b01 on the phone) but it stopped in yellow around 75%-85% when loading the scatter file. I dont know what to do, can somebody help?


----------



## flepp4ever (Oct 7, 2012)

sarkolata said:


> You want links for stock rom and taiwan v3?
> 
> If yes, i don't know link for stock rom, it was already installed when i bought the device
> if you want taiwan v3, go back few pages.

Click to collapse



Well, the only taiwan v3 i've found is from the 24. Aug. There should be a 29. August around,right?
I also tried stock H640_77v01.01b06, but loads of options were still in chinese. Then i installed a modded version of this stock, but google sync and the play store didn't work....


----------



## garyo (Oct 8, 2012)

flepp4ever said:


> Well, the only taiwan v3 i've found is from the 24. Aug. There should be a 29. August around,right?
> I also tried stock H640_77v01.01b06, but loads of options were still in chinese. Then i installed a modded version of this stock, but google sync and the play store didn't work....

Click to collapse



v3 has the 24 Aug kernel,  H640_77v01.01b06 is 29 Aug.  Easy enough to disable or uninstall the Chinese apps for anyone that doesn't want them.

I'm running H640_77v01.01b06 and have no issues with play store etc.  The modded rom you used must have caused that.


----------



## sarkolata (Oct 8, 2012)

I have the 29aug. Stock rom but this rom has battery indicator bug... thats why i look for a good rom!

I still wonder why we cant install real s3 roms like liquidsmooth etc.?

Sent from my GT-i9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ckethan (Oct 8, 2012)

sarkolata said:


> I have the 29aug. Stock rom but this rom has battery indicator bug... thats why i look for a good rom!
> 
> I still wonder why we cant install real s3 roms like liquidsmooth etc.?
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey man that is really impossible because of different chipset and processor ... if this was possible who will buy original s3 lol

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarkolata (Oct 8, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Hey man that is really impossible because of different chipset and processor ... if this was possible who will buy original s3 lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It still has better graphic, battery, processor... Even this was possible people would buy the original one  today i compared this and real s3... this is way too heavy, tick and graphics are bad. Maybe i will buy real s3 if the damn battery bug does not get solved...

Today i sent pm to my seller to learn if theres any other rom. Will post here if it exist!

Sent from my GT-i9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ckethan (Oct 8, 2012)

sarkolata said:


> It still has better graphic, battery, processor... Even this was possible people would buy the original one  today i compared this and real s3... this is way too heavy, tick and graphics are bad. Maybe i will buy real s3 if the damn battery bug does not get solved...
> 
> Today i sent pm to my seller to learn if theres any other rom. Will post here if it exist!
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Money matters man u get what u pay for... if u want s3 like try kungfu k3 

Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ckethan (Oct 8, 2012)

*Rooting Step by Step*

For all those new comers and novice people i have made a in-depth of rooting process

http://chinagizmos.blogspot.in/

Next parts will be on custom rom and revovery ... imei .. many tweaks etc


----------



## jimmykar (Oct 8, 2012)

ckethan said:


> For all those new comers and novice people i have made a in-depth of rooting process
> 
> http://chinagizmos.blogspot.in/
> 
> Next parts will be on custom rom and revovery ... imei .. many tweaks etc

Click to collapse



:good::good::fingers-crossed:


----------



## andregio (Oct 8, 2012)

*Mobile network not available?*

Hi, I received a Tinji i9300 from pandawill a couple of days ago and it doesn't connect to gsm mobile network, so I cannot make calls or send/receive sms.
I've read other users with this same issue (@mrfrustrated, @humpty_dumpty_empty, etc), but... has anyone successfully solved it? How did you accomplish it?


Best regards,


----------



## padwal (Oct 9, 2012)

*GPS update for India*



jimmykar said:


> :good::good::fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



my  gps is not working please advice


----------



## ckethan (Oct 9, 2012)

andregio said:


> Hi, I received a Tinji i9300 from pandawill a couple of days ago and it doesn't connect to gsm mobile network, so I cannot make calls or send/receive sms.
> I've read other users with this same issue (@mrfrustrated, @humpty_dumpty_empty, etc), but... has anyone successfully solved it? How did you accomplish it?
> 
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



Read this tutorial : http://chinagizmos.blogspot.in/2012/10/imei-problems-backup-restore-no-service.html


----------



## sarkolata (Oct 9, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Money matters man u get what u pay for... if u want s3 like try kungfu k3
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Where i can find kungfu k3? Is not on aliexpress...

My seller gave me this link as new rom:
http://5198.ru/files/H640_77v01.01b06.rar

May anybody try and share results?

Sent from my GT-i9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Feierprinz (Oct 9, 2012)

andregio said:


> Hi, I received a Tinji i9300 from pandawill a couple of days ago and it doesn't connect to gsm mobile network, so I cannot make calls or send/receive sms.
> I've read other users with this same issue (@mrfrustrated, @humpty_dumpty_empty, etc), but... has anyone successfully solved it? How did you accomplish it?
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



I have solve these issue ono my phone. A Cable from GSM-Antenna to the SIM-Slots was loose.

Best Regards

Swne


----------



## andregio (Oct 9, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Read this tutorial :

Click to collapse



Thanks for updating your blog and include all that information! 
My phone IMEIs seem correct, IMEI numbers (in Settings) are the same printed in the label under the battery, but I tried two different SIM cards (from different carriers, both work ok on other cellphones), and I get a "Mobile network unavailable" message.

I haven't rooted the phone yet, I will today. After that, the steps will probably be: 1) restore IMEI numbers if deleted, and 2) Replace the MP0B_001 with a new one. Is that right?

Thank you very much. I'm completely new to all this Android stuff, I have had other Android devices, but I never rooted them or had this kind of problems.

Best regards,


----------



## ckethan (Oct 9, 2012)

andregio said:


> Thanks for updating your blog and include all that information!
> My phone IMEIs seem correct, IMEI numbers (in Settings) are the same printed in the label under the battery, but I tried two different SIM cards (from different carriers, both work ok on other cellphones), and I get a "Mobile network unavailable" message.
> 
> I haven't rooted the phone yet, I will today. After that, the steps will probably be: 1) restore IMEI numbers if deleted, and 2) Replace the MP0B_001 with a new one. Is that right?
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to root first then follow the guide no service part .. 

My blog : http://chinagizmos.blogspot.in/


----------



## andregio (Oct 9, 2012)

Feierprinz said:


> I have solve these issue ono my phone. A Cable from GSM-Antenna to the SIM-Slots was loose.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Swne

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for your response. I didn't think it was a hardware problem, but now that you mention it, it really makes sense. I'll try the software solutions provided, and if they do not solve the issue, I'll check the antenna.
Thanks again,
Best regards,


----------



## Gryx (Oct 9, 2012)

You can root the Tinji I9300 very easy! Just download Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v13.zip (NOT v14, this one doesn't work)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460

Can't someone make a sticky with how to root, flash custom recovery, customs roms. It's not easy to find all this things now in a 65 pages thread with different comments...


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## alexaglob (Oct 9, 2012)

KetilRein said:


> i got unbricked the phone, but it stopped in yellow around 75%-85% when loading the scatter file. I dont know what to do, can somebody help?
> I took a NAND test and this is the result:
> 
> ===============	Memory Detection Report	 ===============
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,
Have u tried to flash partialy? the 5 small parts first, get battery and usb out and try again one block at a time, after every block get battery out and usb and proceed to next?
Not sure but just test also this way.
If continues having the same error then maybe is hardware problem.


----------



## ckethan (Oct 9, 2012)

andregio said:


> Thank you very much for your response. I didn't think it was a hardware problem, but now that you mention it, it really makes sense. I'll try the software solutions provided, and if they do not solve the issue, I'll check the antenna.
> Thanks again,
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



look at my blog 
http://chinagizmos.blogspot.in/


----------



## ckethan (Oct 10, 2012)

Next part I will create all possible tips tricks and tweaks for this phone .. 

My blog : http://chinagizmos.blogspot.in/


----------



## KetilRein (Oct 10, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Next part I will create all possible tips tricks and tweaks for this phone ..
> 
> My blog : http://chinagizmos.blogspot.in/

Click to collapse



Hello!
Got phone unbrinked follow your guide, but how to enter multi-language (English language), is this possible? :good:

Ketil Rein

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------




ckethan said:


> Next part I will create all possible tips tricks and tweaks for this phone ..
> 
> My blog : http://chinagizmos.blogspot.in/

Click to collapse



Hello!
Got phone unbrinked follow your guide, but how add multi language (Norwegian language) to the phone, is this possible? :good:

Ketil Rein


----------



## andregio (Oct 10, 2012)

ckethan said:


> You need to root first then follow the guide no service part ..
> 
> My blog : chinagizmos.blogspot.in/

Click to collapse





Feierprinz said:


> I have solve these issue ono my phone. A Cable from GSM-Antenna to the SIM-Slots was loose.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Swne

Click to collapse



Hi cketehan, I successfully rooted the phone, and then folowed the "No service" post in your blog, but no luck, still no service. I used imei.exe, generated the new MP0B_001 file and replace it. I tried the original phone IMEIs (the ones printed), and then I tried the IMEIs of another china phone I own (that works ok). 
One thing I noticed is that the "Signal strength" information (under Settings) is 0dB. May this be a symptom of a hardware problem, such as the GSM antenna cable not soldered, as Swne said?

Thanks!
Best regards,


----------



## ckethan (Oct 10, 2012)

andregio said:


> Hi cketehan, I successfully rooted the phone, and then folowed the "No service" post in your blog, but no luck, still no service. I used imei.exe, generated the new MP0B_001 file and replace it. I tried the original phone IMEIs (the ones printed), and then I tried the IMEIs of another china phone I own (that works ok).
> One thing I noticed is that the "Signal strength" information (under Settings) is 0dB. May this be a symptom of a hardware problem, such as the GSM antenna cable not soldered, as Swne said?
> 
> Thanks!
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



until you are able to make calls and sms if not i am afraid some strange problem...

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------




KetilRein said:


> Hello!
> Got phone unbrinked follow your guide, but how to enter multi-language (English language), is this possible? :good:
> 
> Ketil Rein
> ...

Click to collapse



yes it is possible but i need your guys help me to translate strings ok ?...who is going to join the work with me for multi-lang rom ??


----------



## KetilRein (Oct 10, 2012)

ckethan said:


> until you are able to make calls and sms if not i am afraid some strange problem...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello again!
And Room without chines app and with multi language? :good:


----------



## andregio (Oct 10, 2012)

ckethan said:


> until you are able to make calls and sms if not i am afraid some strange problem...

Click to collapse



No, I cannot make calls or send SMS.
I was wondering, the people who successfully solved the "no service" issue by replacing the IMEIs, what did the phone displayed under "Signal strength" information? 0db or more?

Thanks!
Best regards,


----------



## KetilRein (Oct 10, 2012)

andregio said:


> ckethan said:
> 
> 
> > until you are able to make calls and sms if not i am afraid some strange problem...
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## garyo (Oct 11, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Next part I will create all possible tips tricks and tweaks for this phone ..
> 
> My blog : http://chinagizmos.blogspot.in/

Click to collapse



Great job!  Thanks so much for doing all that work :highfive::good:


----------



## ankit_25 (Oct 11, 2012)

hi i need help.. i need the stock rom for my phone s3 9300... its 1.2GHz MTK MT6577 processor, 512MB RAM, 4GB ROM and i got it from Android sales
i tried rooting it with a ram from colonelZap hdc-galaxy-i9300-siii-plus-mt6577

and now my touch screen has gone crazy.. i need to unroot it and i dont have the stock rom... please someone share and help me


----------



## ckethan (Oct 11, 2012)

ankit_25 said:


> hi i need help.. i need the stock rom for my phone s3 9300... its 1.2GHz MTK MT6577 processor, 512MB RAM, 4GB ROM and i got it from Android sales
> i tried rooting it with a ram from colonelZap hdc-galaxy-i9300-siii-plus-mt6577
> 
> and now my touch screen has gone crazy.. i need to unroot it and i dont have the stock rom... please someone share and help me

Click to collapse



I guess tinji and hdc are different 

My blog : http://chinagizmos.blogspot.in/


----------



## garyo (Oct 11, 2012)

ankit_25 said:


> hi i need help.. i need the stock rom for my phone s3 9300... its 1.2GHz MTK MT6577 processor, 512MB RAM, 4GB ROM and i got it from Android sales
> i tried rooting it with a ram from colonelZap hdc-galaxy-i9300-siii-plus-mt6577
> 
> and now my touch screen has gone crazy.. i need to unroot it and i dont have the stock rom... please someone share and help me

Click to collapse



Latest tinji stock rom;  http://5198.ru/files/H640_77v01.01b06.rar


----------



## Patanol (Oct 11, 2012)

thanks


----------



## tvirusx (Oct 11, 2012)

*did work?*



Patanol said:


> thanks

Click to collapse



did it work?? the H6.. firm??

Am still trying to root my star i9300 or touch diamond2 9300. the one they say thats universal did not work, and the phone was very slow after the script run.  

I found the original rom. :victory: but still did not find a root that worked.

any body??


----------



## Micke.T.E (Oct 12, 2012)

http://chinagizmos.blogspot.in/


----------



## Feierprinz (Oct 12, 2012)

andregio said:


> One thing I noticed is that the "Signal strength" information (under Settings) is 0dB. May this be a symptom of a hardware problem, such as the GSM antenna cable not soldered, as Swne said?
> Thanks!
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



My "No Service" issue was definitly a Hardware-issue. My Signal was 0dBm on both SIMs and the IMEI was ok.

The Cable was directly loose under the SIM2-Slot ...from underside (right SIM).
I have put it so: drawing out the Screw at the right side and fingering with a toothpick (broken  ) ...i need round one hours for these Operation.

Best regards

Swen (no Swne -> typing error)
(Germany)


----------



## andregio (Oct 12, 2012)

Feierprinz said:


> My "No Service" issue was definitly a Hardware-issue. My Signal was 0dBm on both SIMs and the IMEI was ok.
> 
> The Cable was directly loose under the SIM2-Slot ...from underside (right SIM).
> I have put it so: drawing out the Screw at the right side and fingering with a toothpick (broken  ) ...i need round one hours for these Operation.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the details, Swen! 
I opened mine, but definitely isn't loose, cable is well attached to both ends. Something else has to be wrong.

I found this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=843812&page=2. It's not a Tinji phone, but the symptom is similar. Anyone called your phone company to see if an updated SIM card may solve the issue?
Following the same thread, I checked Phone Info, and I there's something I think it's odd, but I'm not sure, it says: GSM service: Radio off. Then there's a button "Turn on radio", but when I tap it, nothing happens. Anyone can explain what is the "radio", if it should be on or off?

Best regards,


----------



## ankit_25 (Oct 12, 2012)

tvirusx said:


> did it work?? the H6.. firm??
> 
> Am still trying to root my star i9300 or touch diamond2 9300. the one they say thats universal did not work, and the phone was very slow after the script run.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can u please send me the original rom... thanks


----------



## humpty_dumpty_empty (Oct 12, 2012)

To all of my friends - herez how u change ur IMEI on androids:

1. Use RootExplorer to copy back that backup MPOB_001 file from your external SD card into folder /data/nvram/md/NVRAM/NVD_IMEI/. (or if that folder does not exists, maybe /nvram/md/NVRAM/NVD_IMEI/ 
2. There is a IMEI_mtk6575.exe file which allows to create this file (google search and you'll get it)
3. Use your earlier phone valid IMEI and note them separately.
4. Once you've this exe file run the file which will open dos prompt. 
5. On the dos prompt enter imei.exe XXXX YYYY (where the XXXX = your valid imei from earlier phone & YYYY = either new valid imei or you can use the same valid IMEI again)
6. Press enter and you'll note a new file created where you have run your IMEI_mtk6575.exe
7. copy this file to your android phone on the above mention location...
8. reboot your phone and wallaaahh!!!!! you are on...

njoy!!!!! use thanks guys if this helps u....



-------------------------------------------------






mrfrustrated said:


> That worked thank you.  Still have the problem of no service... I have read in this forum, to change my IMEI, I have downloaded programs to do it, but what do I change the IMEI number to?
> 
> **but I checked my IMEI with a website that was posted on this forum and the site said my IMEI was vaild, so I am not sure about changing my IMEI number...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## ankit_25 (Oct 12, 2012)

garyo said:


> Latest tinji stock rom;  http://5198.ru/files/H640_77v01.01b06.rar

Click to collapse



would need for touch diamond 2 9300... anyone who has same phone.. please share...


----------



## andregio (Oct 12, 2012)

humpty_dumpty_empty said:


> To all of my friends - herez how u change ur IMEI on androids:
> 
> 1. Use RootExplorer to copy back that backup MPOB_001 file from your external SD card into folder /data/nvram/md/NVRAM/NVD_IMEI/. (or if that folder does not exists, maybe /nvram/md/NVRAM/NVD_IMEI/
> 2. There is a IMEI_mtk6575.exe file which allows to create this file (google search and you'll get it)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks..!!
I used IMEI tool, but I think I used the parameters incorrectly... I used: imei.exe XXXX YYYY, where XXXX was IMEI for SIM Slot 1 and YYYY was IMEI for SIM slot 2... that's worng, isn't it?
One more question, when you say "Reboot" you mean "Press the power button and select Reboot option", right? 

Thanks again
Regards,


----------



## humpty_dumpty_empty (Oct 13, 2012)

andregio said:


> Hi, I received a Tinji i9300 from pandawill a couple of days ago and it doesn't connect to gsm mobile network, so I cannot make calls or send/receive sms.
> I've read other users with this same issue (@mrfrustrated, @humpty_dumpty_empty, etc), but... has anyone successfully solved it? How did you accomplish it?
> 
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse




Andre - plz read my post on the last page (68/69 for now). Thanks

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 AM ----------




andregio said:


> Thanks..!!
> I used IMEI tool, but I think I used the parameters incorrectly... I used: imei.exe XXXX YYYY, where XXXX was IMEI for SIM Slot 1 and YYYY was IMEI for SIM slot 2... that's worng, isn't it?
> One more question, when you say "Reboot" you mean "Press the power button and select Reboot option", right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks.. you are right..XXXX = SIM slot 1 while YYY sim slot 2..does not make a difference.. mine worked with all the combinations.. Yes reboot is using the power button.. Let me know if it worked for you..


----------



## andregio (Oct 13, 2012)

humpty_dumpty_empty said:


> Thanks.. you are right..XXXX = SIM slot 1 while YYY sim slot 2..does not make a difference.. mine worked with all the combinations.. Yes reboot is using the power button.. Let me know if it worked for you..

Click to collapse



Tried both combinations, mobile network still unavailable. A question,which method / image did you use to root it?
Thanks!


Is there any way to make the phone save a log of what's happening when it tries to connect to mobile network?

Regards,


----------



## g4govind87 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Try some diffirent Imei*



andregio said:


> Tried both combinations, mobile network still unavailable. A question,which method / image did you use to root it?
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





try some another imei from another phone which has a working network status. change last 3 digits.
generate a new file as told in earlier posts.(MPOB_001). push  the new  imei file into /nvram/md/NVRAM/NVD_IMEI/ 

but i m not responsible and sure what will happen if your imei no will be exactly same as of some other fone in your country.

do it at your own risk bcz changing imei no may be banned in your country.


----------



## bady1991 (Oct 13, 2012)

*also*

i want root my phone


----------



## andregio (Oct 14, 2012)

g4govind87 said:


> try some another imei from another phone which has a working network status. change last 3 digits.
> generate a new file as told in earlier posts.(MPOB_001). push  the new  imei file into /nvram/md/NVRAM/NVD_IMEI/
> 
> but i m not responsible and sure what will happen if your imei no will be exactly same as of some other fone in your country.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks!
I tried the IMEIs of another china phone I own that works ok (the one I'd like to replace with this one, if I can ever get it to work) and didn't work either.
Regards,


----------



## garyo (Oct 14, 2012)

bady1991 said:


> i want root my phone

Click to collapse



http://chinagizmos.blogspot.in/


----------



## ckethan (Oct 14, 2012)

@ALL

For those who are finding it difficult to refer previous or old pages i have made a small list here for other fixes and tricks including others not found here thanks..

i need your suggestions and help...

http://chinagizmos.blogspot.in/2012/10/tips-tricks-tweaks-mods-and-fix-tinjis3.html

any volunteers for multi-lang??


----------



## jimmykar (Oct 14, 2012)

ckethan said:


> @ALL
> 
> For those who are finding it difficult to refer previous or old pages i have made a small list here for other fixes and tricks including others not found here thanks..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





another great job from our friend ckethan that has passed hours and hours with this phone!!!!!
:good::good::good::good::good::good:

guys...come on...press the "thanks button".....its easy,and does not cost!!


----------



## ckethan (Oct 14, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> another great job from our friend ckethan that has passed hours and hours with this phone!!!!!
> :good::good::good::good::good::good:
> 
> guys...come on...press the "thanks button".....its easy,and does not cost!!

Click to collapse



Thank you doctor ... and to you also for some tricks !

---------- Post added at 02:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------




jimmykar said:


> another great job from our friend ckethan that has passed hours and hours with this phone!!!!!
> :good::good::good::good::good::good:
> 
> guys...come on...press the "thanks button".....its easy,and does not cost!!

Click to collapse



Now i am helping my younger brother for installing custom-rom/cm10 in ORIGINAL SAMSUNG S3...lol


----------



## jimmykar (Oct 14, 2012)

ckethan said:


> @ALL
> 
> For those who are finding it difficult to refer previous or old pages i have made a small list here for other fixes and tricks including others not found here thanks..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





ckethan said:


> Thank you doctor ... and to you also for some tricks !
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




wow....we waitting news!!!!!:fingers-crossed:


----------



## g4govind87 (Oct 14, 2012)

andregio said:


> Thanks!
> I tried the IMEIs of another china phone I own that works ok (the one I'd like to replace with this one, if I can ever get it to work) and didn't work either.
> Regards,

Click to collapse



wat it says... have you tried to change the last 2-3 digits ???

it should work..


----------



## garyo (Oct 14, 2012)

ckethan said:


> @ALL
> 
> For those who are finding it difficult to refer previous or old pages i have made a small list here for other fixes and tricks including others not found here thanks..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Huge respect for what you have done here!  A massive amount of work has gone into it, and it keeps getting better.  
Your blog is the bible for modding the Tinji i9300 :good:


----------



## ckethan (Oct 14, 2012)

g4govind87 said:


> wat it says... have you tried to change the last 2-3 digits ???
> 
> it should work..

Click to collapse



changing last 2-3 will wont work will result in invalid IMEI friend...

---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------




garyo said:


> Huge respect for what you have done here!  A massive amount of work has gone into it, and it keeps getting better.
> Your blog is the bible for modding the Tinji i9300 :good:

Click to collapse



thank you friend..if you have some other trick or tweaks pls let me know or i missed something else...


----------



## Jequan (Oct 14, 2012)

I just can't get GPS to work. I never find even one sattelite. I did replace my gps.conf and atted the correct adresse for my country but even in the wide open without anything blocking the view my tinjo wont find any sattelites. I tried the foil mod but did not do the wire mod yet. It should find something given enough time though should it not?

Btw: thanks a lot for that blog! I didn't know about that homebutton mod. Fantastic! Especially after being used to an iphone unlocking comes more naturally with the home button.


----------



## mrfrustrated (Oct 14, 2012)

Feierprinz said:


> I have solve these issue ono my phone. A Cable from GSM-Antenna to the SIM-Slots was loose.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Swne

Click to collapse



Swne,

I have my phone apart... Where is the Antenna cable located?  I have been working on this no signal issue for weeks and I hope this is my solution!  

Thanks.


----------



## jimmykar (Oct 14, 2012)

*home button*


hello guys
i have prove the guide http://chinagizmos.blogspot.in/2012/...x-tinjis3.html made by friend ckethan for the home button...
i have try erverything in the 172 line....i have added the "WAKE"....i have delete the "HOME" and i add "WAKE"....i have change the permissions....but nothing...the button its only work few time,and then nothing...it cant wake up the phone...
any one have a solution?some other trick or maybe something that i am doing in the wrong way?

i use the vip taiwan rom...i dont know if its something that have to do with that

thank u about your help!


----------



## Jequan (Oct 14, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> hello guys
> i have prove the guide http://chinagizmos.blogspot.in/2012/...x-tinjis3.html made by friend ckethan for the home button...
> i have try erverything in the 172 line....i have added the "WAKE"....i have delete the "HOME" and i add "WAKE"....i have change the permissions....but nothing...the button its only work few time,and then nothing...it cant wake up the phone...
> any one have a solution?some other trick or maybe something that i am doing in the wrong way?
> ...

Click to collapse



I just did this mod an hour ago. I am using the Taiwan VIP V03 and it works just fine. I did add a couple spaces before adding WAKE because it seems to be done like that when comparing to other examples.

I can't get my GPS to work at all though even when following the tutorials and changing the conf. Did you change permissions and reboot?

Edit: Is there a way to calibrate the proximity sensor with the tinji?


----------



## jimmykar (Oct 14, 2012)

Jequan said:


> I just did this mod an hour ago. I am using the Taiwan VIP V03 and it works just fine. I did add a couple spaces before adding WAKE because it seems to be done like that when comparing to other examples.
> 
> I can't get my GPS to work at all though even when following the tutorials and changing the conf. Did you change permissions and reboot?
> 
> Edit: Is there a way to calibrate the proximity sensor with the tinji?

Click to collapse



can u pls write the command that you use in your phone?
and the type of permissions too.....??


for proximity sensor i have no found any calibration tool.....u can only see if works from the test menu...but not to calibrate

for the gps,what is your problem?
u cant sse satelites at all?
u see some of them but u can not lock?
whaT?

thank u about your respost


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## mrfrustrated (Oct 14, 2012)

alexaglob said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A good lesson learned after rewriting PRELOADER and  DSP_BL with another phone's.
> The phone was dead, no led when connected to usb and of course no activity on flash tool as the usb port was not activating.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have my phone apart trying to find the GSM Antenna connector... still looking for it.  On the good side, my inside looks like yours!  LOL.  Did you investigate the phone any further?  example:  There is a black push button switch, above the white serial number sticker (top right).  The switch is similar to the volume toggle and power button.  Any clue what it does since there is no button on the casing for this to black switch to work?  

Thanks a bunch! 

P.S.  Any clue where the GSM Antenna cable is?


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Oct 14, 2012)

ckethan said:


> @ALL
> 
> For those who are finding it difficult to refer previous or old pages i have made a small list here for other fixes and tricks including others not found here thanks..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great!! (my finger, my phone!!)


----------



## Jequan (Oct 14, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> can u pls write the command that you use in your phone?
> and the type of permissions too.....??
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I cannot see any sattelites at all. I did replace the gps.conf according to the tutorial and addet the URL for austria but no change.

Proximity sensor: That's too bad. Mine does not really work well. When i want to abort a call i have to push the power button to activate the screen. It did not do that with the stock ROM though. This came with the VIP rom wich means there has to be a way to fix it.

Edit:  I used Rom Toolbox and it's integrated bowser. Permissions i simply activated everything i could.


----------



## ckethan (Oct 14, 2012)

Jequan said:


> I cannot see any sattelites at all. I did replace the gps.conf according to the tutorial and addet the URL for austria but no change.
> 
> Proximity sensor: That's too bad. Mine does not really work well. When i want to abort a call i have to push the power button to activate the screen. It did not do that with the stock ROM though. This came with the VIP rom wich means there has to be a way to fix it.

Click to collapse



Anyways i dont have the tinji now i sold it...

So for the proximity you can go to test menu and calibrate the proximity...

---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------




jimmykar said:


> hello guys
> i have prove the guide http://chinagizmos.blogspot.in/2012/...x-tinjis3.html made by friend ckethan for the home button...
> i have try erverything in the 172 line....i have added the "WAKE"....i have delete the "HOME" and i add "WAKE"....i have change the permissions....but nothing...the button its only work few time,and then nothing...it cant wake up the phone...
> any one have a solution?some other trick or maybe something that i am doing in the wrong way?
> ...

Click to collapse



May be you should try to edit the file generic.kl... just try and say me...or then it should be bad firmware code...


----------



## Jequan (Oct 14, 2012)

Just found out that my Homebutton wnot work when it was locked for a while.  Maybe no wakeup from deepsleep.  

Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda premium

In wich test menu can i calibrate the prox sensor? 
Engeneer Menu?
I cant find it.


----------



## ckethan (Oct 15, 2012)

Jequan said:


> Just found out that my Homebutton wnot work when it was locked for a while.  Maybe no wakeup from deepsleep.
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to Item test -> PS Calibration -> Do calibration -> Cover the proximity and uncover check the proximity until it says *"Calibrating: okay"*

exit and reboot

---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------

@All

Now i recently purchased the new i9300 S3 mtk6577, THL w3+, and novo 7 fire i will try making review if you guys are interested...

--------------------------------------------------
My Blog : chinagizmos.blogspot.in


----------



## alanbest (Oct 15, 2012)

*battery and desk recharge*

Hello everyone and thank you for your valuable work, does anyone know which battery is compatible with this phone? There is a desktop charger? I would like to avoid using usb to charge, usually very delicate in Chinese phones


----------



## Jequan (Oct 15, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Go to Item test -> PS Calibration -> Do calibration -> Cover the proximity and uncover check the proximity until it says *"Calibrating: okay"*
> 
> exit and reboot
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Could it be that engeneermode is different depending on the used ROM?
I am using the taiwan VIP V03 and there is no Item test menu in Engeneer Mode. 

@Alan: I don't know if there is a desktop charger. I did charge the phone with the charger it came with, with the Samsung Charger from the Galaxy S2 and with my PCs USB and there was no issues so far.


----------



## frankiep87 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey guys there are chances of getting an unofficial version of CyanogenMod, miui or other custom roms for our tinji? and a clear JB rom based?

@ckethan

i read your blog, its amazing! btw i need to increase the call volume, which is the option in engineer mode?


----------



## ckethan (Oct 15, 2012)

Jequan said:


> Could it be that engeneermode is different depending on the used ROM?
> I am using the taiwan VIP V03 and there is no Item test menu in Engeneer Mode.
> 
> 
> @Alan: I don't know if there is a desktop charger. I did charge the phone with the charger it came with, with the Samsung Charger from the Galaxy S2 and with my PCs USB and there was no issues so far.

Click to collapse




you should switch off the phone and press vol up + power ....

---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------




frankiep87 said:


> Hey guys there are chances of getting an unofficial version of CyanogenMod, miui or other custom roms for our tinji? and a clear JB rom based?
> 
> @ckethan
> 
> i read your blog, its amazing! btw i need to increase the call volume, which is the option in engineer mode?

Click to collapse



pls see this for volume topic no : 3 http://chinagizmos.blogspot.in/2012/10/tips-tricks-tweaks-mods-and-fix-tinjis3.html


i am afraid it not possible to put CM or miui or same in tinji because mediatek hasn't open sourced the source, kernel and drivers


----------



## Jequan (Oct 15, 2012)

Oops i didn't know that. Thank you very much!


----------



## andregio (Oct 15, 2012)

mrfrustrated said:


> I have my phone apart trying to find the GSM Antenna connector... still looking for it.  On the good side, my inside looks like yours!  LOL.  Did you investigate the phone any further?  example:  There is a black push button switch, above the white serial number sticker (top right).  The switch is similar to the volume toggle and power button.  Any clue what it does since there is no button on the casing for this to black switch to work?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> P.S.  Any clue where the GSM Antenna cable is?

Click to collapse




I'll disassemble mine again and make a small video later!
Regards,


----------



## frankiep87 (Oct 15, 2012)

ckethan said:


> you should switch off the phone and press vol up + power ....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok but i dont know which is the right option for call volume...sid, mic,sph...which one? tnx


----------



## ckethan (Oct 15, 2012)

frankiep87 said:


> ok but i dont know which is the right option for call volume...sid, mic,sph...which one? tnx

Click to collapse



Audio -> speech enhancement -> parameter - normal


----------



## sarkolata (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyone help me please,

When the phone is locked, i want it to get awake when i press home button. Its my old habit from my old samsung and i always forget to pres lock button..
How can i make it?


----------



## Jequan (Oct 15, 2012)

sarkolata said:


> Anyone help me please,
> 
> When the phone is locked, i want it to get awake when i press home button. Its my old habit from my old samsung and i always forget to pres lock button..
> How can i make it?

Click to collapse



Yeah i would like that too. I did modify the button according to the tutorial on the blog but that only works if you lock it and try to unlock it again by pressing the homebutton. It will then activate.
If the phone is locked for a long time i guess it will go into some sleep mode (power saving mode?) - at that point the home button wont get it to activate the screen anymore even after adding the WAKE function tot he button.


----------



## quiquesaiz (Oct 15, 2012)

*Interference noises during calls*

I am using Taiwan VIP v.03-1 ROM  but I can nott make a phone call because there are strong interference noises and the person on the other side does not hear me.
The noises sound like coupling among microphone and speaker and probably are due to a poor definition of the audio parameters of microphone and internjal or external speakers.
Thanks to many people who collaborated in this forum and in the chinagizmos.blogspot  is very easy to enter into the engineer menu and modify the audio parameters. However, it is quite difficult to figure out the right values for all the parameters.
It would be very nice if someone who does not have this kind of noises could post a table with the audio parameters.
Thank you


----------



## RACHID013 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Ecran blanc*

bonjour a tous, moi je n'ai n'y rooter ou flasher mon tinji s3 mais mon écran est devenu blanc je peut toujours recevoir des appels ou des emails mais il reste sur écran blanc j'ai enlever la batterie j'ai essayer de le rooter mais je ne peut pas enlever le débogage usb car mon écran est blanc je ne vois rien si quelqu'un peut me dire si c'est un probleme materiel ou de flash rom merci


----------



## andregio (Oct 16, 2012)

mrfrustrated said:


> I have my phone apart trying to find the GSM Antenna connector... still looking for it.  On the good side, my inside looks like yours!  LOL.  Did you investigate the phone any further?  example:  There is a black push button switch, above the white serial number sticker (top right).  The switch is similar to the volume toggle and power button.  Any clue what it does since there is no button on the casing for this to black switch to work?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> P.S.  Any clue where the GSM Antenna cable is?

Click to collapse



I have no clue what can be happening with this phone. I re-checked the 3 GSM antenna contacts, and they seem ok. 
I uploaded a video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_7cYjqTA-4

Regards,


----------



## mrfrustrated (Oct 16, 2012)

andregio said:


> I have no clue what can be happening with this phone. I re-checked the 3 GSM antenna contacts, and they seem ok.
> I uploaded a video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_7cYjqTA-4
> 
> Regards,

Click to collapse



You are amazing!  Thank you!  I just watched the video, thank you, I will check on it tomorrow.  Once again. great job!  :good:


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## Feierprinz (Oct 16, 2012)

mrfrustrated said:


> You are amazing!  Thank you!  I just watched the video, thank you, I will check on it tomorrow.  Once again. great job!  :good:

Click to collapse



Please check/follow the black Cable from the 3 Antennas-connector to the underside from the SIM(2?)-Slot. These Connector from the black Cable was loose on my phone.

Best regards,

Swen


----------



## RACHID013 (Oct 16, 2012)

*lcd screem whithe*

to help me monitor my white tinji always receives calls and emails but blank screen


----------



## contemptx (Oct 16, 2012)

After spending ages with my phone I have managed to resolve the sound issues by increasing the values in the engineers menu.

however I still have an issue where if i make or receieve a call the screen turns black and I have to take out the battery or wait for the call to end until i can use the phone again.
this used to happen on the N9000 model and used to be related to the proximity sensor, however I can not find where this can be reset / re-calibrated on this phone.

any ideas anyone?


----------



## jimmykar (Oct 16, 2012)

contemptx said:


> After spending ages with my phone I have managed to resolve the sound issues by increasing the values in the engineers menu.
> 
> however I still have an issue where if i make or receieve a call the screen turns black and I have to take out the battery or wait for the call to end until i can use the phone again.
> this used to happen on the N9000 model and used to be related to the proximity sensor, however I can not find where this can be reset / re-calibrated on this phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



i am afraid that u can not do it...or at least with the rom that i used (taiwan vip rom) ,the test  menu does not give me that option


----------



## tvirusx (Oct 16, 2012)

ankit_25 said:


> can u please send me the original rom... thanks

Click to collapse



here,

www*vdisk*cn/down/index/10780226

:fingers-crossed:

---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------




ankit_25 said:


> would need for touch diamond 2 9300... anyone who has same phone.. please share...

Click to collapse



here,

change de * to .

www*vdisk*cn/down/index/10780226

:fingers-crossed:


----------



## RACHID013 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Toujour probleme ecran blanc*

Toujours mon probleme d'ecran blanc je ne sais pas probleme de rom ou de materiel recois des appels et mails mais toujours ecran blanc

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------

Penser vous que le haipai x720d a les meme probleme que le tinji


----------



## mrfrustrated (Oct 16, 2012)

Feierprinz said:


> Please check/follow the black Cable from the 3 Antennas-connector to the underside from the SIM(2?)-Slot. These Connector from the black Cable was loose on my phone.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Swen

Click to collapse



Both ends of my antenna connector are in place and not loose... still no service!  :crying:

Thank you again!


----------



## Flatrone (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi,

I trie to root my phone using the Tinji Root way, and something go wrong :S

The screen is just white and nothing happens!! How can i fix this? Is possible to reinstal the stock rom using SP flash?

Thanks and sorry for my english :angel:


----------



## alexaglob (Oct 17, 2012)

*GPS fix*

Hi,

I just followed the instructions of this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=31676862&postcount=119 and i have 10 satellites, before i had 1 or 2 with this ROM i use.
The only difference is at step 6, in our phone you need to dial *#*#1478963#*#* in order to enter engineer menu.

Also in attempts to update the EPO info it was failing. The cause was the permissions of the /data/misc/EPO.DAT file, i just changed the permissions to rw-rw-rw- and EPO download worked.

I am using ROM Toolbox Lite, besides all other goods has Root Browser that is like Root Explorer, but is better in my opinion cause in many cases Root Explorer cannot change to R/W permissions on some folders, with ROM Toolbox there is no such problem for me.


----------



## Jequan (Oct 17, 2012)

alexaglob said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just followed the instructions of this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=31676862&postcount=119 and i have 10 satellites, before i had 1 or 2 with this ROM i use.
> The only difference is at step 6, in our phone you need to dial *#*#1478963#*#* in order to enter engineer menu.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm i don't even have an EPO.DAT file at that location (or anywhere else for that matter). Should there be? Could you post that file? 
Thanks.


----------



## flavien317 (Oct 17, 2012)

hi, anyone have link for vip rom v3 ? thx


----------



## quiquesaiz (Oct 17, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> hi, anyone have link for vip rom v3 ? thx

Click to collapse



I can not post the exact link because of the forum rules, but if you enter in Google and type
Taiwan101_VIP_TinJi-i9300_ICS_V.03-1.zip
you will get the link


----------



## consulyap (Oct 18, 2012)

hello everyone.....

Just like everyone else who are having problems with this phone. (root, battery issue, and etc...)

I addressed the issues to my supplier 2 months ago, and my supplier promised me that they would solve this issue...

Right now I don't have a fast internet and I can't test them for myself... so I'm thinking it would be best if I share these links for  to you guys to download and try out...

for battery issue: 
http://mail.qq.com/cgi-bin/ftnExs_download?t=exs_ftn_download&k=7b61326359bb2cd22ee8f8691131051805005402020003071e570257061c035255041f5b5550061a0605540207010f510a0504053722370f1d5301436501076313410b50070119455213325e&code=3a2c7177

fix for LCD flickers and turns BLACK when calling..
http://mail.qq.com/cgi-bin/ftnExs_download?t=exs_ftn_download&k=7e6263361ede1f8724eba93c1162044e5b5401070051555814035b0e544f02590a544e0e0107024c0b000602560302000a005450377036580a525382c5d7d1da89d8b9f0f64c44004b625e&code=9bc67b6a


please give your feedback so that I would know if my supplier fixed the issue (specially battery issue)... 

I believe both of them already pre-ROOTED as what my supplier has said ..so no worries.. thank you


----------



## jimmykar (Oct 18, 2012)

consulyap said:


> hello everyone.....
> 
> Just like everyone else who are having problems with this phone. (root, battery issue, and etc...)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i can not download the files....anybody did it?
and there are 2 files more than 400mb ....which one is the rom with all the 3 fixes?...battery...scren flick..and black screen?

thank you about your post my friend


----------



## consulyap (Oct 18, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> i can not download the files....anybody did it?
> and there are 2 files more than 400mb ....which one is the rom with all the 3 fixes?...battery...scren flick..and black screen?
> 
> thank you about your post my friend

Click to collapse



you're welcome....

Sorry about the deadlinks.. I'll ask my supplier to fix the links as soon as possible....

I haven't tested it myself that's why I can't answer your question, I don't have fast internet speed here in my country....

I'm sorry..

I hope some tries it as soon as possible and give feedbacks...

Thanks in advance


----------



## tanoobx (Oct 18, 2012)

*bird olehone*



consulyap said:


> you're welcome....
> 
> Sorry about the deadlinks.. I'll ask my supplier to fix the links as soon as possible....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Guys; I have one Tinji i9300 for testing, if you can match the links, and i can download, i will test this two files, and discover if they fix the problems.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## jimmykar (Oct 18, 2012)

consulyap said:


> you're welcome....
> 
> Sorry about the deadlinks.. I'll ask my supplier to fix the links as soon as possible....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THANK YOU!!!:good:


----------



## ckethan (Oct 18, 2012)

@All
I added a new tutorial *Porting CWM recovery for MT65xx phones
*

http://chinagizmos.blogspot.in/2012/10/porting-cwm-recovery-for-mt65xx-phones.html.html


later next will be porting Touch CWM and then how to create a custom rom for a phone with many details...

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------




jimmykar said:


> i can not download the files....anybody did it?
> and there are 2 files more than 400mb ....which one is the rom with all the 3 fixes?...battery...scren flick..and black screen?
> 
> thank you about your post my friend

Click to collapse



wow it would be awesome..someone can test it...GREAT!


----------



## consulyap (Oct 18, 2012)

this link is still active: 

fix for LCD flickers and turns BLACK when calling.
http://mail.qq.com/cgi-bin/ftnExs_download?t=exs_ftn_download&k=7e6263361ede1f8724eba93c1162044e5b5401070051555814035b0e544f02590a544e0e0107024c0b000602560302000a005450377036580a525382c5d7d1da89d8b9f0f64c44004b625e&code=9bc67b6a

try it guys ASAP.. and give feedbacks tnx

p.s.
I will ask my supplier to re-upload the links to different file-hosting site... like 4shared


----------



## tanoobx (Oct 18, 2012)

*Links useless...*



consulyap said:


> this link is still active:
> 
> fix for LCD flickers and turns BLACK when calling.
> http://mail.qq.com/cgi-bin/ftnExs_download?t=exs_ftn_download&k=7e6263361ede1f8724eba93c1162044e5b5401070051555814035b0e544f02590a544e0e0107024c0b000602560302000a005450377036580a525382c5d7d1da89d8b9f0f64c44004b625e&code=9bc67b6a
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry friend, but link is still useless...


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## ckethan (Oct 18, 2012)

consulyap said:


> this link is still active:
> 
> fix for LCD flickers and turns BLACK when calling.
> http://mail.qq.com/cgi-bin/ftnExs_download?t=exs_ftn_download&k=7e6263361ede1f8724eba93c1162044e5b5401070051555814035b0e544f02590a544e0e0107024c0b000602560302000a005450377036580a525382c5d7d1da89d8b9f0f64c44004b625e&code=9bc67b6a
> ...

Click to collapse



That is the greatest news i ever heard...wow...hope someone download and test it...


----------



## idoasis (Oct 18, 2012)

Please help!
I have flashed the taiwan
 rom thru the recovery and the device wont turn on.
What did I do wrong?


----------



## jimmykar (Oct 18, 2012)

idoasis said:


> Please help!
> I have flashed the taiwan
> rom thru the recovery and the device wont turn on.
> What did I do wrong?

Click to collapse



try to reflash it....after flash dont reboot the phone but choose the option from recovery to "reboot into recovery"again...then flash it again
..then reboot the phone....
its only a sugestion...i am not sure if it works....but it can not be worst


if does not works....find the original firmware and flash it with sp flash tools...u find everything here in this forum
good luck


----------



## idoasis (Oct 18, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> try to reflash it....after flash dont reboot the phone but choose the option from recovery to "reboot into recovery"again...then flash it again
> ..then reboot the phone....
> its only a sugestion...i am not sure if it works....but it can not be worst
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, but doesnt work.
The first time I have flashed it, it worked.
For some reason now it doesnt

Any other suggestions regarding flashing it thru the recovery?
Did someone succed? it makes me crazy.

Edit: Fixed!
Enabled toggle script in recovery mode.


----------



## alexaglob (Oct 19, 2012)

Jequan said:


> Hmm i don't even have an EPO.DAT file at that location (or anywhere else for that matter). Should there be? Could you post that file?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Hi, i think it is created when u select to download EPO info at Settings\Location services\EPO setings
Of course u must also have selected GPS EPO assistance.


----------



## jimmykar (Oct 19, 2012)

idoasis said:


> Thanks, but doesnt work.
> The first time I have flashed it, it worked.
> For some reason now it doesnt
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can u explain this pls?

thank u!!


----------



## idoasis (Oct 20, 2012)

jimmykar said:


> can u explain this pls?
> 
> thank u!!

Click to collapse



After you get inside "install zip from sdcard you should enable "toogle script asserts".
Than choose zip from sd card and flash it TWICE.

BTW, for some reason the WIFI wont turn on, any idea?

---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 AM ----------




consulyap said:


> hello everyone.....
> 
> Just like everyone else who are having problems with this phone. (root, battery issue, and etc...)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did someone manage to download those files?


----------



## jimmykar (Oct 20, 2012)

idoasis said:


> After you get inside "install zip from sdcard you should enable "toogle script asserts".
> Than choose zip from sd card and flash it TWICE.
> 
> BTW, for some reason the WIFI wont turn on, any idea?
> ...

Click to collapse




i cant download!!!:crying:


----------



## Benz83 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi guys did you have the sound on boot? i change the bootanimation but for example i cant see the mp3 or ogg file into the system directory, anyone can help me?


----------



## GT35pro (Oct 21, 2012)

ckethan said:


> That is the greatest news i ever heard...wow...hope someone download and test it...

Click to collapse



Too bad I can't download it. But it seems strange that each file is 400mb. Even the complete full ics roms are at most 200 plus mb. Could be fakes.


----------



## Benz83 (Oct 21, 2012)

I found these filenon internet. Infact is strange also for me . In need to check again. Otherwise for the sound on boot


----------



## izzi41 (Oct 21, 2012)

*imei code*

hi , i am new here on the forum . i have a tinji i9300 .  i have rooted the phone because i lost the imei codes when i reset the phone to factory settings . 

i have read this tread ánd i have everything done what they said to create a new imei code on my phone . who can help me .

can maybe someone create the file with imei code so i can copy it to my phone . 

its a mtk6577 .

thanks


----------



## consulyap (Oct 22, 2012)

GT35pro said:


> Too bad I can't download it. But it seems strange that each file is 400mb. Even the complete full ics roms are at most 200 plus mb. Could be fakes.

Click to collapse



Dude you're funny..... have you seen Zopo's roms? http://www.zopomobileshop.com/en/content/9-download-zopo-mobile-latest-rom

ALMOST all of their ICS roms are 400mb...

They could be fakes too  lol


P.S.
for Everyone waiting for the 'fix' files to be re-uploaded, I'm trying my best to make the Download links available for you guys.. so I hope you wait just a little bit longer... thank you


----------



## arnaudboub (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi. Since 5 days i have a "system download" from chinese app on update, but i haven't chinese app... 

Anybody have this update ? 

Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------

And,  how to take screenshot. With volume- and power ? 

Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jimmykar (Oct 22, 2012)

arnaudboub said:


> Hi. Since 5 days i have a "system download" from chinese app on update, but i haven't chinese app...
> 
> Anybody have this update ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





u have the vip rom?
if yes its from the browser
i have the same on the left on the screen


----------



## enkoff (Oct 23, 2012)

*Battery indicator*

Hi, i read many pages, many discussions, but i did not find solution of bad battery indicator. I have rooted Tinji i9300, new rom from this thread, new boot image with root. I have not any chinese app, good gps and wifi signal, good loud voice. But one problem persists - after full battery charge indicator of battery show fall down to 82% and i dont know when, but falling return back in different interval, but very long time stay in some percentage. Have you any advice ?


----------



## GT35pro (Oct 23, 2012)

consulyap said:


> Dude you're funny..... have you seen Zopo's roms? http://www.zopomobileshop.com/en/content/9-download-zopo-mobile-latest-rom
> 
> ALMOST all of their ICS roms are 400mb...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then probably gapps and Chinese bloatware are included in there.


----------



## cabaninho (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi 
I managed to get the "Taiwan101 tinji-recovery" and then recover the menu could get "Taiwan101_VIP_TinJi-i9300_ICS_V.03-1". 
I try with SP Flash Tool v3.1222.00 put original rom "H640_77v01.01b06" but send error on 69%...
Now use "Taiwan101_VIP_TinJi-i9300_ICS_V.03-1" but gps dont work, batery its crazy, etc.
what is the best configuration? rom?

Thanks


----------



## thierry311 (Oct 24, 2012)

*ZhouXing inside of TINJI*

hello, I recommend the ZhouXing I9300 no bugs so far unlike TINJI.
I bought this phone on Monday morning ordered MIXESHOP.com received after Monday with DHL.
With 2 2500mah batteries as on their website!! COOL
I was a bit scared at first because I could not download the application "error 921" ultimately it's nothing if you search on Internet you will see that this is a problem GOOGLE account.
I also had a QWERTY keyboard with Chinese and I download another keyboard in French and installed voice search, delete apllications Chinese and everything is back in order.
I barely hang 3G FREE home so sometimes it is less easy but if it goes 200 miles an hour!!

for $ 147 on mixeshop I recommend it!!

Thierry311


----------



## sancholucas (Oct 24, 2012)

ShTrAuS said:


> who ever tried to use a compass? I have it not work ... device has ami306 magnetic sensor, but the data is not read from it.

Click to collapse




I also happen to me. You managed to find something?


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## smurferboy (Oct 24, 2012)

*boot.img for tinji i9220*

Does anyone here also have a boot.img file for the tinji i9220.  It seems like several people (including myself) mistakenly flashed the tinji i9220 mtk6577 with the i9300 boot.img but it seems to be totally incompatible.

Thanks a lot,

Wouter


----------



## ckethan (Oct 24, 2012)

thierry311 said:


> hello, I recommend the ZhouXing I9300 no bugs so far unlike TINJI.
> I bought this phone on Monday morning ordered MIXESHOP.com received after Monday with DHL.
> With 2 2500mah batteries as on their website!! COOL
> I was a bit scared at first because I could not download the application "error 921" ultimately it's nothing if you search on Internet you will see that this is a problem GOOGLE account.
> ...

Click to collapse



come on same pinch i too have the same mobile..i dont know if this rom will compatible to tinji...but wifi of ZhouXing I9300 really sucks just few cms from wifi router...what about u?..how is your wifi signal??

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 PM ----------

@All 

I have created a new tutorial for newbies and dummies on creating there own custom-roms...

http://chinagizmos.blogspot.in/2012/10/creating-basic-custom-rom.html

Enjoy..


----------



## ckethan (Oct 25, 2012)

*ZhouXing I9300*

@ALL 
Small review on ZhouXing I9300 comparing to Tinji I9300

Pros
No screen flickering
Exact battery merter
Came pre-rooted for me
Quick GPS Lock (wow i was amazed)
Less heavier than Tinji I9300
Camera quality is little better or same
Its very SNAPPY...its fast...Antutu was around 6000 can u believe?? WOW
Battery life seems little good...with TRUE 1800mah

Cons
Wifi (Baddest on earth) lol


----------



## cabaninho (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello

Anybody have a new Taiwan101_VIP_TinJi-i9300_ICS_V.03-1 without chinese apps?
Thanks


----------



## Gryx (Oct 25, 2012)

I use this rom:
http://forum.chinafonini.it/viewtop...k=t&sd=a&sid=d281271e99f683a8d8c51aa46148550d

It's for baseband MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V5


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Oct 25, 2012)

ckethan said:


> @ALL
> Small review on ZhouXing I9300 comparing to Tinji I9300
> 
> Pros
> ...

Click to collapse



Compass? works?


----------



## thierry311 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Zhouxing*

ckethan:
come on same pinch i too have the same mobile..i dont know if this rom will compatible to tinji...but wifi of ZhouXing I9300 really sucks just few cms from wifi router...what about u?..how is your wifi signal??

hi friend!
the wifi I get 5/5 but what test do you want me to tell me if I can help you
and this is your pre-rooted? how? or you see? we can rooter and how? thou hast made ​​thee?
Thank you and more


----------



## ckethan (Oct 26, 2012)

thierry311 said:


> ckethan:
> come on same pinch i too have the same mobile..i dont know if this rom will compatible to tinji...but wifi of ZhouXing I9300 really sucks just few cms from wifi router...what about u?..how is your wifi signal??
> 
> hi friend!
> ...

Click to collapse



wow you get good wifi..can u test using wifi analyzer??..ok rooting is very easy..you can use MTKDroidtools or use a rooting script like this  or flash a modified boot.img...
Can you check what is the kernel and build version you have ... and take a rom dump using my tutorials here  

My build version is this "*0502G007_20120904*" and what is yours????


If you are kind enough can dump your rom and upload it .. thanks


----------



## arnaudboub (Oct 26, 2012)

how do you have a screenshot 
home button + power button doesn't work.


----------



## sarkolata (Oct 26, 2012)

arnaudboub said:


> how do you have a screenshot
> home button + power button doesn't work.

Click to collapse



home + power + volume down


----------



## thierry311 (Oct 26, 2012)

*ZhouXing*

ckethan:wow you get good wifi..can u test using wifi analyzer??..ok rooting is very easy..you can use MTKDroidtools or use a rooting script like this  or flash a modified boot.img...
Can you check what is the kernel and build version you have ... and take a rom dump using my tutorials here  
My build version is this "*0502G007_20120904*" and what is yours????
If you are kind enough can dump your rom and upload it .. thanks

Hi
I verified with wifi analyzer and I get - 42dB with a needle in the green zone
I think if you take an application that boosts the wifi reception you should improve your wifi if you're trying aluminum as the Tianji?

My build version is the "0502G007_20120904" with kernel version 3.0.13 and MAU September 5 .11. Amd.W12.22 spv5 of 11/07/2012

what boot image you have used and what rom did you put it because it works very well for me! I just wish rooter my phone without changing the rom and 4.1.1 is possible?

Thank you and goodbye


----------



## GT35pro (Oct 27, 2012)

thierry311 said:


> ckethan:wow you get good wifi..can u test using wifi analyzer??..ok rooting is very easy..you can use MTKDroidtools or use a rooting script like this  or flash a modified boot.img...
> Can you check what is the kernel and build version you have ... and take a rom dump using my tutorials here
> My build version is this "*0502G007_20120904*" and what is yours????
> If you are kind enough can dump your rom and upload it .. thanks
> ...

Click to collapse



Please start a new thread if you are talking about another phone so as not to confuse other members. Thank you.


----------



## tanoobx (Oct 29, 2012)

*Screen flickers...*



ckethan said:


> Hey what about screen flickering?  Any other improvement u noticed?
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD7 Pro/+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi friend; do oyu have any solution for the flickering screen?

I'm going mad with this screen, i have another phone with poorest cpu, but i see better, 'cause don't flickers...

Thnks in advance if you have any solution.


----------



## idoasis (Oct 29, 2012)

One more problem, when I use a navigation program, 
The screen doesnt stay awake, any solution for this?


----------



## ckethan (Oct 29, 2012)

Guys my advice is to away from buying tinji i9300 instead get yourself zhouxing .. its better than tinji .. till now no improvement on tinji


----------



## idoasis (Oct 30, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Guys my advice is to away from buying tinji i9300 instead get yourself zhouxing .. its better than tinji .. till now no improvement on tinji

Click to collapse



 The problem is that we dont have a custom recovery and Rom for this phone.


----------



## ckethan (Oct 30, 2012)

idoasis said:


> The problem is that we dont have a custom recovery and Rom for this phone.

Click to collapse



Its easy to create custom recovery and create a custom - rom


----------



## idoasis (Oct 30, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Its easy to create custom recovery and create a custom - rom

Click to collapse



How do you make a cwm recovery? With mtk droid tool?


----------



## Dhez_in (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi.

I have a problem with the i9300 tinji, behind the camera does not work since I change the rom. With the original ROM the camera worked perfectly but since flashing stopped going.

Anyone know what can happen. I tried to put the stock rom (H640_77v01.01b06 and b05) and no I fix the problem.

Any solution?

My phone is:
Phone MTK6577 Android4.0 I9300, tinji i9300, H640

Thanx in advance


----------



## ckethan (Oct 30, 2012)

idoasis said:


> How do you make a cwm recovery? With mtk droid tool?

Click to collapse



read this simple : http://chinagizmos.blogspot.in/2012/10/porting-cwm-recovery-for-mt65xx-phones.html.html


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## ckethan (Oct 30, 2012)

@ALL

Coming soon these languages :

*Afrikaans -af
Amharic - am
Bulgarian - bg
Catalan - ca
Czech - cs
Danish - da
Greek - el
Persian - fa
Finnish - fi
Hindi - hi
Croatian - hr
Hungarian - hu
Hebrew - iw
Japanese - ja
Lithunian - lt
Latvian - lv
Norwegian - nb
Romansh -rm
Romanian - ro
Slovak - sk
Slovenian - sl
Serbian - sr
Swedish - sv
Swahili - sw
Tagalog - tl
Ukranian - uk
Zulu - zu*

But i need testers...i dont own tinji now  ..


----------



## enkoff (Oct 30, 2012)

Dhez_in said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have a problem with the i9300 tinji, behind the camera does not work since I change the rom. With the original ROM the camera worked perfectly but since flashing stopped going.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same problem.No back camera, only front is working.


----------



## v3rcingetorige (Oct 31, 2012)

http : // chinamobiles . org / showthread.php?31647-Star-GT-i9300-MT6577/page39


----------



## mrfarnhigh (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a battery problem, how to solve it?


----------



## Dhez_in (Nov 2, 2012)

enkoff said:


> I have the same problem.No back camera, only front is working.

Click to collapse



Problem solved. only flash this boot.img thanx to rus forum!!! Camera is back!!!!!!!!!!!!

https: //disk.yandex.net/disk/public/?hash=UkPTZ6E47rCfBpy2zy2wXmNseNqkuUmA6ALxOKMR%2BDU%3D&final=true


----------



## enkoff (Nov 2, 2012)

Dhez_in said:


> Problem solved. only flash this boot.img thanx to rus forum!!! Camera is back!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https: //disk.yandex.net/disk/public/?hash=UkPTZ6E47rCfBpy2zy2wXmNseNqkuUmA6ALxOKMR%2BDU%3D&final=true

Click to collapse



Yes, this solve camera problem, but this image not include root... Have you any advice how to root it ? I used special boot.img with root
Thankx

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------

Without root is not working home button... So i need it or i have to return to my old firmware with root, but without back camera :crying:

---------- Post added at 04:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------

There is the chaos with firmware and boot.img.
I want simply working back camera, root, battery indicator, loud voice and no chinese app. Has anybody this kind of firmware ? 
I can have good voice, root without chinese apps
I can have correct back camera, root - but with bad battery indicator, chinese apps and 
I can have correct back camera, no chinese apps - but bad battery indicator and no root.

:silly:

Could you anybody help me ?


----------



## coucoucnico (Nov 2, 2012)

enkoff said:


> Yes, this solve camera problem, but this image not include root... Have you any advice how to root it ? I used special boot.img with root
> Thankx
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



to root, i used "Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v11" (google is your friend )

Thanks to all users who posted some tricks. My tinji is working like a charm (home button working!, cameras ok, rooted and all ok)

I hope we will have jb one day 


warning: be carreful about the boot.img, i've tried one who made my screen gone black as soon as i call someone (proximity sensor wasn't working with this boot.img)


----------



## enkoff (Nov 2, 2012)

coucoucnico said:


> to root, i used "Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v11" (google is your friend )
> 
> Thanks to all users who posted some tricks. My tinji is working like a charm (home button working!, cameras ok, rooted and all ok)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Believe me - many, many hours on google ! Many many firmwares and boot.imgs were in my phone. 
What firmware do you have now ? This tool is not working to rooting on my firmware... I envy you

---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------

Now i have question - is it more important Home button and root or Back camera ? But i want both 
BTW - until now i did not find any firmware with correct battery indicator


----------



## coucoucnico (Nov 3, 2012)

enkoff said:


> Believe me - many, many hours on google ! Many many firmwares and boot.imgs were in my phone.
> What firmware do you have now ? This tool is not working to rooting on my firmware... I envy you
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



i have same problem with battery indicator.

I'm with the "H640_77v01.01b06" firmware.

the root with restore tool must be run as administrator, and the phone must be on.

really strange that it don't work on your phone.

edit: tried TPSparkyRoot.bat ? and MTK Droid Root&Tools from http://forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=21731&sid=73726aaa6758622c5d5bc2aade76cda8?


----------



## Klabex (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi guys. I try root phone and now have a white screen, I need firmware for this phone http: // i.minus.com/iKjHCVy0Gv0mq.jpg
http: // i.minus.com/i5x7iYnvVQUvE.jpg maybe you can help me?
can anyone have a same phone, and can buckup full flash...


----------



## glim59 (Nov 3, 2012)

*White Screen ahter flashing*

I'm also having this white screen after flashing the followings:
TinjiS3Root
Taiwan101-tinji-recovery
H640_77v01.01b05
H640_77v01.01b06

Flash Tool use is SP Flash Tool v3.1222.00.
During the flashing process, the loading is normal, but when it booted up only white screen.

My Phone specification are as follow:
Model Name	TINJI I9300 SIII
Model Number	GT- i9300
Android Version	4.1.1
Baseband Version	MAU.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V8,2012/08/22 20:06
Kernel Version	3.013 [email protected]#1 
		SMP PREEMPT Mon 811:33:25 EDT 2012
Build Number	ALPS.ICS2.MP.V1.5

Can anyones please help
Thank-you very much.


----------



## Jequan (Nov 3, 2012)

I had that whitescreen problem too.  You have to wipe all data before flashing the new Rom.  You can do that in the recovery menu. 

Sent from my Tinji GT-i9300 using xda premium


----------



## glim59 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for your reply, kindly advise


----------



## Klabex (Nov 3, 2012)

When i connect usb or charger i can't see battery animation, only swith white screen, and i can't open recovery only white screen... Can you send me fullbackup i try it?


----------



## rikky_c_a (Nov 3, 2012)

Just flash it again with the tinji VIP 3 rom...

Btw..my fm radio is not working.... Any fixes/patch? Thanks


----------



## Klabex (Nov 4, 2012)

rikky_c_a said:


> Just flash it again with the tinji VIP 3 rom...
> 
> Btw..my fm radio is not working.... Any fixes/patch? Thanks

Click to collapse



I find tinji Vip3 rom only for flash it from cwm, but i can't open cwm i have white screen, i can flash phone only from flashtool, may you have files for this program...


----------



## glim59 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Still at White Screen*



Jequan said:


> I had that whitescreen problem too.  You have to wipe all data before flashing the new Rom.  You can do that in the recovery menu.
> 
> Sent from my Tinji GT-i9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I had flash Taiwan101-tinji-recovery again, but still no luck. Going further re-install my XP desktop and going thru' all variable drivers with USBviewer and re-flash all roms again, It's still white screen

Am I missing some process? Can any ones please help, Thanks


----------



## MuzzafferShah (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi.. I have Sony Xperia S.. I want to root my phone.. I Download latest version of  Bin4ry 15.7z and locate a link from here to YouTube that how root your Sony S, Sony tablet, LG and HTC One X.. I understand that how it will,  but have a problem of USB Driver.. sa0103 not shown in " Device Manager " Ports. It only show Portable Devices Xperia S. So I want to know how and where I download the Driver? I went to Sony site searching for update that my Sony PC Companion says your software is updated. Please experts tell me that how I will do the root my Xperia S without the USB driver? One thing I tell you guys that my Xperia and PC sync easily and not any kind of error appears
Looking forward for your replies..
Thanks
Muzzaffer Shah.


----------



## glim59 (Nov 5, 2012)

MuzzafferShah said:


> Hi.. I have Sony Xperia S.. I want to root my phone.. I Download latest version of  Bin4ry 15.7z and locate a link from here to YouTube that how root your Sony S, Sony tablet, LG and HTC One X.. I understand that how it will,  but have a problem of USB Driver.. sa0103 not shown in " Device Manager " Ports. It only show Portable Devices Xperia S. So I want to know how and where I download the Driver? I went to Sony site searching for update that my Sony PC Companion says your software is updated. Please experts tell me that how I will do the root my Xperia S without the USB driver? One thing I tell you guys that my Xperia and PC sync easily and not any kind of error appears
> Looking forward for your replies..
> Thanks
> Muzzaffer Shah.

Click to collapse



Dear Friend
You are in the wrong Thread:laugh:


----------



## MuzzafferShah (Nov 5, 2012)

glim59 said:


> Dear Friend
> You are in the wrong Thread:laugh:

Click to collapse



Oh I am sorry.. please tell me where I post my problem .. accurate section & thread..
Thanks.
Muzzaffer Shah


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## mrfarnhigh (Nov 5, 2012)

If I root the phone do I have to reinstall the os?

Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bidaw (Nov 5, 2012)

I am having problems with the no service issue.  I have the Tinji i9300 dual sim phone, and I have rooted the phone.  No problems.  Before rooting, I could not get service (Straight Talk - AT&T MVNO).  I have been able to successfully change the IMEI to the Iphone 4s I am currently using with the same sim...to no avail.  I have tried to change the IMEI last 3 as previously suggested on several occasions.  The change took, but still no service.  Is there a trick that I am missing?  I have noticed several others in this thread having the same issue, but really no consistent success.  Can anyone help me?


----------



## glim59 (Nov 6, 2012)

MuzzafferShah said:


> Oh I am sorry.. please tell me where I post my problem .. accurate section & thread..
> Thanks.
> Muzzaffer Shah

Click to collapse



Find your Device at top of this menu key in Sony Xperia S 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1515, all about Sony


----------



## marcomesa (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi folks,
I got a big problem...first of all...yes I know I'm very stupid.
Then I root my device haipad i9300 mtk 6577 succesfully. So it was time to upload the cwm recovery, but maybe I did a bad thing...in the begginning I can just see "android" in white letters...a kind of boot loop...then I try to flash boot.img (and I guess this was the fatal mistake) and the phone i dead. Black screen, no pc detection, no boot, nothing just black screen.
I think it is because the boot .img belongs to another mtk 6577 i9300 phone, very similar, but not the same. Now I don't know what to do...except crying and saying myself I'm an idiot.

Is there any chance to give ressunrection to my device...it is just 2 days old, so you can imagine how torn I am.

I mailing the shop, trying to make me change the device using the warranty...but this is may last move. Do you think they couldnt change me the phone? And it is possibile to undesrtand I did something in the phone?

Now more than ever I need your help!


----------



## ckethan (Nov 6, 2012)

marcomesa said:


> Hi folks,
> I got a big problem...first of all...yes I know I'm very stupid.
> Then I root my device haipad i9300 mtk 6577 succesfully. So it was time to upload the cwm recovery, but maybe I did a bad thing...in the begginning I can just see "android" in white letters...a kind of boot loop...then I try to flash boot.img (and I guess this was the fatal mistake) and the phone i dead. Black screen, no pc detection, no boot, nothing just black screen.
> I think it is because the boot .img belongs to another mtk 6577 i9300 phone, very similar, but not the same. Now I don't know what to do...except crying and saying myself I'm an idiot.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha lol it happens we are humans we make mistakes ..  there is hope .. try it 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php? p=32424838&postcount=616


----------



## sarkolata (Nov 7, 2012)

I guess the
* Screen flickering
* Battery indicator issue
Will be never fixed... And these make me crazy... Flickering doesnt happen when you change brightness to half or max... but the battery indicator make me crazy!

And please help... How can i use the full memory of phone as application memory? Because it say me it's always full and i should delete some apps... 512mb isnt enough for apps!
Is there anyway to merge 512 and the media storage which is like 2gb? Regards


----------



## mrfarnhigh (Nov 8, 2012)

Should I backup some Info on the phone before rooting?  If yes how do I do it?

Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mdotph (Nov 8, 2012)

hi guys. how do i root i9220? im newbie and cant find any good tuitorial for i9220. please help me. thanks


----------



## mrfarnhigh (Nov 8, 2012)

I've rooted my phone and now I do not have back camera and other camera stuff that was... How to fix it?


----------



## JulioOtalora (Nov 8, 2012)

*Tinji i9300 trouble signal*

Hi, Greetings from Bogota Colombia. Two months ago I have a cell phone i9300 android 4.1.1 tinji (I think 4.0.9) mtk6577 4.7 inch dual core 1.2GHZ. Since purchasing the phone recognizes the sim card (which I use on other phones without problems) but no signal. So far I have tried almost everything (rotear the phone, install different flash ROM with tools tool, install ROM from recovery mode, restore the original IMEI of the phone). When I use the flash tool first do a FORMAT - Format Whole flash and then the rom normally amount to Download. In any oportuniad the phone signal obtained (always get a message "No Service or Within signal" so I can not make or receive calls. Please anyone can guide me I'm doing wrong, should I change any file or change boot.img System. img or overwrite. modem.img. Please what additional information is required to find a solution and to make and receive calls.


----------



## m3578 (Nov 8, 2012)

hi dear friend,s
i have buy a S3 GT-I9300 MTK6577 mobile phone
now i want to root it and test a lot of method and software but finally could not.
the main problem is that when i conect my phone to computer the GOOGLE ADB DRIVER will install ,but when use some root software they show not find device.
another problem is that i have install some keyboard,but even i choice it in setting at last not change and still show the chinese one.

thanks if any body can help me.

best regards to all


----------



## sarkolata (Nov 8, 2012)

sarkolata said:


> I guess the
> * Screen flickering
> * Battery indicator issue
> Will be never fixed... And these make me crazy... Flickering doesnt happen when you change brightness to half or max... but the battery indicator make me crazy!
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump...


Hey people! Please ask and answer here about only tinji i9300!!! Not other phones!!!

GT-i9300 cihazımdan Tapatalk 2 ile gönderildi


----------



## mdotph (Nov 9, 2012)

how to flash boot.img? fastboot doesnt work


----------



## diabloassassin (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello guys im from portugal, i buy tingi i9300 from 

dinodirect web site phone is 
Myedour®  Dual Band(900/1800) MTK6577 9300 4.6inch Dual SIM Dual Cameras 5.0MP WiFi 3G GPS Bluetooth Android OS V4.1.1 Capacitive Smart Phone 

i root them and phone power on just white screen 

i test all room's nathing all the same . can any one help me to found original room for put them work again , i dont know what copany made this phone 

phone have 2 days in my hands 

please help me someone..

very thanks


----------



## lume999 (Nov 13, 2012)

you can not fit on the gt-i9300 tinji of the ROM MIUI Xiaomi one?


----------



## Shawhifox (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello!

I just ordered a S3 clone from china and found this thread searching for Tinji info, but now seems I ordered a very similar phone, called Tianhe (i9377). Both phones where on the same aliexpress page and counfused them. The only differences (viewing the photos and specs) seems to be the battery mAh and that this particular model is quad-band.

Anyone has info about it? Will be incompatible with the root and other tutorials posted here?


----------



## diabloassassin (Nov 14, 2012)

lume999 said:


> you can not fit on the gt-i9300 tinji of the ROM MIUI Xiaomi one?

Click to collapse



where i can find this rom for test?


----------



## lume999 (Nov 14, 2012)

the mine was just a suggestion  I do not know where to retrieve it .... Seeing the characteristics of the Xiaomi one might try to work on it


----------



## jsain (Nov 15, 2012)

*4.6 inch tinji*

Hello. I've made horrible mistake. Didn't backup.

So if someone has the phone that looks like this, could he make full ROM backup and upload it?

I would be very greatfull. It says that it is tinji, but it does not look like one and does not have the same firmware.

Pictures:

search for this on aliexpress.com:

TinJi(Tianhe) I9300 (S3) MTK6577 (screen protector as a gift) Android 4.1 OS 3G 4.6' Screen GPS Wifi cell phone FREE SHIPPING 

My cell is the second one.

Thank you.


----------



## Shawhifox (Nov 15, 2012)

Seems you have the same model I just ordered. I can try to made a backup of the ROM when the phone arrives, if someone told me how to do it.

That answers my question about the compatibility of the ROM and tutorials...


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## jsain (Nov 15, 2012)

Shawhifox said:


> Seems you have the same model I just ordered. I can try to made a backup of the ROM when the phone arrives, if someone told me how to do it.
> 
> That answers my question about the compatibility of the ROM and tutorials...

Click to collapse



These are the pictures and it must look exactly like this one.


----------



## jsain (Nov 15, 2012)

Shawhifox said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just ordered a S3 clone from china and found this thread searching for Tinji info, but now seems I ordered a very similar phone, called Tianhe (i9377). Both phones where on the same aliexpress page and counfused them. The only differences (viewing the photos and specs) seems to be the battery mAh and that this particular model is quad-band.
> 
> Anyone has info about it? Will be incompatible with the root and other tutorials posted here?

Click to collapse



You can try by flashin it as described on chinamobiles . org
it's german site, but good described. Just search for MTK droid tool and you will see topic: Universal ROOT für MTK6577 Platformen.


----------



## Shawhifox (Nov 15, 2012)

jsain said:


> These are the pictures and it must look exactly like this one.

Click to collapse



Yes, it's the same phone from that seller. The description was a bit confusing, but I think the true name of this phone is Tianhen i9377. If you look for this number you can find another phone called Haipai i9377, I think these two are the same model but made by two different manufacturers.

My phone will take a while to arrive, since the shipment method is china airmail.

Did you try to ask for the original rom to the seller? I know a Link for the Haipai rom if you want to give it a try.


----------



## jsain (Nov 15, 2012)

Shawhifox said:


> Yes, it's the same phone from that seller. The description was a bit confusing, but I think the true name of this phone is Tianhen i9377. If you look for this number you can find another phone called Haipai i9377, I think these two are the same model but made by two different manufacturers.
> 
> My phone will take a while to arrive, since the shipment method is china airmail.
> 
> Did you try to ask for the original rom to the seller? I know a Link for the Haipai rom if you want to give it a try.

Click to collapse



Yes, please put link and I will give it a try.

If anyone has the same mobile, please post it here, and I will explain you the procedure for backing up the rom. It's not too complicated and is harmless for the phone.


----------



## Shawhifox (Nov 15, 2012)

Let me know if it works:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34067868


----------



## jsain (Nov 15, 2012)

glim59 said:


> I had flash Taiwan101-tinji-recovery again, but still no luck. Going further re-install my XP desktop and going thru' all variable drivers with USBviewer and re-flash all roms again, It's still white screen
> 
> Am I missing some process? Can any ones please help, Thanks

Click to collapse



Did you solve your problem?


----------



## jsain (Nov 15, 2012)

*DEAD*



Shawhifox said:


> Let me know if it works:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34067868

Click to collapse



Now completely dead. Not recognised on USB.  

Could it be returned to living?


----------



## Shawhifox (Nov 15, 2012)

It does something when you try to turn it on? Or the PC tries to recognize the device? Hope it can be revived 

I am still waiting for shipment 

Edit: Try this: hold volume up + power, and connect the phone with the usb cable. The pc does something?


----------



## GT35pro (Nov 16, 2012)

jsain said:


> You can try by flashin it as described on chinamobiles . org
> it's german site, but good described. Just search for MTK droid tool and you will see topic: Universal ROOT für MTK6577 Platformen.

Click to collapse



This is a totally different phone. Please start a new thread. This thread is only for Tinji i9300 or Tianjii9300


----------



## atongandro (Nov 16, 2012)

mrfarnhigh said:


> I've rooted my phone and now I do not have back camera and other camera stuff that was... How to fix it?

Click to collapse



got the same problem. camera is wasn't work after rooting. try to recover using Taiwan101-tinji-recovery, but it was not solve the problem.
Please help...


----------



## JorgeDass (Nov 16, 2012)

*STOCK ROM*

Hi guys. I tried the taiwan rom and it worked, but i prefer the stock rom, so i searched and i couldn't find it . Then i asked my seller for the link to the stock firmware ant here it is
watch out, you have to delete the spaces on the website
Hope you enjoy it:
http: //66.228.126.56/ ~rom/download/rom/ Phone/
It's the MH9300.rar  one:fingers-crossed:


----------



## yancute (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey genius,

  I'm using Tinji i9300 and I also have the Battery fast drop problem. I thought it was the Quality of the Battery... you know it made in China...

  But Now, I found a cure and I can say it is Not related to the Battery but the built-in USB Charging via the phone.

  Now I can Charge it to Real 100% and operate over 4 hours (Normal use w/o Wifi and games) and still got > 90% Charge!

  Okay, let's me explain What I've done.

  I brought an universal Battery Charger, the Charge pins can be adjusted and fit almost ALL cells. The charging voltage is 4.2v and max. current is 800mah.

  After about 2.5hrs charging from < 10% to Full Charge, I wonder the battery is operate steady 100% even after several reboots. If you also Own this phone,

  you know this is almost IMPOSSIBLE!

  Since the package comes w/ 2 cells, I'm happy with using this Battery Charger....:>


----------



## Shawhifox (Nov 16, 2012)

GT35pro said:


> This is a totally different phone. Please start a new thread. This thread is only for Tinji i9300 or Tianjii9300

Click to collapse



It's sold in some sites with the same name, so a lot of people is going to end here and brick their phones. We need to find a solution and warn about it.


----------



## GT35pro (Nov 17, 2012)

Shawhifox said:


> It's sold in some sites with the same name, so a lot of people is going to end here and brick their phones. We need to find a solution and warn about it.

Click to collapse



The tinji has 3 sensors on the left of the ear speaker and the camera to the right. The phones are all different inside. There are more than 10 different types of clones and it helps not to confuse others. What is so difficult about starting a new thread?

---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 AM ----------




yancute said:


> Hey genius,
> 
> I'm using Tinji i9300 and I also have the Battery fast drop problem. I thought it was the Quality of the Battery... you know it made in China...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you provide a link where you bought this charger? I am using a custom ROM from a Russian site. The battery problem is fixed in that ROM. Flickering screen is also fixed.


----------



## yancute (Nov 17, 2012)

GT35pro said:


> The tinji has 3 sensors on the left of the ear speaker and the camera to the right. The phones are all different inside. There are more than 10 different types of clones and it helps not to confuse others. What is so difficult about starting a new thread?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,


  I just bought the battery charger from local telecom accessories shop and it costs only HK$40!

  I think you can easily find a similar product from nearby shops.

  BTW, can you post a link of yr. Russian ROM, I'm interested to get a try. Thanks!


----------



## diabloassassin (Nov 18, 2012)

jsain said:


> These are the pictures and it must look exactly like this one.

Click to collapse



i have same model i try to many roms from diferente locals in web all screen stay white   any one help?

dinodirect .com , no help me to send rom   the phone is 4.6" i think problem is drivers display , because phone conect normal. just screen is white.


----------



## Shawhifox (Nov 18, 2012)

diabloassassin said:


> i have same model i try to many roms from diferente locals in web all screen stay white   any one help?
> 
> dinodirect .com , no help me to send rom   the phone is 4.6" i think problem is drivers display , because phone conect normal. just screen is white.

Click to collapse



I'm waiting the same phone, will backup my files if someone helps me to do it, and start a new thread about this model.


----------



## coucoucnico (Nov 19, 2012)

*memory*

Hi,
i can't manage to swapp the memory of the phone.

I meen: i want 2.5gb of memory, and stockage as my SD card.

If someone can help


----------



## Micke.T.E (Nov 19, 2012)

coucoucnico said:


> Hi,
> i can't manage to swapp the memory of the phone.
> 
> I meen: i want 2.5gb of memory, and stockage as my SD card.
> ...

Click to collapse


http://chinagizmos.blogspot.in/2012/10/tips-tricks-tweaks-mods-and-fix-tinjis3.html

---------- Post added at 08:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 AM ----------

I've seen that Tinji now ship's with JB installed.

Has anyone found a rom that can be used on our Tinji? =)


----------



## ckethan (Nov 19, 2012)

Micke.T.E said:


> http://chinagizmos.blogspot.in/2012/10/tips-tricks-tweaks-mods-and-fix-tinjis3.html
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are u sure? With jb installed?? Really?? Real android 4.1??


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## coucoucnico (Nov 19, 2012)

Micke.T.E said:


> http://chinagizmos.blogspot.in/2012/10/tips-tricks-tweaks-mods-and-fix-tinjis3.html
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The trick only change the card number.. but the internal memory stay at 512...


----------



## superkekko (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi to all  and thank you for the precious infos found in this thread.

I own a tinji i9300 too, rooted stock rom, removed chinese apps, installed CWM recovery, and well... 

Does anybody know exactly what's the GPU on this device? I would like to play gloft games like shadow guardian but I am not sure

the device is supported. Installed chainfire3d and the plugins, but nothing to do for that game in particular.

I also would like to know how to mount an external hdd, looks like we need a proper "fuse.ko" file for our device.

I know there is still a lot to do here  I am working on the device too to reduce noise during calls changing Audio values

in engineer mode, now they're very few.

EDIT: ...just realized that there's no OTG available on this device.

BTW regarding camera not properly focusing, I am using JB Camera+ instead of the stock camera app. Set the options as you wish, press and hold

shutter button until camera focuses and release whenever it stops focus. Believe me, it will stop focusing.


----------



## Shawhifox (Nov 20, 2012)

superkekko said:


> Hi to all  and thank you for the precious infos found in this thread.
> 
> I own a tinji i9300 too, rooted stock rom, removed chinese apps, installed CWM recovery, and well...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



MT6577 uses a PowerVR SGX531 GPU.


----------



## Jequan (Nov 20, 2012)

If you have an apple charger you can use that as well.  Cured my battery issue. I allways thought it was some Rom but it was because i broke my horrible original charger!   

Sent from my Tinji GT-i9300 using xda premium


----------



## superkekko (Nov 20, 2012)

I will provide myself an apple usb charger, thank you. anyway I think the device here is not able to recharge properly. charging the batteries with one of those cheap universal chargers does the work better. has anybody any idea about reducing intensity of the red, blue and green leds?


----------



## edusanc (Nov 20, 2012)

*Tinji I9300 KO. White screen*

Hello.

I have done something stupid with my Tinji I9300, and now it doesn´t boot anymore. When turned on, screen is full white and it remains white until the lateral right button is pressed.
Tell you the full story.

After 40 days waiting for it, it arrived yesterday in the morning. Batteries were at 0% and I was very ansious, so I turned it on once the battery was charging. As the battery hadn´t charge enough to boot, the phone went off 6 or 7 times before it got fully booted.
Looking at some of your last posts, I got it rooted one hour later. All was perfect until I started removing chinese apps using root uninstaller. I got rid of them all and then rebooted the phone.
When it started again, the main screen (the one with the flower) blinked in a very ugly way. I rebooted again but still the same. Battery removed, still the same.  
I was desperate, I didn´t know how to solve the situation, so I thought the best chance would be flashing it with the stock rom. 
I did it following the instructions very carefully and since then I only have a full white screen. Buttons seems to be working, since one of them makes a little vibration when pressed. 

Since then, I have tried to flash it again with all stock versions, but the result is always the same, the white screen.
SP Flash Tool works perfectly, it downloads the roms and finishes with green OK.

After lots of trials, I did a test with SP Flash Tool and it says:
===============	Memory Detection Report	 ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x00020000 (128KB)

External RAM:

	Type = DRAM

	Size = 0x20000000 (512MB/4096Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

EMMC :

	 EMMC_PART_BOOT1 	Size = 0x0000000200200000(8592031744MB)
	 EMMC_PART_BOOT2 	Size = 0x0000000200200000(0MB)
	 EMMC_PART_RPMB 	Size = 0x0000000000000000(0MB)
	 EMMC_PART_GP1 	Size = 0x0000000000000000(3875536896MB)
	 EMMC_PART_GP2 	Size = 0x0000000000000E70(249167272MB)
	 EMMC_PART_GP3 	Size = 0x16BFF9840000001A(27436783668741875MB)
	 EMMC_PART_GP4 	Size = 0x000000BC16BFF894(0MB)
	 EMMC_PART_USER 	Size = 0x0000000000000001(0MB)



I would appreciate any help you could give me. 
Thanks.

Best Regards.


----------



## coucoucnico (Nov 21, 2012)

did anyone tried this on tinji i9300? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33051848&postcount=638


----------



## DoctorM4RIO (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi, 

I bought the app from JKay Deluxe Settings and do not know what I can take Framework  

can you help me please?


----------



## qiang88 (Nov 21, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
> But i want root this for make many task
> So how can make this root please ?
> thanks

Click to collapse



its a fack 9300:laugh:


----------



## Jequan (Nov 21, 2012)

coucoucnico said:


> did anyone tried this on tinji i9300? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=33051848&postcount=638

Click to collapse



Are you suggesting to flash a firmware from a completely different cellphone that runs with a different CPU to top it off?
If the answer is yes - no we haven't tried. It wont work either.


----------



## coucoucnico (Nov 21, 2012)

it could, because it's the same mtk6577 and the phone are cousins 

but you arre right, this could alsaw brick the phone :s


----------



## jsain (Nov 21, 2012)

*Unknown i9300 thread*

Here is new thread for the unknown i9300:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2006100

If someone knows anything about it, please help us.


----------



## blueneel (Nov 22, 2012)

Try spice mi. 350n roms.. ... they also have mtk.. . 

Sent from my Spice MI-350n using XDA


----------



## tanoobx (Nov 22, 2012)

*Custom ROM from russian site...*



GT35pro said:


> The tinji has 3 sensors on the left of the ear speaker and the camera to the right. The phones are all different inside. There are more than 10 different types of clones and it helps not to confuse others. What is so difficult about starting a new thread?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey friend, can you tell me the link for this ROM? I appreciate that, thanks


----------



## OrsoNerOne (Nov 23, 2012)

inamie said:


> Help, my phone show white screen after flash the boot.img... How to revert that...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi, i have had you same roblem, after a boot.img flash , one of my Tinji_S3_I9300 had the white screen... How you have resolved?

---------- Post added at 02:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 AM ----------




hardi75 said:


> I still do not really understand the problem. Is your screen black DURING calls or also AFTER calls, means it comes not back after hang up.
> 
> You can try the app 'KeepScreen' from the market to force the screen keeping on during calls, you also can boot in the testmenue (phone off, press and hold vol+ and power button) and recalibrate your proximity sensor.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi, the ROM_0 output file is without extensio... is normal ???


----------



## haisir (Nov 23, 2012)

i have the same question,
but now i have solved it 
Sanei N10


----------



## coucoucnico (Nov 23, 2012)

I find this few minutes ago, i'm dowloading some files, and i will see if something new or not 

http://n2k1.com/n2k1/GT-i9300/


----------



## GT35pro (Nov 24, 2012)

*Russian roms fix*

http://forum.china-iphone.ru/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=21731&start=20&sid=f7a1a2512cdee825530e199a5f28297
You may want to Google translate the link.




tanoobx said:


> Hey friend, can you tell me the link for this ROM? I appreciate that, thanks

Click to collapse


----------



## hcotuk (Nov 24, 2012)

*Unbranded GT-i9300*

For unbranded GT-i9300, look at new thread. I put a link into that thread. 

new thread

Enjoy...

---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------

Hey Guys,

For Tinji i9300, i found a rom which fixed battery indicator and screen flickering problems. It is tested, you can download from below link.

Fixed rom

Just pray for me.

:good:


----------



## Cenobite2012 (Nov 25, 2012)

Can you tell me the name or a link to the firmware that you used ?



alexaglob said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A good lesson learned after rewriting PRELOADER and  DSP_BL with another phone's.
> The phone was dead, no led when connected to usb and of course no activity on flash tool as the usb port was not activating.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## bhudev2dave (Nov 27, 2012)

*hi i have same pro*

if any solution pls help me my ID [email protected]



flavien317 said:


> Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
> But i want root this for make many task
> So how can make this root please ?
> thanks

Click to collapse


----------



## Gryx (Nov 27, 2012)

hcotuk said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> For Tinji i9300, i found a rom which fixed battery indicator and screen flickering problems. It is tested, you can download from below link.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And did it solve the problems?


----------



## hcotuk (Nov 27, 2012)

Gryx said:


> And did it solve the problems?

Click to collapse



Yes, it did


----------



## TuoNonno (Nov 27, 2012)

Try this folder, it might contain goodies...

http://n2k1.com/n2k1/GT-i9300/


----------



## ashishp.grims (Nov 28, 2012)

*Bricked phone*

Dear Friend,

I bricked my phone by uploading wrong flash file and now my mobile is in same condition as described below. I dont have backup also. I am attaching my Mobile PCB layout please help me where is that two point and explain how to use multimeter. 

s3 clone MTk 6577, 1.2 ghz duo, RAM=512, camera 8mp. 

Please give me reply on ashishp,[email protected]




alexaglob said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A good lesson learned after rewriting PRELOADER and  DSP_BL with another phone's.
> The phone was dead, no led when connected to usb and of course no activity on flash tool as the usb port was not activating.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ashishp.grims (Nov 28, 2012)

*Bricked phone*

Hello friend

I bricked my mobile by uploading wrong flash/update file. Now it does not recognized by pc as well as power charger. Please help me. my mobile configuration is MTk 6577, dual sim, 1.2 dual core, 512 ram, rom 2 gb. 
Please guide how to use multimeter as well as which two points in my pcb board i make it contact in my phone.

i am attaching pcb picture please help me.



alexaglob said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A good lesson learned after rewriting PRELOADER and  DSP_BL with another phone's.
> The phone was dead, no led when connected to usb and of course no activity on flash tool as the usb port was not activating.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## superkekko (Nov 30, 2012)

*USB OTG*

Hi genius

I managed to create a proper USB OTG by myself following a guide found on google.
It works smooth and perfect with a nokia E7, so I am sure it has no problems.
Well,  here h ttp:/ /youtu.be/ HNxTunh4QvI (please remove spaces in the link) I explain what happens when you plug an OTG cable into the tinji.
"Something" happens, but not what is expected. Looks like the kernel does not support OTG even if it should, according to the theory
stating this device is android 4.0.3

Can anyone here elaborate the kernel so that it supports OTG?


----------



## Estela49 (Nov 30, 2012)

*tiaji I9300*

Hola yo también tengo este teléfono y no tengo ni idea como quitar todos eso mensajes en chino , e leído que hay que hacer un root , por favor alguien me puede explicar como se hace , no se casi nada de estas cosas necesito una explicación como para niños , hay que conectar el teléfono al pc para hacer todo esto ? gracias un saludo.
Estela


----------



## nemo2003 (Nov 30, 2012)

Estela49 said:


> Hola yo también tengo este teléfono y no tengo ni idea como quitar todos eso mensajes en chino , e leído que hay que hacer un root , por favor alguien me puede explicar como se hace , no se casi nada de estas cosas necesito una explicación como para niños , hay que conectar el teléfono al pc para hacer todo esto ? gracias un saludo.
> Estela

Click to collapse



Mal empiezas Estela.

Tu primer post y entras a saco, sin pasar por presentaciones ni nada y, encima, en español en un foro inglés.

No creo que obtengas mucha ayuda así.


----------



## idoasis (Nov 30, 2012)

hcotuk said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> For Tinji i9300, i found a rom which fixed battery indicator and screen flickering problems. It is tested, you can download from below link.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, link doesnt work.
Can you please reload the file?


----------



## superkekko (Dec 1, 2012)

idoasis said:


> Hi, link doesnt work.
> Can you please reload the file?

Click to collapse



go here http://n2k1.com/n2k1/GT-i9300/

and look for Tinji_i9300_deodexed_by_knski_2.zip


----------



## enkoff (Dec 1, 2012)

*Calling*

Hi, i have problem with all of firmwares. Many times it is not possible call with this phone.I must turn to airplane mode and turn it off, after that it is all right.But without any reason after some time i can not call. In this time is my phone inaccessible. Have you any the same problem ? Or have anybody solution?


----------



## superkekko (Dec 1, 2012)

enkoff said:


> Hi, i have problem with all of firmwares. Many times it is not possible call with this phone.I must turn to airplane mode and turn it off, after that it is all right.But without any reason after some time i can not call. In this time is my phone inaccessible. Have you any the same problem ? Or have anybody solution?

Click to collapse



I have the same unsolved problem. Most of the times phone calls begin with normal audio qualiti, after a couple of minutes on the other side
they tell me that as soon as I speak a loud noise is heard, as if I am close to some kind of radio device... This problem doesn't exist if you use earphones, so I tried going into engineer menù (dial *#*#1478963#*#* to enter this menu) and setting the same values for headset on normal mode,
but I had no luck.
If anybody has any idea, please share it. This is very annoying


----------



## enkoff (Dec 1, 2012)

superkekko said:


> I have the same unsolved problem. Most of the times phone calls begin with normal audio qualiti, after a couple of minutes on the other side
> they tell me that as soon as I speak a loud noise is heard, as if I am close to some kind of radio device... This problem doesn't exist if you use earphones, so I tried going into engineer menù (dial *#*#1478963#*#* to enter this menu) and setting the same values for headset on normal mode,
> but I had no luck.
> If anybody has any idea, please share it. This is very annoying

Click to collapse



Yes,this problem with noise during call i have too. So main functionality of this phone - calling, is broken. This phone is unusable for it.Please help, i like him :crying:


----------



## superkekko (Dec 2, 2012)

I just tried an hack, but failed. Let me explain anyways.

I removed back cover, opened up the device removing the 7 screws on the back and lifted the plastic part that contains antennas and holds battery/sim/sdcard.

I saw then how wifi and gps antennas connect to their eternal extensions, and on the bottom side noticed three pins that I realized - turning

on the device while still open - to be the connectors to the gsm/wcdma antennas.

With some adhesive aluminium tape I managed to cut some thin stripes in order for them to connect separate ways each one from the other,

connected them each one to one antenna's pins so that I had a bigger antenna that could be hidden under the battery once closed.

Result: no signal at all.

Removed everything and put it back together as it was.

The static noise issue during phone calls on this device really fustrates me. It's an overall good device, hope we can fix this somehow.


----------



## mrfrustrated (Dec 2, 2012)

*no service no signal issue*

It has been a few months since I have touched this Tinji phone.  I have previous post about having no signal and no reception. The phone recognizes my SIM and I have taken my phone apart and my GSM antenna is properly installed and not loose.  Has anyone come up with any solutions?  

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## idoasis (Dec 2, 2012)

superkekko said:


> go here http://n2k1.com/n2k1/GT-i9300/
> 
> and look for Tinji_i9300_deodexed_by_knski_2.zip

Click to collapse



Thanks!


----------



## superkekko (Dec 3, 2012)

Well guys

There's something new I found out regarding both no signal and noises during calls issues.

On the russian website I noticed that the image of the open tinji had something different from mine: infact, there are two connectors for gsm/umts

there, while on my mobile they're split into three.

Taking a closer look to the flat that should be my antenna, the two channels connect.

So what I did was to connect to the two pins (the first on the left and the one right in the middle of the three) to some adhesive aluminium tape...

And it worked: I got a strong signal, and was able to connect to the internet via gprs with no problems, even if my operator network coverage

here in my house s**ks.

This is a good new of course, but doesn't solve the noise problem.

I mumbled and put everything back together then, put my tinji on the table, and called myself on another mobile I have, putting this second mobile next to

the tinji. Replied myself and waited until the static noise began. I noticed then, while my hand was getting closer to the tinji, that the noise

was changing... and you know what? I turned the tinji backside, touch screen facing the bottom, antenna up... and well... 

I realized that if you put a finger on the antenna flat THE NOISES COMPLETELY DISAPPEAR.

To prove that you just need to remove back cover (the one that just covers battery/sim/sdcard), no need to unscrew anything.

What we have to do to solve the problem? I think we have to find a way to ground the umts antenna.

I scratched the antenna flat a little bit so that a little copper comes out, and put one side of a cable on that point so that I can find a good

grounding point on the mobile... by now I found some good points only if you use the tinji on a table and don't touch it... for some reason

when I try to use the tinji holding it in my hand it doesn't connect to the internet.

I am also trying to find a good solution to isolate the microfone.

Stay tuned.


----------



## enkoff (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi, i have not problem with gsm signal. I have good signal i think. I have full signal but i am not accessible and i cannot call...
But thankx for your work



superkekko said:


> Well guys
> 
> There's something new I found out regarding both no signal and noises during calls issues.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## dskyjo (Dec 5, 2012)

i have trouble with playstore 

always no connection

but when i reset to factory data it work again

but after minute doesnt work again -.-


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## superkekko (Dec 5, 2012)

dskyjo said:


> i have trouble with playstore
> 
> always no connection
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



...another mysterious fact I am trying to solve -.-'

I got strong signal on 3g/H and can surf the web a bit, also fast, but after little time pages don't load on browsers nor GPlay works...


----------



## TuoNonno (Dec 7, 2012)

I need testers for the noise bug of this phone...
I've made a mod on mine (see attached pics) and till now the noise is vanished. But I've only tried with 5 calls that is not so much to test with.
So please, try it on your mobile, it is not destructive.
You need to disassembly the phone by releasing the 7 screws on the back, then tape the contacts I've rounded in red.

1) On the plastic frame you removed from the phone there are the antennas. The bottom is the gsm/wcdma antenna. Tape the pin as the photo.

2) Mic: after you remove the plastic with antennas you will have a piece of pbc where the mic is soldered in, gently slide that piece out of the metallic frame (help yourself by removing the 3 screws and disengage the antenna cable) and place a piece of tape like the photo.


----------



## superkekko (Dec 7, 2012)

TuoNonno said:


> I need testers for the noise bug of this phone...
> I've made a mod on mine (see attached pics) and till now the noise is vanished. But I've only tried with 5 calls that is not so much to test with.
> So please, try it on your mobile, it is not destructive.
> You need to disassembly the phone by releasing the 7 screws on the back, then tape the contacts I've rounded in red.
> ...

Click to collapse



Very good. I did something similar, but way much more invasive: I insulated with tape the microphone (not as you did but almost) AND eliminated stock antenna on the bottom (the one right on top of the mic), connected to the three pins some IDE cable cuts, let them pass under that piece of plastic containing the speaker, applying a little hole on the battery frame and let the cable out while putting everything back together.
Also, I removed an antenna flat from an old nokia 6630, cleaned it up and fixed the other side of the IDE cable to the copper of nokia's antenna with insulating tape. Now whenever I shift batteries I have this pretty ridiculous vintage-looking antenna, but it stays good on the back of the battery in between with the cover... and the signal strenght is much better than before. My theory is that 1) the antenna must be as far as possible from the mic; 2) Nokia copper quality is way much better than the one you may find in a cheap chinese smartphone.
Sorry but at the moment I can not post images of the mod I did, but I promise I will post them asap.

Regarding lost signal/no service, or the mobile stating you have service while you don't really do, I guess we all here have the same bug as many 4.0.4 android devices. There is plenty of galaxy nexus and note out there with ics 4.0.4. that lose 2/3g signal as soon as the device goes in stand-by mode (or deep sleep).
There is no cure for that yet: if you rooted your tinji and set setcpu max to 1000mhz and minimum to 750mhz, I am sure you found out that screen flickering has gone. I read here and there (also on google code) that this trick should work for the same problem on previously mentioned devices, but not for my tinji.

Oh, one more thing: I am using Tinji_i9300_deodexed_by_knski_2.zip rom at the moment. It has the feature to reboot in recovery mode,
that's pretty useful.

Has anybody here tested the rom too? Do you think something better is out there? Please advice in the case.

Opening my device to fight with the antenna I found a stiker reporting H640_77F0v01.01b05 inside, by the camera flash.

I read that knski_2 rom is based on H640_77F0v01.01b0*3*

...anyone here has a backup of original H640_77F0v01.01b05 rom? if yes I am sorry but didn't manage to find it here in the thread.


----------



## N2k1 (Dec 7, 2012)

superkekko said:


> Opening my device to fight with the antenna I found a stiker reporting H640_77F0v01.01b05 inside, by the camera flash.
> 
> I read that knski_2 rom is based on H640_77F0v01.01b0*3*
> 
> ...anyone here has a backup of original H640_77F0v01.01b05 rom? if yes I am sorry but didn't manage to find it here in the thread.

Click to collapse



There are 4 stock ROM on my site..

http : / / n2k1. com /n2k1 /GT-i9300/

H640_77F0v01.01b03.rar
H640_77v01.01b05.rar
H640_77v01.01b06.rar
MHI9300.rar


----------



## klerpson (Dec 9, 2012)

*I really need you help*

Hey guys please my tinji i9300 is dead. I was reading on it and this get off. Im reading all the posts here but nothing work for me. Im learning english so i excuse for this. I have install the flashtool and the drivers and when click download show me this:
BROM ERROR: S_FT_DA_NO_RESPONSE (4001) or BROM ERROR: S_FT_DOWNLOAD_FAIL (4008)
Please help me to fix it and thank you


----------



## ckethan (Dec 9, 2012)

klerpson said:


> Hey guys please my tinji i9300 is dead. I was reading on it and this get off. Im reading all the posts here but nothing work for me. Im learning english so i excuse for this. I have install the flashtool and the drivers and when click download show me this:
> BROM ERROR: S_FT_DA_NO_RESPONSE (4001) or BROM ERROR: S_FT_DOWNLOAD_FAIL (4008)
> Please help me to fix it and thank you

Click to collapse



Try in another pc


----------



## superkekko (Dec 9, 2012)

N2k1 said:


> There are 4 stock ROM on my site..
> 
> http : / / n2k1. com /n2k1 /GT-i9300/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you!

I also downloaded your mod... what is it about?

Another thing: until now I was only able to flash roms using CWM recovery. Now if I want to flash the H640_77v01.01b06 rom I have to use
SP Flash tool, right? Do I need to backup my IMEI first?
I haven't had any luck until now with SP Flash tool, and never really used it, wasn't even able to make it work to backup my own rom.


----------



## slytidar (Dec 9, 2012)

*i9300 clone*

http://www.dhgate.com/i9300-gps-agp...rsion/p-ff8080813ada6c98013b078842fd5038.html
anyone got the same phone as mine ?


----------



## superkekko (Dec 10, 2012)

*To N2k1*

I am testing your rom. Looks and feels good!

Does it implement a custom recovery? Could you add to the shutdown menu a "reboot to recovery" selection

as in "knski_2.zip" rom?

Thank you for sharing!

EDIT: No crypted internet connection (nothing regarding https is working. No emails for example). Play store also not working.

EDIT: Huge certificates problems with your rom... back to knski rom. Actually, the only thing I really like on that rom is that I can access recovery by shut down button.


----------



## mitchw1971 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Rooted, reflashed, much improved i9300 but lost GPRS ((& GPS is still pants))*

I have rooted my i9300 & reflashed with N2k1 stock rom H640_77v01.01b06. 

All is fine with the exception of lost GPRS functionality. I don't know the exact cause of this as I have been messing about with every aspect of my phone.

I have googled "lost GPRS" and trawled xda and really I don't know where to start to interrogate my settings and/or check connections (I've had the back off the thing several times for GPS antenna messing about, mic interference improvements etc).

Any help & advice on what I can check to get my GPRS up-and-running would be greatly appreciated.

This is a gr8 forum- I have read all 89 pages (so far) twice & tried everything u guys have come up with & have been mostly successful-  aside from my wife leaving me & taking the kids its been very helpful! :good:


----------



## paluch1 (Dec 13, 2012)

*signal and removing the plastic cover*

hello 
i have this tinji s3 i9300 since i bought it i couldnt make calls or send messages the phone recognize the sim card but dont get any signal. i have been reading here what a few of you guys did to solved this problem and i tried to remove the plastic back cover but i cant i remove all the screws can any 1 helping telling me how to remove the plastic cover and solving the signal problem


----------



## galv.amiais (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi,
I think I have this phone (how can I be sure?) and the only *real* problem for me is the battery! I know that some ROMs can fix this. Can someone point one?
How can I install it? On all my Android phones I had Rom Manager + CWM and installed the ROMs via these softwares, how to do it for this one?
Is there a wiki-like site (or post) with all this kind of basic information.

Thanks in advance.:good:


----------



## superkekko (Dec 13, 2012)

*@all of the new entries in this thread*

Here you can find some useful initial hints

http://chinagizmos.blogspot.it/2012/10/tips-tricks-tweaks-mods-and-fix-tinjis3.html

read carefully and patiently the 90 pages in this thread to learn more about tinji i9300 and enjoy.

My tinji is almost perfect after so many tweakings, and the only "big" problem is *poor signal quality* at the moment.

Sorry for not posting yet pictures of my hw mod.


----------



## paluch1 (Dec 14, 2012)

*plastic back cover  remove*



superkekko said:


> Here you can find some useful initial hints
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




hello
i had tried with the methods of this forum what you posted on the link and couldnt make my phone get signal i tried a few firmware from ths site and any of those didnt work for my phone i think i have to do what you did with your phone opening and moving the wires but i tried to take out the plastic cover and i couldnt i removed all the screws but i dont know how to take it out could you help me pls will be nice i really want to make this phone work


----------



## mitchw1971 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Getting the back off*



paluch1 said:


> hello
> i had tried with the methods of this forum what you posted on the link and couldnt make my phone get signal i tried a few firmware from ths site and any of those didnt work for my phone i think i have to do what you did with your phone opening and moving the wires but i tried to take out the plastic cover and i couldnt i removed all the screws but i dont know how to take it out could you help me pls will be nice i really want to make this phone work

Click to collapse



Once u have removed all the screws u still have to disengage the several plastic clip features from the phone back cover and the painted surround bezel. Use a small flat screwdriver and carefully push in the back cover next to each clip to disengage. If u do this along one side of the phone plus the clips at the top & bottom u can gently ease the cover upwards and off. Also be sure both ur SIMs and sd card are out of the phone- this would also stop the cover disengaging.


----------



## paluch1 (Dec 15, 2012)

*thx*



mitchw1971 said:


> Once u have removed all the screws u still have to disengage the several plastic clip features from the phone back cover and the painted surround bezel. Use a small flat screwdriver and carefully push in the back cover next to each clip to disengage. If u do this along one side of the phone plus the clips at the top & bottom u can gently ease the cover upwards and off. Also be sure both ur SIMs and sd card are out of the phone- this would also stop the cover disengaging.

Click to collapse



ok thank you i will try to do it


----------



## enverce (Dec 17, 2012)

Brand:Samsung
Model:GT-I9300
CPU Hardware : MTK6575
Android Versiyon : 4.0.4
Processor : ARMv7 Processor rev 10 (v7I)
Hardware : SMDK4x12
Kernel : 3.0.13 1211 V18 Wed Sep 5 09:29:18 CST 2012
Ana Bant Sürümü : MAUI.11AMD.W11.50.SP.V20, 2012/08/13 14:56
Üretim Numarası : IMM76D.I9300ZSALE9
Custom Build Version : 1346760007
Ekran: 480x800


----------



## enkoff (Dec 17, 2012)

Don´t you have any problem with no accessibility ? I every day i am not accessible for calling. Sometimes i want to crash this phone  I tried for about 10 rom modifications, but without solution of this. What version of rom do you have ? 




superkekko said:


> Here you can find some useful initial hints
> 
> http://chinagizmos.blogspot.it/2012/10/tips-tricks-tweaks-mods-and-fix-tinjis3.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## superkekko (Dec 18, 2012)

*Bad luck*

Hi guys

I had bad luck while opening the device last time.

One of the two wifi antenna pins on motherboard came off, the one on the bottom.

I still have the small little piece.

I see no copper contact on the motherboard and have no idea about how to put the piece back in its place.

Do you have any suggestion?

Thanks

EDIT: SOLVED

Scratched a bit on the side, managed to see where the contact was and soldered.


----------



## mitchw1971 (Dec 18, 2012)

superkekko said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I had bad luck while opening the device last time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi- I made the same mistake- only that I broke off the top one of the two GPS connectors on the board. I fixed it and, although I cant believe my bodged attempt worked, it did. So forgive me for my crude methods but here it is:

U will need: 
1. The broken off spring pin or another pin stolen form another phone
2. Some aluminium kitchen foil
3. Some sticky tape
4. A sharp craft-knife
5. A toothpick
6. A lot of patience
7. Any children and partners u may have well out of the way

i) Start by taking the knife and carefully scraping the area next to the broken off pin- u should be able to reveal the tiniest bit of copper on the board that connected the pin. ii) get a bit of kitchen foil and make a small 1mm x 2mm pad by folding it over one or two times- use the knife here to help u. iii) Place the foil pad over the bit of copper on the board and ensure it touches no adjacent metal parts- use the tip of the knife for positioning. iv) Get the broken pin and sit it on top of the foil in the same position that it originally held. v) get a  small bit of sticky tape and place it carefully over the foil (not on top of the pin obviously) and try to secure the foil to the board so as to stabilise the whole thing vi) another small bit of tape to hold the pin to the board (I was able to do this without covering the top part of the pin so as not to disrupt the connection thro to the antenna). vii) Break off the tip of a toothpick (about 6mm length) and place it on top of the tape thats holding the foil to the board- lay it length-ways- this will allow the back cover (when screwed in place) to push down on the whole toothpick-tape-foil-copper stack making sure u have a good contact. iix) reassemble ur phone and test it using "GPS Test" (app store).

I understand this sounds like madness- but it worked for me- I would take a photo but I dare not open up my back cover any more (Its working and I'm leaving it well alone). After doing this successfully I'm considering neurosurgery as a career move!


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## flavien317 (Dec 18, 2012)

Why when i want to take photo, the picture is unfocused ? have any parameter for have good picture ?
thx


----------



## paluch1 (Dec 18, 2012)

*open mobile*

i could open my mobile now but i cant find where the wires of the antenna are


----------



## superkekko (Dec 20, 2012)

mitchw1971 said:


> Hi- I made the same mistake- only that I broke off the top one of the two GPS connectors on the board. I fixed it and, although I cant believe my bodged attempt worked, it did. So forgive me for my crude methods but here it is:
> 
> U will need:
> 1. The broken off spring pin or another pin stolen form another phone
> ...

Click to collapse



PUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... yeah, I am testing myself as a surgeon-engineer-vampire-wizard because of this device too... driving me crazy all the times, but actually I am having fun (it costs nothing, I couldn't ask for more entertainment)

Thanked you for the post, read it right after I solved the problem. Your help's been apreciated, I see you understand what was my problem.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## xyermanx (Dec 20, 2012)

*So desperate*

Yesterday I rooted my cell phone with the Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v17.zip version, and then I downloaded the Root Uninstaller app to uninstall those freaking Chinese applications. Everything seemed fine. 
I got home and I ended up uninstalling the Samsung App (also in Chinese), turned the phone off to try an SD card on it and that’s when the nightmare began.
When I turned it back on…
1.	The display began to flicker and I could do nothing. Finally, I could reboot it and…
2.	The SIM card, even though it detects the Vodafone network, does not let me make calls. When I try, the following message comes up: ‘The contacts application has been stopped’.
3.	Every time I try to download an app from Play Store, there it goes again: the display goes mad flicking again.
Well, I am quite desperate for help and I haven’t found any threads from people with a similar problem.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## superkekko (Dec 20, 2012)

xyermanx said:


> Yesterday I rooted my cell phone with the Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v17.zip version, and then I downloaded the Root Uninstaller app to uninstall those freaking Chinese applications. Everything seemed fine.
> I got home and I ended up uninstalling the Samsung App (also in Chinese), turned the phone off to try an SD card on it and that’s when the nightmare began.
> When I turned it back on…
> 1.	The display began to flicker and I could do nothing. Finally, I could reboot it and…
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi

Search in this thread the necessary instructions to flash tinji rom with SP tools.

First you need the drivers on your pc, and I guess you already have them if you rooted your tinji.

Then figure out the rom to flash into your device with SP Flash tools.

The rom I am using is the facrory's last one (b06), changed recovery.img, boot img and system img with the ones got from other roms.

I suggest for you to begin knsky_2 rom.

Search the thread to understand what I am talking about.


----------



## superkekko (Dec 21, 2012)

flavien317 said:


> Why when i want to take photo, the picture is unfocused ? have any parameter for have good picture ?
> thx

Click to collapse



Look for an app called "Camera JB+" to take pictures. Default camera app is only good to take videos.

EDIT: with Camera JB+, focus the subject and shoot the photo by pressing and holding the button

        on the left side of the screen.

Release to take a picture.

Enjoy.


----------



## superkekko (Dec 21, 2012)

*Gingerbread*

Just asking guys:

Is anybody here capable to explain me how to port gingerbread 2.3.7 to this device?

I used to have a Samsung Mini S5570 with Cyanogenmod 7.2 and it was awesome.

I wish I could mess around with 2.3 on Tinji.


----------



## padwal (Dec 25, 2012)

*Version Check*

how can anyone verify if they have the latest version of ROM


----------



## Rezakorn (Dec 25, 2012)

*You can try this*

Thats page it's so popular in China, per haps help you as.baidu.com/a/topic?t=60&f=web_alad_5


----------



## padwal (Dec 25, 2012)

Rezakorn said:


> Thats page it's so popular in China, per haps help you as.baidu.com/a/topic?t=60&f=web_alad_5

Click to collapse



Its all Chinese don't understand any thing


----------



## Rezakorn (Dec 25, 2012)

padwal said:


> Its all Chinese don't understand any thing

Click to collapse




U_U put the URL on Google translate.


----------



## nutellamarco (Dec 26, 2012)

*If you look to reinstall proper system mhi9300*

Hello,
If you have buy a chinese Phone MHI9300, with chinese applications, and you like to re-install android version 4.0.4 without chinese (all language), I can send you instructions and files.
I wanted to post a topic how to do, but I don't have permission, i don't know why.
I couldn't root phone, but I reinstall all properly and I have a very good french version without any chinese application or keyboard.
post me and I can send you necessary files.
B. Regards


----------



## superkekko (Dec 26, 2012)

*Network - Put sim card in GSM slot*

Hi guys

Me and my friend (he also owns a tinji i9300) agree that if you only use *one* sim card, and put it in the *GSM slot*, you can get the phone to work with no network problems.

No more problems with calls then, neither internet connection.

Suggestion: download from market "Set DNS" and set mobile connection DNS to OpenDNS.

Looks like SIM slot 2 has priority over antenna IF two sim cards are in.

Let me know if you try this.


----------



## pincopallino66 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,

bricked my phone.
I've the Tinij 9377 (seems same like 9300)
Here the specs:
Benchmark 6304 
model: I9308
device: e1911_v77_lx588_5647_f463_sx2_6628 
brand: alps
manufacturer: alps
resolution: 480 x 854
GPPU vendor: Imagination technologies
GPU renderer: powerVR sgx 531
CPUinfo: dual-core ARMv7 Processor
CPU hardware MT6577
frequenza CPU 250.25-1001.0 MHZ
versione GPU OpenGl ES 20.
Numero Build APS.ICS2.MP.V1.5
Kernel:
linux version 3.0.13


Tried tho flash it with this ROM: H640_77v01.01b05 and now it's dead. No way to wake it up. Even if I connect it to the PC through USB without battery no action....waht to do?


----------



## superkekko (Dec 27, 2012)

pincopallino66 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> bricked my phone.
> I've the Tinij 9377 (seems same like 9300)
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't worry, you "just" need to flash back your stock rom just as you did with the wrong one with SP Flash Tool.

I have been searching around for the stock rom for you but couldn't find it... better try yourself.

Didn't you do a readback backup of your rom?


----------



## pincopallino66 (Dec 27, 2012)

No. I was stupid and make not a backup or dump.  Triyng to find a stock rom with no luck until now.  If anybody has it pls post it. Would be very apreciated


----------



## pincopallino66 (Dec 28, 2012)

superkekko said:


> Don't worry, you "just" need to flash back your stock rom just as you did with the wrong one with SP Flash Tool.
> 
> I have been searching around for the stock rom for you but couldn't find it... better try yourself.
> 
> Didn't you do a readback backup of your rom?

Click to collapse



Hi!
Maybe some guys of the italian forum will send me the dump or backup.
But my BIGGEST problem at the moment ist that the phone has no reaction.
If I try to switch it on with battery inserted, it does not start.
If I connect it to the PC through the USB cable, Windows has no reaction.
If I start a download with SP Flashtool nothing happenz....
Is there a way to wake him up or is it definetively dead?


----------



## superkekko (Dec 29, 2012)

pincopallino66 said:


> Hi!
> Maybe some guys of the italian forum will send me the dump or backup.
> But my BIGGEST problem at the moment ist that the phone has no reaction.
> If I try to switch it on with battery inserted, it does not start.
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't lose your faith, connazionale 

Anyway this thread is about Tinji i9300, I doubt you can find help here for another model :/

I'll check for your device's rom for a couple of days and send you a pm if I find something.

cannot do more.


----------



## superkekko (Dec 31, 2012)

*SP Flash Tools help*

Hi guys

I need informations/links on how to make a proper and complete backup of the rom using SP Flash Tool.

I tried three different recoveries but sometimes I have big problems restoring the backups.

Using the same recovery to backup and restore doesn't mean in a success all the times.

Tried backing up with MTK Droid Root & Tools but SpFTools crashes as soon as I load the scatter file.

I am working on the memory swap so that we can have:

Internal memory: 2.05 Gb
Phone memory: External SdCard (mine's 32Gb)
SdCard: 512 Mb

By now I am working on swapping the memories. If I have success in this, I will try to merge Internal memory and SdCard.

But geese... how does that read back function works?

...maybe I should quit working on this at night... -.-'


----------



## pincopallino66 (Dec 31, 2012)

superkekko said:


> Don't lose your faith, connazionale
> 
> Anyway this thread is about Tinji i9300, I doubt you can find help here for another model :/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Maybe found a solution: You have to demount the phone and make a test point as described in the photo http://www.androidiani.com/forum/at...nioni-root-custom-rom-img_20121128_195820.jpg and then  flash the phnoe with SPFlashtool INSERTING the Battery .
The only matter is that I haven't a STOCK ROM.
Anybody out there can post it? PLEASE???   I9377  HAIPAI

EDIT: Hy Guys, here U can find Stock rom, modded ROM's and sone tips and tricks: http://www.androidiani.com/forum/mt...-opinioni-root-custom-rom-10.html#post2971042

It's NOT my work, I just crossposted for alla other people having trouble.

HAVE A WONDERFUL 2013 
Michele


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## athlonoc (Dec 31, 2012)

I have what appears to be a Tinji i9300. I have a bright white screen with nothing appearing on it. The two phone pads at the bottom of the phone light up. Volume is working but nothing else happens.

I have tried loading the b06 rom onto the phone with SP flash. I ticked download with all checksums. I have to use the high speed and with battery to get it toflash on my windows 7 machine. I get the red bar, then the yellow bar 100%. It says downlaod complete. But when i reboot the phone I get the bright white screen.

It's like it's flashed it but with no visual controls.

Any ideas on this please

Thanks a million

Lee

PS -ALSO did a memory test in SP flash tool and got the following!

===============	Memory Detection Report	 ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x00020000 (128KB)

External RAM:

	Type = DRAM

	Size = 0x20000000 (512MB/4096Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

EMMC :

	 EMMC_PART_BOOT1 	Size = 0x0000000000200000(2MB)
	 EMMC_PART_BOOT2 	Size = 0x0000000000200000(2MB)
	 EMMC_PART_RPMB 	Size = 0x0000000000200000(2MB)
	 EMMC_PART_GP1 	Size = 0x0000000000000000(0MB)
	 EMMC_PART_GP2 	Size = 0x0000000000000000(0MB)
	 EMMC_PART_GP3 	Size = 0x0000000000000000(0MB)
	 EMMC_PART_GP4 	Size = 0x0000000000000000(0MB)
	 EMMC_PART_USER 	Size = 0x00000000E7000000(3696MB)

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21][A22][A23][A24][A25][A26][A27][A28]
OK!!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!!

============		 NAND Test		 ============

SKIP! NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 EMMC Test		 ============

EMMC Pattern Test(0x5A5A):

Does this mean anything to anyone

Lee


----------



## padwal (Dec 31, 2012)

*Tinji similar phone - Wicked Wammy Sensation launched*

Wicked wammy sensation - has been launched which is similar to tinji. Can any one check its ROM if compatible with Tinji. The phone has all the sensors working like magnetometer. Check on there website www.wickedleak.org


----------



## Yogesh1969 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Bricked MT6575 recovered*



alexaglob said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A good lesson learned after rewriting PRELOADER and  DSP_BL with another phone's.
> The phone was dead, no led when connected to usb and of course no activity on flash tool as the usb port was not activating.
> ...

Click to collapse



Just adding here ,that the points vary for every phone as mentioned in the  "forum.china-iphone.ru". For me the points 'GND' and 'KYOC01'  
worked. Important to note. Do not short points directly,Keep a resistor of 100 ~1000 ohms in between them.


----------



## athlonoc (Jan 2, 2013)

Ahhhhhgg - The phone no longer has any life after the memory test.
Further searches on various forums they inform us that if you do memory test in Flash tools it will brick your phone and make it completely unusable.
Is this 100% true?


----------



## khankll (Jan 2, 2013)

athlonoc said:


> Ahhhhhgg - The phone no longer has any life after the memory test.
> Further searches on various forums they inform us that if you do memory test in Flash tools it will brick your phone and make it completely unusable.
> Is this 100% true?

Click to collapse



welcome mason .. now this is your home
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943442&page=3 :crying:


----------



## asserlaser (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks ALOT, i really was looking for something like this


----------



## coucoucnico (Jan 4, 2013)

Happy new year for all.

I saw this few minutes ago. "H800S3Dv01.01b09" seems to be a b09 rom for tinji (i won't put a link as far i did,'t test it)

Is there someone who test this?


----------



## xyermanx (Jan 4, 2013)

*Still looking for*

Only to show you (attached file) which stock ROM I'm looking for to install in my cell phone, which have the SIMs under the battery.

Does anyone have this ROM to share with me or a different one fitting with my phone model?


----------



## thilakg (Jan 6, 2013)

yes i realy need to get off the chinease apps? so pls tel me how to! thanks

[
QUOTE=nutellamarco;35913100]Hello,
If you have buy a chinese Phone MHI9300, with chinese applications, and you like to re-install android version 4.0.4 without chinese (all language), I can send you instructions and files.
I wanted to post a topic how to do, but I don't have permission, i don't know why.
I couldn't root phone, but I reinstall all properly and I have a very good french version without any chinese application or keyboard.
post me and I can send you necessary files.
B. Regards[/QUOTE]


----------



## superkekko (Jan 7, 2013)

coucoucnico said:


> Happy new year for all.
> 
> I saw this few minutes ago. "H800S3Dv01.01b09" seems to be a b09 rom for tinji (i won't put a link as far i did,'t test it)
> 
> Is there someone who test this?

Click to collapse



the name was enough. I am downloading now, I will test it asap.

I am building a rom for the Tinji, by now guys I managed to invert sd card and phone memory, plus internal memory = 2.4gb

Me and my friend realized that also ZOPO system.img files (android itself) can be flashed into the device. by default BT and Wifi does not work, but

it just takes the time to change some .so and .ko files into system/lib/modules.

We're working on it.

TIP: create a new folder on desktop, and unrar a rom into it that you know for sure that works for your tinji. If you want to check if another rom is compatible, just change system.img file into the folder, and rename original system.img to system.img.old (you need to change file extension, yes). This way you can check roms without brickingthe device (basically, loading a different preloader bricks...)


----------



## brotherman38 (Jan 11, 2013)

alexaglob said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A good lesson learned after rewriting PRELOADER and  DSP_BL with another phone's.
> The phone was dead, no led when connected to usb and of course no activity on flash tool as the usb port was not activating.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks this worked for me on Haipa x710d phone;

The test points on the Haipai x710d are located in the following locations;

1) TP 1 is located under the black masking tape on the edage by the SIM slots, just pull back the tape and you will a small round circle by SIM slot 2, this is the TP.
2) TP 2 is the second trace on top of the SIM slot 2.

If using a test meter put it in continuity mode for testing for shorts;

Black lead goes on TP1
Red lead goes on TP2

Follow the original instructions above.


----------



## JIMM_BEIS (Jan 12, 2013)

[i have this phone
pls.help me how to change the chinese to greek


----------



## Gryx (Jan 13, 2013)

I have this phone for 3 months now and don't recommend it. My buttons on the bottom don't respond often. Memory problems, can't install apps but when I go to my apps in settings it jumps from 10mb to 100mb free space for example.


----------



## redmachines (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi,

I have a Tianji I9300 and a Tianji I9220, and I have the same problem in both phones, when I go to a place with no gsm coverage and return to a local with coverage the phone does not reconnect to the gsm I have to go to airplane mode and back, does anyone now how to fix this?


----------



## kosgr (Jan 19, 2013)

*Tinji i9300 SOS=dead*



jsain said:


> These are the pictures and it must look exactly like this one.

Click to collapse



:crying:
I am 3 week baby on Anddoid fever and after successful rooting of steady Samsung GT s5830i I engaged on multy face cheap maze China made phones .   
I bought a Tinji (inside suppose MTK6577) on January 2013 with following info:
Double sim ,no any maker mark on it, only on white hard packing box marking Tinji.
It look same as on photo of friend jsain (#821): http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846999&page=83
Other info:IMEI:355195… Battery: mnf date 2012.12
On phone display was:
GT-i9300
Android: V4.1.1
Baseband version:MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V8,2012/08/22:20:06
Build number:ALPS.ICS2.MP.V1.5
Kernel:3.0.13 
On root attempt I used all instructions from here using SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1222.00 (MKT maker) :http://colonelzap.blogspot.gr/2012/09/hdc-galaxy-i9300-siii-plus-mt6577.html 
with only Boot.img escort by text file:MT6577_Android_scatter_emmc.txt 
I do not know how critical is the enclosure of this file .Without this I can not proceed to the final procedure
Suppose after above writing boot.img, convert my phone on white screen on/off. I try with 2-3 other Boot.img and in most times I used  the same scatter text of first one, as there was not any text file on new ones.
The only difference was the white screen, replaced by black screen. I try to add some   hex information thru read back procedure from same tool according to instructions (#43) :http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36552298  without results. Note that I am not sure made all correct as I am baby on those steps. 
After all above the recovery mode was still operational and I try all reset from this mode. Also battery icon was appeared many times.
NEXT STEP
Then I decided  to make complete flash update, using instructions on(#883).http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846999&page=59
 I used also some versions of  TAIWAN 101 .With same results (White or black screen) also after that the recovery mode plus battery sign disappeared.
Now at least I am expert  to use the SP flash tool (doctor with dead patient) (ha, ha!!!)
Please from anybody an idea for NEXT STEP.
Thank you in advance.
:crying:
After one day, see final on #942


----------



## kosgr (Jan 19, 2013)

*same phone sos request*



jsain said:


> These are the pictures and it must look exactly like this one.

Click to collapse



Dear jsain.
Please read #935 on:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36904337&posted=1
I wait your comments
Thank You


----------



## jsain (Jan 20, 2013)

kosgr said:


> Dear jsain.
> Please read #935 on:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36904337&posted=1
> I wait your comments
> Thank You

Click to collapse



Hello.

This is what you do (if your phone looks exactly like mine):
Download this file: 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ev2xs6bx9eg51wl/!Files_to_FlashTool.rar
Prepair it for flashing (scatter is in the archive).
Disassemble the back of the phone (be careful to remove all the screws and not break anything).
Remove two little black screws that hold the camera and unplug the camera. Unplug cable positioned down left of the camera. 
Now you need to unglue sim card slots. They are only glued, but be carefull. Next is cable that goes under simcard slots. You disconnect it by pushing plastic. See any phone disasembly to learn how. Next is to take off circuit plate (that plate you plug usb on) and remove it from the phone. On the back side of the plate you will find black foil. Peel it of and locate KCOL0 point. Plug in usb and connect to pc. Click button on pc to start flashing and connect KCOL0 and GND points and keep connected untill flashing finished. 

That's about it. If you didn't understand or I didn't say everything, don't hesitate to pm me (with pictures).

Good luck.:good:


----------



## khankll (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't think opening the device is needed. As from what he explained it seems that spf can recognize his device. 

Also warning. Do not flash dsp_bf and preloader in any case. The if u flash it then be prepared to being f uped. 

Now turn off device and remove the battery. Load spf and the above rom if it's okay and suitable to urs. 
Check all except dsp_bf and preloader. Click download. Then connect ur phone to pc then immediately insert battery. And flash will begin.. 


Set opening is needed if urs is dead. I. E no display. No sign of life even no charging when put on charger 





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JIMM_BEIS (Jan 20, 2013)

*white screen*

i turn it off first, then i press and hold the Volume Down key+HOME+ Power buttons simultaneously but i have white screen.my phone cant start.
never again


----------



## kosgr (Jan 20, 2013)

*Tinji i9300 white screen*

Thank you both guys for quick response. I decided to try more software trials before enter hardware surgery. Still now my phone sow that communicate with flash tool (yellow and green ok display), it is not really dead. Regarding suggestion to untouched preloader & dsp.bl  files, I clarify that: from second step I leave marked all the files as on pdf. So I made many flashing using various flash with marked all files.  How critical is this and how restore this bad action.


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## jsain (Jan 20, 2013)

Dear friend, if you still see your phone on usb connection, then you do not need to open it. That link I gave you is original ROM backup, so flash it with it completely and your phone will work and be rooted.


----------



## superkekko (Jan 20, 2013)

*good news, be patient*

Hi guys

me and my friend are having hard times since weeks to develop a custom rom for our tinji.

Ubuntu, cygwin, sp flash tools, xml editor, hex editors... we're spending nights working on it and studying a lot.

Pretty fun, actually 

The very good new is that we found a suitable rom from another device which has an official Android 4.0.4.

And good support from developer 

Tried many roms as the Lenovo ones... it was a tough search since the start.

Countless bricks.

Just one advice: use preloader and other files from H640...b06.rar rom while flashing. Just change system.img into rom folder during your tests.

Well, anyways...

In the beginning the BT and wifi weren't working. Solved.

Absolutely no problems with wcdma, internet connection speed test with Italian provider Wind more than 400kb/sec.

No more noises during phone calls. Ever.

2,4gb internal memory (no more room problems installing apps in internal memory)

New rom will not have the problem to modify vold.fstab file because it will automatically recognize sdcard as external memory.

Gps properly working (final release will be set to it.pool.org, to set it to your country you will have to use fasterfix from market)

Camera focusing, the flash is just a shame.

At the moment we are working on the power menu so that we can have on our rom "reboot from recovery" option.

framework-res.apk is a pain in the ... to recompile -.- 

And more...

The device is showing nice skills. We keep bricking 9 times a day but there is no problem in revive it.

There is a lot to do still, but prepare an IMEI backup with mobileuncle tools and learn the basics to use sp flash tools because

soon we will upload a stable release.

We are working for you, don't throw away your tinji already.

Peace.


----------



## kosgr (Jan 20, 2013)

*Final restore of Tinji i9300 after 45!!!! and more flash*



jsain said:


> Hello. #937
> ........
> UPI   iiiiiiii  thanks to GOD and jsain it start again without any hardware attempts (suggestion of dear khankll).:laugh:
> In brief the story again for guys with same engagement.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## JIMM_BEIS (Jan 20, 2013)

jsain said:


> Dear friend, if you still see your phone on usb connection, then you do not need to open it. That link I gave you is original ROM backup, so flash it with it completely and your phone will work and be rooted.

Click to collapse



i dont see my phone on usb connection


----------



## kosgr (Jan 21, 2013)

*Tinji i9300 usb connection fault*



JIMM_BEIS said:


> i dont see my phone on usb connection

Click to collapse



Correct question is: Did your phone respond to  SP_Flash_Tool (yellow line  and finally green OK )?
In my PC need every time to turn ON, I must install the usb drivers , in order to connect to Flash tool.
Do not wait to see the internal memory of phone as common usb.Try again and confirm that not possible to connect to Flash Tool.
Also confirm that battery is charged more than 50% (use voltmeter)
Good lack


----------



## padwal (Jan 22, 2013)

*Pls Check the Compass also*

Please correct the compass and gps which are the only major problems with tinji. looking forward to your new ROM. Best of Luck!





superkekko said:


> Hi guys
> 
> me and my friend are having hard times since weeks to develop a custom rom for our tinji.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Hummtaro (Jan 22, 2013)

Dhez_in said:


> Problem solved. only flash this boot.img thanx to rus forum!!! Camera is back!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https: //disk.yandex.net/disk/public/?hash=UkPTZ6E47rCfBpy2zy2wXmNseNqkuUmA6ALxOKMR%2BDU%3D&final=true

Click to collapse



I have the same problem, but the link is down. Can anyone plase upload this file?


----------



## erlolo20 (Jan 24, 2013)

*por favor ayuda*

Hola amigo,tengo un problema que me da sp flash tool que me dice que tiene error 3140 o me dice nand no se encuentra,queria saber como reparar mi tinji i9300 ya que tenia la pantalla en blanco pero ya ni eso,ya esque ni enciende la pantalla,no hace nada,que puedo hacer? gracias



rikky_c_a said:


> finally unbricked...nand formatted first then flashed the original rom....on again..thanx all

Click to collapse


----------



## Gryx (Jan 25, 2013)

Someone flashed the Lewa rom? Do i need to flash the original first? And which rom do i need to flash?


----------



## sas007 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi i have this rom.
Tianhe i9377\12G21_S1+_ICS.V1_3.121116.FWVGA.4P4_COM_EN

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------




superkekko said:


> Hi guys
> 
> me and my friend are having hard times since weeks to develop a custom rom for our tinji.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



will this help..build me a custom rom from this     stock Tianhe i9377\12G21_S1+_ICS.V1_3.121116.FWVGA.4P4_COM_EN    i have this

let me know mate.


----------



## turi64 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Information*



alexaglob said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A good lesson learned after rewriting PRELOADER and  DSP_BL with another phone's.
> The phone was dead, no led when connected to usb and of course no activity on flash tool as the usb port was not activating.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,
I have same problems, I try to open phone but I have problem to remove white plastic under the screws.
Please can you help me?
Many thanks (Sorry for my enghlsh)

Bye,
Salvatore


----------



## turi64 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Different hardware*



turi64 said:


> Hello,
> I have same problems, I try to open phone but I have problem to remove white plastic under the screws.
> Please can you help me?
> Many thanks (Sorry for my enghlsh)
> ...

Click to collapse



Cover removed, but my hardware is different that your.
I attach one photo of my phone.

Can you help me to found the points?
Thanks.


----------



## JIMM_BEIS (Jan 26, 2013)

*greek language*

hi. my Tinji I9300 doesnt have greek language.is there a way to add greek menu. or do you have a rom with greeks for my phone


----------



## dmm365 (Jan 27, 2013)

*tinji I9300*

I have this phone i received from China i have rooted it but when i put my att or net 10 sim card into this phone it comes up with no service so i figured i bought a locked phone to the china network. I really need to know how i can get this phone to work on my network i really do not want to send it back if i can get it to work on my network here in the states. Please if there is anybody out there that can help me it would be great thanks in advance or do i just need to send it back and get a refund????


----------



## garyo (Jan 27, 2013)

dmm365 said:


> I have this phone i received from China i have rooted it but when i put my att or net 10 sim card into this phone it comes up with no service so i figured i bought a locked phone to the china network. I really need to know how i can get this phone to work on my network i really do not want to send it back if i can get it to work on my network here in the states. Please if there is anybody out there that can help me it would be great thanks in advance or do i just need to send it back and get a refund????

Click to collapse



These phones are not locked.  Did you try the phone before you rooted it?  

Others had problems with the IMEI being lost after they rooted their phones and they had to reset it.  It has been covered in detail earlier in this thread.


----------



## padwal (Jan 27, 2013)

*change the imei*

use the imei of any of your old working mobile it will work



dmm365 said:


> I have this phone i received from China i have rooted it but when i put my att or net 10 sim card into this phone it comes up with no service so i figured i bought a locked phone to the china network. I really need to know how i can get this phone to work on my network i really do not want to send it back if i can get it to work on my network here in the states. Please if there is anybody out there that can help me it would be great thanks in advance or do i just need to send it back and get a refund????

Click to collapse


----------



## idoasis (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks a lot!
Is possible to make the home button act as 
A wake up?



superkekko said:


> Hi guys
> 
> me and my friend are having hard times since weeks to develop a custom rom for our tinji.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## turi64 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Help me*



alexaglob said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A good lesson learned after rewriting PRELOADER and  DSP_BL with another phone's.
> The phone was dead, no led when connected to usb and of course no activity on flash tool as the usb port was not activating.
> ...

Click to collapse



My dead phone had give me a sign! 
I Launch Flash tools and click dowload.
Without battery and USB plugged, I touch Power + Volume UP + Home and computer see it.
While button are touched I put the battery and dowload start, but I receive the error in the picture:

What means? Please can you help me!
Thanks


----------



## hybernation (Jan 29, 2013)

*[HOW TO ROOT]walton primo*

Hi I want to know how to root walton primo. it has 1GHz processor. Running on GB.Can anyone help?


----------



## JIMM_BEIS (Jan 31, 2013)

can you help me.i want the greek language


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## sas007 (Jan 31, 2013)

JIMM_BEIS said:


> can you help me.i want the greek language

Click to collapse



http://translate.google.com/?hl=en#zh-CN/en/


----------



## k2k00 (Feb 1, 2013)

I have problems with root procedure in my i9300
I am trying to install philz_touch_4.00-b34-i9300.tar.md5 with firmware i9300ubell1 but does not work. (The recovery does not change but the odin finish without problems)
The UBELL1 firwmare have the fix for sudden death like XXELLA, and i will like to root this FW because it is for my country.
Thanks in  advance


----------



## orangekid (Feb 1, 2013)

k2k00 said:


> I have problems with root procedure in my i9300
> I am trying to install philz_touch_4.00-b34-i9300.tar.md5 with firmware i9300ubell1 but does not work. (The recovery does not change but the odin finish without problems)
> The UBELL1 firwmare have the fix for sudden death like XXELLA, and i will like to root this FW because it is for my country.
> Thanks in  advance

Click to collapse



Sounds like you are just flashing a stock rom via Odin, so it will not change your recovery.  It might just be flashing the system.img.  Root the phone and you can flash TWRP or CWM via fastboot pretty easily, unless I misunderstood your situation.


----------



## bu5m4n (Feb 1, 2013)

*root*



hardi75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i used a modified boot.img to root the phone.
> I did it on my own for the phone i've bought at cect-shop.com (see above) so i'm not sure that it will work on other i9300s too.
> ...

Click to collapse




I will try


----------



## ididitfirst (Feb 6, 2013)

*rooting the tmobile galaxy s2*

hello everyone, i hope someone can help. i have the t mobile locked s2 (with gingerbread) with simple mobile as my carrier. to get rid of the tmobile apps i'm told the phone has to be rooted. i know nothing about rooting so in searching i found oneclickroot.com. it sounds as if that is easy for me since i'm not a techie. can someone tell me if this site is recommended and if i use it what would be the other steps needed to get rid of the tmobile apps and upgrade from 'gingerbread'....i really hope someone can help so thanks for the support in advance. (if i am not in the right place, please point me in the right direction.)


----------



## liviugreuu (Feb 7, 2013)

hello

Recently I made stupid to buy a phone, a clone, clone samsung s3
I9300 tinji.
Upon arriving home, I noticed many software problems.
Some leam resolved, but trying to solve as many, I made ​​brick.
Now I can not find rom for it, place it stays white screen.
Where can I download a rom for it?

http://www.tinydeal.com/tinji-47-multi-touch-android-40-mtk6577-3g-smart-phone-gps-p-71431.html


----------



## sas007 (Feb 7, 2013)

liviugreuu said:


> hello
> 
> Recently I made stupid to buy a phone, a clone, clone samsung s3
> I9300 tinji.
> ...

Click to collapse




2G21_S1+_ICS.V1_3.121116.FWVGA.4P4_COM_EN.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/?sjaz1vurblqasqc


----------



## liviugreuu (Feb 8, 2013)

sas007 said:


> 2G21_S1+_ICS.V1_3.121116.FWVGA.4P4_COM_EN.rar
> http://www.mediafire.com/?sjaz1vurblqasqc

Click to collapse



Thanks for this rom. Now put a black screen.
Just lights up and changes. But otherwise all dead.
What can I do?


----------



## cabaninho (Feb 11, 2013)

*Best ROM*

Hi

I have Tinji i9300 but indicator battery its bad!
What the best ROM for Tinji i9300?

Thanks


----------



## padwal (Feb 14, 2013)

Superkekko what is the progress its been lot of time now.


----------



## sajafraz (Feb 17, 2013)

*white screen*

i have a tinji i9300 it keeps coming up with a white screen after trying many different flashing can you tell me what is the problem


----------



## sas007 (Feb 17, 2013)

sajafraz said:


> i have a tinji i9300 it keeps coming up with a white screen after trying many different flashing can you tell me what is the problem

Click to collapse



your flashing firmware with wrong driver settings..or flashing completely the wrong firmware


----------



## mckinnon81 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Rooting*

Hi;

Looks like I have one of these phones as well. Can someone please point me in the right direction of rooting this phone so I can install custom roms.

Thanks


----------



## garyo (Feb 24, 2013)

..


----------



## iovarobert (Feb 25, 2013)

*Hi i`m new here*

Hi i`m new here

i bought this phone and i found this topic. 
tinydeal.com/tinji-47-dual-sim-android-40-mtk6577-3g-bar-phone-w-gps-p-64226.html

i see a firmware that fix battery problems and screen problems


> go here LINK
> and look for Tinji_i9300_deodexed_by_knski_2.zip

Click to collapse



but i`m not sure if it`s my phone or not , in this dilemma if somebody could help me , this firmware is for my phone or not.

i`m not rooted this phone until this but if this firmware is for my phone and really fix this problems i will root.

Thanks for help


----------



## coucoucnico (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a part of these firmware on mine. I think it's ok

Sent from my GT-i9300 using xda premium


----------



## alfasquadra (Mar 12, 2013)

*white screen on tinji i9300*



inamie said:


> Help, my phone show white screen after flash the boot.img... How to revert that...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




my tinji i9300 also show white screen.....,show white screen after install  ClockWorkMod Recovery.... How to revert ? i have try insatall the 
 Taiwan101-tinji-recovery, but nothing , the screen still white:crying:


----------



## ekiel (Mar 13, 2013)

Hola, para todos los que tengan la pantalla en blanco utilizen esta room, a travez de flashtools en este mismo foro encontraran como flashear el celular a travez de  flashtools 

tambien pueden revisar un sitio en español lo dejare aca 

w w w . m ovilesduals im.com/foro/threads/15203-%28T INJI%29s3-i        9300-4-7-Du al-SIM-pan        tal la-t%C3%A1ctil-capacitiva-Android-4-0-MTK6577/page26

van a encontrar este mismo link que subi en esta pagina 

w w w   .4sha red.com/rar/kP2FxO   Oz/GT-i9300_1210      08_backup_121          122-.html    

espero que funcione y saludos 

(unico detalle despues de flashear camara trasera al reves)

y configuren sus imeis  

puse dos paginas simplemente quiten los espacios y funcionara la pagina 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello, for anyone with the blank screen using this room, to travez of flashtools find in this forum how to flash the phone to travez of flashtools

can also review a Spanish site I'll leave here

w w w . m ovilesduals im.com/foro/threads/15203-%28T INJI%29s3-i        9300-4-7-Du al-SIM-pan        tal la-t%C3%A1ctil-capacitiva-Android-4-0-MTK6577/page26



will find the same link I uploaded on this page

w w w .4 sh ar       ed.com/rar/kP2FxOOz      /GT-i9300_121008_        backup_1211           22-.html

I hope it works and greetings

(only detail after flashing rear camera backwards)

and configure their imeis


put two pages just remove the spaces and the product worked


----------



## mrfrustrated (Mar 13, 2013)

*Adhoc*

Anyone get Adhoc wifi to work?  Trying to connect to an adhoc wifi connection off of my iphone, but the Tinji can not find it.  I have already tried WifiAdHocEnabler and it does not work.  Any rom where adhoc function works?  Thank again.

Mr. F


----------



## idoasis (Mar 13, 2013)

Does anyone know if the tinji i9300 CWM recovery will fit tianhe i9377?


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## iovarobert (Mar 14, 2013)

*Battery*

Hi

Anyone know what type of battery fit in Tinji I9300 because original Samsung Galaxy S3 battery don`t fit.
Thanks


----------



## Mouratti (Mar 14, 2013)

iovarobert said:


> Hi i`m new here
> 
> i bought this phone and i found this topic.
> tinydeal.com/tinji-47-dual-sim-android-40-mtk6577-3g-bar-phone-w-gps-p-64226.html
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same phone, but my start to break without nothing, can anyone now what to do?
already do a factory reset, but pass sometime the shutdown without doing nothing, and battery take only 10 hours in stand by.

What can i do to solve this?

Phone tinydeal.com/tinji-47-dual-sim-android-40-mtk6577-3g-bar-phone-w-gps-p-64226.html


----------



## FOREVER00T (Mar 14, 2013)

Please install CSMG B2C Client TOOL 
Select tool -> B2C Client Setup menu   {what does it mean?)


----------



## Mouratti (Mar 14, 2013)

FOREVER00T said:


> Please install CSMG B2C Client TOOL
> Select tool -> B2C Client Setup menu   {what does it mean?)

Click to collapse



Thanks but this will do what?


----------



## sajafraz (Mar 17, 2013)

sas007 said:


> your flashing firmware with wrong driver settings..or flashing completely the wrong firmware

Click to collapse



is there any way you can help me get the right drivers or firmware ?


----------



## Mouratti (Mar 17, 2013)

sajafraz said:


> is there any way you can help me get the right drivers or firmware ?

Click to collapse



For drivers try adb drivers.
For firmware i don't know i like to have this too, if you have please share :good:


----------



## iovarobert (Apr 2, 2013)

*Rooting*

Hy

Can anybody tell me how can i root my Tinji I9300 (TINJI P07-TJI93) ?
I tried the following methods :
1 : SP Flash Tool with boot.img
2 : PDAnet ADB driver.zip + MT657x USB Win7 Driver.zip
3 : Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v21

Every methods works without problems but the phone still unrooted.

Android version :  4.1.1
Baseband version : MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V5, 2012/07/12 19:45
Kernel version : 3.0.13
[email protected] #1
SMP PREEMPT Mon Aug 13 17:24 2012

If anybody need other information to help me to root he phone just tell me.

Where i can found battery for this phone ?

Thanks


----------



## briga69 (Apr 3, 2013)

iovarobert said:


> Hy
> Can anybody tell me how can i root my Tinji I9300 (TINJI P07-TJI93) ?
> I tried the following methods :
> 1 : SP Flash Tool with boot.img
> ...

Click to collapse



I have used Root w Restore (but under Linux) and worked like a charm. Have you checked with SU that you are not rooted? Do you get any error in the process? 



> Where i can found battery for this phone ?

Click to collapse



In the box? No seriously I have no idea.


----------



## robin.raven (Apr 4, 2013)

*TinJi I9300 1GB RAM*

Hi does anyone have a link to the firmware for the TinJi I9300 1 GB of RAM???Thank you for the answer.Robert: Good:


----------



## VidalPT (Apr 5, 2013)

*Problems with tinji i9300*

hello guys, recently bought a tinji i9300, not yet installed anything on the phone, and run into a problem, whenever I try to lock the keypad the phone jams, and only back to work again when I take the battery back and connect the phone ...
What could it be? someone can help me?

greetings


----------



## MarkAurel (Apr 9, 2013)

All posible roms dont work properly, is posible edit language on phone i dont find language files

Here modified firmware from the Russian by Micah 35, very good, and there is the new kernel from October 26. i awe not tested:
https://disk.yandex.net/disk/public/?hash=tdKYRg1JLsNaSID8dbqaxGylYlPPz6YQCGOBJrx9LK0=&final=true


----------



## tomsofie (Apr 19, 2013)

I have a Tinji Mobile i9300

Modelnr: GT-i9300
Android Versie: 4.1.1
Kernel Versie: 3.0.13
Buildnr: ALPS.ICS2.MP.V1.5

I got no experience with android and rooting, ...

Can I root this phone?
 And how does it work?


----------



## soku23 (Apr 28, 2013)

*s3 mtk6577*

Hello everyone I'm new and I have a question
I bought the clone S3 phone mtk6577 1G RAM Newest 1200X720 pixel, S3 phone cortex-A9 1.4GHz 4.8 inch IPS screen dual camera WIFI 8MP GPS
* like with Android 4.1.9 but I think it is android 4.0 and now want to upload the newer android 4.1 please help flagellum which will dobrny rom on this phone


----------



## TuoNonno (May 24, 2013)

To Tinji owners, check this out: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41769382#post41769382


----------



## superkekko (May 25, 2013)

What are the files that manage the sim?
Stk1.apk and stk2.apk ?


----------



## TuoNonno (May 25, 2013)

Depends on what you mean...
Stk1&2 are only sim tools to do things like import contacts and use sim feature. If you are looking for ril management like cellular connection the file is modem.img and is under some /system folder

Sent from my I9377 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nguyenthethao211 (May 29, 2013)

*Which i9300 is it?*

my phone is:

I9300
Screen: 540x960
Ram:419mb
Rom: 4G (2g available)
Display: 4.8 inch
Chip: MTK6577
Single Micro Sim
Led Indicator
Camera: rear 8M

Below are some pics of my phone.
htt ps://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/983725_669498483067632_592407931_n.jpg
htt ps://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/391574_669498549734292_142748152_n.jpg
htt ps://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/292471_669498479734299_1419992368_n.jpg
htt ps://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/970691_669498493067631_1607961571_n.jpg


If there is available firmware, please help me!!!! I really need it!!!
Or if you have same phone with me, please back up your firmware to help me!!!
Thank you very much!


----------



## sinclocker (Jun 9, 2013)

*H800 Boards*

For users with H800 board, latest firmware here : www73.zippyshare.com/v/75126506/file.html


----------



## humpty_dumpty_empty (Jun 18, 2013)

*Tinji Touchscreen not working*

Hi,

Could you please help me with any mobile repairers in Mumbai/Pune who can fix broken touchscreens? My Einstien brain managed to cut the flex cable to touchscreen and its now not responding at all. I'm using Tinji i9300 mt6577 chinese phone. Reuqest your help plz. Thanks.

---------- Post added at 01:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------




ckethan said:


> Are u sure? With jb installed?? Really?? Real android 4.1??

Click to collapse



Hi Kethan,

Could you please help me with any mobile repairers who can fix broken touchscreens? My Einstien brain managed to cut the flex cable to touchscreen and its now not responding at all. I'm using Tinji i9300 mt6577 chinese phone. Reuqest your help plz. Thanks.


----------



## cata2ca (Jul 3, 2013)

alexaglob said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A good lesson learned after rewriting PRELOADER and  DSP_BL with another phone's.
> The phone was dead, no led when connected to usb and of course no activity on flash tool as the usb port was not activating.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I need a clarification
you said:
----------------------------------
I touched it some times, nothing was happening and decided to keep it alittle more, the list moved in device manager but nothing special.
So i decided to keep it more than 5 seconds, the device manager recognized Mediatek USB port, that was. 
----------------------------------
Did you shorted the pin to batt+ or GND - point.
I found a point in my clone Note2 MK6577 that open the lights on back and menu keys but was not able to trigger
any change on USB bus in my device manager.
FYI I flashed my phone more than 20 times so my PC should work usb ok


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## cata2ca (Jul 4, 2013)

Solved it.
Test point right under the sim2 metal cover. It is labeled 
Used a resistor leg to short it to metal sim holder (ground) - insert the cable - drivers were already preloaded.
Keep open control pannel - device manager and flash tool.
Download started.- keep the test point shorted during the time of upload (no battery)

DONE

I knew that my image was good enough ( some known flows) so I choose to flash all packages.
Otherwise is safer to load what was reccomended in this thread.

Thanks,


----------



## NesuNesu (Jul 20, 2013)

Is there any way to install cwm without connecting your phone to your pc? my usb connection is broken


----------



## OmariCelestine (Jul 24, 2013)

*It Only Works Temporarily!*



alexaglob said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A good lesson learned after rewriting PRELOADER and  DSP_BL with another phone's.
> The phone was dead, no led when connected to usb and of course no activity on flash tool as the usb port was not activating.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the Cubot A800 (MTK 6575) in which I tried this method but when I connect the two areas, it is detected by the computer but goes of after a few seconds. Is there anything specific that I need to do?


----------



## cata2ca (Aug 6, 2013)

You do not have the right drivers.
Check site needrom.com look for your phone # and install all the drivers package.
Also there are different flash tools. I have one that flash my phone without battery
another one require to insert the battery a few seconds after   cable is insert.

Answer for question above regarding flash without USB...I am not sure but there must 
be JTAG tools. However if USB port is broken can be re-soldered or wires run to a USB cable
if board is totally destroyed.


----------



## peli__rosa (Aug 9, 2013)

*tinji microsim*

hello all, I have the tinji (S3 clone) and I k is dead, only the screen turns black, ROM here but I still have not given their way, anyone can help me? thank you!

Product Features: 

TINJI 4.7-inch capacitive screen Android 4.0 OS 3G smart phone
GSM 900/1800MHZ globally compatible + WCDMA 2100MHz available
----OS: Android 4.0.4
----CPU: MTK6577 Dual-core ARMv7 Processor 
----CPU Frequency: 1GHZ 
----GPU Renderer: Mali-400 MP 
----GPU Version: OpenGL ES 2.0
----RAM: 512MB / 469MB available
----ROM: 4GB 
----Screen Resolution: 1280 x 720 pixels 
FM radio with preset parameters for different countries 
Supports APK format Android game 
Built-in GPS module, supports GPS navigation (also supports A-GPS) 
Dual cameras support up to 8MP photo output & camcorder capability
Plays 720P & 1080P HD videos
WiFi + GPRS + WAP + USB for speedy data transferring and applications downloading
Bluetooth for hands-free calling 
Entertainments: FM Radio + Camera/Camcorder + Music/Movie Player + Image Viewer + eBook + Video Recorder 
Handy Tools: Calendar + Alarm + Clock + World Clock + Calculator
(1)Compatible 3G network: WCDMA 2100MHz 
(2)Compatible 1G & 2G Networks: GSM900/1800MHZ
Product Specifications: 

Multi-Language: Indonesian, Malay, German, English, Spanish, French, Italian, Dutch, Portuguese, Vietnamese, Turkish, Russian, Arabian, Thai, Chinese
Note: Due to the memory limit of the cell phone the languages above may not all can be installed. Please specify your language preference, otherwise English version will be sent out. 
Operation Frequency:
----3G: WCDMA 2100 MHz 
----2G: GSM900/1800 MHZ, automatically frequency switching
Note: This phone will work with 2G and 3G networks, please check if your local area network is compatible with this phone
1 SIM 1 Standby: Yes, supports 1 SIM 1 Standby /micro SIM
High Definition Display: 4.7" sensitive-touch Capacitive Screen control
Play Store: Up-to-date list of the tens of thousands of titles of the featured and top ranked applications and games 
Multi-touch: Yes, 5-point multi-touch capacitive touch screen
GPS: Yes, with built-in GPS module, supports GPS navigation (also supports A-GPS)
WiFi: Yes
Dual Cameras: Yes, dual camera support up to 8MP(rear) + 1.3MP (front) photo output and camcorder capability
Music Player: Yes, supports MP3, WAV, OGG, MID and AMR formats 
Sound Recorder:Yes
Video Player: Yes, supports MP4, 3GP, AVI, MKV format. Plays 720P & 1080P HD videos
Video Recorder: Yes
Image Viewer: Yes
Picture Format: JPG, GIF, PNG and BMP formats
FM Radio: Yes, with memory channels
E-book: Yes, supports TXT format e-book
Wap: Yes, with wap 2.0
GPRS:Yes
USB: Yes, supports USB data transferring and charging
Bluetooth: Yes, supports Bluetooth for hands-free access calling 
Memory Capacity: Yes, supports Micro SD/T-Flash card & expandable up to 32GB(Micro SD/T-Flash card Not included)
Short Message: Yes, supports SMS, EMS, MMS
Email: Yes, with Email setting, receiving and sending emails conveniently
Alarm: Yes, supports multiple groups of alarms, can set from Monday to Sunday 
Game: Yes, supports APK format games
Handy Functions: Clock, Calendar, Alarm, World clock and Calculator
Data Services: MMS, GPRS, Email & WAP (consult your network provider for the settings as it varies greatly in different countries)
Note: Some functions can only work under the condition that your SIM card or Network support and a few functions may be only designed for specific countries such as QQ ect.
Calling Time: up to 5 hours (affected by the signal strength of your local network) 
Standby Time: up to 100 hours (affected by the signal strength of your local network) 
Sideway I/O: USB/recharging 2-in-1 jack, 3.5mm earphone jack, Power button and volume setting buttons
Type: Bar style design
Battery Specification:3.7V Li-ion 2100mAh
Color: Mainly white
Screen: 4.7 inch
Net Weight: 130 g / 4.59 oz (with battery) 
Size: 137 x 71 x 8 mm / 5.39 x 2.8 x 0.31 inch


----------



## e801808 (Aug 9, 2013)

*Lap to recognizing  my hdc galaxy s3 i9300 ex- mtk6577*

I want to root my hdc galaxy s3 i9300 ex- mtk6577 but I can get my laptop recognize my phone at all. I am using windows 7 ultimate x86. And here is a screen shot of my phone info.

Hardware:  MT6577

Model:       e1920_v 77_zlh_fwvga

Build number:   e1920_v 77_zlh_fwvga_20130130 

Build date UTC:     20130130-131930

Android v :    4.1.1

Baseband v :   MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V15.P2, 2013/01/06  12:18

Kernel v :    3.4.0 ([email protected]) (GCC version 4.6x-Google 20120106 (prerelease) (GCC) #1 SMP Wednesday January 30th 2013


Uboot build v :    should be root shell


LCD Driver IC :   should be root shell 

I am very new to this and would really appreciate some help. If you need any more information for me. Please do not hesitate to contact me. Thank you.:crying:


----------



## Marcus Loud (Aug 9, 2013)

flavien317 said:


> Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
> But i want root this for make many task
> So how can make this root please ?
> thanks

Click to collapse



Hey,
My friend had the same issue as youand i solved for him.
This can be done in two ways.
1.Manually installing
2.Using PDANet
Of course,a PC is essential to do that.


----------



## amigo2000 (Aug 11, 2013)

iovarobert said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone know what type of battery fit in Tinji I9300 because original Samsung Galaxy S3 battery don`t fit.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



If you are still serching a battery for the Tinji:

I solved my battery problem :good: 
On german e..y I found the original one for my Tinji (GT-I9300) for a good price. I am not shure about different Tinji GT-I9300 models, my phone has the simcardholder underneath of the battery and the battery = 2100 mA/h S/N:AA1C511NS/2-B.
It fits 100%, I am happy with this part.
It seems to be not possible for me to post some link, sorry.
So only a hint is possible: You have to serch on e..y . for ==> Akku Batterie Star s9300 i9300 4,7" 2100 mA/h S/N:AA1C511NS/2-B <==.
Good luck.
Regards 
Manfred


----------



## hcotuk (Oct 6, 2013)

thanks guys


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 6, 2013)

thank you very much for your advice, I finally have got the phone to work again all through your explanation about if all else fails! well I connected to the dot on as shown and liked that to an earth connection which is the steel sim card holder and pressed sp flash to hear the driver connecting on and off, I just kept the loop on all the time while flashing and it worked. this phone would not light up nor the drivers would stay installed (a bricked phone) it is a tinji i9300 s3 quad core, I had tried multi roms {it is what bricked it} I would advise anyone to give this a try as reading a lot of people have gave up or no idea how to fix the phone thank you once again for your great advice


----------



## CyberMars (Oct 28, 2013)

cata2ca said:


> Solved it.
> Test point right under the sim2 metal cover. It is labeled
> Used a resistor leg to short it to metal sim holder (ground) - insert the cable - drivers were already preloaded.
> Keep open control pannel - device manager and flash tool.
> ...

Click to collapse



I am new to mobile phone flashing.
I own Tinji mhi9300_wh with H800 mainboard. I bricked it with some firmware. My USB does not respond.
After reading this thread I decided to disassemble the phone - only then I have learnt it is H800 mainboard.

Could you please explain me based on my photos where the points is? Under which cover? How to remove this cover? What is it going to be short with what?

I would appreciate your assistance.

Best regards,
CyberMars


----------



## KlotX (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi all

I also have a Tinji i9300, and I'm trying to find a way to install google play services on my phone.

My phone specs are these:
Android version: 4.1.1
Baseband version: MAUI.11AMD.W12.22.SP.V8.P1, 2013/01/04 12:53
Kernel version: 3.0.13 [email protected] #1 SMP PREEMP Tue Jan 22 20:22:27 EST 2013
Build number: ALPS.ICS2.MP.V1.5

I rooted the phone with Root by B1n4ry 

I tried to install the recovery from N2K1, Taiwan101 and other recovery but I can't get the onscreen menu from CWM, which should allow me to install gapps.

I can boot in recovery mode, and connect with adb, adb devices shows my device and says that it is in recovery, so I guess that recovery is working.

I'm also tempted in installing Tinji_i9300_deodexed_by_knski_2 but I don't know how to.

Can anyone tell me how to install google play services ? or install a CWM recovery to install gapps from there ?

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## beetlejuice303 (Nov 5, 2013)

I use Gunsmoke v.2.1 which you can find here: 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42521066#post42521066

And it works since months very good! Except the camera app which I have replaced already.

Cheers


----------



## KlotX (Nov 7, 2013)

beetlejuice303 said:


> I use Gunsmoke v.2.1 which you can find here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42521066#post42521066
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






Acording to my build.props I have a H800 board, which is not compatible with Gunsmoke 

I'd be happy to get my hands on a CWM recovery image from where I could install gapps, or some procedure on how to do it from recovery mode via adb.

OR, some instructions on how to flash Tinji_i9300_deodexed_by_knski_2


----------



## TomKranich (Nov 10, 2013)

*google play framework problem*

Hello everyone!

Can anyone help me out? I need an original ruins belonging Google Play framework from (APK) or GAPPS on. Unfortunately, the file is damaged and does not work on Google Play. If there's someone else's idea is very welcome.

Thank. Gabor


----------



## shailendrachimade (Nov 26, 2013)

*White Screen?*



alexaglob said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A good lesson learned after rewriting PRELOADER and  DSP_BL with another phone's.
> The phone was dead, no led when connected to usb and of course no activity on flash tool as the usb port was not activating.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a white screen (back lit) - that means the phone does power on. Do I have to test point?


----------



## Fassama (Dec 3, 2013)

*My Star Note N9770/MTK6577 (ICS) was bricked using SP_Flash_Tools v3.*



alexaglob said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A good lesson learned after rewriting PRELOADER and  DSP_BL with another phone's.
> The phone was dead, no led when connected to usb and of course no activity on flash tool as the usb port was not activating.
> ...

Click to collapse



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My Star Note N9770/MTK6577 (ICS) was bricked using SP_Flash_Tools v3. with a N9770 custom JB rom. Nothing came on and no keys worked and it was recognized as MTK usb port/com.
using USB_deview I uninstalled all MTK drivers and other USB not in use. I reinstalled the mtk VCOM USB Driver pointing to the version of my OS.
After that I downloaded the Factory Rom and Flashed using the Sp flash tools and with the battery in my phone it worked. It flashed the factory rom and my device was reborn.


----------



## padwal (Dec 16, 2013)

superkekko said:


> Hi guys
> 
> me and my friend are having hard times since weeks to develop a custom rom for our tinji.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What happened to the ROM


----------



## dacho87 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re*



alexaglob said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A good lesson learned after rewriting PRELOADER and  DSP_BL with another phone's.
> The phone was dead, no led when connected to usb and of course no activity on flash tool as the usb port was not activating.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much kind sir, you saved my note 3 mt6582 . If any1 need stock ROM for note 3 mtk6582, let me know.


----------



## Aquilae91 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## flavien317 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi, i have buy an android smartphone, the tinji i9300. Have MTK6577, 512 RAM and android 4.1.1.
But i want root this for make many task 
So how can make this root please ?
thanks


----------



## superkekko (Dec 4, 2014)

padwal said:


> What happened to the ROM

Click to collapse



Hi,
we apologize for the terrible delay in updating.

A night on that January while we were working to the rom my friend felt suddenly sick - we lately found out he had
had a spontaneous pneumothorax. After my friend being at the hospital for 8 days and the successive recovery period we
didn't really feel like putting any other effort in the developing of the rom and concentrate on the "other" life.

Anyways, what was left to do was deleting the terrible static noise during calls - sometimes calls
were perfect, sometimes they were horrible - we could'nt figure out what were we doing wrong. In the meantime one of our
devices definitely broke and testing phase had become fustrating.

We were not enjoying Tinji anymore. 

Sorry.


----------



## xperneo (Jul 4, 2015)

[OFF-TOPIC]
¿can i do this in my Xiaomi Redmi 1?
Its bricked and can't enter in Meta mode. Flash any rom or recovery its invalid.
Thanks.


----------



## ixyak (Aug 27, 2015)

*identical problem, different chipset*



alexaglob said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A good lesson learned after rewriting PRELOADER and  DSP_BL with another phone's.
> The phone was dead, no led when connected to usb and of course no activity on flash tool as the usb port was not activating.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes my problem is 100% identical to yours.
I can't have my xperia C detected as meditek/preloader com port, both with battery inserted or not. Somehow I've seen this methods on YouTube explaining on how to install preloader com port, the thing is he was using different phone/chipset.
I've searched any site showing and locating these two "test point" but no one is using xperia C as a testpiece. Can you please help me?


----------



## Chinmayhegde (Dec 8, 2015)

*how to find those 2 points?*

how to find 2 pin points?
i bricked my canvas A120  mt6582  i flashed with huawei honour holly marshmallow ROM
nothing is working even  preloader / Vcom  nothing is detecting when connecting to PC
is this method solve my problem?


----------



## vetfactor (Jan 3, 2016)

alexaglob said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Basically as i understand the critical blocks are the first 5, PRELOADER and DSP_BL (that's why flash tool has them with red text) and also MBR, EBR1 and UBOOT.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## damith92 (May 10, 2016)

alexaglob said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A good lesson learned after rewriting PRELOADER and  DSP_BL with another phone's.
> The phone was dead, no led when connected to usb and of course no activity on flash tool as the usb port was not activating.
> ...

Click to collapse



which two points we shoud short circuit.  GND with TP or VCC with TP?


----------



## tuncaytas (Aug 22, 2016)

*i got dead brick letv x620 do you know the testpoint dots on the board or give me clu*



alexaglob said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A good lesson learned after rewriting PRELOADER and  DSP_BL with another phone's.
> The phone was dead, no led when connected to usb and of course no activity on flash tool as the usb port was not activating.
> ...

Click to collapse





i got dead brick letv x620 do you know the testpoint dots on the board or give me clue pls

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------




alexaglob said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A good lesson learned after rewriting PRELOADER and  DSP_BL with another phone's.
> The phone was dead, no led when connected to usb and of course no activity on flash tool as the usb port was not activating.
> ...

Click to collapse



hi i got dead brick letv x620 i need the testpoint dots can you help me pls


----------



## rosel11078 (Sep 23, 2017)

alexaglob said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A good lesson learned after rewriting PRELOADER and  DSP_BL with another phone's.
> The phone was dead, no led when connected to usb and of course no activity on flash tool as the usb port was not activating.
> ...

Click to collapse




Hey friend I have got the same situation right now, so I was flashing the phone but was interrupted at the 60% and computer not recognize the phone now, what I have to do? 
soldier wire in two pints on the board and press vol up insert usb cable put on the battery open flash tool, is that ok???


----------



## Willjoe2442 (Jul 6, 2022)

Method-1: Using the One-click root application
Step-1: Back up your device
This is the basic and necessary step before making any significant changes to your mobile phone. If something goes wrong during the process, then the data backup can help to get all your valuable stuff back in your phone. You can take the backup on your Google account or can use the third-party apps.

Step-2: Choose the application
After you take the backup of your phone, it is time to choose the APK or custom ROM. You may know that the Android platform is open-source and that’s why there are many modified versions available created by the developers. After checking the compatibility with your phone, you can select rooting programs like Kingo Root or Towelroot to distribute and install the software.

Here, I will provide the steps using the Kingo Root app.

Step-3: Download the application
The Kingo Root app is not available in the Google PlayStore. So, you have to download the APK and install it manually.

1. You can visit the official download page from your mobile and get it from there directly.

2. If you are using your computer or if the download fails, you can download and email the APK as an attachment.
Open the receiver email ID in your phone and download the file.

3. Before downloading the file, allow applications from unknown sources in your device. (Settings > Security > Unknown Sources)

4. Install the app on your device.

*Step-4: Run the application*​After the successful installation of the app, run it on your device. Now, tap on the ‘One-click root’ and wait for some time. If everything is fine, your phone will be rooted within a minute.

So, above are the steps to root your Android device with the Kingo Root app. In case, if you want to reverse the Android root, open the app again and click on ‘remove root.’

Regards,
Willjoe


----------

